# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية >  مجلة الأحكام العدلية

## المستشار11

مجلـة الأحكـام العدليـة

المادة 1- الفقه علم بالمسائل الشرعية العلمية المكتسب من أدلتها التفصيلي


القواعد الفقهية
المادة 2- الأمور بمقاصدها يعني: إن الحكم الذي يترتب على أمر يكون على مقتضى ما هو المقصود من ذلك الأمر

المادة 3- العبرة في العقود للمقاصد والمعاني لا للألفاظ والمباني ولذا يجري حكم الرهن في البيع بالوفا

المادة 4- اليقين لا يزول بالش

المادة 5- الأصل بقاء ما كان على ما كا

المادة 6- القديم يترك على قدم

المادة 7- الضرر لا يكون قديما

المادة 8- الأصل براءة الذم

المادة 9- الأصل في الصفات العارضة العد

المادة 10- ما يثبت بزمان يحكم ببقائه ما لم يوجد المزي

المادة 11- الأصل إضافة الحادث إلى أقرب أوقات

المادة 12- الأصل في الكلام الحقيق

المادة 13- " لا عبرة للدلالة في مقابلة التصريح " لأن دلالة الحال في مقابلة التصريح ضعيفة فلا تعتبر مقابلة للتصريح القو


المادة 14- لا مساغ للإجتهاد في مورد الن

المادة 15- ما ثبت على خلاف القياس فغيره لا يقاس علي

المادة 16- الإجتهاد لا ينقض بمثل

المادة 17- المشقة تجلب التيسي

المادة 18-الأمر أذا ضاق اتس

المادة 19- لا ضرر ولا ضرا

المادة 20- الضرر يزا

المادة 21- الضرورات تبيح المحظورا

المادة 22- ما أبيح للضرورة يتقدر بقدره

المادة 23- ما جاز لعذر بطل بزوال

المادة 24- إذا زال المانع عاد الممنو

المادة 25- الضرر لا يزال بمثل

المادة 26- يتحمل الضرر الخاص لدفع ضرر عا

المادة 27- الضرر الأشد يزال بالضرر الأخ

المادة 28- إذا تعارض مفسدتان روعي أعضمهما ضرراً بارتكاب أخفهم

المادة 29- يختار أهون الشري

المادة 30- درء المفاسد أولى من جلب المناف

المادة 31- الضرر يدفع بقدر الإمكا

المادة 32- الحاجة تنزل منزلة الضرورة عامة أو خاص

المادة 33- الإضرار لا يبطل حق الغي

المادة 34- ما حرم أخذه حرم إعطاؤ

المادة 35- ما حرم فعله حرم طلبه. كالسرقة لا تطلب من أحد يسر

المادة 36- العادة محكم

المادة 37- إستعمال الناس حجة يجب العمل به

المادة 38- الممتنع عادة كالممتنع حقيق

المادة 39- لا ينكر تغير الأحكام بتغير الأزما

المادة 40- الحقيقة تترك بدلالة العادة يعني لو وكلت إنساناً بشر طعام وليمة لا تشتري إلا الطعام المعتاد في مثلها
لا كل ما يؤك

المادة 41- إنما تعتبر العادة إذا اطردت أو غلب

المادة 42- العبرة للغالب الشائع لا للناد

المادة 43- المعروف عرفاً كالمشروط شرطا

المادة 44- المعروف بين التجار كالمشروط بينه

المادة 45- التعيين بالعرف كالتعيين بالن

المادة 46- إذا تعارض المانع والمقتضى يقدم المان

المادة 47- التابع تاب

المادة 48- التابع لا يقرر بالحك

المادة 49- من ملك شيئا ملك ما هو من ضرورات

المادة 50- إذا سقط الأصل سقط الفر

المادة 51- الساقط لا يعو

المادة 52- إذا بطل شيء بطل ما في ضمن

المادة 53- إذا بطل يصار إلى البد

المادة 54- يغتفر في التوابع ما لا يغتفر في غيره

المادة 55- يغتفر في البقاء ما لا يغتفر في الإبتدا

المادة 56- البقاء أسهل من الإبتدا

المادة 57- لا يتم التبرع إلا بقب

المادة 58- التصرف على الرغبة منوط بالمصلح

المادة 59- الولاية الخاصة أقوى من الولاية العام

المادة 60- أعمال الكلام أولى من إهمال

المادة 61- إذا تعذرت الحقيقة يصار إلى المجا

المادة 62- إذا تعذر أعمال الكلام يهم

المادة 63- ذكر بعض ما لا يتجزأ كذكر كل

المادة 64- المطلق يجري على إطلاقه إذا لم يقم دليل التقييد نصاً أو دلال

المادة 65- الوصف في الحاضر لغو وفي الغائب معتب

المادة 66- السؤال معاد في الجوا

المادة 67- لا ينسب إلى ساكت قول لكن السكوت في معرض الحاجة بيا

المادة 68- دليل الشيء في الأمور الباطنة يقوم مقام

المادة 69- الكتاب كالخطا

المادة 70- الإشارات المعهودة للأخرس كالبيان باللسا

المادة 71- يقبل قول المترجم مطلقا

المادة 72- لا عبرة بالظن البين خطأ

المادة 73- لا حجة مع الإحتمال الناشيء عن دلي

المادة 74- لا عبرة للتوه

المادة 75- الثابت بالبرهان كالثابت بالعيا

المادة 76- البينة للمدعي واليمين على من أنك

المادة 77- البينة لإثبات خلاف الظاهر واليمين لبقاء الأص

المادة 78- البينة حجة متعدية والإقرار حجة قاصر

المادة 79- المرؤ مؤاخذ بإقرار

المادة 80- لا حجة مع التناقض لكن لا يختل معه حكم الحاك

المادة 81- قد يثبت الفرع مع عدم ثبوت الأص

المادة 82- المعلق بالشرط يجب ثبوته عند ثبوت الشر

المادة 83 - يلزم مراعاة الشرط بقدر الإمكا

المادة 84- " المواعيد بصور التعاليق تكون لازمة " لأنه يظهر فيها حينئذ معنى الإلتزام والتعه

المادة 85- الخراج بالضما

المادة 86- الأجر والضمان لا يجتمعا
مبادئ 

المادة 87- الغرم بالغن

المادة 88- " النعمة بقدر النقمة أو النقمة بقدر النعمة 

المادة 89- يضاف الفعل إلى الفاعل لا الآمر ما لم يكن مجبرا

المادة 90- إذا اجتمع المباشر والمتسبب أضيف الحكم إلى المباش

المادة 91- الجواز الشرعي ينافي الضما

المادة 92- المباشر ضامن وإن لم يتعم

المادة 93- " المتسبب لا يضمن إلا بالتعمد 

المادة 94- " جناية العجماء جبار 

المادة 95- الأمر بالتصرف في ملك الغير باط

المادة 96- لا يجوز لأحد أن يتصرف في ملك الغير بلا إذن

المادة 97- لا يجوز لأحد أن يأخذ مال أحد بلا سبب شرع

المادة 98- تبدل سبب الملك قائم مقام تبدل الذا

المادة 99- من استعجل الشيء قبل أوانه عوقب بحرمان

المادة 100- من سعى في نقض ما تم من جهته فسعيه مردود علي

البيـــوع 
المادة 101- الإيجاب أول الكلام يصدر عن أحد العاقدين لأجل إنشاء التصرف وبه يوجب ويثبت التصرف

المادة 102- القبول ثاني كلام يصدر من أحد العاقدين لأجل إنشاء التصرف وبه يتم العق

المادة 103- العقد التزام المتعاقدين وتعهدهما أمراً وهو عبارة عن ارتباط الإيجاب بالقبو

المادة 104- الإنعقاد تعلق كل من الإيجاب والقبول بالآخر على وجه مشروع يظهر أثره في متعلقهم

المادة 105- البيع مبادلة مال بمال ويكون منعقداً وغير منعق

المادة 106- البيع المنعقد هو البيع الذي ينعقد على الوجه المذكور وينقسم الى صحيح ، وفاسد ، ونافذ ، وموقو

المادة 107- البيع غير المنعقد هو البيع الباط

المادة 108- البيع الصحيح هو البيع الجائز وهو البيع المشروع أصلاً ووصفا

المادة 109- البيع الفاسد هو المشروع أصلاً لا وصفاً يعني أنه يكون صحيحاً باعتبار ذاته فاسداً باعتبار بعض أوصافه
الخارجة (راجع الباب السابع 

المادة 110- البيع الباطل ما لا يصح أصلاً يعني أنه لا يكون مشروعاً أصلا

المادة 111- " البيع الموقوف بيع يتعلق به حق الغير كبيع الفضولي 

المادة 112- الفضولي هو من يتصرف بحق الغير بدون اذن شرع

المادة 113- البيع النافذ بيع لا يتعلق به حق الغير وهو ينقسم الى لازم وغير لاز

المادة 114- البيع اللازم هو البيع النافذ العاري عن الخيارات وبعبارة أخرى فالبيع اللازم هو البيع الخالي من الخيارات
المذكورة في الفصول السبعة من الباب السادس لكتاب البيو

المادة 115- " البيع غير اللازم هو البيع النافذ الذي فيه أحد الخيارات 

المادة 116- "الخيار كون أحد العاقدين مخيراً على ما سيجيء في بابه 

المادة 117- " البيع البات هو البيع القطعي 

المادة 118- بيع الوفاء هو البيع بشرط أن البائع متى رد الثمن يرد المشتري اليه المبيع وهو في حكم البيع الجائز بالنظر
الى انتفاع المشتري به وفي حكم البيع الفاسد بالنظر الى كون كل من الفريقين مقتدراً على الفسخ وفي حكم الرهن بالنظر
الى أن المشتري لا يقدر على بيهه الى الغي

المادة 119- " بيع الاستغلال هو بيع وفاء على أن يستأجره البائع 

المادة 120 - " البيع باعتبار المبيع ينقسم الى أربعة أقسام القسم الأول بيع المال بالثمن وبما أن هذا القسم أشهر البيوع
يسمى بالبيع 0 القسم الثاني هو الصرف والقسم الثالث بيع المقايضة والقسم الرابع السلم 

المادة 121- "الصرف بيع النقد بالنقد 

المادة 122 - ( بيع المقايضة بيع العين بالعين أي مبادلة مال بمال غير النقدين

المادة 123- " بيع السلم مؤجل بعجل 

المادة 124- " الإستصناع عقد مقاولة مع أهل الصنعة على أن يعملوا شيئاً فالعامل صانع والمشتري مستصنع والشيء مصنو

المادة 125- " الملك ما ملكه الإنسان سواء كان أعياناً او منافع " أي انه هو الشيء الذي يكون مملوكاً للإنسان بحيث
يمكنه التصرف به على وجه الإختصا

المادة 126- " المال هو ما يميل اليه طبع الإنسان ويمكن ادخاره الى وقت الحاجة منقولاً كان او غير منقول 

المادة 127- " المال المتقوم يستعمل في معنيين الأول ما يباح الانتفاع به والثاني بمعنى المال المحرز فالسمك في البحر
غير متقوم واذا اصطيد صار متقوما بالاحراز 

المادة 128- المنقول هو الشيء الذي يمكن نقله من محل الى آخر ويشمل النقود والعروض والحيوانات والمكيلات والموزونا

المادة 129- غير المنقول ما لا يمكن نقله من محل الى آخر كالدور والاراضي مما يسمى بالعقا

المادة 130 - النقود جمع نقد وهو عبارة عن الذهب والفض

المادة 131- العروض جمع عرض بالتحريك وهي ما عدا النقود والحيوانات والمكيلات والموزونات كالمتاع والقما

المادة 132 - المقدورات ما تتعين مقاديرها بالكيل او الوزن او العدد او الذراع وهي شاملة للمكيلات والموزونات والعدديات
، والمذروعا

المادة 133- الكيلي والمكيل هو ما يكال ب

المادة 134- الوزني والموزون هو ما يوز

المادة 135- العددي والمعدود هو ما يع

المادة 136- الذرعي او المذروع هو ما يقاس بالذرا

المادة 137 - المحدود هو العقار الذي يمكن تعيين حدوده و أطراف

المادة 138- المشاع ما يحتوي على حصص شائع

المادة 139- الحصة الشائعة هي السهم الساري الى كل جزء من أجزاء المال المشترك

المادة 140 - الجنس ما لا يكون بين أفراده تفاوت فاحش بالنسبة الى العرض من

المادة 141- الجزاف والمجازفة بيع مجموع بلا تقدي

المادة 142- حق المرور هو حق المشي في ملك الغي

المادة 143- حق الشرب هو نصيب معين معلوم من النه

المادة 144- حق المسيل حق جريان الماء والسيل والتوكاف من دار إلى الخار

المادة 145- المثلي ما يوجد مثله في السوق بدون تفاوت يعتد ب

المادة 146- القيمي ما لا يوجد له مثل في السوق أو يوجد لكن مع التفاوت المعتد به في القيم

المادة 147- العدديات المتقاربة هي المعدودات التي لا يكون بين افرادها وآحادها تفاوت في القيمة فجميعها من
المثليا

المادة 148- العدديات المتفاوتة هي المعدودات التي يكون بين افرادها وآحادها تفاوت في القيمة فجميعها قيميا

المادة 149- ركن البيع يعني ماهيته عبارة عن مبادلة مال بمال ويطلق على الايجاب والقبول أيضاً لدلالتها على المبادل

المادة 150- محل البيع هو المبي

المادة 151-المبيع ما يباع وهو العين التي تتعين في البيع وهو المقصود الإصلي من البيع لأن الانتفاع انما يكون بالاعيان
والأثمان وسيلة للمبادل

المادة 152- الثمن ما يكون بدلا للمبيع ويتعلق بالذم

المادة 153- الثمن المسمى هو الثمن الذي يسميه ويعينه العاقدان وقت البيع بالتراضي سواء كان مطابقاً للقيمة الحقيقة
أو ناقصاً عنها أو زائداً عليه

المادة 154- القيمة هي الثمن الحقيقي للشيء وكذلك ثمن المث

المادة 155- المثمن الشيء الذي يباع بالثم

المادة 156- التأجيل تعليق الدين وتأخيره الى وقت معي

المادة 157- التقسيط تأجيل أداء الدين مفرقاً إلى أوقات متعددة معين

المادة 158- الدين ما يثبت في الذمة كمقدار من الدرهم في ذمة رجل ومقدار منها ليس بحاضر والمقدار المعين من الدراهم
أو من صبرة الحنطة الحاضرتين قبل الافراز فكلها من قبيل الدي

المادة 159- العين هي الشيء المعين المشخص كبيت وحصان وكرسي وصبرة حنطة وصبرة دراهم حاضرتين وكلها من الأعيا

المادة 160- البائع هو من يبي

المادة 161- المشتري هو من يشتر

المادة 162- المتبايعان هما البائع والمشتري ويسميان عاقدين أيضاً

المادة 163- الاقالة رفع عقد البيع وإزالت

المادة 164- التغرير توصيف المبيع للمشتري بغير صفته الحقيقي

المادة 165- الغبن الفاحش غبن على قدر نصف العشر في العروض والعشر في الحيوانات والخمس في العقار أو زياد

المادة 166- القديم هو الذي لا يوجد من يعرف أول

مسائـل متعلقـة بالبيـع
المادة 167- البيع ينعقد بإيجاب وقبول

المادة 168- الإيجاب والقبول في البيع عبارة عن كل لفظين مستعملين لانشاء البيع في عرف البلد والقو

المادة 169- الإيجاب والقبول يكونان بصيغة الماضي كبعت واشتريت وأي لفظ من هذين ذكر أولاً فهو إيجاب والثاني قبول فلو
قال البائع بعت ثم قال المشتري اشتريت أو قال المشتري أولاً اشتريت ثم قال البائع بعت انعقد البيع ويكون لفظ بعت في
الأول إيجاباً واشتريت قبولاً وفي الثانية بالعكس وينعقد البيع أيضا بكل لفظ ينبيء عن انشاء التمليك كقول البائع أعطيت
أو ملكت وقول المشتري أخذت أو تملكت أو رضيت أو أمثال ذل

المادة 170- ينعقد البيع بصيغة المضارع ايضاً إذا أريد بها الحال كما في عرف بعض البلاد كأبيع وأشتري وإذا أريد بها
الاستقبال لا ينعق

المادة 171- صيغة الاستقبال التي هي بمعنى الوعد المجرد مثل سأبيع وأشتري لا ينعقد بها البي

المادة 172- لا ينعقد البيع بصيغة الأمر أيضا كبع واشتر إلا إذا دلت بطريق الاقتضاء على الحال فحينئذ ينعقد بها البيع
فلو قال المشتري يعني هذا الشيء بكذا من الدراهم وقال البايع بعتك لا ينعقد البيع أما لو قال البايع للمشتري خذ المال
بكذا من الدراهم وقال المشتري اخذته أو قال المشتري أخذت هذا الشيء بكذا قرشاً وقال البائع خذه أو قال خذه والله يبارك
ههنا بمعنى ها أنا ذا بعت فخذ ( راجع شرح المادة الثانية 

المادة 173- كما يكون الايجاب والقبول بالمشافهة يكون بالمكاتبة أيضا

المادة 174- ينعقد البيع بالاشارة المعروفة للأخر

المادة 175- بما ان المقصد الاصلي من الايجاب والقبول هو تراضي الطرفين ينعقد البيع بالمبادلة الفعلية الدالة على التراضي
ويسمى هذا بيع التعاطي مثال ذلك ان يعطي للخباز مقداراً من الدراهم فيعطيه الخباز مقداراً من الخبز بدون تلفظ بإيجاب
وقبول أو أن يعطي المشتري الثمن للبائع ويأخذ السلعة ويسكت البائع وكذا لو جاء رجل إلى بائع الحنطة ودفع له خمسة دنانير
وقال بكم تبيع المد من هذه الحنطة فقال بدينار فسكت المشتري ثم طلب منه الحنطة فقال اعطيك اياها غداً ينعقد البيع
ايضا وان لم يجر بينهما الايجاب والقبول وفي هذه الصورة لو ارتفع سعر الحنطة في الغد إلى دينار ونصف يجبر البائع على
اعطاء الحنطة بسعر المد بدينار وكذا بالعكس لو رخصت الحنطة وتدنت فيأتها فالمشتري مجبر على قبولها بالثمن الأول وكذا
لو قال المشتري للقصاب اقطع لي بخمسة قروش لحماً من هذا الجانب من هذه الشاه فقطع القصاب اللحم ووزنه وأعطاه إياه
انعقد البيع وليس للمشتري الامتناع من قبوله وأخذه ". أي أن المقصد في البيع تراضي الطرفين إلا أن تراضي الطرفين بما
انه من الأمور الباطنة فقد أقيم مقامه الايجاب والقبول لأنهما يدلان عليه "أنظر المادة 68

المادة 176- إذا تكرر عقد البيع بتبديل الثمن أو تزييده أو تنقيصه يعتبر العقد الثاني فلو تبايع رجلان مالا معلوماً
بمائة قرش ثم بعد انعقاد البيع تبايعا ذلك المال بدينار أو بمائة وعشرة أو بتسعين قرشاً يعتبر العقد الثان

المادة 177- إذا أوجب أحد العاقدين بيع شيء بشيء يلزم لصحة العقد قبول العاقد الآخر على الوجه المطابق للايجاب وليس
له تبعيض الثمن أو المثمن وتفريقهما فلو قال البائع للمشتري بعتك هذا الثوب بمائة قرش مثلاً فإذا قبل المشتري البيع
على الوجه المشروح أخذ الثوب جمعية بمائة قرش وليس له ان يقبل جمعية أو نصفه بخمسين قرشاً وكذا لو قال له بعتك هذين
الفرسين بثلاثة آلاف قرش وقبل المشتري ، يأخذ الفرسين بالثلاثة وليس له أن يأخذ أحدهما بألف وخمسمائ

المادة 178- تكفي موافقة القبول للايجاب ضمناً فلو قال البائع للمشتري بعتك هذا المال بألف قرش وقال المشتري اشتريته
منك بألف وخمسمائة قرش انعقد البيع على الالف إلا انه لو قبل البائع هذه الزيادة في المجلس يلزم على المشتري حينئذ
أن يعطيه الخمسمائة قرش التي زادها أيضاً وكذا لو قال المشتري للبائع اشتريت منك هذا المال بألف قرش فقال البائع بعته
منك بثمانمائة قرش ينعقد البيع ويلزم تنزيل المائتين من الأل

المادة 179- إذا أوجب أحد المتبايعين في أشياء متعددة بصفقة واحدة سواء عين لكل منها ثمناً على حدة أم لا فللآخر أن
يقبل ويأخذ جميع المبيع بكل الثمن وليس له أن يقبل ويأخذ ما شاء منها بالثمن الذي عين له بتفريق الصفقة مثلاً لو قال
البائع بعت هذه الأثواب الثلاثة كل واحد بمائة قرش وقال المشتري قبلت أحدهما بمائة قرش أو كليهما بمائتي قرش لا ينعقد
البيع 

المادة 180- لو ذكر احد المتبايعين أشياء متعددة وبين لكل واحد ثمناً على حدته وجعل لكل على الانفراذ إيجابياً وقبل
الآخر بعضها بالثمن المسمى له انعقد البيع فيما قبله فقط مثلاً لو ذكر البائع أشياء متعددة وبين لكل منها ثمناً معيناً
على حدة وكرر لفظ الإيجاب لكل واحد منها على الانفراذ كأن يقول بعت هذا بألف وبعت هذا بألفين فالمشتري حينئذ له أن
يقبل ويأخذ أيهما شاء بالثمن الذي عين له 

المادة 181- مجلس البيع هو الاجتماع الواقع لعقد البي

المادة 182- المتبايعان بالخيار بعد الايجاب الى آخر المجلس مثلاً لو أوجب أحد المتبايعين البيع في مجلس البيع بأن
قال بعت هذا المال أو اشتريت ولم يقبل الآخر على الفور اشتريت أو بعت بل قال ذلك متراخياً قبل انتهاء المجلس ينعقد
البيع وان طالت تلك المد

المادة 184- لو رجع أحد المتبايعين عن البيع بعد الإيجاب وقبل القبول بطل الإيجاب فلو قبل الآخر بعد ذلك في المجلس
لا ينعقد البيع مثلاً لو قال البائع بعت هذا المتاع بكذا وقبل ان يقول المشتري قبلت رجع البائع ثم قبل المشتري بعد
ذلك لا ينعقد البي

المادة 185 - تكرار الايجاب قبل القبول يبطل الأول ويعتبر فيه الايجاب الثاني فلو قال البائع للمشتري بعتك هذا الشيء
بمائة قرش ثم بعد هذا الايجاب قبل ان يقول المشتري قبلت رجع فقال بعتك اياه بمائة وعشرين قرشاً وقبل المشتري يلغي
الايجاب الأول وينعقد البيع على مائة وعشرين قرشا ً 

المادة 186- البيع بشرط يقتضيه العقد صحيح والشرط معتبر مثلاً لو باع بشرط ان يحبس المبيع الى أن يقبض الثمن فهذا
الشرط لا يضر في البيع بل هو بيان لمقتضى العق

البيع 187- البيع بشرط يؤيد العقد صحيح والشرط أيضاً معتبر مثلاً لو باع بشرط ان يرهن المشتري عند البائع شيئاً معلوماً
او أن يكفل له بالثمن هذا الرجل صح البيع ويكون الشرط معتبراً حتى انه اذا لم يف المشتري بالشرط فللبائع فسخ العقد
لأن الشرط مؤيد للتسليم الذي هو مقتضى العق

المادة 188 - البيع بشرط متعارف يعني المرعي في عرف البلد صحيح والشرط معتبر مثلاً لو باع الفروة على ان يخيط بها
الظهارة ، او القفل على ان يسمره في الباب او الثواب على أن يرقعه يصح البيع ويلزم على البائع الوفاء بهذه الشرو

المادة 189- البيع بشرط ليس فيه نفع لأحد العاقدين يصح والشرط لغو مثلاً بيع الحيوان على الا يبعه المشتري لآخر او
على شرط أن يرسله الى المرعى صحيح والشرط لغ

المادة 190 - للعاقدين أن يتقابلا البيع برضاهم

المادة 191 - الإقالة كالبيع تكون بالإيجاب والقبول مثلاً لو قال احد العاقدين قلت البيع او فسخته وقال الآخر قبلت
او قال أحدهما للآخر اقلني البيع فقال الآخر قد فعلت صحت الاقالة وينفسخ البي

المادة 192- الاقالة بالتعاطي القائم مقام الايجاب والقبول صحيح

المادة 193- يلزم اتحاد المجلس في الاقالة كالبيع يعني انه يلزم أن يوجد القبول في مجلس الايجاب واما اذا قال أحد 
العاقدين اقلت البيع وقبل ان يقبل الآخر انفض المجلس او صدر من أحدهما فعل او قول يدل على الاعراض ثم قبل الآخر لا
يعتبر قبوله ولا يفيد شيئاً حينئ

المادة 194- يلزم أن يكون المبيع قائماً وموجوداً في يد المشتري وقت الاقالة فلو كان المبيع قد تلف لا تصح الاقال

المادة 195- لو كان بعض المبيع قد تلف صحت الاقالة في الباقي مثلاً لو باع أرضه التي ملكها مع الزرع وبعد أن حصد المشتري
الزرع تقايلا البيع صحت الاقالة في حق الارض بقدر حصتها من الثمن المسم

مسائل متعلقة بالمبيع
المادة 196- هلاك الثمن أي تلفه لا يكون مانعاً من صحة الاقالة

المادة 197- يلزم أن يكون المبيع موجودا

المادة 198- يلزم أن يكون المبيع مقدور التسلي

المادة 199- يلزم أن يكون المبيع مالاً متقوما

المادة 200- يلزم أن يكون المبيع معلوماً عند المشتر

المادة 201- يصير المبيع معلوماً ببيان أحواله وصفاته التي تميزه عن غيره مثلاً لو باعه كذا مداً من الحنطة الحمراء
او باعه أرضاً مع بيان حدودها صار المبيع معلوماً وصح البي

المادة 202- اذا كان المبيع حاضراً في مجلس البيع تكفي الاشارة الى عينه مثلاً لو قال البائع للمشتري بعتك هذا الحصان
وقال المشتري اشتريته وهو يراه صح البي

المادة 203- يكفي كون المبيع معلوماً عند المشتري فلا حاجة الى وصفه وتعريفه بوجه آخ

المادة 204- المبيع يتعين بتعيينه في العقد ، مثلا لو قال البائع بعتك هذه السلعة واشار الى سلعة موجودة في المجلس
اشارة حسية وقبل المشتري لزم على البائع تسليم تلك السلعة بعينها وليس له ان يعطي سلعة غيرها من جنسه

المادة 205 - بيع المعدوم باطل فيبطل بيع ثمرة لم تبرز أصلا

المادة 206- الثمرة التي برزت جميعها يصح بيعها وهي على شجرها سواء كانت صالحة للأكل أم ل

المادة 207- ما تتلاحق أفراده يعني أن ما لا يبرز دفعة واحدة بل شيئاً بعد شيء كالفواكه والازهار والورق والخضروات
اذا كان برز بعضها يصح بيع ما سيبرز مع ما برز تبعاً له بصفقة واحد

المادة 208- اذا باع شيئاً وبين جنسه فظهر المبيع من غير ذلك بطل البيع فلو باع زجاجا على انه الماس بطل البي

المادة 209 - بيع ما هو غير مقدور التسليم باطل كبيع سفينة غرقت لا يمكن إخراجها من البحر او حيوان ناد لا يمكن إمساكه
وتسليم

المادة 210- بيع مالا يعد مالاً بين الناس والشراء به باطل مثلاً لو باع جيفة او آدمياً حراً او اشترى بهما مالاً فالبيع
والشراء باطلا

المادة 211- بيع غير المتقوم باط

المادة 212- الشراء بغير المتقوم فاس

المادة 213- بيع المجهول فاسد فلو قال البائع للمشتري بعتك جميع الاشياء التي هي ملكي وقال المشتري اشتريتها وهو لا
يعرف تلك الأشياء فالبيع فاس

المادة 214- بيع حصة شائعة معلومة كالثلث والنصف والعشر من عقار مملوك قبل الافراز صحي

المادة 215- يصح بيع الحصة المعلومة الشائعة بدون اذن الشري

المادة 216- يصح بيع حق المرور وحق الشرب والمسيل تبعاً للأرض والماء تبعاً لقنوات

المادة 217- كما يصح بيع المكيلات والموزونات والعدديات والمذروعات كيلاً ووزناً وعدداً وذرعاً يصح بيعها جزافاً ايضاً
مثلاً لو باع صبرة حنطة او كوم تبن او آجر او حمل قماش جزافاً صح البي

المادة 218- لو باع حنطة على ان يكيلها بكيل معين او يزنها بحجر معين صح البيع وان لم يعلم مقدار الكيل وثقل الحج

المادة 219- كل ما جاز بيعه منفرداً جاز استثناؤه من المبيع مثلاً لو باع ثمرة شجرة واستثنى منها كذا رطلاً على انه
له صح البي

المادة 220- بيع المعدودات صفقة واحدة مع بيان ثمن كل فرد وقسم منها صحيح مثلاً لو باع صبرة حنطة او وسق سفينة من
حطب او قطيع غنم او قطعة من جوخ على أن كل كيل من الحنطة او قنطاراً من الحطب او رأس من الغنم او ذراع من الجوخ بكذا
صح البي

المادة 221- كما يصح بيع العقار المحدود بالذراع والجريب يصح بيعه بتعيين حدوده أيضا

المادة 222- انما يعتبر القدر الذي يقع عليه عقد البيع لا غير

المادة 223- المكيلات والعدديات المتقاربة والموزونات التي ليس في تبعيضها ضرر اذا بيع منها جملة مع بيان قدرها صح
البيع سواء سمي ثمنها فقط او بين وفصل لكل كيل او فرد او رطل منها ثمن على حدة الا انه اذا وجد عند التسليم تاماً
لزم البيع واذا ظهر ناقصاً كان المشتري مخيراً ان شاء فسخ البيع وان شاء أخذ المقدار الموجود بحصته من الثمن واذا
ظهر زائداً فالزيادة للبائع مثلاً لو باع صبرة حنطة على انها خمسون كيلة او على انها خمسون كيلة كل كيلة منها بعشرة
قروش ، بخمسمائة قرش فإذا ظهرت وقت التسليم خمسين كيلة لزم البيع وان ظهرت خمساً وأربعين كيلة فالمشتري مخير ان شاء
فسخ وان شاء أخذ الخمس وأربعين كيلة بأربعمائة وخمسين قرشاً وان ظهرت خمساً وخمسين كيلة فالخمس الكيلات الزائدة للبائع
وكذا لو باع سفط بيض على انه مائة بيضة او على انه مائة بيضة كل بيضة بنصف قرش بخمسين قرشاً فان ظهرت عند التسليم
تسعين بيضة فالمشتري مخير ان شاء فسخ البيع وان شاء أخذ تسعين بيضة بخمس وأربعين قرشاً واذا ظهرت مائة وعشر بيضات
فالعشرة الزائدة للبائع وكذلك لو باع زق سمن على انه مائة رطل يكون الحكم على الوجه المشرو

المادة 224- لو باع مجموعاً من الموزونات التي في تبعيضها ضرر وبين قدره وذكر ثمن مجموعة فقط وحين وزنه وتسليمه ظهر
ناقصاً عن القدر الذي بينه فالمشتري مخير ان شاء فسخ البيع وان شاء أخذ القدر الموجود بجميع الثمن المسمى 0 وان ظهر
زائداً عن القدر الذي بينه فالزيادة للمشتري ولا خيار للبائع 0 مثلاً لو باع فص الماس على انه خمسة قراريط بعشرين
الف قرش فإذا ظهر أربعة قراريط ونصفاً كان المشتري مخيراً ان شاء فسخ البيع وان شاء أخذ الفص بعشرين ألف قرش واذا
ظهر خمسة قراريط ونصفاً أخذه المشتري بعشرين ألف قرش ولا خيار للبائع في هذه الصور

المادة 225- اذا بيع مجموع من الموزونات التي في تبعيضها ضرر مع بيان مقداره وبيان اقسامه وأجزائه وتفصيلها فإذا ظهر
وقت التسليم زائداً او ناقصاً عن القدر الذي بينه فالمشتري مخير أن شاء فسخ البيع وان شاء أخذ ذلك المجموع بحساب الثمن
الذي فصله لأجزائه وأقسامه مثلاً لو باع منقلاً من النحاس على انه خمسة أرطال كل رطل بأربعين قرشاً فظهر المنقل أربعة
أرطال ونصفاً او خمسة أرطال ونصفاً فالمشتري مخير في الصورتين ان شاء فسخ البيع وان شاء أخذ المنقل بمائة وثمانين
قرشاً ان كان أربعة أرطال ونصفاً وبمائتين وعشرين قرشاً ان كان خمسة أرطال ونصفاً

المادة 226- اذا بيع مجموع من المذروعات سواء أكان من الاراضي أم من الأمتعة والاشياء السائرة وبين مقداره وجملة ثمنة
او فصل أثمان ذراعاته ففي هاتين الصورتين يجري الحكم على مقتضى حكم الموزونات التي في تبعيضها ضرر واما الأمتعة والأشياء
التي ليس في تبعيضها ضرر كالجوخ والكرباس فالحكم فيها كالحكم في المكيلات 0 مثلاً لو بيعت عرصة على انها مائة ذراع
بألف قرش فظهر انها خمسة وتسعون ذراعاً فالمشتري مخير ان شاء تركها وان شاء أخذ تلك العرصة بألف قرش واذا ظهرت زائدة
أخذها المشتري أيضاً بألف قرش فقط وكذا لو بيع ثوب قماش على انه يكفي قباء وانه ثمانية أذرع بأربعمائة قرش فظهر سبعة
أذرع خير المشتري ان شاء تركه وان شاء أخذ ذلك الثوب بأربعمائة قرش وان ظهر تسعة أذرع أخذه المشتري بتمامة باربعمائة
قرش أيضاً كذلك لو بيعت عرصة على انها مائة ذراع كل ذراع بعشرة قروش فظهرت خمسة وتسعين ذراعاً او مائة وخمسة أذرع
خير المشتري ان شاء تركها وان شاء أخذها اذا كانت خمسة وتسعين ذراعاً او مائة وخمسة أذرع خير المشتري ان شاء تركها
وان شاء أخذها اذا كانت خمسة وتسعين ذراعاً بتسعمائة وخمسين واذا كان مائة وخمسة أذرع بألف وخمسين قرشاً وكذا اذا
بيع ثوب قماش على انه يكفي لعمل قباء وانه ثمانية أذرع كل ذراع بخمسين قرشاً فاذا ظهر تسعة أذرع او سبعة أذرع كان
المشتري مخيراً ان شاء ترك الثوب وان شاء أخذه اذا كان تسعة أذرع بأربعمائة وخمسين وان كان سبعة أذرع بثلاثمائة وخمسين
قرشاً وأما لو بيع ثوب جوخ على انه مائة وخمسون ذراعاً بسبعة آلاف وخمسمائة قرش او أن كل ذراع منه بخمسين قرشاً فإذا
ظهر مائة وأربعين ذراعاً خير المشتري ان شاء فسخ البيع وان شاء أخذ المائة والاربعين ذراعاً بسبعة آلاف قرش فقط واذا
ظهر زائداً عن المائة وخمسين ذراعاً كانت الزيادة للبائع

المادة 227- اذا بيع مجموع من العدديات المتفاوتة وبين مقدار ثمن ذلك المجموع فقط فان ظهر عند التسليم تاماً صح البيع
ولزم وان ظهر ناقصاً او زائد كان البيع في الصورتين فاسداً مثلاً اذ بيع قطيع غنم على انه خمسون رأساً بألف وخمسمائة
قرش فإذا ظهر عند التسليم خمسة وأربعين رأساً او خمسة وخمسين فالبيع فاس

المادة 228- اذا بيع مجموع من العدديات المتفاوتة وبين مقداره وأثمان آحاده وأفراده فإذا ظهر عند التسليم تاماً لزم
البيع واذا ظهر ناقصاً كان المشتري مخيراً ان شاء ترك وان شاء أخذ ذلك القدر بحصته من ثمن المسمى واذا ظهر زائداً
كان البيع فاسداً مثلاً لو بيع قطيع غنم على انه خمسون شاة كل شاة بخمسين قرشاً واذا ظهر ذلك القطيع خمسة وأربعين
شاة بألفين ومايتين وخمسين قرشاً واذا ظهر خمسة وخمسين رأساً كان البيع فاسدا

المادة 229- ان الصور التي يخير فيها المشتري من المواد السابقة اذا قبض المشتري المبيع مع علمه انه ناقص لا يخير
في الفسخ بعد القب


المادة 230 - كل ما جرى عرف البلدة على انه من مشتملات المبيع يدخل في البيع من غير ذكر مثلاً في بيع الدار يدخل المطبخ
والكيلار وفي بيع حديقة زيتون تدخل أشجار الزيتون من غير ذكر لان المطبخ والكيلار من مشتملات الدار وحديقة الزيتون
تطلق على أرض تحتوي على اشجار الزيتون فلا يقال لارض خالية حديقة زيتون 0

المادة 231 - ما كان في حكم جزء من المبيع أي ما لا يقبل الانفكاك عن المبيع نظراً الى غرض الاشتراء يدخل في البيع
بدون ذكر مثلاً اذا بيع قفل دخل مفتاحه واذا اشتريت بقرة حلوب لأجل اللبن يدخل فلوها الرضيع في البيع من غير ذك

المادة 232 - توابع المبيع المتصلة المستقرة تدخل في البيع تبعاً بدون ذكر مثلاً اذا بيعت دار دخل في البيع الاقفال
المسمرة والدواليب اي الحزن المستقرة والدفوف المسمرة المعدة لوضع فرش والبستان الذي هو داخل حدود الدار والطرق الموصلة
الى الطريق العام الداخلة التي لا تنفذ وفي بيع العرصة تدخل الاشجار المغروسة على ان تستقر لان جميع المذكورات لا
تفصل عن المبيع فتدخل في البيع بدون ذكر ولا تصري

المادة 233 - ما لا يكون من مشتملات المبيع ولا هو من توابعه المتصلة المستقرة او لم يكن في حكم جزء من المبيع او
لم تجر العادة والعرف ببيعه لا يدخل في البيع ما لم يذكر وقت البيع أما ما جرت عادة البلد والعرف ببيعه تبعاً للمبيع
فيدخل في البيع من غير ذكر مثلاً الأشياء غير المستقرة التي توضع لأن تستعمل وتنقل من محل الى آخر كالصندوق والكرسي
والتخت المنفصلات لا تدخل في بيع الدار بلا ذكر وكذا أحواض الليمون والأزهار المنفصلة والأشجار الصغيرة المغروسة على
ان تنقل لمحل آخر وهي المسماة في عرفنا بالنصب ولا تدخل في بيع البساتين بدون ذكر كما لا يدخل الزرع في بيع الأراضي
والثمر في بيع الأشجار ما لم تذكر صريحاً حين البيع لكن لجام دابة الركوب وخطام البعير وأمثال ذلك فيما كان العرف
والعادة فيها ان تباع تبعاً فهذه تدخل في البيع بدون ذك

المادة 234- ما دخل في البيع تبعاً لا حصة له من الثمن مثلاً لو سرق حطام البعير المبتاع قبل القبض لا يلزم في مقابلته
تنزيل شيء من الثمن المسم

المادة 235- الأشياء التي تشملها الألفاظ العمومية التي تزاد في صيغة العقد وقت البيع تدخل في البيع مثلاً لو قال
البائع بعتك هذه الدار بجميع حقوقها دخل في البيع حق المرور وحق الشرب وحق المسي

المادة 236- الزيادة الحاصلة في المبيع بعد العقد وقبل القبض كالثمرة وأشباهها هي للمشتري مثلاً اذا بيع بستان ثم قبل
القبض حصل فيه زيادة كالثمر والخضراوات تكون تلك الزيادة للمشتري وكذا لو ولدت الدابة المبيعة قبل القبض كان الولد
للمشتر

مسائل متعلقة بالثمن 
المادة 237- تسمية الثمن حين البيع لأزمة فلو باع بدون تسمية ثمن كان البيع فاسداً

المادة 238- يلزم ان يكون الثمن معلوما

المادة 239- اذا كان الثمن حاضراً فالعلم به يحصل بمشاهدته والاشارة اليه واذا كان غائباً يحصل ببيان مقداره ووصف

المادة 240- البلد الذي يتعدد فيه نوع الدينار المتداول اذا بيع فيه شيء بكذا ديناراً ولم يبين فيه نوع الدينار يكون
البيع فاسداً والدراهم كالدنانير في هذا الحك

المادة 241- اذا جرى البيع على قدر معلوم من القروش كان للمشتري ان يؤدي الثمن من أي نوع شاء من النقود الرائجة غير
الممنوع تداولها وليس للبائع أن يطلب نوعاً مخصوصاً منه

المادة 242- اذا بين وصف الثمن وقت البيع لزم على المشتري أن يؤدي الثمن من نوع النقود التي وصفها مثلاً لو عقد البيع
على ذهب مجيدي او انكليزي او فرنساوي او ريال مجيدي او عمودي لزم على المشتري أن يؤدي الثمن من النوع الذي وصفه وبينه
من هذه الأنوا

المادة 243 - لا يتعين الثمن بالتعيين في العقد مثلاً لو ارى المشتري البائع ذهباً مجيدياً في يده ثم اشترى بذلك الذهب
شيئاً لا يجبر على أداء ذلك الذهب بعينه بل له ان يعطي البائع ذهبا مجيدياً من ذلك النوع غير الذي أراه إيا

المادة 244 - النقود التي لها اجزاء اذا جرى العقد على نوع منها كان للمشتري ان يعطي الثمن من أجزاء ذلك النوع لكن
يتبع في الأمر عرف البلدة والعادة الجارية مثلاً لو عقد البيع على ريال مجيدي كان للمشتري أن يعطي من أجزائه النصف
والربع لكن نظراً للعرف الجاري الآن في دار الخلافة في اسلامبول ليش للمشتري أن يعطي بدل الريال المجيدي من أجزائه
الصغيرة العشر ونصفه وفي بيروت بالعكس لأن الأجزاء فيها أغل

المادة 245- البيع مع تأجيل الثمن وتقسيطه صحي

المادة 246- يلزم ان تكون المدة معلومة في البيع بالتأجيل والتقسي

المادة 247- اذا عقد البيع على تأجيل الثمن الى كذا يوماً او شهراً او سنة او الى وقت معلوم عند العاقدين كيوم قاسم
او النيروز صح البي

المادة 248- تأجيل الثمن الى مدة غير معينة كامطار السماء يكون مفسداً للبي

المادة 249- اذا باع نسيئة بدون مدة تنصرف الى شهر واحد فق

المادة 250- تعتبر ابتداء مدة الأجل والقسط المذكوريين في عقد البيع من وقت تسليم المبيع مثلاً لو بيع متاع على ان
ثمنه مؤجل الى سنة فحسبه البائع عنده ثم سلمه للمشتري اعتبر أول السنة التي هي الأجل من يوم التسليم فليس للبائع حينئذ
أن يطالبه بالثمن الى مضي سنة من وقت التسليم وسنتين من حين العق

المادة 251- المبيع المطلق ينعقد معجلا أما إذا جرى العرف في محل على أن يكون البيع المطلق مؤجلاً أو مقسطاً بأجل معلوم
ينصرف البيع المطلق إلى ذلك الأجل مثلاً لو اشترى رجل من السوق شيئاً بدون أن يذكر تعجيل الثمن ولا تأجيله لزم عليه
أداء الثمن في الحال أما إذا كان جرى العرف والعادة في ذلك المحل باعطاء جميع الثمن أو بعض معين منه بعد اسبوع أو
شهر لزم اتباع العادة والعرف في ذل

مسائل متعلقة بالتصرف بعد العقد
المادة 252- البائع له أن يتصرف بثمن المبيع قبل القبض مثلاً لو باع ماله من آخر بثمن معلوم له ان يحيل بثمنه دائنه

المادة 253- للمشتري أن يبيع المبيع لآخر قبل قبل قبضه إن كان عقاراً وإلا فل

المادة 254- للبائع أن يزيد مقدار المبيع بعد العقد فالمشتري إذا قبل في مجلس الزيادة كان له حق المطالبة بتلك الزيادة
ولا تفيد ندامة البائع وأما إذا لم يقبل في مجلس الزيادة وقبل بعده فلا عبرة بقبوله مثلاً لو اشترى عشرين بطيخة بعشرين
قرشاً ثم بعد العقد قال البائع أعطيتك خمسة أخرى أيضاً فأن قبل المشتري هذه الزيادة في المجلس أخذ خمسة وعشرين بطيخة
بعشرين قرشاً وأما لو لم يقبل في ذلك المجلس بل قبل بعده فلا يجبر البائع على اعطاء تلك الزياد

المادة 255- للمشتري أن يزيد في الثمن بعد العقد فإذا قبل البائع تلك الزيادة في ذلك المجلس كان له حق المطالبة بها
ولا تفيد ندامة المشتري وأما لو قبل بعد ذلك المجلس فلا يعتبر قبوله حينئذ مثلاً لو بيع حيوان بألف قرش ثم بعد العقد
قال المشتري للبائع زدتك مائتي قرش وقبل البائع في ذلك المجلس أخذ المشتري الحيوان المبتاع بألف ومائتي قرشاً وأما
لو لم يقبل البائع في ذلك المجلس بل قبل بعده فلا يجبر المشتري على دفع المائتي قرش التي زاده

المادة 256- حط البائع مقداراً من الثمن المسمى بعد العقد صحيح ومعتبر مثلاً لو بيع مال بمائة قرش ثم قال البائع بعد
العقد حططت من الثمن عشرين قرشاً كان للبائع أن يأخذ مقابل ذلك ثمانين قرشاً فق

المادة 257- زيادة البائع في المبيع والمشتري في الثمن وتنزيل البائع من الثمن بعد العقد تلحق بأصل العقد يعني يصير
كأن العقد وقع على ما حصل بعد الزيادة والح

المادة 258- ما زاده البائع في المبيع بعد العقد يكون له حصة من الثمن المسمى مثلاً لو باع ثماني بطيخات بعشرة قروش
ثم بعد العقد زاد البائع في المبيع بطيختين فصارت عشرة وقبل المشتري في المجلس يصير كأنه باع عشر بطيخات بعشرة قروش
حتى انه لو تلفت البطيختان المزيدتان قبل القبض لزم تنزيل ثمنها قرشين من أصل ثمن البطيخ فليس للبائع ان يطلب حينئذ
من المشتري سوى ثماني بطيخات كذلك لو باع من ارضه الف ذراع بعشرة آلاف قرش ثم بعد العقد زاد البائع مائة ذراع وقبل
المشتري في المجلس فتملك رجل الارض المبيعة بالشفعة كان لهذا الشفيع أخذ جميع الألف وماية الذراع المبيعة والمزيدة
بعشرة آلاف قر

المادة 259- اذا زاد المشتري في ثمن شيئاً كان مجموع الثمن مع الزيادة مقابلاً لجميع المبيع في حق العاقدين مثلاً لو
اشترى عقاراً بعشرة آلاف قرش فزاد المشتري قبل القبض في الثمن خمسمائة قرش وقبل البائع تلك الزيادة كان ثمن ذلك العقار
عشرة آلاف وخمسمائة قرش حتى لو ظهر مستحق للعقار فأثبته وحكم له به وتسلمه كان للمشتري أن أن يأخذ من البائع عشرة
آلاف وخمسمائة قرش أما لو ظهر شفيع لذلك العقار فمن حيث ان حق الشفيع يتعلق بأصل الثمن المسمى وكون تلك الزيادة التي
صدرت بعد العقد تلحق بأصل العقد في حق العاقدين لا يسقط حق ذلك الشفيع فلذا لا تلزمه تلك الزيادة بل يأخذ العقار بعشرة
آلاف القرش التي هي اصل الثمن فقط وليس للبائع أن يطالبه بخمسمائة القرش التي زادها المشتري بعد العق

المادة 260- اذا حط البائع من ثمن المبيع مقداراً كان جميع المبيع مقابلاً للباقي من الثمن بعد التنزيل والحط مثلاً
لو بيع عقار بعشرة آلاف قرش ثم حط البائع من الثمن الف قرش كان ذلك العقار مقابلاً لتسعة آلاف القرش الباقية وبناء
عليه لو ظهر شفيع للعقار المذكور أخذه بتسعة آلاف قرش فق

المادة 261- للبائع أن يحط جميع الثمن قبل القبض لكن لا يلحق هذا الحط أصل العقد مثلا لو باع عقاراً بعشرة آلاف قرش
ثم قبلل القبض ابرأ البائع المشتري من جميع الثمن كان للشفيع أن يأخذ ذلك العقار بعشرة آلاف قرش وليس له أن يأخذه
بدون ثمن أصلا

مسائل متعلقة بالتسليم والتسلم
المادة 262- القبض ليس بشرط في البيع إلا أن العقد متى تم كان على المشتري ان يسلم الثمن أولاً ثم يسلم البائع المبيع
اليه

المادة 263- تسلم المبيع يحصل بالتخلية وهو ان يأذن البائع للمشتري بقبض المبيع مع عدم وجود مانع من تسليم المشتري
إيا

المادة 264- متى حصل تسليم المبيع صار المشتري قابضاً ل

المادة 265- تختلف كيفية التسليم باختلاف المبي

المادة 266- المشتري اذا كان في العرصة أو الأرض المبيعة أو كان يراهما من طرفهما يكون اذن البائع له بالقبض تسليما

المادة 267- إذا بيعت أرض مشغولة بالزرع يجبر البائع على رفع الزرع بحصاده أو رعية وتسليم الأرض خالية للمشتر

المادة 268- اذا بيعت اشجار فوقها ثمار يجبر البائع على جز الثمار ورفعها وتسليم الأشجار خالي

المادة 269- اذا بيعت ثمار على اشجارها يكون اذن البائع للمشتري يجزها تسليم

المادة 270- العقار الذي له باب وقفل كالدار والكرم إذا وجد المشتري داخله وقال له البائع سلمته إليك كان قوله ذلك
تسليماً وإذا كان المشتري خارج ذلك العقار فإن كان قريباً منه بحيث يقدر على إغلاق بابه واقفاله في الحال يكون قول
البائع للمشتري سلمتك إياه تسليماً، أيضاً وإن لم يكن منه قريباً بهذه المرتبة فإذا مضى وقت يمكن فيه ذهاب المشتري
إلى ذلك العقار ودخوله فيه يكون تسليما

المادة 271- إعطاء مفتاح العقار الذي له قفل للمشتري يكون تسليما

المادة 272- الحيوان يمسك برأسه أو اذنه أو رسنه الذي في رأسه فيسلم وكذا لو كان الحيوان في محل بحيث يقدر المشتري
على تسلمه بدون كلفة فأراه البائع إياه واذن له بقبضة كان ذلك تسليماً أيضا

المادة 273- كيل المكيلات ووزن الموزونات بأمر المشتري ووضعها في الظرف الذي هيأه لها يكون تسليما

المادة 274- تسليم العروض يكون باعطائها ليد المشتري أو بوضعها عنده أو باعطاء الاذن له بالقبض باراءتها ل

المادة 275- الأشياء التي بيعت جملة وهي داخل صندوق أو انبار أو ما شابهه من المحلات التي تقفل يكون إعطاء مفتاح ذلك
المحل للمشتري والاذن له بالقبض تسليماً مثلاً لو بيع انبار حنطة أو صندوق كتب جملة يكون اعطاء مفتاح الانبار أو الصندوق
للمشتري تسليما

المادة 276- عدم منع البائع حينما يشاهد قبض المشتري للمبيع يكون إذناً من البائع بالقب

المادة 277- قبض المشتري المبيع بدون إذن البائع قبل أداء الثمن لا يكون معتبراً إلا أن المشتري لو قبض المبيع بدون
الإذن وهلك في يده أو تعيب يكون القبض معتبراً حينئ

المادة 278- في البيع الحالي أعني غير المؤجل للبائع أن يحبس المبيع إلى أن يؤدي المشتري جميع الثم

المادة 279- إذا باع أشياء متعددة صفقة واحدة له أن يحبس المبيع إلى أن يؤدي المشتري جميع الثم

المادة 280- إعطاء المشتري رهناً أوكفيلاً بالثمن لا يسقط حق الحب

المادة 281- إذا سلم البائع المبيع قبل قبض الثمن فقد اسقط حق حبسه وفي هذه الصورة ليس للبائع أن يسترد المبيع من يد
المشتري ويحسبه إلى أن يستوفي الثم

المادة 282- إذا أحال البائع إنساناً بثمن المبيع وقبل المشتري الحوالة فقط أسقط حق حسبه وفي هذه الصورة ليس للبائع
أن يسترد المبيع من يد المشتري ويحسبه إلى أن يستوفي الثم

المادة 283- في بيع النسيئة ليس للبائع حق حبس المبيع بل عليه أن يسلم المبيع إلى المشتري على أن يقبض الثمن وقت حلول
الأج

المادة 284- إذا باع حالاً أي معجلاً ثم أجل البائع الثمن سقط حق حبسه للمبيع وعليه حينئذ أن يسلم المبيع للمشتري على
أن يقبض الثمن وقت حلول الأج

المادة 285- مطلق العقد يقضي تسليم المبيع في المحل الذي هو موجود فيه حينئذ مثلا لو باع رجل وهو في اسلامبول حنطة
التي في تكفورطاغي يلزم عليه تسليم الحنطة المرقوتة في في تكفور طاغي وليس عليه أن يسلمها في اسلامبو

المادة 286- اذا كان المشتري لا يعلم أن المبيع في أي محل وقت العقد وعلم به بعد ذلك كان مخيرا إن شاء فسخ البيع وان
شاء امضاه وقبض المبيع حيث كان موجود

المادة 287- اذا بيع مال على ان يسلم في محل كذا لزم تسليمه في المحل المذكو

المادة 288- المصارف المتعلقة بالثمن تلزم المشتري مثلاً اجرة عد النقود ووزنها وما اشبه ذلك تلزم المشتري وحد

المادة 289- المصارف المتعلقة بتسليم المتبع تلزم البائع وحدة مثلا اجرة الكيال للمكيلات والوازن للموزونات المبيعة
تلزم البائع وحد

المادة 290- الاشياء المبيعة جزافاً مؤونتها ومصارفها على المشتري مثلا لو بيعت ثمرة كرم جزافا كانت اجرة قطع الثمر
وجرها على المشتري وكذا لو يع انبار حنطة مجازفة فاجرة اخراج الحنطة من الانبار ونقلها على المشتر

المادة 291- ما يباع محمولا على الحيوان كالحطب والفحم تكون اجرة نقله وايصاله إلى بيت المشتري جارية على حسب عرف البلد
وعادته

المادة 292- أجرة كتابة السندات والحجج وصكوك المبايعات تلزم المشتري لكن يلزم البائع تقرير البيع والاشهاد عليه في
المحكم

المادة 293- المبيع اذا هلك في يد البائع قبل أن يقبضه المشتري يكون من مال البائع ولا شيء على المشتر

المادة 294- اذا هلك المبيع بعد القبض هلك من مال المشتري ولا شيء على البائ

المادة 295- اذا قبض المشتري المبيع ثم مات مفلسا قبل اداء الثمن فليس للبائع استرداد المبيع بل يكون مثل الغرما

المادة 296- اذا مات المشتري مفلسا قبل قبض المبيع واداء الثمن كان للبائع حبس المبيع الى أن يستوفي الثمن من تركه
المشتري وفي هذه الصورة يبيع الحاكم فيوفي حق البائع بتمامه وان بيع بأنقص من الثمن الاصلي اخذ البائع الثمن الذي
بيع به ويكون في الباقي كالغرماء وأن بيع بأزيد اخذ البائع الثمن الاصلي فقط وما زاذ يعطي الى الغرما

المادة 297- اذا قبض البائع الثمن ومات مفلسا قبل تسليم المبيع الى المشتري كان المبيع امانة في يد البائع وفي هذه
الصورة يأخذ المشتري ولا يزاحمه سائر الغرما

المادة 298- ما قبضه المشتري على رسوم الشراء وهو أن يأخذ المشتري من البائع مالا على أن يشتريه مع تسمية الثمن فهلك
او ضاع في يده فان كان من القيمات لزمت عليه قيمته وأن كان من المثليات لزم عليه اداء مثله للبائع واما اذا اخذه بدون
أن يبين ويسمي له ثمناً كان ذلك المال امانة في يد المشتري فلا يضمن اذا هلك او ضاع بلا تعد مثلا لو قال البائع للمشتري
ثمن هذه الدابة الف قرش اذهب بها فان اعجبتك اشترها فاخذها المشتري على هذه الصورة ليشتريها فهلكت الدابة في يده لزم
عليه اداء قيمتها للبائع واما اذا لم يبين الثمن بل قال البائع للمشتري خذها فان اعجبتك فاشترها واخذها المشتري على
انه اذا اعجبته يقاوله على الثمن ويشتريها فبهذه الصورة اذا هلكت في يد المشتري بلا تعد لا يضم

المادة 299- ما يقبض على سوم النظر وهو أن يقبض مالا لينظر اليه او ليريه لاخر سواء ابين ثمنه او لا فيكون ذلك المال
امانة في يد القابض فلا يضمن اذا هلك او ضاع بلا تع

الخيارات 
المادة 300 - يجوز أن يشرط الخيار بفسخ البيع او إجازته مدة معلومة لكل من البائع والمشتري او لاحدهما دون الاخر

المادة 301- كل من شرط له الخيار في البيع يصير مخيراً بفسخ البيع في المدة المعينة للخيا

المادة 302 -فسخ البيع واجازته في مدة الخيار كما يكون بالقول يكون بالفع

المادة 303 - الاجازة القولية هي كل لفظ يدل على الرضا بلزوم البيع كأجزت ورضيت والفسخ القولي هو كل لفظ يدل على عدم
الرضا كفسخت وترك

المادة 304- الاجازة الفعلية هي كل فعل يدل على الرضا والفسخ الفعلي هو كل فعل يدل على عدم الرضا مثلا لو كان المشتري
مخيرا وتصرف بالمبيع تصرف الملاك كأن يعرض المبيع للبيع او يرهنه او يؤجره كان اجازة فعلية يلزم بها البيع واذا كان
البائع مخيرا وتصرف بالمبيع على هذا الوجه كان فسخا فعليا للبي

المادة 305- اذا مضت مدة الخيار ولم يفسخ او لم يجز من له الخيار لزم البيع وت

المادة 306- خيار الشرط لا يورث فاذا كان الخيار للبائع ومات في مدته ملك المشتري المبيع واذا كان للمشتري فمات ملكه
ورثته بلا خيا

المادة 307- اذا شرط الخيار للبائع والمشتري معا فايهما فسخ في اثناء المدة انفسخ البيع وايهما اجاز سقط خيار المجيز
فقط وبقي الخيار للاخر الى انتهاء المد

المادة 308- اذا شرط الخيار للبائع فقط لا يخرج المبيع من ملكه بل يبقى معدودا من جملة امواله فاذا تلف المبيع في يد
المشتري بعد قبضة لا يلزمه الثمن المسمى بل يلزمه اداء قيمته للبائع يوم قبض

المادة 309- اذا شرط الخيار للمشتري فقط خرج المبيع من ملك البائع وصار ملكا للمشتري فاذا هلك المبيع في يد المشتري
بعد قبضه يلزمه اداء ثمنه المسمى للبائ

المادة 310- اذا باع مالا بوصف مرغوب فظهر المبيع خاليا عن ذلك الوصف كان المشتري مخيراً أن شاء فسخ البيع وأن شاء
اخذه بجميع الثمن المسمى ويسمى هذا خيار الوصف مثلا لو باع بقرة على انها حلوب فظهرت غير حلوب يكون المشتري مخيرا
وكذا لو باع فصاً ليلاً على انه ياقوت احمر فظهر اصفر يخير المشتر

المادة 311- خيار الوصف يورث مثلاً لو مات المشتري الذي له خيار الوصف فظهر البيع خالياً من ذلك الوصف كان للواصف حق
فس

المادة 312- المشتري الذي له خيار الوصف اذا تصرف بالمبيع تصرف الملاك بطل خيار

المادة 313- اذا تبايعا عل أن يؤدي المشتري الثمن في وقت كذا وان لم يوده فلا بيع بينهما صح البيع وهذا يقال له خيار
النق

المادة 314- اذا لم يؤد المشتري الثمن في المدة المعينة كان البيع الذي فيه خيار النقد فاسدا

المادة 315- اذا مات المشتري المخير بخيار النقد في اثناء مدة الخيار بطل البي

المادة 316- لو بيع البائع أثمان شيئين او أشياء من القيميات كل على حدة على أن المشتري يأخذ أياً شاء بالثمن الذي
بينه له او البائع يعطي أياً أراد كذلك صح البيع وهذا يقال له خيار التعيي

المادة 317- يلزم في خيار التعيين تعيين المد

المادة 318- من له خيار التعيين يلزم عليه أن يعين الشيء الذي يأخذه في انقضاء المدة التي عين

المادة 319- خيار التعيين ينتقل الى الوارث مثلاً لو أحضر البائع ثلاثة أثواب أعلى وأوسط وأدنى من جنس واحد وبين لكل
منها ثمناً على حدة وباع إحداها لأعلى التعيين على ان المشتري في مدة ثلاثة او أربعة أيام يأخذ أيها شاء بالثمن الذي
تعين له وقبل المشتري على تعيين أحدها ودفع ثمنه فلو مات قبل التعيين يكون الوارث أيضاً مجبراً على تعيين أحدها ودفع
ثمنه من تركة مورث

المادة 320- من اشترى شيئاً ولم يره كان له الخيار حتى يراه فإذا رآه ان شاء قبله وان شاء فسخ البيع ويقال لهذا الخيار
خيار الرؤي

المادة 321- خيار الرؤية لا ينتقل الى الوارث فاذا مات المشتري قبل أن يرى المبيع لزم البيع ولا خيار لوارث

المادة 322- لا خيار للبائع ولو كان لم ير المبيع مثلاً لو باع رجل مالاً دخل في ملكه بالإرث وكان لم يره انعقد البيع
بلا خيار للبائ

المادة 323- المراد من الرؤية في بحث خيار الرؤية هو الوقوف على الحال والمحل الذي يعرف به المقصود الأصلي من المبيع
مثلاً الكرباس والقماش الذي يكون ظاهره وباطنه متساويين تكفي رؤية ظاهره والقماش المنقوش والمدرب تلزم رؤية نقشه ودروبه
والشاة المشتراة لأجل التناسل والتوالد يلزم رؤية ثديها والشاة المأخوذة لأجل اللحم يقتضي جس ظهرها واليتها والمأكولات
والمشروبات يلزم أن يذوق طعمها فالمشتري اذا عرف هذه الأموال على الصور المذكورة ثم اشتراها ليس له خيار الرؤي

المادة 324- الأشياء التي تباع على مقتضى أنموذجها تكفي رؤية الانموذج منها فقط
مبادئ 

المادة 325- ما بيع على مقتضى الانموذج اذا ظهر دون الأنموذج يكون المشتري مخيرً ان شاء قبله وان شاء رده مثلاً الحنطة
والسمن والزيت وما صنع على نسق واحد من الكرباس والجوخ وأشباهها اذا رأى المشتري أنموذجها ثم اشتراها على مقتضاه فظهرت
أدنى من الأنموذج يخير المشتري حينئذ
مبادئ 

المادة 326- في شراء الدار والخان ونحوهما من العقار تلزم رؤية كل بيت منها الا أن ما كان بيوتها مصنوعة على نسق واحد
فتكفي رؤية بيت واحد منها

المادة 327- اذا اشتريت أشياء متفاوتة صفقة واحدة تلزم رؤية كل واحدة منها على حدته

المادة 328- اذا اشتريت أشياء متفاوتة صفقة واحدة وكان المشتري رأى بعضها ولم ير الباقي فمتى رأى ذلك الباقي إن شاء
أخذ جميع الأشياء المبيعة وان شاء رد جميعها وليس له أن يأخذ ما رآه ويترك الباقي

المادة 329- بيع الأعمى وشراؤه صحيح الا أنه يخير في المال الذي يشتريه بدون أن يعلم وصفه مثلاً لو اشترى داراً لا
يعلم وصفها كان مخيراً فمتى علم وصفها إن شاء أخذها وإن شاء ردها

المادة 330- اذا وصف شيء للأعمى وعرف وصفه ثم اشتراه لا يكون مخيراً

المادة 331- الأعمى يسقط خياره بلمس الأشياء التي تعرف باللمس شم المشمومات وذوق المذوقات يعني انه اذا لمس وشم وذاق
هذه الأشياء ثم اشتراها كان شراؤه صحيحاً لازماً

المادة 332- من رأى شيئاً بقصد الشراء ثم اشتراه بعد مدة وهو يعلم أنه الشيء الذي رآه لا خيار له الا أنه اذا وجد ذلك
الشيء قد تغير عن الحال الذي رآه فيه كان له الخيار حينئذ

المادة 333- الوكيل بشراء شيء والوكيل بقيضه تكون رؤيتهما لذلك الشيء كرؤية الأصيل

المادة 334- الرسول يعني من أرسل من طرف المشتري لأخذ المبيع وارساله فقط لا تسقط رؤيته خيار المشتري

المادة 335- تصرف المشتري في المبيع تصرف الملاك يسقط خيار رؤيته

المادة 336- البيع المطلق يقتضي سلامة المبيع من العيوب يعني أن بيع المال بدون البراءة من العيوب وبلا ذكر أنه معيب
او سالم يقتضي أن يكون المبيع سالماً خالياً من العيب

المادة 337- ما بيع مطلقاً اذا بيع وفيه عيب قديم يكون المشتري مخيراً ان شاء رده وان شاء قبله بثمنه المسمى او ليس
له أن يمسك المبيع ويأخذ ما نقصه العيب وهذا يقل له خيار العيب

المادة 338- العيب هو ما ينقص ثمن المبيع عند التجارب وارباب الخبرة

المادة 339- العيب القديم هو ما يكون موجوداً في المبيع وهو عند البائع

المادة 340- " العيب الذي يحدث في المبيع وهو في يد البائع بعد العقد وقبل القبض حكمه حكم العيب القديم الذي يوجب الرد

المادة 341- اذا ذكر البائع أن في المبيع عيب كذا وكذا وقبل المشتري مع علمه بالعيب لا يكون له الخيار بسبب ذلك العيب

المادة 342- اذا باع مالاً على أنه بريء من كل عيب ظهر فيه لا يبقى للمشتري خيار عيب

المادة 343- من اشترى مالاً وقبله بجميع العيوب لا تسمع منه دعوى العيب بعد ذلك مثلاً لو اشترى حيواناً بجميع العيوب
وقال قبلته مكسراً محطماً أعرج معيباً فلا صلاحية له بعد ذلك أن يدعي بعيب قديم

المادة 344- بعد إطلاع المشتري على عيب في المبيع اذ تصرف فيه تصرف الملاك سقط خياره مثلاً لو عرض المشتري المبيع للبيع
بعد إطلاعه على عيب عيب قديم فيه كان عرض المبيع للبيع رضاً بالعيب فلا يرده بعد ذلك

المادة 345- لو حدث في المبيع عيب عند المشتري ثم ظهر فيه عيب قديم فليس للمشتري أن يرده بالعيب القديم بل له المطالبه
بنقصان الثمن فقط مثلاً لو اشترى ثوب قماش ثم بعد أن قطعه وفصله بروداً أطلع على عيب قديم فيه فبما أن قطعه وتفصيله
عيب حادث ليس له رده على البائع بالعيب القديم بل يرجع عليه بنقصان الثمن فقط

المادة 346- نقصان الثمن يصير معلوماً باخبار أهل الخبرة الخالين عن الغرض وذلك بأن يقوم ذلك الثوب سالماً ثم يقوم
معيباً فما كان بين القيمتين من التفاوت ينسب الى الثمن المسمى وعلى مقتضى تلك النسبة يرجع المشتري على البائع بالنقصان
مثلاً لو اشترى ثوب قماش بستين قرشاً وبعد أن قطعة وفصله اطلع المشتري على عيب قديم فيه فقوم أهل الخبرة ذلك الثوب
سالماً بستين قرشاً أيضاً ومعيباً بالعيب القديم بخمسة وأربعين قرشاً كان نقصان الثمن بهذه الصورة خمسة عشرة قرشاً
فيرجع بها المشتري عل البائع ولو أخبر أهل الخبرة ان قيمة ذلك الثوب سالماً ثمانون قرشاً ومعيباً ستون قرشاً فللمشتري
أن يطالب بخمسة عشر قرشاً التي هي ربع الثمن المسمى ولو أخبر أهل الخبرة أن قيمة ذلك الثوب سالماً خمسون قرشاً ومعيباً
أربعون قرشاً فبما أن التفاوت الذي بين القيمتين عشرة قروش وهي خمس الخمسين قرشاً يعتبر النقصان خمس الثمن المسمى
وهو أثنا عشر قرشاً

المادة 347- اذا زال العيب الحادث صار العيب القديم موجباً للرد على البائع مثلاً لو اشترى حيواناً فمرض عند المشتري
ثم اطلع على عيب قديم فيه ليس للمشتري رده بالعيب القديم على البائع بل يرجع عليه بنقصان الثمن لكن اذا زال ذلك المرض
كان للمشتري أن يرد الحيوان للبائع بالسبب القديم الذي ظهر فيه

المادة 348- اذا رضي البائع أن يأخذ المبيع الذي ظهر به عيب قديم بعد أن حدث به عيب عند المشتري وكان يم يوجد مانع
للرد لا تبقى للمشتري صلاحية الادعاء بنقصان الثمن بل يكون مجبوراً على رد المبيع الى البائع او قبوله حتى أن المشتري
اذا باع المبيع بعد الإطلاع على عيبه القديم لا يبقى له حق بأن يدعي بنقصان الثمن مثلاً لو أن المشتري قطع الثوب الذي
اشتراه وفصله قميصاً ثم وجد به عيباً وبعد ذلك باعه فليس له أن يطلب نقصان الثمن من البائع لأن البائع له أن يقول
كنت أقبله بالعيب الحادث فبما أن المشتري باعه كان قد أمسكه وحبسه عن البائع

المادة 349- الزيادة وهي ضم شيء من مال المشتري وعلاوته الى المبيع يكون مانعاً من الرد مثلاً ضم الخيط والصيغ الى
الثوب بالخياطة والصباغة وغرس الشجر في الأرض من جانب المشتري مانع للرد

المادة 350- اذا وجد مانع للرد ليس للبائع أن يسترد المبيع ولو رضي بالعيب الحادث بل يصير مجبراً على اعطاء نقصان الثمن
حتى انه بهذه الصورة لو باع المشتري المبيع بعد اطلاعه على عيب قديم فيه كان له أن يطلب نقصان الثمن من البائع ويأخذه
منه مثلاً أن تشتري الثوب لو فصل منه قميصاً وخاطه ثم اطلع على عيب قديم فيه ليس للبائع أن يسترده ولو رضي بالعيب
الحادث بل يجبر على اعطائه نقصان الثمن للمشتري ولو باع المشتري هذا الثوب أيضاً لا يكون بيعه مانعاً له من طلب نقصان
الثمن وذلك لأنه حيث صار ضم الخيط الذي هو من مال المشتري للمبيع مانعاً من الرد وليس للبائع في هذه الحالة استردار
المبيع مخيطاً لا يكون بيع المشتري حينئذ حبساً وإمساكاً للمبيع

المادة 351- ما بيع صفقة واحدة اذا ظهر بعضه معيباً فإن كان قبل القبض كان المشتري مخيراً إن شاء رد مجموعة وإن شاء
قبله بجميع الثمن وليس له ان يرد المعيب وحده ويمسك الباقي وان كان بعد القبض فاذا لم يكن في التفريق ضرر كان له ان
يرد المعيب بحصته من الثمن سالما وليس له ان يرد الجميع حينئذ ما لم يرض البائع وإما اذا كان في تفريقه ضرر رد الجميع
او قبل الجميع بككل اللثمنن مثلا لو اشترى قلنسوتين بأربعين قرشاً فظهرت إحداهما معيبة قبل القبض يردهما معاً وإن
كان بعد القبض يرد المعيبة وحدها بحصتها من الثمن سالمة ويمسك الثانية بما بقي من الثمن أما لوشترى زوجي خف فظهر أحدهما
معيباً بعد القبض كان له ردهما معاً للبائع وأخذ ثمنهما منه

المادة 352- اذا اشترى شخص مقداراً معيناً من جنس واحد من المكيلات والموزونات وما قبضه ثم وجد بعضه معيباً كان مخيراً
إن شاء قبله جميعاً وإن شاء رده جميعاً

المادة 353- اذا وجد المشتري في الحنطة او الشعير وامثالهما من الحبوب المشتراه تراباً فإن كان ذلك التراب يعد قليلاً
في العرف صح البيع وإن كان كثيراً بحيث يعد عيباً عند الناس يكون المشتري مخيراً

المادة 354- البيض والجوز وما شاكلهما اذا ظهر بعضها فاسداً فلا يستكثر في العادة والعرف كالأثنين والثلاثين في المائة
يكون معفواً وان كان الفاسد كثيراً كالعشرة في المائة كان للمشتري رد جميعه للبائع واسترداد ثمنه منه كاملاً

المادة 355- إذا ظهر جميع المبيع غير المنتفع به أصلاً كان البيع باطلاً وللمشتري استرداد جميع الثمن من البائع مثلاً
لو اشترى جوزاً أو بيضاً فظهر جمعية فاسداً لا ينتفع به كان للمشتري استرداد ثمنه كاملاً من البائع

المادة 356- إذا وجد غبن فاحش في البيع ولم يوجد تغرير فليس للمغبون أن يفسح البيع إلا أنه وجد الغبن وحده في مال اليتيم
لا يصح البيع ومال الوقوف حكمه حكم مال اليتيم

المادة 357- إذا غر أحد المتبايعين الآخر وتحقق أن في البيع غبناً فاحشاً فللمغبون أن يفسح البيع حينئذ

المادة 358- إذا مات من غر بغبن فاحش لا تنتقل دعوى التغرير لوارثه

المادة 359- المشتري الذي حصل له تغرير إذا اطلع الغبن الفاحش ثم تصرف في المبيع تصرف الملاك سقط حق فسخه

المادة 360- إذا هلك أو استهلك المبيع الذي صار في بيعه غبن فاحش وغرر أو حدث فيه عيب أو بنى مشتري العرصة عليها بناء
لا يكون للمغبون حق أن يفسخ البيع

أنـواع البيـع وأحكامـه
المادة 361- يشترط في انعقاد البيع صدور ركنه من أهله أي العاقل المميز وإضافته إلى محل قابل لحكمه.

المادة 362- البيع الذي في ركنه خلل كبيع المجنون باطل

المادة 363- المحل القابل لحكم البيع عبارة عن المبيع الذي يكون موجوداً ومقدور التسليم ومالاً متقوماً فبيع المعدوم
وما ليس بمقدار التسليم وما ليس بمال متقوم باطل

المادة 364- إذا وجد شرط انعقاذ البيع ولم يكن مشروعاً باعتبار بعض اوصافه الخارجية كما إذا كان المبيع مجهولاً أو
كان في الثمن خلل صار البيع فاسداً

المادة 365- يشترط لنفاذ البيع أن يكون البائع مالكاً للمبيع أو وكيلاً لمالكه أو وصية وأن لا يكون في المبيع حق آخر

المادة 366- البيع الفاسد نافذاً يصير نافذاً عند القبض يعني يصير تصرف المشتري في المبيع جائزاً حينئذ

المادة 367- إذا وجد في البيع أحد الخيارات لا يكون لازماً

المادة 368- البيع الذي يتعلق به حق آخر كبيع الفضولي وبيع المرهون ينعقد موقوفاً عل إجازة ذلك الآخر

المادة 369- حكم البيع المنعقد الملكية يعني صيروة المشتري مالكاً للمبيع والبائع مالكاً للثمن

المادة 370- البيع الباطل لا يفيد الحكم أصلا فإذا قبض المشتري المبيع بإذن البائع في البيع الباطل كان المبيع أمانة
عند المشتري فلو هلك بلا تعد يضمنه

المادة 371- البيع الفاسد يفيد حكماً عند القبض يعني أن المشتري إذا قبض المبيع بإذن البائع صار ملكاً له فإذا هلك
المبيع بيعاً فاسداً عند المشتري لزمه الضمان يعني أن المبيع إذا كان من المكيلات لزمه مثله وإذا كان قيمياً لزمته
يوم قبضه

المادة 372- لكل من المتعاقدين فسخ البيع الفاسد إلا إنه إذا هلك المبيع في يد المشتري أو استهلكه أو اخرجه من يده
ببيع صحيح أو بهبة من آخر أو زاد فيه المشتري شيئاً من ماله كما لو كان المبيع داراً فعمرها أو أرضاً فغرس فيها أشجاراً
أو تغير اسم المبيع بأن كان حنطة فطحنها وجعلها دقيقاً بطل حق الفسخ في هذه الصور

المادة 373- إذا فسخ البيع الفاسد فان كان البائع قبض الثمن كان للمشتري أن يحبس المبيع إلى أن يأخذ الثمن ويسترده
من البائع

المادة 374- البيع النافذ قد يفيد الحكم في الحال

المادة 375- إذا كان البيع لازم فليس لأحد المتبايعين الرجوع عنه

المادة 376- إذا كان البيع غير لازم كان حق الفسخ لمن له الخيار

المادة 377- البيع الموقوف يفيد الحكم عند الإجازة

المادة 378- بيع الفضولي إذا أجازه صاحب المال أو وكيله أو وصيه أو وليه نفذ وإلا انفسخ إلا انه يشترط لصحة الإجازة
أن يكون كل من البائع والمشتري والمجيز والمبيع قائماً وإلا فلا تصح الإجازة

المادة 379- بما أن لكل من البدلين في بيع المقايضة حكم المبيع تعتبر فيهما شرائط المبيع فإذا وقعت منازعة في أمر التسليم
لزم أن يسلم ويتسلم كل من المتبايعين معاً

المادة 380- السلم كالبيع بالإيجاب والقبول يعني إذا للبائع اسلمتك ألف قرش على مائة كيل حنطة وقبل الآخر انعقد السلم
إلى شهر حيث لم يذكر الأصل

المادة 381- السلم إنما يكون صحيحاً في الأشياء التي تقبل التعيين بالقدر والوصف كالجودة والخسة اللتين يكن ضبطهما
بخلاف ما لا يمكن كالدبس والفحم

المادة 382- المكيلات والموزونات والمذروعات تتعين مقاديرها بالكيل والذرع والوزن المعلومات فلا تجوز بمجهول ولا بما
ينقبض وينبسط

المادة 383- العدديات المتقاربة كما تتعين مقاديرها بالعد تتعين بالكيل والوزن أيضاً

المادة 384- ما كان من العدديات كاللبن والآجر يلزم أن يكون قالبه أيضاً معيناً

المادة 385- الكرباس والجوخ وامثالهما من المذروعات يلزم تعيين طولها وعرضها ورقتها ومن أي شيء تنسج ومن نسيج أي محل
هي

المادة 386- يشترط لصحة السلم بيان جنس المبيع مثلاً أنه حنطة أو أرز أو تمر ونوعه ككونه يسقي من ماء مطر " وهو الذي
نسميه في عرفنا بعلاً " ، أو بماء النهر والعين وغيرهما " وهو ما يسمى عندنا سقياً " وصفته كالجيد والخسيس وبيان مقدار
الثمن والمبيع وزمان تسليمه ومكانه

المادة 387- يشترط لصحة بقاء السلم تسليم الثمن في مجلس العقد فإذا تفرق العاقدان قبل تسليم رأس السلم انفسخ العقد

المادة 388- إذا قال شخص لأحد من أهل الصنائع اصنع لي الشيء الفلاني بكذا قرشاً وقبل الصانع ذلك انعقد البيع استصناعاً.
مثلاً: لو رأى المشتري رجله لخفاف وقال له اصنع لي زوجي خف من نوع السختيان الفلاني بكذا قرشاً وقبل البائع أو تقاول
مع تجار على أن يصنع له زورقاً أو سفينة وبين له طولها وعرضها وأوصافها اللازمة وقبل النجار انعقد الاستصناع. وكذلك
لو تقاول مع صاحب معمل أن يصنع له كذا بندقية كل واحدة بكذا قرش وبين الطول والحجم وسائر أوصافها اللازمة وقبل صاحب
العمل انعقد الاستصناع

المادة 389- كل شيء تعومل استصناعه يصح فيه الاستصناع على الاطلاق وأما مالم يتعامل باستصناعه إذا بين فيه المدة كان
صار سلماً وتعتبر فيه حينئذ شروط السلم وإذا لم بين فيه كان من قبيل الاستصناع أيضاً

المادة 390- يلزم في الاستصناع وصف المصنوع وتعريفه على الوجه الموافق المطلوب

المادة 391- لا يلزم في الاستصناع دفع الثمن حالاً أي وقت العقد

المادة 392- إذا انعقد الاستصناع فليس لأحد العاقدين الرجوع وإذا لم يكن المصنوع على الأوصاف المطلوبة المبينة كان
المستصنع مخيراً

المادة 393- إذا باع شخص في مرض موته شيئاً من ماله لأحد ورثته يعتبر ذلك موقوفاً على إجازة سائر الورثة فإذا أجازوا
بعد موت المريض ينفذ البيع وإن يجيزوا لا ينفذ

المادة 394- إذا باع المريض في مرض موته شيئاً لأجنبي بثمن المثل صح بيعه وإن باعه بدون ثمن وسلم المبيع كان بيع محاباة
يعتبر من ثلث ماله فإن كان الثلث وافياً بها صح وإن كان الثلث لا يفي بها لزم المشتري إكمال ما نقص من ثمن المثل وإعطاؤه
للورثة فإن أكمل لزم البيع وإلا كان للورثة فسخه مثلاً لو كان شخص لا يملك إلا داراً تساوي ألفاً وخمسمائة قرش فباع
الدار المذكور في مرض موته لاجنبي غير وارث له بالف قرش وسلمها له ثم مات فبما أن ثلث ماله الذي يفي بما حابي له وهو
خمسمائة قرش كان هذا البيع صحيحاً معتبراً وليس للورثة فسخه حينئذ وإذا كان المريض قد باع هذه الدار بخمسمائة قرش
وسلمها للمشتري فبما أن ثلث ماله الذي هو خمسمائة قرش يعدل نصف ما حابى به وهو الف قرش فحينئذ للورثة أن يطلبوا من
المشتري نصف ما حابى به مورثهم وهو خمسمائة قرش فإن أداها للتركة لم يكن للورثة فسخ البيع وإن لم يؤدي كان للورثة
الفسخ واسترداد الدار

المادة 395- إذا باع شخص في مرض موته ماله بأقل من ثمن المثل ثم مات مديوناً وتركته مستغرقة كان لأصحاب الديون أن يكلفوا
المشتري بابلاغ قيمته ما اشتراه إلى ثمن المثل وإكماله وادائه للتركة فإن لم يفعل فسخوا البيع

المادة 396- كما أن البائع وفاء له أن يرد الثمن ويأخذ المبيع كذلك للمشتري أن يرد المبيع ويسترد الثمن

المادة 397- ليس للبائع ولا للمشتري بيع مبيع الوفاء لشخص آخر

المادة 398- إذا شرط في الوفاء أن يكون قدر من منافع المبيع للمشتري صح ذلك مثلاً: لو تقاول البائع والمشتري وتراضيا
على أن الكرم المبيع بيع وفاء تكون غلته مناصفة بين البائع والمشتري صح ولزم الإيفاء بذلك على الوجه المشروح "راجع
المادة 83"

المادة 399- إذا كانت قيمة المال المبيع بالوفاء مساوية للدين وهلك المال في يد المشتري سقط الدين في مقابلته

المادة 400- إذا كانت قيمة المال المبيع ناقصة عن الدين وهلك المبيع في يد المشتري سقط من الدين بقدر قيمته واسترد
المشتري الباقي وأخذه من البائع

المادة 401- إذا كانت قيمة المال المبيع وفاء زائدة عن مقدار الدين وهلك المبيع في يد المشتري سقط من قيمته قدر ما
يقابل الدين وضمن المشتري الزيادة إن كان هلاكه بالتعدي وإما إن كان بلا تعد فلا يلزم المشتري أداء تلك الزيادة

المادة 402- إذا مات أحد المتبايعين وفاء انتقل حق الفسخ للوارث

المادة 403- ليس لسائر الغرماء التعرض للمبيع وفاء ما لم يستوف المشتري دينه

الإجــارات
المادة 404- الأجرة الكراء أي بدل المنفعة والإيجار المكاراة والإستئجار الاكتراء.

المادة 405- الأجارة في اللغة بمعنى الأجرة قد استعملت في معنى الايجار أيضاً وفي اصطلاح الفقهاء بمعنى بيع المنفعة
المعلومة في مقابلة عوض معلوم

المادة 406- الإجارة اللازمة هي الاجارة الصحيحة العارية عن خيار العيب وخيار الشرط وخيار الرؤية وليس لأحد الطرفين
فسخها بلا عذر.

المادة 407- الإجارة المنجزة هي إيجار اعتبارا من وقت العقد

المادة 408- الإجارة المضافة إيجار معتبر من وقت معين مستقبل مثلاً لو استؤجرت دار بكذا نقوداً لكذا مدة اعتباراً من
أول الشهر الفلاني الآتي تنعقد حال كونها اجارة مضافة

المادة 409- الآجر هو الذي أعطى المأجور وبالإجارة ويقال له أيضاً المكاري بضم الميم ومؤجر بكسر الجيم

المادة 410- المستأجر بكسر الجيم هو الذي استأجر

المادة 411- المأجور هو الشيء الذي أعطى بالكراء ويقال له المؤجر والمستأجر بفتح الجيم فيها

المادة 412- المستأجر فيه بفتح الجيم هو المال الذي سلمه المستأجر للأجير لاجل ايفاء العمل الذي التزمه بعقد الاجارة
كالثياب الذي اعطيت للخياط أن يخيطها والحمولة التي اعطيت للحمال لينقلها

المادة 413- الأجير هو الذي آجر نفسه

المادة 414- أجر المثل هو الأجرة التي قدرتها أهل الخبرة السالمين عن الغرض

المادة 415- الأجر المسمى هو الأجرى التي ذكرت وتعينت حين العقد

المادة 416- الضمان هو اعطاء مثل الشيء إن كان من المثليات وقيمته إن كان من القيميات

المادة 417- المعد للاستغلال هو الشيء الذي أعد وعين على أن يعطي بالكراء كالخان والدار والحمام والدكان من العقارات
التي بنيت واشتريت على أن تؤجر وكذا كروسات الكراء ودواب المكارين وايجار الشيء ثلاث سنين على التوالي دليل على كونه
معداً للاسغلال والشيء الذي انشأه أحد لنفسه يصير معداً للاستغلال باعلامه الناس بكونه معداً للاستغلال

المادة 418- المسترضع هو الذي التزم ظئراً بالأجرة

المادة 419- المهايأة عبارى عن تقسيم المنافع كاعطاء القرار على انتفاع أحد الشريكين سنة والآخر أخرى مناوبة في الدار
المشتركة مناصفة مثلاً

ضوابــط عموميــة
المادة 420- المعقود عليه في الاجارة هي المنفعة.

المادة 421- الاجارة باعتبارها المعقود عليه على نوعين النوع الاول عقد الاجارة الوارد على منافع الاعيان ويقال للشيء
المؤجر عين المأجور وعين المستأجر أيضاً وهذا النوع ينقسم الى ثلاثة اقسام القسم الاول اجارة العقار كايجار الدور
والاراضي القسم الثاني اجارة العروض كإيجار الملابس والاواني والقسم الثالث اجارة الدواب النوع الثاني عقد الاجارة
الوارد على العمل وهنا يقال للمأجور أجير كاستئجار الخدمة والعملة واستئجار أرباب الحرف والصنائع هو من هذا القبيل
حيث ان اعطاء السلعة للخياط مثلاً ليخيط ثوباً يصير اجارة على العمل كما ان تقطيع الثوب على ان السلعة من عند الخياط
استصناع

المادة 422- الأجير على قسمين القسم الأول هو الأجير الخاص الذي استؤجر على ان يعمل للمستأجر فقط كالخادم الموظف القسم
الثاني هو الأجير المشترك الذي ليس بمقيد بشرط الا يعمل لغير المستأجر كالحمال والدلال والخياط والساعاتي والصائغ
وأصحاب كروسات الكراء واصحاب الزوارق الذين هم يكارون في الشوارع والجوال مثلاً فإن كلا من هؤلاء أجير مشترك لا يختص
واحد وله ان يعمل لكل احد لكنه لو استؤجر احد هؤلاء أجير مشترك لا يختص بشخص واحد وله ان يعمل لكل احد لكنه لو استؤجر
احد هؤلاء على ان يعمل المستأجر الى وقت معين يكون أجيراً خاصاً في مدة ذلك الوقت وكذلك لو استؤجر حمال أو ذو كروسة
أو ذو زورق الى محل معين بشرط ان يكون مخصوصاً بالمستأجر وان لا يعمل لغيره فانه اجير خاص الى أن يصل الى ذلك المحل

المادة 423- كما جاز ان يكون مستأجر الأجير الخاص شخصياً واحداً كذلك يجوز ان يكون الأشخاص المتعددة الذين هم في حكم
شخص واحد مستأجري أجير خاص بناء عليه لو استأجر أهل قرية راعياً على أن يكون مخصوصاً بهم بعقد واحد يكون الراعي أجيراً
خاصاً ولكن لو جوزوا أن يراعي دواب غيرهم كان حينئذ ذلك الراعي أجير مشتركاً

المادة424 - الأجير المشترك لا يستحق الأجرة إلا بالعمل

المادة 425- الأجير يستحق الأجرة إذا كان في مدة الاجارة حاضراً للعمل ولا يشرط عمله بالفعل ولكن ليس له أن يمتنع عن
العمل وإذا امتنع لا يستحق الأجرة

المادة 426- من استحق منفعة معينة بعقد الاجارة له ان يستوفي عينها او مثلها أو ما دونها ولكن ليس له ان يستوفي ما
فوقها مثلاً لو استأجر الحداد حانوتاً على ان يعمل له فيه ان يعمل فيه صنعه مساوية في المضرة لصنعه الحداد ولكن ليس
لمن استأجر حانوتاً للعطارة أن يعمل فيه صنعة الحداد

المادة 427- كل ما اختلف باختلاف المستعملين بعتبر فيه التقييد مثلاً لو استكرى أحد لركوبه دابة ليس ان يركبها غيره

المادة 428- كل ما لا يختلف باختلاف المستعملين فالتقييد فيه لغو مثلاً لو استأجر أحد داراً على ان يسكنها له أن يسكن
غيره فيها

المادة 429- للمالك أن يؤجر حصته الشائعة من الدار المشتركة لشريكه ان كانت قابلة للقسمة او لم تكن وليس له ان يؤجرها
لغيره ولكن بعد المهايأة له ان يؤجر نوبته للغير

المادة 430- الشيوع الطارىء لا يفسد عقد الاجارة مثلاً لو اجر احد داره ثم ظهر لنصفها مستحق تبقى الاجارة في نصفها
الآخر الشائع

المادة 431- يسوغ للشريكين ان يؤجرا مالهما المشترك لآخر معاً

المادة 432- يجوز ايجار شيء واحد لشخصين وكل منهما لو اعطى من الاجرة مقدار ما ترتب على حصته لم يطالب بأجرة حصة الآخر
مالم يكن كفيلاً له

مسائل متعلقة بعقد الإجارة
المادة 433 - تنغقد الاجارة بالايجاب والقبول كالبيع.

المادة 434 - الايجاب والقبول في الاجارة هما عبارة عن الكلمات التي تستعمل لعقد الاجارة كآجرت وكريت واستأجرت وقبلت

المادة 435- الاجارة كالبيع أيضاً تنعقد بصيغة الماضي ولا تنعقد بصيغة المستقبل مثلاً: لو قال أحد سأؤجر وقال الآخر
استأجرت او قال أحد آجر وقال الآخر آجرت فعلى كلتا الصورتين لا تنعقد الاجارة

المادة 436- كما أن الاجارة تنعقد بالمشافهة كذلك تنعقد بالمكاتبة وباشارة الاخرس المعروفة

المادة 437- وتنعقد الاجارة بالتعاطي أيضاً كالركوب في باخرة المسافرين وزوارق المواني ودواب الكراء من دون مقاولة
فان كانت الاجرة معلومة اعطيت والا فاجرة المثل

المادة 438- السكوت في الاجارة بعد قبولا ورضاء مثلاً لو استأجر رجل حانوتاً في الشهر بخمسين قرشاً وبعد أن سكن فيه
مدة أشهر أتى الآجر وقال ان رضيت بستين فاسكن والا فاخرج ورده المستأجر وقال لم ارض واستمر ساكناً يلزمه خمسون قرشاً
كما في السابق وان لم يقل شيئاً ولم يخرج من الحانوت واستمر ساكناً يلزمه اعطاء ستين قرشاً 0 كذلك لو قال صاحب الحانوت
مائة قرش وقال المستأجر ثمانون وابقى المالك المستأجر وبقي هو ساكناً أيضاً يلزمه ثمانون ولو أصر الطرفان على كلامهما
واستمر المستأجر ساكناً تلزمه أجرة المثل

المادة 439- لو تقاولا بعد العقد علة تبديل البدل او تزييده او تنزيله يعتبر العقد الثاني

المادة 440- الاجارة المضافة صحيحة وتلزم قبل حلول وقتها بناء عليه ليس لأحد العاقدين فسخ الاجارة بمجرد قوله ما آن
وقتها

المادة 441- الاجارة بعد ما انعقدت صحيحة لا يسوغ للآجر فسخها بمجرد ضم الخارج على الأجرة لكن لو آجر الوصي او المتولي
عقار اليتيم او الوقف بانقص من أجرة المثل تكون الاجارة فاسدة ويلزم أجر المثل

المادة 442- لو ملك المستأجر عين المأجور بارث او هبة يزول حكم الاجارة

المادة 443 - لو حدث عذر مانع لاجراء موجب العقد تنفسخ الاجارة مثلا لو استؤجر طباخ للعرس ومات أحد الزوجين تنفسخ الاجارة
0 وكذلك من كان في سنة ألم وقاول الطبيب على إخراجه بخمسين قرشاً ثم زال الألم بنفسه تنفسخ الاجارة وكذلك تنفسخ الاجارة
بوفاة الصبي او الظئر ولا تنفسخ بوفاة المسترضع

المادة 444- يشترط في انعقاد الاجارة أهلية العاقدين يعني كونهما عاقلين مميزين

المادة 445- يشترط موافقة الايجاب والقبول واتحاد مجلس العقد في الاجارة كما في البيوع

المادة 446- يلزم ان يكون الآجر متصرفاً بما يؤجره او وكيل المتصرف او وليه او وصيه

المادة 447- تنعقد اجارة الفضولي موقوفة على اجازة المتصرف وان كان المتصرف صغيراً او مجنوناً وكانت الأجرة أجرة المثل
تنعقد اجارة الفضولي موقوفة على اجارة وليه او وصية لكن يشترط في صحة الاجارة قيام وبقاء اربعة اشياء العاقدين والمال
المعقود عليه وبدل الاجارة أن كان من العروض واذا عدم احد هؤلاء فلا تصح الاجازة

المادة 448- يشترط في صحة الاجارة رضا العاقدين

المادة 449- يلزم تعيين المأجور بناء عليه لا يصح ايجار احد الحانوتين من دون تعيين او تمييز

المادة 450- يشترط ان تكون الاجرة معلومة

المادة 451- يشترط في الاجارة ان تكون المنفعة معلومة بوجه يكون مانعاً للمنازعة

المادة 452- المنفعة تكون معلومة ببيان مدة الاجارة في امثال الدار والحانون والظئر

المادة 453- يلزم عند استئجار الدابة تعيين المنفعة ان كانت للركوب او للحمل او لاركاب من شاء على التعميم مع بيان
المسافة او مدة الاجارة

المادة 454- يلزم في استئجار الاراضي بيان كونها لأي شيْ استؤجرت مع تعيين المدة فان كانت للزرع بيان ما يزرع فيها
او يخير المستأجر بأن يزرع ما شاء على التعميم

المادة 455- تكون المنفعة معلومة في استئجار اهل الصنعة ببيان العمل يعني بتعيين ما يعمل الأجير او تعيين كيفية عمله
فإذا أريد صبغ الثياب يلزم اراءتها للصباغ او بيان لونها او اعلام رقتها مثلاً

المادة 456- تكون المنفعة معلومة في نقل الأشياء بالاشارة وبتعيين المحل الذي ينقل اليه 0 مثلاً: لو قيل للحمال أنقل
هذا الحمل الى المحل الفلاني تكون المنفعة معلومة لكون الحمل مشاهد والمسافة معلومة

المادة 457- يشترط أن تكون المنفعة ممكنة الحصول بناء عليه لا يصح إيجار الدابة الضارة

المادة 458- تبطل الاجارة ان لم يوجد أحد شروطها مثلاً إيجار المجنون والصبي غير المميز كاستئجارهما باطل لكن لا تنفسخ
الاجارة بجنون الآجر او المستأجر بعد انعقادها

المادة 459- لا تلزم الاجرة في الاجارة الباطلة بالاستعمال لكن تلزم أجرة المثل ان كان مال الوقف او اليتيم والمجنون
في حكم اليتيم

المادة 460- تفسد الاجارة لو وحدت شروط انعقاد الاجارة ولم يوجد أحد شروط الصحة

المادة 461- الاجارة الفاسدة نافذة لكن الآجر يملك فيها أجر المثل ولا يملك الاجر المسمى

المادة 462- فساد الاجارة ينشأ بعضه عن كون البدل مجهولاً وبعضه عن فقدان باقي شرائط الصحة ففي الصورة الأولى يلزم
أجر المثل بالغاً ما بلغ وفي الصورة الثانية يلزم اجر المثل بشرط ان لا يتجاوز الاجر المسمى

مسائل متعلقة بالأجرة
المادة 463 - ما صلح أن يكون بدلاً في البيع يصلح ان يكون بدلاً في الاجارة ويجوز ان يكون بدلاً في الاجارة الشيء
الذي لم يصلح أن يكون ثمناً في البيع أيضاً مثال ذلك: يجوز ان يستأجر بستان في مقابلة ركوب دابة او سكن دار.

المادة 464- بدل الاجارة يكون معلوماً بتعيين مقداره ان كان نقداً كثمن المبيع

المادة 465- يلزم بيان مقدار بدل الاجارة ووصفه ان كان من العروض او المكيلات او الموزونات او العدديات المتقاربة ويلزم
تسليم ما يحتاج الى الحمل والمؤونة في المحل الذي شرط تسليمه فيه وان كان عملاً ففي محل عمل الاجير وان كان حمولة
ففي مكان لزوم الاجرة 0 وأما في الأشياء التي ليست محتاجة الى الحمل والمؤونة ففي المحل الذي يختار للتسليم

المادة 466- لا تلزم الاجرة بالعقد المطلق يعني لا يلزم تسليم بدل الاجارة بمجرد انعقادها حالاً
مبادئ 

المادة 467- تلزم الاجرة بالتعجيل يعني لو سلم المستأجر الأجرة نقداً ملكها الآجر وليس للمستأجر استردادها

المادة 468- تلزم الأجرة بشرط التعجيل يعني لو شرط كون الاجرة معجلة يلزم المستأجر تسليمها ان كان عقدا الاجارة واراداً
على منافع الأعيان او على العمل ففي الصورة الأولى للآجر أن يمتنع عن تسليم المأجور وفي الصورة الثانية للأجير أن
يمتنع عن العمل الى ان يستوفيا الأجرة وعلى كلتا الصورتين لهما المطالبة بالأجرة نقداً فإن امتنع المستأجر عن الإيفاد
فلهما فسخ الاجارة

المادة 469- تلزم الاجرة باستيفاء المنفعة مثلاً لو استأجر احد دابة على أن يركبها الى محل ثم ركبها ووصل الى ذلك المحل
يستحق آجرها الأجرة
مبادئ 

المادة 470- تلزم الأجرة أيضاً في الاجارة الصحيحة بالاقتدار على استيفاء المنفعة مثلاً لة استأجر أحد داراً استئجار
صحيحاً فبعد قبضها يلزم اعطاء الأجرة وان لم يسكنها

المادة 471- لا يكون الاقتدار على استيفاء المنفعة كافياً في الاجازة الفاسدة ولا تلزم الأجرة ما لم يحصل الانتفاع
حقيقة

المادة 472- من استعمل مال غيره بدون عقد ولا اذن فان كان معداً للاستغلال لزمته أجرة المثل وإلا فلا لكن لو استعمله
بعد مطالبة صاحب المال بالأجرة لزمه اعطاء الأجرة وان يكن معداً للاستغلال لانه باستعمال في هذا الحال يكون راضياً
بإعطاء الأجرة

المادة 473- يعتبر ويراعي كل ما اشترطه العاقدان في تعجيل الأجرة وتأجيلها

المادة 474- اذا شرط تأجيل البدل يلزم على الآخر أولاً تسليم المأجور وعلى الأجير إيفاء العمل والأجرة لا تلزم إلا
بعد انقضاء المدة التي شرطت

المادة 475- يلزم الآجر أولاً تسليم المأجور وعلى الأجير إيفاء العمل في الاجارة المطلقة التي عقدت من دون شرط التعجيل
والتأجيل على كل حال يعني ان كان عقد الاجارة على منافع الاعيان أو على العمل

المادة 476- ان كانت الأجرة موقتة بوقت معين كالشهرية أو السنوية مثلاً يلزم إيفاءها عند انقضاء ذلك الوقت
مبادئ 

المادة 477- تسليم المأجور شرط في لزوم الاجرة يعني تلزم اعتباراً من وقت التسليم فعلى هذا ليس للآجر مطالبة أجرة مدة
مضت قبل التسليم وإن انقضت مدة الاجارة قبل التسليم لا يستحق الآجر شيئاً من الأجرة

المادة 478- لو فات الانتفاع بالمأجور بالكلية سقطت الأجرة مثلاً لو احتاج الحمام الى التعمير وتعطل في أثناء تعميره
تسقط حصة تلك المدة من الاجرة وكذلك لو انقطع ماء الرحى وتعطلت تسقط الأجرة اعتباراً من وقت انقطاع الماء ولكن لو
انتفع المستأجر بغير صورة الطحن من بيت الرحى يلزمه اعطاء ما اصاب حصة ذلك الانتفاع من بدل الاجارة

المادة 479- من استأجر حانوتاً وقبضه ثم عرض للبيع والشراء كساد فليس له أن يمتنع عن اعطاء أجرة تلك المدة بقوله ان
الصنعة ما راجت والحانوت بقي موصداً

المادة 480- لو استأجر زورقاً على مدة وانقضت في اثناء الطريق تمتد الاجازة الى الوصول الى الساحل ويعطي المستأجر أجر
مثل المدة الفاضلة

المادة 481- لو اعطى احد داره الى آخر على أن يرمها ويسكنها بلا أجرة ثم رممها وسكنها ذلك الآخر كانت من قبيل العارية
ومصاريف التعمير عائدة على الذي انفق وليس لصاحب الدار أن يأخذ أجره عن مدة سكناه

المادة 482- يصح للأجير الذي لعمله أثر كالخياط والصباغ والقصار أن يحبس المستأجر فيه لاستيفاء الأجرة ان لم يشترط
نسيئتها وبهذا الوجه لو حبس ذلك المال وتلف في يده لا يضمن ولكن بعد تلفه ليس له أن يستوفي الأجرة

المادة 483- " ليس للأجير الذي ليس لعمله أثر كالحمال والملاح أن يحبس المستأجر فيه وبهذا الحال حبس الأجير المال وتلف
في يده يضمن وصاحب المال في هذا مخير ان شاء ضمنه إياه محمولاً وأعطى أجرته وإن شاء ضمنه غير محمول ولم يعط أجرته"

مسائـل متعلقـة بمـدة الإجارة
المادة 484- للمالك أن يؤجر ماله وملكه لغيره مدة معلومة قصيرة كانت كاليوم أوطويله كاليوم أو طويلة كالسنة.

المادة 485- ابتداء مدة الاجارة يعتبر من الوقت الذي سمى أي عين وذكر عند العقد

المادة 486- ان لم يذكر ابتداء المدة حين العقد تعتبر من وقت العقد

المادة 487- كما يجوز إيجار عقار على أن يكون لسنة في كل شهر أجرته كذا دراهم كذلك يصح إيجاره لسنة بكذا دراهم من دون
بيان شهريته أيضاً

المادة 488- أذا عقدت الاجارة في أول شهر على واحد أو أزيد من شهر انعقدت مشاهرة وبهذه الصورة يلزم دفع شهر كامل وأن
كان الشهر ناقصاً عن ثلاثين يوماً

المادة 489- لو اشترط أن تكون الاجارة لشهر واحد فقط وكان قد مضى من الشهر جزء يعتبر الشهر ثلاثين يوماً

المادة 490- اذا اشترط ان تكون الاجارة لكذا شهور وكان قد مضى من الشهر بعضه يتمم الشهر الأول الناقص من الشهر الأخير
على ان يكون ثلاثين يوماً وتوفى اجرته بحساب اليومية أما الشهور الباقية فتعتبر وتحسب بالغرة

المادة 491- اذا عقدت الاجارة مشاهرة بدون بيان عدد الأشهر وكان قد مضى بعض الشهر فكما انه يعتبر الشهر الأول ثلاثين
يوماً كذلك بقية الشهور التي بعده تعتبر على هذا الوجه كل منها ثلاثين يوماً

المادة 492- لو عقدت الاجارة في اول الشهر لسنة تعتبر اثني عشر شهراً

المادة 493- لو عقدت الاجارة لسنة وكان قد مضى من الشهر البعض يعتبر منها شهراً أياماً وباقي الشهور الاحدى عشر بالهلال

المادة 494- لو استؤجر عقار شهرية كذا دراهم من دون بيان عدد الأشهر يصح العقد لكن عند ختام الشهر الأول لكل من الآجر
والمستأجر فسخ الاجارة في اليوم الأول وليلته من الشهر الثاني الذي يليه وأما بعد مضي اليوم الأول وليلته فليس لهما
ذلك ، وان قال أحد العاقدين في أثناء الشهر فسخت الاجارة تنفسخ في نهاية الشهر وإن قال في أثناء الشهر فسخت الاجارة
اعتباراً من ابتداء الشهر الآتي تنفسخ عند حلوله وان كانت قد قبضت أجرة شهرين أو أكثر فليس لأحدهما فسخ إجازة الشهر
المقبوض أجرته

المادة 495- لو استأجر أحد أجيراً على أن يعمل يوماً يعمل من طلوع الشمس الى العصر أو الى الغروب على وفق عرف البلدة
في خصوص العمل

المادة496- لو استؤجر نجار على أن يعمل عشرة أيام تعتبر الأيام التي تلي العقد وان كان قد استؤجر على ان يعمل عشرة
ايام في الصيف فلا تصح الاجارة مالم يعين انه يعمل اعتباراً من أي شهر وأي يوم

الخيــــارات
المادة 497- يجري خيار الشرطة في الاجارة كما جرى في البيع ويجوز الايجار والاستئجار على أن يكون أحد الطرفين أو كلاهما
مخيراً كذا أياماً.

المادة 498- المخير ان شاء فسخ الاجارة وان شاء اجازها مدة خياره

المادة 499- كما أن الفسخ والاجازة على ما تبين في المواد 302 و303 و 204 يكونان قولاً كذلك يكونان فعلاً. بناء عليه
لو كان الآجر مخيراً وتصرف في المأجور بوجه من لوازم التملك فهو فسخ فعلي وتصرف المستأجر المخير في المأجور كتصرف
المستأجرين اجازة فعليه

المادة 500- لو انقضت مدة الخيار قبل فسخ المخير وانفاذه الاجارة يسقط الخيار وتلزم الاجارة

المادة 501- مدة الخيار تعتبر من وقت العقد

المادة 502- ابتداء مدة الاجارة يعتبر من وقت سقوط الخيار

المادة 503- لو استؤجرت ارض على ان تكون كذا ذراعاً أو دونماً وخرجت زائدة أو ناقصة تصبح الاجارة ويلزم الأجر المسمى
لكن المستأجر مخير حال نقصانها له ان يفسخ الإجارة ان شاء

المادة 504- لو استؤجرت ارض على ان يكون كل دونم منها بكذا دراهم يلزم اعطاء الأجرة بحساب الدونم

المادة 505- يجوز عقد الاجارة على عمل عينت اجرته وشرط إيفاؤه في الوقت الفلاني ويكون الشرط معتبراً مثلاً لو أعطى
احد الى الخياط ثياباً على أن يفصلها وينجز خياطتها هذا اليوم أو لو استكر احد دليلاً بشرط ان يوصله في عشرة ايام
الى مكة تجوز الاجارة والآجران اوفى الشرط استحق الاجر المسمى والا استحق أجر المثل بشرط ان لا يتجاوز الاجر المسمى

المادة 506- يصح ترديد الاجرة على صورتين أو ثلاث في العمل والعامل والحمل والمسافة والزمان والمكان ويلزم اعطاء الاجرة
على موجب الصورة التي تظهر فعلاً. مثلاً لو قيل للخياط ان خطت دقيقاً فلك كذا وإن خطت خشناً فلك كذا فأي الصورتين
عمل له اجرتها، أو لو استؤجر حانوت بشرط انه ان اجرى فيه عمل العطارة فاجرته كذا وان اجرى فيه عمل الحدادة فكذا فأي
العملين اجرى فيه يعطي اجرته التي شرطت. وكذا لو استكريت دابة بشرط ان حملت حنطة فأجرتها كذا وان حملت حديداً فكذا
فأيهما يعطي أجرته التي عينت أو لو قيل للمكاري استكريت منك هذه الدابة الى (شورلي) بمئة والى ادرنة بمائتين والي
فلبه بثلاثمائة فالى أيهما ذهب المستأجر تلزمه ذلك أجرة ذلك وكذا لو قال الآجر آجرت هذه الدار بمئة وهذه بمائتين وهذه
بثلاثمائة فبعد قبول المستأجر تلزمه أجرة الحجرة التي سكنها وكذلك لو ساوم أحد الخياط على ان يخيط له جبة بشرط ان
خاطها اليوم فله خمسون قرشاً وان خاطها غداً فله ثلاثون تعتبر الشروط

المادة 507- للمستأجر خيار الرؤية

المادة 508- رؤية المأجور كرؤية المنافع

المادة 509- لو استأجر أحد عقاراً من دون ان يراه بكون مخيراً عند رؤيته

المادة 510- من استأجر داراً كان قد رآها من قبل ليس له خيار الرؤية الا اذا تغيرت هيئتها الأولى بانهدام محل يكون
مضراً بالسكنى فحينئذ يكون مخيراً

المادة 511- كل عمل يختلف ذاتاً باختلاف المحل فللاجير فيه خيار الرؤية مثلاً لو ساوم أحد الخياط له جبة فالخياط بالخيار
عند رؤية الجوخ أو الشال الذي سيخيطة

المادة 512- كل عمل لا يختلف باختلاف المحل فليس فيه خيار الرؤية مثلاً لو استؤجر أجير على ان يخرج حب خمس أواق قطن
بعشرة دراهم ولم ير الأجير القطن فليس للأجير فيه خيار الرؤية

المادة 513- في الاجارة أيضاً خيار العيب كما في البيع

المادة 514- العيب الموجب للخيار في الاجارة هو ما يكون سبباً لفوات المنافع المقصودة بالكلية او اخلالها كفوات المنفعة
المقصود من الدار بالكلية بانهدامها ومن الرحى بانقطاع مائها أو كاخلالها بهبوط سطح الدار أو بإنهدام محل مضر بالسكنى
أو بإنجراح ظهر الدابة فهؤلاء من العيوب الموجبة للخيار في الاجارة وأما النواقص التي لا تخل بالمنافع كإنهدام بعض
محال الحجرات بحيث لم يدخل الدار برد ولا مطر وكانقطاع عرف الدابة وذيلها فليست موجبة للخيار في الاجارة

المادة 515- لو حدت في المأجور عيب قبل استيفاء المنفعة فإنه كالموجود في وقت العقد

المادة 516- لو حدث في المأجور عيب فالمستأجر بالخيار ان شاء استوفى المنفعة مع العيب واعطى تمام الأجرة وان شاء فسخ
الاجارة
مبادئ 

المادة 517- ان أزال الآجر العيب الحادث قبل فسخ المستأجر الاجارة لا يبقى للمستأجر حق الفسخ وان أراد المستأجر التصرف
في بقية المدة فليس للآجر منعه أيضاً

المادة 518- ان أراد المستأجر فسخ الاجارة قبل رفع العيب الحادث الذي أخل بالمنافع فله فسخها في حضور الآجر والا فليس
له فسخها في غيابه وان فسخها في غيابه دون أن يخبره لم يعتبر فسخه وكراء المأجور يستمر كما كان واما لو فاتت المنافع
المقصودة بالكلية فله فسخها بغياب الآجر أيضاً ولا تلزمه الاجرة ان فسخ أو لم يفسخ كما بين في المادة 478 مثلاً لو
انهدم محل يخل بالمنافع من الدار المأجورة فللمستأجر فسخ الاجارة لكن يلزم عليه أن يفسخها في حضور الآجر وإلا فلو
خرج من الدار دون أن يخبره يلزمه إعطاء الأجرة كأنه ما خرج واما لو انهدمت الدار بالكلية فمن دون احتياج إلى حضور
الآجر للمستأجر فسخها وعلى هذه الحال لا تلزم الاجرة

المادة 519- لو انهدم حائط الدار أو احدى حجرها ولم يفسخ المستأجر الاجارة وسكن في باقيها لم يسقط شيء من الاجرة

المادة 520- لو استأجر أحد دارين معاً بكذا دراهم وانهدمت أحدهما فله أن يترك الاثنين معاً

المادة 521- المستأجر بالخيار في دار استأجرها على أن تكون كذا حجرة وظهرت ناقصة إن شاء فسخ الإجارة وان شاء قبلها
بالآجر المسمى ولكن ليس له إبقاء الإجارة وتنقيص مقدار من الأجرة

أنــواع المــأجـور
المادة 522- يجوز استئجار دار أو حانوت بدون بيان أنها لسكنى أحد.

المادة 523- من آجر داره أو حانوته وكانت فيه أمتعته وأشياؤه تصح الإجارة ويجبر على تخليه من أمتعته وأشيائه وتسليمه.

المادة 524- من استأجر أرضاً ولم يعين ما يزرعه فيها ولم يعمم على أن يزرع ما شاء أجارته فاسدة ولكن لو عين قبل الفسخ
ورضي الآجر تنقلب الى الصحة

المادة 525- من استأجر أرضاً على أن يزرعها ما شاء فله أن يزرعها مكرراً في ظرف السنة صيفياً وشتوياً

المادة 526- لو انقضت مدة الإجارة قبل إدراك الزرع فللمستأجر أن يبقى الزرع في الأرض إلى إدراكه ويعطي أجرة المثل

المادة 527- يصح استئجار الدار والحانوت بدون بيان كونه لاي شيء واما كيفية استعمال فتصرف إلى العرف والعادة

المادة 528- كما انه يصح لمن استأجر دارا بدون بيان كونها لاي شيء أن يسكنها بنفسه كذلك يصح له أن يسكنها غيره أيضاً
وله أن يضع فيها أشياءه وله أن يعمل فيها كل عمل لا يورث الوهن والضرر للبناء لكن ليس له أن يفعل ما يورث الضرر والوهن
إلا بإذن صاحبها واما بخصوص ربط الدواب فعرف البلدة وعادتها معتبر ومرعي وحكم الحانوت على هذا الوجه

المادة 529- إعمال الأشياء التي تخل بالمنفعة المقصودة عائدة على الآجر مثلاً تطهير الرحى على صاحبها كذلك تعمير الدار
وطرق الماء واصلاح منافذه وانشاء الاشياء التي تخل بالسكنى وسائر الامور التي تتعلق بالبناء كلها لازمة على حساب الدار
وان امتنع صاحبها عن إعمال هؤلاء فللمستأجر أن يخرج منها الا أن تكون حين استئجار اياها كانت على هذه الحال وكان قد
رآها فانه حينئذ يكون قد رضى بالعيب فليس له اتخاذ هذا وسيلة للخروج من الدار بعد وان عمل المستأجر هذه الأشياء منه
كانت من قبيل التبرع فليس له طلب ذلك المصروف من الآجر

المادة 530- التعميرات التي أنشأها المستأجر باذن الآجر ان كانت عائدة لاصلاح المأجور وصيانته عن تطرق الخلل كتنظيم
الكرميد أي القرميد (وهو نوع من الآجر يوضع على السطوح لحفظه من المطر) فالمستأجر يأخذ مصروفات هذه التعميرات من الآجر
وان لم يجر بينهما شرط على أخذه وان كانت عائدة لمنافع المستأجر فقط كتعمير المطابخ فليس للمستأجر أخذ مصروفاتها ما
لم يذكر شرط آخذه بينهما

المادة 531- لو أحدث المستأجر بناء في العقار المأجور أو غرس شجرة فالآجر مخير عند انقضاء مدة الاجارة إن شاء قلع البناء
أو الشجرة وإن شاء ابقى ذلك وأعطى قيمته كثيرة كانت أم قليلة

المادة 532- ازالة الغبار والتراب والكناسة والرماد وغير ذلك أثناء مدة الاجارة على المستأجر

المادة 533- ان كان المستأجر يخرب المأجور باحدى الصور ولم يقدر الآجر على منعه راجع الحاكم وفسخ الاجارة

المادة 534- يجوز اجارة الالبسة والاسلحة والخيام وأمثالها من المنقولات إلى مدة معلومة في مقابل بدل معلوم

المادة 535- لو استأجر أحد ثياباً على أن يذهب بها إلى محل ثم لم يذهب ولبسها في بيته أو لم يلبسها اعطاء أجرتها

المادة 536- من استأجر ثياباً على أن يلبسها بنفسه فليس له أن يلبسها غيره

المادة 537- الحلي كاللباس

المادة 538- كما يصح استكراء دابة معينة كذلك يصح الاشتراط على المكاري الايصال إلى محل معين

المادة 539- لو استأجر دابة معينة الى محل معين وتعبت في الطريق فالمستأجر يكون مخيراً ان شاء انتظرها حتى وان شاء
نقض الاجارة وبهذه الحال يلزم المستأجر أن يعطي حصة ما أصاب تلك المسافة من الأجر المسمى للآخر

المادة 540- لو اشترط ايصال حمل معين الى محل معين وتعبت الدابة في الطريق فالمكاري مجبور على تحميله على دابة أخرى
وإيصاله الى ذلك المحل

المادة 541- لا يجوز استئجار دابة من دون تعيين ولكن ان عينت بعد العقد وقبل المستأجر يجوز أيضاً لو استؤجرت دابة من
نوع على ما هو المعتاد بلا تعيين يجوز ويصرف على المتعارف المطلق مثلاً لو استؤجرت دابة من المكارى الى محل معلوم
على ما هو المعتاد يلزم المكاري ايصال المستأجر بدابة الى ذلك المحل على الوجه المعتاد

المادة 542- لا يكفي في الاجارة تعيين اسم الخطة والمسافة فقط الا أن يكون اسم الخطة علماً متعارفاً لبلدة مثلاً لو
استؤجرت دابة الى بوسنة العراق لا يصح اذ يلزم تعيين البلدة أو القصبة أو القرية التي يذهب اليها ولكن لفظ الشام مع
كونه اسم قطعة قد تعورف اطلاقه على بلدة دمشق فلهذا لو استؤجرت دابة الى الشام صح

المادة 543- لو استؤجرت دابة الى مكان وكان يطلق اسمه على بلدتين فايتهما قصدت يلزم أجر المثل مثلاً لو استكريت دابة
من اسلامبول الى جكمجه ولم يصرح هل الى كبراهما أو الى صغراهما فأيتهما قصدت يلزم أجر المثل بنسبة مسافتهما

المادة 544- لو استكريت دابة الى بلدة للركوب او الحمل يلزم استحساناً اركاب المسافر او تحميل الحمل من داره وإيصاله
الى النزل أو الدار التي يريد النزول فيها في البلد المقصود (الهندية والبزازية)

المادة 545- من استكرى دابة الى محل معين فليس له تجاوز ذلك المحل بدون اذن المكاري فاذا تجاوز فالدابة في ضمان المستأجر
الى أن يسلمها سالمة وان تلفت في ذهابه وايابه يلزم الضمان

المادة 546- لو استكريت دابة الى محل معين فليس للمستأجر أن يذهب بتلك الدابة الى محل فإن ذهب وتلفت الدابة ضمن مثلاً
لو ذهب الى (اسلمية) بالدابة التب استكراها على أن يذهب بها الى تكفور طاغ وعطبت يلزم الضمان

المادة 547- لو استؤجر حيوان الى محل معين وكانت طرقه متعددة فالمستأجر أن يذهب في أي طريق شاء من الطرق التي يسلكها
الناس ولو ذهب المستأجر من طريق غير الذي عينه صاحب الدابة وتلفت فان كان ذلك الطريق أصعب من الطريق الذي عينه يلزم
الضمان وان كان مساوياً أو أسهل فلا

المادة 548- ليس للمستأجر استعمال دابة ازيد من المدة التي عينها وان استعملها وتلفت في يده يضمن

المادة 549- كما يصح استكراء دابة على أن يركبها فلان كذلك يصح استكراء دابة على أن يركبها المستأجر من شاء على التعميم
أيضاً

المادة 550- الدابة التي استكريت للركوب لا تحمل وان حملت وتلفت يلزم الضمان وبهذه الحال لا تلزم الاجرة (انظر المادة
86)

المادة 551- الدابة التي استكريت على أن يركبها فلان لا يصح اركابها غيره وان صار اركابها ولفت يلزم الضمان

المادة 552- من استكرى دابة على أن يركبها من شاء فان شاء ركبها بنفسه وان شاء اركبها غيره ولكن ان ركبها هو أو غيره
فقد تعين المراد وتخصص فلا يصح اركاب آخر

المادة 553- لو استكرى أحد دابة للركوب من دون تعيين من يركبها ولا التعميم على أن يركبها من شاء تفسد الاجارة. ولكن
لو عين وبين قبل الفسخ تنقلب الى الصحة وعلى هذه الصورة أيضاً لا يركب غير من تعين على تلك الدابة

المادة 554- لو استكريت دابة للحمل يعتبر في الاكاف والحبل والعدل عرف البلدة

المادة 555- لو استكريت دابة من دون بيان مقدار الحمل ولا التعيين باشارة يحمل مقداره على العرف والعادة

المادة 556- ليس للمستأجر ضرب دابة الكراء من دون اذن صاحبها ولو ضربها وتلفت بسببه ضمن

المادة 557- لو اذن صاحب دابة الكراء يضربها على غير الموضع المعتاد مثلاً لو كان المعتاد ضربها على عرفها وضربها
على رأسها وتلفت يلزم الضمان

المادة 558- يصح الركوب على دابة استكريت للحمل

المادة 559- لو استكريت دابة عين نوع حملها ومقداره يصح تحميلها حملاً آخر مماثلاً له او اهون منه في المضرة أيضاً
ولكن لا يصح تحميل شيء أزيد في المضرة مثلاً من استكرى دابة على ان يحملها خمسة أكيال حنطة كما يصح له ان يحملها من
ماله أو من مال غيره أي نوع كان خمسة أكيال حنطة كذلك يجوز له أن يحملها خمسة أكيال شعير ولكن لا يجوز تحميل خمسة
أكيال حنطة دابة استكريت على أن تحمل خمسة أكيال شعير كما لا يصح أن تحمل مائة أقة حديد دابة استكريت على أن تحمل
مائة أوقية قطن

المادة 560- وضع الحمل عن الدابة على المكاري

المادة 561- نفقة المأجور على الآجر مثلاً علف الدابة التي استكريت وسقيها على صاحبها ولكن لو أعطي المستأجر علف الدابة
بدون اذن صاحبها تبرعاً فليس له أخذ ثمنه من صاحبها بعد

المادة 562- تجوز إجارة الآدمي للخدمة أو لاجراء صنعة ببيان مدة أو بتعيين العمل بصورة أخرى كما بين في الفصل الثالث
من الباب الثاني

المادة 563- لو خدم أحد آخر بناء على طلبه من دون مقاولة على إجراه فله أجر المثل ان كان ممن يخدم بالأجرة وإلا فلا

المادة 564- لو قال أحد لآخر اعمل هذا العمل أكرمك ولم يبين مقدار ما يكرمه به فعمل العمل المأمور به استحق اجر المثل

المادة 565- لو استخدمت العملة من دون تسمية أجرة تعطى أجرتهم ان كانت معلومة وإلا فأجر المثل ومعاملة الأصناف الذين
يماثلون هؤلاء على هذا الوجه

المادة 566- لو عقدت الاجارة على أن يعطي لأجير شيء من القيمات لا على التعيين يلزم أجر المثل مثلاً لو قال أحد لأحد
ان خدمتي كذا أياماً اعطيتك زوجاً واحداً من البقر لا يلزم البقر ويلزم أجر المثل ولكن يجوز استئجار الظئر على أن
يعمل لها البسة كما جرت العادة وان لم توصف الألبسة ولم تعرف تلزم من الدرجة الوسطى

المادة 567- العطية التي اعطيت للخدمة من الخارج لا تحسب من الأجرة

المادة 568- لو استؤجر أستاذ لتعليم علم أو صنعة فإن ذكرت مدة انعقدت الاجارة حتى الأستاذ يستحق الأجر لكونه حاضراً
ومهيئاً للتعليم قرأ التلميذ أو لم يقرأ وان لم تذكر مدة انعقدت اجازة فاسدة وعلى هذه الصورة ان قرأ التلميذ فالأستاذ
يستحق الأجرة وإلا فلا

المادة 569- من أعطى أستاذاً ولده ليعلمه صنعة من دون أن يشترط أحدهما للآخر أجرة فبعد تعلم الصبي لو طلب أحدهما من
الآخر أجرة يعمل بعرف البلدة وعادتها

المادة 570- لو استأجر أهل قرية معلماُ أو إماماً أو مؤذناً وأوفي خدمته يأخذ اجرته من أهل تلك القرية

المادة 571- الأجير الذي استؤجر على ان يعمل بنفسه ليس له ان يستعمل غيره مثلاً لو اعطى أحد جبة لخياط على أن يخيطها
بنفسه بكذا دراهم فليس للخياط ان يخيطها بغيره وإن خاطها بغيره وتلفت فهو ضامن

المادة 572- لو أطلق العقد حين الاستئجار فللأجير أن يستعمل غيره

المادة 573- قول المستأجر للأجير اعمل هذا الشغل اطلاق مثلاً لو قال أحد للخياط خط هذه الجبة بكذا دراهم من دون تقييد
بقوله خطها بنفسك أو بالذات وخاطها الخياط بخليفته أو خياط آخر يستحق الأجر المسمى وان تلفت الجبة بلا تعد لا يضمن

المادة 574- كل ما كان من توابع العمل ولم يشترط على الأجير يعتبر فيه عرف البلدة وعادتها كما أن العادة في كون الخيط
على الخياط

المادة 575- يلزم الحمال ادخال الحمل الى الدار ولكن لا يلزم عليه وضعه في محله مثلاً ليس على الحمال إخراج الحمل إلى
فوق الدار ولا وضع الذخيرة في الانبار

المادة 576- لا يلزم المستأجر إطعام الأجير إلا أن يكون عرف البلدة كذلك

المادة 577- ان دور دلال مالاً ولم يبعه وبعد ذلك باعه صاحب المال فليس للدلال أخذ الأجرة وإن باعه دلال آخر فليس للأول
شيء وتمام الأجرة للثاني

المادة 578- لو اعطي أحد ماله للدلال وقال بعه بكذا دراهم فان باعة الدلال بأزيد من ذلك فالفضل أيضاً لصاحب المال وليس
للدلال سوى الأجرة

المادة 579- لو ظهر مستحق بعد أخذ الدلال أجرته وضبط المبيع أو رد بعيب لا تسترد أجرة الدلال

المادة 580- من استأجر حصادين ليحصدوا زرعه الذي في أرضه وبعد حصادهم مقدار منه لو تلف الباقي بنزول آفة أو بقضاء آخر
فلهم أن يأخذوا من الأجر المسمى مقدار حصة ما حصدوه وليس لهم أخذ أجر الباقي

المادة 581- كما أن للظئر فسخ الاجارة لو تمرضت كذلك لأب الطفل فسخها إذا مرضت أو حملت أو لم يأخذ الصبي ثديها أو قاء
لبنها

المادة 582- تسليم المأجور هو عبارة عن إجازة الآخر ورخصته للمستأجر بأن ينتفع به بلا مانع

وظيفــة الآجــر والمستأجــر
المادة 583- اذا انعقدت الاجارة الصحيحة على الممدة أو المسافة يلزم تسليم المأجور للمستأجر على أن يبقى في يده متصلاً
ومستمراً إلى انقضاء المدة أو ختام المسافة مثلاً لو استأجر أحد مركبة لكذا مدة أو على ان يذهب الى المحل الفلاني
فله ان يستعمل المركبة المذكورة في ظرف تلك المدة أو إلى أن يصل ذلك المحل وليس لصاحبها أن يستعملها في تلك الأثناء
في أموره.

المادة 584- لو آجر أحد ملكه وكان فيه ماله لا تلزم الاجرة ما لم يسلمه فارغاً إلا أن يكون قد باع المال من المستأجر
أيضاً

المادة 585- لو سلم الآجر الدار ولم يسلم حجرة وضع فيها أشياءه يسقط من بدل الاجارة مقدار حصة تلك الحجرة والمستأجر
مخير في باقي الدار وان أخلى الآجر الدار وسلمها قبل الفسخ تلزم الاجارة يعني لا يبقى للمستأجر حق الفسخ

المادة 586- للمستأجر إيجار المأجور لآخر قبل القبض ان كان عقاراً وإن كان منقولاً فلا

المادة 587- للمستأجر إيجار ما لم يتفاوت استعماله وانتفاعه باختلاف الناس لآجر

المادة 588- المستأجر باجارة فاسدة إذا آجر ذلك المأجور لآخر بعد القبض بإجارة صحيحة جاز

المادة 589- لو آجر أحد ماله على مدة معلومة من آخر إجارة لازمة ثم أجره أيضاً تلك المدة مرة ثانية من غيره لا تنفذ
الاجارة الثانية ولا تعتبر

المادة 590- لو باع الآجر المأجور بدون إذن المستأجر يكون البيع نافذاً بين البائع والمشتري وان لم يكن نافذاً في حق
المستأجر حتى انه بعد انقضاء مدة الاجارة يلزم البيع في حق المشتري وليس له الامنتاع عن الاشتراك إلا أن يطلب المشتري
تسليم المبيع من البائع قبل انقضاء مدة الاجارة ويفسخ القاضي البيع لعدم امكان تسليمه وان اجاز المستأجر البيع يكون
نافذاً في حق كل منهم ولكن لا يؤخذ المأجور من يده ما لم يصل اليه مقدار ما لم يستوفه من بدل الاجارة الذي كان أعطاه
نقداً ولو سلم المستأجر المأجور قبل استيفائه ذلك سقط حق حبسه

المادة 591- يلزم المستأجر رفع يده عن المأجور عند انقضاء الاجارة

المادة 592- ليس للمستأجر استعمال المأجور بعد انقضاء الاجارة

المادة 593- لو انقضت الاجارة وأراد الآجر قبض ماله يلزم المستأجر تسليمه إياه

المادة 594- لا يلزم للمستأجر رد المأجور وإعادته ويلزم الآجر أن يأخذه عند انقضاء الاجارة مثلاً لو انقضت إجارة دار
يلزم صاحبها الذهاب اليها وتسليمها كذلك لو استؤجرت دابة الى المحل الفلاني يلزم صاحبها ان يوجد هناك ويتسلمها وان
لم يوجد هناك ولم يستلمها وتلفت في يد المستأجر بدون تعدية وتقصيره لا يضمن. أما إذا استأجرها للذهاب الى محل معين
والرجوع منه يلزم ان يردها الى ذلك المحل وان لم يردها اليه واحضرها الى داره وتلفت ضمن

المادة 595- وان احتاج رد المأجور وإعادته الى الحمل والمؤونة فاجرة نقله على الآجر

الضمـانــات
المادة 596- لو استعمل أحد مالاً بدون اذن صاحبة فهو من قبيل الغصب لا يلزمه أداء منافعه ولكن ان كان ذلك المال مال
وقف أو مال صغير فحينئذ يلزم ضمان المنفعة أي أجر المثل في كل حال وان كان معداً للاستغلال يلزمه ضمان المنفعة أي
أجر المثل إذا لم يكن بتأويل ملك أو عقد مثلاً لو سكن أحد في دار آخر مدة بدون عقد إجارة لا تلزمه الأجرة لكن إن كانت
تلك الدار وقفاً أو مال صغير فعلى كل حال تلزمه يعني ان كان ثم تأويل ملك وعقد أو لم يكن يلزم أجر المثل المدة التي
سكنها وكذلك ان كانت دار كراء ولم يكن ثم تأويل ملك وعقد يلزم أجر المثل وكذا لو استعمل أحد دابة الكراء بدون إذن
صاحبها يلزم أجر المثل.

المادة 597- لا يلزم ضمان المنفعة في مال استعمل بتأويل ملك ولو كان معداً للاستغلال مثلاً لو تصرف مدة أحد الشركاء
في المال المشترك بدون إذن شريكه مستقلاً فليس للشريك الآخر أخذ أجرة حصته لأنه استعمله على انه ملكه
مبادئ 

المادة 598- لا يلزم ضمان المنفعة في مال استعمل بتأويل عقد ولو كان معداً للاستغلال مثلاً لو باع أحد لآخر الحانوت
الذي يملكه بالاشتراك بدون إذن شريكه وتصرف فيه المشتري مدة ثم لم يجز الشريك البيع وضبط حصته ليس له ان يطالب بأجرة
حصته ولو كان معداً للإستغلال لأن المشتري استعمله بتأويل العقد يعني حيث انه تصرف فيه بعقد البيع لا يلزمه ضمان المنفعة
كذلك لو باع احد لآخر رحى على انها ملكه وسلمها ثم بعد تصرف المشتري لو ظهر لها مستحق وأخذها من المشتري بعد الاثبات
والحكم ليس له ان يأخذ أجرة لتصرفه في المدة المذكورة لأن هذا أيضاً تأويل عقد

المادة 599- لو استخدم أحد صغيراً بدون وليه فإذا بلغ يأخذ وليه فإذا بلغ يأخذ أجر مثل خدمته ولو توفي الصغير فلورثته
أن يأخذوا أجر مثل تلك المدة من ذلك الرجل

المادة 600- المأجور أمانة في يد المستأجر ان كان عقد الاجارة صحيحا أو لم يكن

المادة 601- لا يلزم الضمان إذا تلف المأجور في يد المستأجر ما لم يكن بتقصيره أو تعديه أو مخالفته لمأذونيته

المادة 602- يلزم الضمان على المستأجر لو تلف الماجور أو طرأ على قيمته نقصان بتعديه. مثلاً لو ضرب المستأجر دابة الكراء
فماتت منه أو ساقها بعنف وشدة فهلكت لزمه ضمان قيمتها

المادة 603- حركة المستأجر على خلاف المعتاد تعد ويضمن الضرر والخسارة التي تتولد منها مثلاً لو استعمل الثياب التي
استكراها على خلاف عادة الناس وبليت يضمن كذلك لو احترقت الدار المأجورة بظهور حريق فيها بسبب اشعال المستأجر النار
ازيد من الناس يضمن

المادة 604- لو تلف المأجور بتقصير المستأجر في أمر المحافظة أو طرأ على قيمته نقصان لزم الضمان ان مثلاً لو ترك المستأجر
دابة الكراء حبلها على غاربها وضاعت يضمن

المادة 605- مخالفة المستأجر مأذونيته بالتجاوز الى ما فوق المشروط توجب الضمان وأما مخالفته بالعدول الى ما دون المشروط
او مثله لا توجبه مثلاً لو حمل المستأجر خمسين أقة حديد على دابة استكراها لأن يحملها خمسين أقة سمن وعطبت يضمن وأما
لو حملها حمولة مساوية للدهن في المضرة أو أخف وعطبت لا يضمن

المادة 606- يبقى المأجور كالوديعة أمانة في يد المستأجر عند القضاء الاجارة كما كان وعلى هذا لو استعمل المستأجر المأجور
بعد انقضاء مدة الإجارة وتلف يضمن كذلك لو طلب الآجر ماله عند انقضاء الاجارة من المستأجر ولم يعطه إياه ثم بعد الإمساك
تلف يضمن

المادة 607- لو تلف المستأجر فيه بتعدي الأجير أو تقصيره يضمن

المادة 608- تعدي الأجير هو أن يعمل عملاً أو يتحرك حركة مخالفتين لأمر الآجر صراحة أو دلالة مثلاً بعد قول المستأجر
للراعي الذي هو أجير خاص ارع.
هذا الدواب في المحل الفلاني ولا تذهب بها الى محل آخر فإن لم يرعها الراعي في ذلك المحل وذهب بها الى محل آخر ورعاها
يكون متعدياً فان عطبت الدواب عند رعيها هناك يلزم الضمان على الراعي كذلك لو اعطي أحد قماشاً الى خياط وقال ان خرج
قباء فصله وقال الخياط يخرج وفصله فان لم يخرج قباء له ان يضمن الخياط القماش.

المادة 609- تقصير الأجير هو قصوره في المحافظة على المستأجر فيه بلا عذر مثلاً اذا فر من القطيع رأس غنم لعدم لحاق
الراعي له تكاملاً واهمالاً فضاع لذلك رأس الغنم فيضمن الراعي لتقصيره. أما إذا كان عدم لحاقه له ناشئاً عن غلبة احتمال
ضياع الغنم الباقية لا يلزمه ضمان لأنه معذور

المادة 610- الأجير الخاص أمين. فلا يضمن المال الهالك بيده بغير صنعه وكذلك لا يضمن المال الهالك بعمله بلا تعد

المادة 611- الأجير المشترك يضمن الضرر والخسارة التي تولدت عن فعله ووصفه ان كان بتعديه وتقصيره أو لم يكن

الكفــالات
المادة 612- الكفالة ضم ذمة في مطالبة شيء يعني ان يضم أحد ذمة آخر ويلتزم أيضاً المطالبة التي لزمت في حق ذلك.

المادة 613- الكفالة بالنفس هي الكفالة التي يكفل فيها شخص

المادة 614- الكفالة بالمال هي الكفالة بأداء مال

المادة 615- الكفالة بالتسليم هي الكفالة بتسليم المال

المادة 616- الكفالة بالدرك هي الكفالة بأداء ثمن المبيع وتسليمه أو بنفس البائع أن استحق المبيع

المادة 617- الكفالة المنجزة هي الكفالة التي ليست معلقة بشرط ولا مضافة إلى زمان مستقبل

المادة 618- الكفيل هو الذي ضم ذمته الى ذمة الآخر أي الذي تعهد بما تعهد به الآخر ويقال لذلك الآخر الاصيل والمكفول
عنه

المادة 619- المكفول له هو الطالب والدائن في خصوص الكفالة

المادة 620- المكفول به هو الشيء الذي تعهد الكفيل بأدائه وتسليمه وفي الكفالة بالنفس المكفول عنه والمكفول به سواء

عقــد الكفـالــة
المادة 621- تنعقد الكفالة وتنفذ بإيجاب الكفيل وحده ولكن ان شاء المكفول له ردها فله ذلك وتبقى الكفالة ما لم يردها
المكفول له وعلى هذا لو كفل احد في غياب المكفول له بدين له على أحد ومات المكفول له قبل ان يصل اليه خبر الكفالة
يطالب بكفالته هذه ويؤاخذ بها.

المادة 622- إيجاب الكفيل أي ألفاظ الكفالة هي الكلمات التي تدل على التعهد والالتزام في العرف والعادة مثلاً لو قال
كفلت أو أنا كفيل أو ضامن تنعقد الكفالة

المادة 623- تكون الكفالة بالوعد المعلق أيضاً أنظر المادة 84 مثلاً لو قال ان لم يعطك فلان مطلوبك فأنا أعطيكه تكون
كفالة فلو طالب الدائن المدين بحقه ولم يعطه يطالب الكفيل

المادة 624- لو قال كفيل من هذا اليوم إلى الوقت الفلاني تنعقد منجزة

المادة 625- كما تنعقد الكفالة مطلقة كذلك تنعقد بقيد التعجيل والتأجيل بأن يقول أنا كفيل على أن يكون الإيفاء في الحال
أو في الوقت الفلاني

المادة 626- تصح الكفالة عن الكفيل

المادة 627- يجوز تعدد الكفلاء

المادة 628- يشترط في انعقاد الكفالة كون الكفيل عاقلاً وبالغاً فلا تصح كفالة المجنون والمعتوه والصبي ولو كفل حال
صباه لا يؤاخذ وإن أقر بعد البلوغ بهذه الكفالة

المادة 629- لا يشترط كون المكفول عنه عاقلاً وبالغاً فتصبح الكفالة بدين المجنون والصبي

المادة 630- ان كان المكفول به نفساً يشترط أن يكون معلوماً وان كان مالاً لا يشترط أن يكون معلوماً فلو قال أنا كفيل
بدين فلان على فلان تصح الكفالة وان لم يكن مقداره معلوماً
مبادئ 

المادة 631- يشترط في الكفالة بالمال أن يكون المكفول به مضموناً على الأصيل يعني أن إيفاءه يلزم الأصيل فتصبح الكفالة
بثمن المبيع وبدل الاجارة وسائر الديون الصحيحة كذلك تصح الكفالة بالمال المغصوب وعند المطالبة يكون الكفيل مجبوراً
على إيفائه عيناً أو بدلاً وكذلك تصح الكفالة بالمال المقبول على سوم الشراء ان كان قد سمى ثمنه وأما الكفالة بعين
المبيع قبل القبض فلا تصح لأن البيع لما كان ينفسخ بتلف المبيع في يد البائع لا تكون عين المبيع مضمونة عليه بل انما
يلزم عليه رد ثمنه ان كان قد قبضه وكذلك لا تصح الكفالة بعين المال المرهون والمستعار وسائر الامانات لكونها غير مضمونة
على الاصيل لكن لو قال انا كفيل ان أضاع المكفول عنه هذه الأشياء واستهلكها ، وتصح الكفالة بتسليم المبيع وبتسليم
هؤلاء وعند المطالبة لو لم يكن للكفيل حق حبسها من جهة يكون مجبوراً على تسليمها إلا أنه كما كان في الكفالة بالنفس
يبرأ الكفيل لوفاة المكفول به كذلك لو تلفت هذه المذكورات لا يلزم الكفيل شيء

المادة 632- لا تجري النيابة في العقوبات فلا تصح الكفالة بالقصاص وسائر العقوبات والمجازاة الشخصية ولكن تصح الكفالة
بالارش والدية اللذين يلزمان الجارح والقاتل

المادة 633- المادة لا يشترط يسار المكفول عنه ونصح الكفالة عن المفلس أيضاً

المادة 634- حكم الكفالة المطالبة يعني للمكفول له حق مطالبة المكفول به من الكفيل

أحكــام الكفـالـة
المادة 635- يطالب الكفيل في الكفالة المنجزة حالاً ان كان الدين معجلاً في حق الأصيل وعند ختام المدة المعينة ان
كان مؤجلاً فلو قال أحد أنا كفيل عن دين فلان فللدائن أن يطالب الكفيل في الحال إن كان معجلاً وعند ختام مدته ان كان
مؤجلاً.

المادة 636- أما في الكفالة التي انعقدت ملعقة بشرط أو مضافة الى زمان مستقبل فلا يطالب الكفيل ما لم يتحقق الشرط ويحل
الزمان مثلاً لو قال ان لم يعطيك فلان مطلوبك فأنا كفيل بأدائه تنعقد الكفالة مشروطة ويكون الكفيل مطالباً ان لم يعطه
فلان المذكور ولا يطالب الكفيل قبل المطالبة من الاصيل وكذا لو قال ان سرق فلان مالك فأنا ضامن تصح الكفالة فإذا أثبتت
سرقة ذلك الرجل يطالب الكفيل وكذا لو كفل على انه متى طالبه المكفول له فله مهلة كذا يوماً فمن وقت مطالبة المكفول
له تعطى مهلة للكفيل الى مضي تلك الأيام وبعد مضيها يطالب المكفول له الكفيل في أي وقت شاء وليس للكفيل أن يطلب ثانياً
مهلة كذا يوماً وكذا لو قال أنا كفيل بما يثبت لك على فلان من الدين أو بالمبلغ الذي تقرضه فلاناً أو بما يغصبه منك
فلان أو بثمن ما تبيعه لفلان فلا يطالب الكفيل إلا عند تحقق هذه الأحوال أي عند ثبوت الدين والاقراض وتحقق الغصب وبيع
المال وتسليمه وكذا لو قال أنا كفيل بنفس فلان على أن أحضره في اليوم الفلاني لا يطالب الكفيل بإحضار المكفول به قبل
ذلك اليوم.

المادة 637- يلزم عند تحقيق الشرط الوصف والقيد أيضاً مثلاً لو قال أنا كفيل بأداء أي شيء يحكم به على فلان وأقر فلان
المذكور بكذا دراهم لا يلزم الكفيل أداؤه ما لم يلحقه حكم الحاكم

المادة 638- لا يؤآخذ الكفيل بالدرك إذا ظهر مستحق ما لم يحكم بعد المحاكمة على البائع برد الثمن

المادة 639- لا يطالب الكفيل في الكفالة المؤقتة إلا في مدة الكفالة مثلاً لو قال أنا كفيل من هذا اليوم الى شهر لا
يطالب الكفيل إلا في ظرف هذا الشهر وبعد مروره يبرأ من الكفالة

المادة 640- ليس للكفيل أن يخرج نفسه من الكفالة بعد انعقادها ولكن له ذلك قبل ترتب الدين في ذمة المدين في الكفالة
المعلقة والمضافة فكما انه ليس لمن كفل احداً عن نفسه أو دينه منجزاً أن يخرج نفسه من الكفالة كذلك لو قال ما يثبت
لك على فلان من اللذين فأنا ضامن له فليس له الرجوع عن الكفالة لأنه وإن كان ثبوت الدين مؤخراً عن عقد الكفالة لكن
ترتبه في ذمة المدين مقدم على عقد الكفالة وأما لو قال ما تبيعه لفلان فثمنه علي أو قال أنا كفيل بثمن المال الذي
تبيعه لفلان يضمن للمكفول له ثمن المال الذي يبيعه المكفول له لفلان المذكور إلا أن له أن يخرج نفسه من الكفالة قبل
البيع بأن يقول رجعت عن الكفالة فلا تبع الى ذلك الرجل مالاً فلو باع المكفول له شيئاً بعد ذلك فلا يكون الكفيل ضامناً
ثمن ذلك المبيع

المادة 641- من كان كفيلاً برد المال المغصوب أو المستعار وتسليمها فإذا سلمها الى صاحبهما يرجع بأجرة نقلها على الغاصب
والمستعير أي يأخذها منهما

المادة 642- حكم الكفالة بالنفس هو عبارة عن احضار المكفول به أي لاي وقت كان قد شرط تسليم المكفول بع فيلزم إحضاره
على الكفيل يطلب المكفول له في ذلك الوقت فأن أحضره فبها والا يجبر على إحضاره

المادة 643- الكفيل ضامن

المادة 644- الطالب مخير في المطالبة إن شاء طالب الاصل بالدين وإن شاء طالب الكفيل ومطالبة أحدهما لا تسقط حق مطالبته
الآخر وبعد مطالبته أحدهما له أن يطالب الآخر ويطالبهما معاً

المادة 645- لو كفل أحد المبالغ التي لزمت ذمة الكفيل بالمال حسب كفالته فللدائن أن يطالب من شاء منهما

المادة 646- عليهما دين مشترك من جهة واحدة وقد كفل كل عن صاحبة يطالب كل منهما بمجموع الدين

المادة 647- لو كان لدين كفلاء متعددون فان كان كل منهم قد كفل على حدة يطالب كل منهم بمجموع الدين وان كانوا قد كفلوا
معاً يطالب كل منهم بمقدار حصته من الدين ولكن لو كان قد كفل كل منهما المبلغ الذي لزم في ذمة الآخر فعلى هذه الحال
يطالب كل منهم بمجموع الدين. مثلاً لو كفل أحد آخر بألف ثم كفل ذلك المبلغ غيره أيضاً فللدائن أن يطالب من شاء منهما
وأما لو كفلا معاً يطالب كل منهما بنصف المبلغ المذكور الا ان يكون قد كفل كل منهما المبلغ الذي لزمه الآخر فعلى ذلك
الحال يطالب كل منهما بالألف

المادة 648- لو اشترط في الكفالة براءاة الاصيل تنقلب الى الحوالة

المادة 649- الحوالة بشرط عدم براءة المحيل كفالة فلو قال أحد للمدين أحل بمالي عليك من الدين على فلان بشرط أن تكون
أنت ضامناً أيضاً فاحاله المدين على هذا الوجه فللطالب أن يأخذ طلبه ممن شاء

المادة 650- لو كفل أحد بدين أحد على أن يؤديه من المال المودع عنده يجوز ويجبر الكفيل على أدائه من ذلك المال ولو
تلف المال لا يلزم الكفيل شيء ولكن لو رد ذلك المال المودع بعد الكفالة يكون ضامناً

المادة 651- لو كفل أحد بنفس شخص على أن يحضره في الوقت الفلاني وان لم يحضره في الوقت المذكور فعليه أداء دينه فإذا
لم يحضره في الوقت المعين المذكور يلزمه أداء ذلك الدين وإذا توفي الكفيل فان سلمت الورثة المكفول به في الوقت المعين
أو سلم المكفول به نفسه من جهة الكفالة فلا يترتب على طرف الكفيل شيء من المال وان لم تسلم الورثة المكفول به أو هو
لم يسلم نفسه يلزم أداء المال من تركة الكفيل ولو مات المكفول له طالب ورثته ولو احضر الكفيل المكفول به واختفى المكفول
له أو تغيب راجع الكفيل الحاكم على أن ينصب وكيلاً عوضاً عنه ويسلمه

المادة 652- ان كان الدين معجلاً على الأصيل في الكفالة المطلقة ففي حق الكفيل أيضاً يثبت معجلاً وان كان مؤجلاً على
الاصيل ففي حق الكفيل أيضاً يثبت مؤجلاً

المادة 653- يطالب الكفيل في الكفالة المقيدة بالوصف الذي قيدت به من التعجيل أو التأجيل

المادة 654- كما تصح الكفالة مؤجلة بالمدة المعلومة التي اجل بها الدين كذلك تصح مؤجلة بمدة أزيد من تلك المدة أيضاً
أو أقل منها

المادة 655- لو أجل الدائن دينه في حق الأصيل يكون مؤجلاً في حق الكفيل وكفيل الكفيل أيضاً. والتأجيل في حق الكفيل
الأول تأجيل في حق الكفيل الثاني أيضاً ، وأما تأجيله في حق الكفيل فليس بتأجيل في حق الأصيل

المادة 656- المدين مؤجلاً لو أراد الذهاب الى ديار أخرى وراجع الدائن الحاكم وطلب كفيلاً يكون مجبوراً على اعطاء الكفيل

المادة 657- لو قال أحد لآخر اكفلني عن ديني الذي هو لفلان فبعد ان كفل ادى عوضاً بدل الدين بحسب كفالته لو أراد الرجوع
على الأصيل يرجع الشيء الذي كفله ولا اعتبار للمؤدي وأما لو صالح الدائن على مقدار من الدين يرجع ببدل الصلح وليس
له الرجوع بمجموع الدين مثلاً لو كفل بدراهم جياد فأداها زيوفاً رجع على الأصيل بدراهم جياد وبالعكس لو كفل بزيوف
وادي جياد رجع على الأصيل بزيوف لا بجياد وكذا لو كفل بكذا دراهم فصالح على عروض رجع على الأصيل بالدراهم التي كفلها
وأما لو كفل بألف قرش وادى خمسمائة صلحاً رجع على الأصيل بخمسمائة

المادة 658- لو غر أحد لآخر في ضمن عقد المعاوضه يضمن ضرره مثلاً لو اشترى أحد عرصة وبنى عليها ثم استحقت أخذ المشتري
من البائع ثمن الارض مع قيمة البناء حين التسليم كذلك لو قال أحد لأهل السوق هذا الصغير ولدي بيعوه بضاعة فأني اذنته
بالتجارة ثم بعد ذلك لو ظهر ان الصبي ولد غيره فلأهل السوق أن يطالبوه بثمن البضاعة التي باعوها للصبي

البراءة من الكفالة
المادة 659 - لو سلم المكفول به من طرف الأصيل او الكفيل الى المكفول له يبرأ الكفيل من الكفالة.

المادة 660- لو قال المكفول له ابرأت الكفيل او ليس لي عند الكفيل شيء يبرأ الكفيل

المادة 661- لا تلزم براءة الأصيل ببرأة الكفيل

المادة 662- براءة الأصيل توجب براءة الكفيل

المادة 663- لو سلم الكفيل المكفول به في محل تمكن فيه المخاصمة كالمصر او القصبة الى المكفول له يبرأ الكفيل من الكفالة
سواء أقبل المكفول له او لم يقبل ولكن لو شرط تسليمه في بلدة معينة لا يبرأ بتسليمه في بلدة أخرى ولو كفل على ان
يسلمه في مجلس الحاكم وسلمه في الزقاق لا يبرأ من الكفالة ولكن لو سلمه بحضور ضابط يبرأ

المادة 664- يبرأ الكفيل بمجرد تسليم المكفول به بطلب الطالب وأما لو سلمه بدون طلب الطالب فلا يبرأ ما لم يقل سلمته
بحكم الكفالة

المادة 665- لو كفل على أن يسلمه في اليوم الفلاني وسلمه قبل ذلك اليوم يبرأ من الكفالة وان لم يقبل المكفول له

المادة 666- لو مات المكفول به فكما يبرأ الكفيل يبرأ كفيل الكفيل كذلك لو توفي الكفيل فكما يبرأ هو من الكفالة كذلك
يبرأ كفيله أيضاً ولكن لا يبرأ الكفيل من الكفالة بوفاة المكفول له ويطالب وارثه.

المادة 667- لو توفي الدائن وكانت الوارثة منحصرة في المدين يبرأ الكفيل من الكفالة وان كان للدائن وارث آخر يبرأ الكفيل
من حصة المدين فقط ولا يبرأ من حصة الوترث الآخر

المادة 668- لو صالح الكفيل او الأصيل الدائن على مقدار من الدين يبرآن ان اشترطت براءتهما او براءة الاصيل فقط او
لم يشترط شيء وان اشترطت براءة الكفيل فقط يبرأ الكفيل فقط ويكون الطالب مخيراً ان شاء أخذ مجموع دينه من الأصيل
وان شاء أخذ بدل الصلح من الكفيل والباقي من الاصيل

المادة 669- لو احال الكفيل المكفول له على احد وقبل المكفول به والمحال عليه يبرأ الكفيل والمكفول عنه أيضاً

المادة 670- لو مات الكفيل بالمال يطالب بالمال المكفول به من تركته

المادة 671- الكفيل يثمن المبيع اذا انفسخ البيع او استحق المبيع او رد بعيب يبرأ من الكفالة

المادة 672- لو استؤجر مال الى تمام مدة معلومة وكفل أحد بدل الاجارة التي سميت تنتهي كفالته عند القضاء مدة الاجارة
فان انعقدت اجارة جديدة بعد ذلك على ذلك المال لا تكون تلك الكفالة شاملة لهذا العقد

الحوالة
المادة 673- الحوالة هي نقل الدين من ذمة الى ذمة أخرى.

المادة 674- المحيل هو الشخص الذي أحال أي المدين

المادة 675- المحال هو من شخص الدائن

المادة 676- المال عليه هو الذي قبل الحوالة على نفسه

المادة 677- المحال به المال المحال

المادة 678- الحوالة المقيدة هي الحوالة التي قيدت بأن تعطي من المال الذي للمحيل بذمة المحال عليه او بيده

المادة 679- الحوالة المطلقة هي التي لم تقيد بأن تعطي من المال الذي للمحيل بيد المحال عليه

المادة 680- اذا قال المحيل لدائنه احلتك على فلان وقبل المحال له والمحال عليه تنعقد الحوالة

عقد الحوالة
المادة 681- يجوز عقد الحوالة بين المحال له والمحال عليه فقط 0 مثلاً لو قال شخص لآخر خذ عليك حوالة ديني البالغ
كذا قرشاً عند فلان وقال ذلك الشخص قبلت او قال له أقبل الدين الذي لك عند فلان بكذا قرشاً حوالة علي وقبل الشخص المذكور
تكون الحوالة صحيحة حتى لو ندم المحال عليه بعد ذلك لا تجدية ندامته نفعاً.

المادة 682- لدى أعلام الحوالة التي أجريت بين المحيل والمحال له فقط الى المحال عليه اذا قبلها تكون صحيحة وتامة 0
مثلاً لو أحال شخص دائنة على رجل في ديار أخرى وبعد أن قبلها اذا بلغت الى المحال عليه فقبلها تصير الحوالة تامة

المادة 683- الحوالة التي تجري بين المحيل والمحال عليه فقط تنعقد موقوفة على قبول المحال له مثلاً لو قال شخص لرجل
آخر خذ عليك ديني الذي لفلان حوالة وقبل ذلك الرجل تنعقد موقوفة فاذا قبلها المحال له الحوالة نافذة

المادة 684- يشترط في إنعقاد الحوالة أن يكون المحيل والمحال له عاقلين وان يكون المحال عليه عاقلاً وبالغاً فكما أن
حالة الصبي غير المميز ديناً على أحد وأخذه مميزاً او حوالة من أحد باطلان فقبوله حوالة من أحد على نفسه باطل أيضاً
0 سواء أكان الصبي مأذوناً او محجوراً

المادة 685- يشترط في نفاذ الحوالة أن يكون المحيل والمحال له بالغين 0 بناء عليه حوالة الصبي المميز وقبوله الحوالة
تنعقد موقوفة على إجازة وليه فأذا أجار الولي كانت نافذة واذا قبل الصبي الحوالة يجب أن يكون المحال عليه أملأ أي
أغنى من المحيل وان أذن الولي

المادة 686- لا يشترط أن يكون المحال عليه مديناً للمحيل فالحوالة صحيحة وان لم يكن للمحيل دين عنده

المادة 687- كل دين تصح الكفالة به لا تصح الحوالة به أيضاً

المادة 688- كل دين تصح الكفالة به تصح الحوالة به أيضاً 0 لكن يلزم أن يكون المحال به معلوماً 0 بناء عليه حوالة الدين
المجهول غير صحيحة مثلاً لو قال إني قبلت حوالة ما يثبت لك من الدين عند فلان لا تكون الحوالة صحيحة

المادة 689- كما أن الحوالة بالديون الصحيحة المترتبة على الذمة اصالة صحيحة فالحوالة بالدين المترتب على الذمة من
جهة الكفالة والحوالة صحيحة أيضاً

أحكام الحوالة 
المادة 690- حكم الحوالة هو أن يكون المحيل بريئاً من دينه وان كان له كفيل أن يبرأ الكفيل من الكفالة 0 وان يثبت
حق مطالبة ذلك الدين من المحال عليه للمحال له او اذا أحال المرتهن أحداً على الراهن لا تبقى له صلاحية بحبس الرهن
وتوقيفه.

المادة 691- اذا أحال المحيل بصورة مطلقة ولم يكن له دين عند المحال عليه يرجع المحال عليه بعد الأداء على المحيل وان
كان له دين يتقاص بدينه بعد الأداء

المادة 692- ينقطع في الحوالة المقيدة حق المطالبة المحيل بالمحال به وليس للمحال عليه أن يعطيه 0 واذا أعطاه يكون
ضامناً 0 ويرجع بعد الضمان على المحيل 0 واذا توفي المحيل قبل الأداء وديونه أكثر من تركته فليس لسائر دائنيه حق المداخلة
في المحال به

المادة 693- اذا وقعت الحوالة مقيدة بأن تعطي من مطلوب البايع الناشيء عن ثمن المبيع بذمة المشتري فتكون هذه الحوالة
صحيحة على الوحه المحرر في المادة (252) من المجلة 0 واذا هلك المبيع في الحوالة المقيدة قبل التسليم وسقط الثمن او
رد المبيع بخيار الشرط او خيار الرؤية او خيار العيب او أقيل البيع لا تبطل الحوالة 0 ويرجع المحال عليه بعد الأداء
على المحيل ويأخذ ما أعطاه من المحيل 0 ولكن اذا ظهر مستحق وضبط المبيع وتبين أن المحال عليه بريء من ذلك الدين تبطل
الحوالة

المادة 694- اذا ظهر مستحق في الحوالة المقيدة بأن تعطي من المبلغ الموجود للمحيل أمانة بيد المحال عليه وضبط ذلك
المال تبطل الحوالة ويعود هذا الدين الى المحيل

المادة 695- في الحوالة المقيدة بأن تعطى من المبلغ الذي للمحيل بيد المحال عليه اذا هلك ذلك المبلغ تبطل الحوالة أن
لم يكن مضموناً ويعود هذا الدين الى المحيل وان كان مضموناً لا تبطل الحوالة بهلاك كهذا.
مثلاً لو أحال أحدهم داينه على شخص على أن يعطي دراهم الأمانة التي له عند الشخص المذكور وهلكت تلك الدراهم قبل الأخذ
بلا تعد تبطل الحوالة ويعود مطلوب الدين الى المحيل 0 وأما اذا كانت تلك الدراهم مغصوبة او كانت أمانة ولزمت تأديتها
باستهلاك ذلك الشخص لا تبطل الحوالة.

المادة 696- اذا أحال رجل على شخص بناء أن يبيع مالاً معيناً له ويؤدي من ثمنه وقبل الشخص المذكور الحوالة.
بذلك الشرط تصح ويجبر المحال عليه على أن يبيع ذلك المال ويودي الدين من ثمنه.

المادة 697- في الحوالة المبهمة أي في الحوالة التي لم يذكر فيها تعجيل المحال به وتأجيله ان كان الدين معجلاً على
المحيل فالحوالة معجلة أيضاً ويلزم المحال عليه أداؤها حالاً وان كان الدين مؤجلاً فالحوالة تكون أيضاً مؤجلة ويلزم
أداؤها عند حلول وعدتها

المادة 698- ليس للمحال عليه أن يرجع على المحيل قبل أداء الدين 0 واذا رجع عليه فإنما يرجع بالمحال به يعني أنه يأخذ
من المحيل الجنس الذي أجل عليه من الدراهم وليس له أن يرجع بالمؤدي 0 مثلاً لو أحيل عليه دراهم فضة وأعطى ذهباً يأخذ
فضة وليس له أن يطالب بالذهب.وكذلك اذا أدى أموالاً وأشياء آخر يأخذ الدراهم التي أحيلت

المادة 699- كما أن المحال عليه يبرأ من الدين بأداء المحال به واذا أخذه أحد حوالة على نفسه او بإبراء المحال له المحال
عليه واذا وهب المحال له المحال به او تصدق به وقبل المحال عليه يصير بريئاً من الدين أيضاً

المادة 700- اذا توفي المحال له وكان المحال عليه وارثاً له فقط فلا يبقى حكم للحوالة

الرهن
المادة 701- الرهن جعل مال محبوس وموقوف مقابل حق ممكن الإستيفاء من ذلك المحال وكما يقال له مرهون يقال له أيضاً
رهن0

المادة 702- الإرتهان هو أخذ الرهن

المادة 703- الراهن هو الشخص الذي يعطي الرهن

المادة 704- المرتهن هو الشخص الذي يأخذ الرهن

المادة 705- العدل هو الشخص الذي ائتمنه الراهن والمرتهن وأودعاء وسلماه الرهن

عقد الرهن
المادة 706- ينعقد الرهن بايجاب وقبول من الرهن والمرتهن فقط لكن ما لم يوجد القبض لا يتم ولا يكون لازماً وبناء عليه
يجوز للراهن أن يرجع عن الرهن قبل التسليم.

المادة 707- الإيجاب والقبول في الرهن هو قول الراهن إني رهنت عندك هذا الشيء مقابل ديني او كلاماً آخر بهذا المعنى
وان يقول المرتهن أيضاً قولاً يدل على الرضا مثل قبلت او رضيت وليس ذكر لفظ الرهن شرطاً 0 مثلاً لو اشترى أحد شيئاً
وأعطى البائع مالاً قائلاً له احفظه عندك لبينما انقدك الثمن يكون قد رهن المال

المادة 708 - يشترط أن يكون الراهن والمرتهن عاقلين ولا يشترط بلوغهما حتى أن رهن الصبي المميز وارتهانه جائزان

المادة 709- يشترط أن يكون المرهون صالحاً للبيع فيجب أن يكون موجوداً وقت العقد ومالاً متفرقاً ومقدور التسليم

المادة 710- يشترط أن يكون مقابل الرهن مالاً مضموناً فيجوز أخذ الرهن لأجل المال المغصوب ولا يصح أخذ الرهن لأجل مال
هو أمانة

المادة 711- كما أن المشتملات الداخلة في البيع بلا ذكر تدخل في الرهن أيضاً لو رهنت عرصة تدخل في الرهن اشجارها واثمارها
وسائر مغروساتها ومزروعاتها وان لم تذكر صراحة

المادة 712- يجوز تبديل الرهن برهن آخر مثلاً لو رهن شخص ساعته مقابل كذا دراهم دينه ثم بعد ذلك أتى بسيف وقال خذ هذا
بدل الساعة ورد المرتهن الساعة وأخذ السيف مرهوناً مقابل ذلك المبلغ

المادة 713- (يجوز للراهن أن يزيد في المرهون بعد العقد 0 يعني أنه يصح أن يضيف اليه مالاً آخر رهناً والعقد باق وهذه
الزيادة تلتحق باصل العقد يعني أن أصل العقد يكون كأنه ورد على كلاً المالين )، ومجموع هذين المالين يكون مرهوناً
لقاء الدين القائم وقت الزيادة

المادة 714- اذا رهن شخص مال مقابل دين تصح زيادة الدين في مقابلة ذلك الرهن مثلاً اذا رهن شخص مقابل الف قرش دينه
ساعة ثمنها الفا قرش وسلمها ثم أخذ خمسماية قرش مقابل ذلك الرهن أيضاً فتكون الساعة رهناً بمقابلة الف وخمسماية قرش

المادة 715- (الزيادة المتوالدة من المرهون تكون مرهونة مع أصل الرهن )

مسائل متعلقة بالراهن والمرتهن 
المادة 716- (للمرتهن أن يفسخ الرهن وحده )0

المادة 717- (ليس للراهن أن يفسخ عقد الرهن بدون رضى المرتهن )

المادة 718- للراهن والمرتهن أن يفسخا عقد الرهن بالإتفاق ولكن للمرتهن صلاحية بحبس وإمساك الرهن لبينما يستوفي مطلوبه
المقابل ذلك الرهن

المادة 719- يجوز أن يعطي المكفول عنه رهناً لكفيله

المادة 720- (يجوز أن يأخذ الدائنان رهناً من المدين الواحد سواء أكانا شريكين أم لا ويكون هذا الرهن مرهوناً مقابل
مجموع الدينين )

المادة 721- يجوز للداين الواحد أن يأخذ رهناً لأجل الدين الذي له على اثنين ويكون هذا أيضاً مرهوناً مقابل مجموع
الدينين

مسائل متعلقة بالمرهون
المادة 722- على المرتهن أن يحفظ الرهن بنفسه او بمن هو أمينه كعياله او شريكه او خادمه.

المادة 723- المصرف المقتضى لأجل محافظة الرهن كإجار المحل وأجرة الناطور عائد على المرتهن

المادة 724- الرهن ان كان حيواناً فعلفه وأجرة راعيه على الراهن وان كان عقاراً فتعميره وسقيه وتلقيحه وتطهير خرقه
وسائر مصاريفه التي هي لاصلاح منافعه وبقائه عائدة عل الراهن أيضاً

المادة 725- اذا أوفى الراهن او المرتهن المصروف العائد على الآخر من تلقاء نفسه يكون متبرعاً وليس له بعدئذ أن يطالب
به

المادة 726- يجوز لشخص أن يستعير مال غيره ويرهنه بإذنه ويقال له رهن المستعار

المادة 727- اذا أذن صاحب المال مطلقاً كان للمستعير أن يرهنه بكل وج

المادة 728- اذا أذن صاحب المال بالرهن مقابل كذا مقداراً من القروش او في مقابلة ما في جنسه كذا او للرجل الفلاني
او في البلدة الفلانية فليس للمستعير أن يرهن الا بصورة موافقة للقيد والشر

أحكام الرهن
المادة 729- حكم الرهن أن يكون للمرتهن حق حبس الرهن لحين فكاكه وأن يكون أحق من سائر الغرماء باستيفاء الدين من الرهن
اذا توفي الراهن0

المادة 730- لا يكون الراهن مانعاً للمطالبة بالدين حتى أنه بعد قبض الرهن أيضاً فصلاحية المرتهن في مطالبة الراهن
باقية

المادة 731- اذا قبض مقداراً من الدين لا يلزم رد مقدار من الرهن مقابل ذلك وللمرتهن الحق بحبس الرهن وامساكه الى أن
يستوفي بقية الدين تماماً لكن اذا رهن شيئين وتعين لكل واحد منهما مقدار من الدين فعند اداء المقدار المعين لاحدهما
فللرهن أن يستخلصه وحده

المادة 732- لصاحب الرهن المستعار أن يؤاخذ الراهن المستعير لنخليص الرهن وتسليمه اياه واذا كان المستعير عاجزاً عن
أداء الدين بسبب فقره للمعيران يفيه ويخلص ماله

المادة 733- لا يبطل الرهن بوفاة الراهن والمرتهن

المادة 734- اذا توفي الراهن وكانت ورثته كباراً قاموا مقامه ووجب عليهم اداء الدين تماماً من التركة وتخليص الرهن
وان كانوا صغاراً او كباراً غائبين في محل بعيد مدة السفر فيبيع وصيه الرهن بإذن المرتهن ويؤدي الدين من ثمنه

المادة 735- ليس للمعير أن يأخذ ماله من المرتهن ما لم يؤد الذي في مقابلة الرهن المستعار سواء أكان الراهن المستعير
حياً أم توفي قبل فك الرهن

المادة 736- اذا توفي الراهن المستعير وهو مدين مفلس يبقى الرهن المستعار على حاله مرهوناً الا أنه لا يباع بدون رضى
المعير ومتى أراد المعير بيع الرهن فإن كان ثمنه يكفي لأداء الدين يباع بدون أن يلتفت الى رضى المرتهن وان كان لا
يكفي لقضاء الدين لا يباع ما لم يرض المرته

المادة 737- اذا توفي المعير ودينه أكثر من تركته يؤمر الراهن بأداء دينه بالنفس وتخليص الرهن المستعار ورده واذا كان
عاجزاً عن تأدية الدين بسبب فقره يبقى ذلك الرهن المستعار على حاله مرهوناً عند المرتهن الا أنه لورثة المعير أن يؤدوا
الدين ويستخلصوه واذا طالب داينوا المعير ببيع الرهن فإن كان ثمنه يفي الدين يباع بلا رضي المرتهن وان كان لا يفي
الدين لا يباع بدون رضى المرته

المادة 738- اذا توفي المرتهن يبقى الرهن مرهوناً عند ورثت

المادة 739- اذ قضى الراهن الذي اعطى رهناً واحداً لاجل دين عليه لشخصين الدين الذي عليه لواحد منهما فليس له أن يسترد
نصف المرهون ولا صلاحية له أيضاً بتخليص الرهن ما لم يف دين الاثنين تماما

المادة 740- للداين الذي أخذ رهناً واحداً من مدينيه الأثنين أن يمسك الرهن الى أن يستوفى مطلوبه تماماً من الاثني

المادة 741- اذا أهلك الراهن الرهن او أحدث فيه عيباً لزمه الضمان واذا أهلكه المرتهن او أحدث فيه عيباً سقط من الدين
بمقدار قيمت

المادة 742- اذا أتلف آخر الرهن يعطي قيمته يوم الإتلاف وتكون تلك القيمة رهناً عند المرته

المادة 743- رهن الراهن او المرتهن الرهن لشخص آخر بدون إذن الثاني باطل

المادة 744- اذا رهن الراهن الرهن عند آخر بإذن المرتهن يبطل الرهن الأول ويصير الرهن الثاني صحيحا

المادة 745- اذا رهن المرتهن الرهن بإذن الراهن يصير الرهن الأول باطلا

المادة 746- اذا باع المرتهن الرهن بدون إذن الراهن فالراهن مخيراً أن شاء فسخ البيع وان شاء إجازه ونفذ

المادة 747- اذا باع الراهن الرهن بدون رضى المرتهن لا يكون بيعه نافذاً 0 ولا يطرأ خلل على حق حبس المرتهن بيد أنه
اذا قضي الدين يصير البيع نافذاً 0 واذا أجاز المرتهن ذلك البيع يصير نافذاً ويخرج الرهن من الرهينة ويبقى الدين على
حاله 0 ويصير ثمن المبيع رهناً مقام المبيع 0 واذا لم يجزه المرتهن فالمشتري مخيرا ان شاء تربص لحين فك الرهن وإن
شاء راجع الحاكم وفسخ البيع بمعرفت

المادة 748- لكل من الراهن والمرتهن أن يعيد الرهن بإذن رفيقه إلى شخص آخر وبالكل منهما أن يعيده إلى الرهينة بعد

المادة 749- للمرتهن أن يعير الرهن للراهن. وفي هذه الصورة إذا توفي الراهن يصير المرتهن أحق من سائر غرماء الراهن
في الره

المادة 750- ليس للمرتهن الانتفاع بالرهن بدون أذن الراهن ، ولكن للمرتهن استعمال الرهن وأخذه ثمره ولبنه إذا أذنه
الراهن وأباح له ذلك ولا يسقط من الدين شيء في مقابلة ما أخذه المرته

المادة 751- إذا أراد المرتهن الذهاب إلى بلد آخر فله أن يأخذ الرهن معه إن كان الطريق آمنا

المادة 752- يد العدل كيد المرتهن يعني إذا اتفق الراهن والمرتهن على أن يودعا الرهن عند الشخص الذي ائتمناه ورضى هو
وقبضه يصير الرهن تاماً ولازماً ويقول ذلك الشخص مقام المرته

المادة 753- إذا اشترط حين العقد أن يقبض المرتهن الرهن ثم وضعه الراهن والمرتهن بالإتفاق في يد العدل جاز ذل

المادة 754- ليس للعدل أن يعطي الرهن إلى الراهن أو المرتهن بلا إذن الآخر حالة كون الدين باقياً وإن فعل له أن يسترده
وإذا هلك الرهن قبل الإسترداد يضمن العدل قيمت

المادة 755- إذا توفي العدل يودع الرهن عند عدل غيره بتراضي الطرفين وإن لم يتفقا يضعه الحاكم في يد عد

المادة 756- ليس لأحد من الراهن والمرتهن بيع الرهن بلا إذن رفيق

المادة 757- إذا حل وقت أداء الدين وامتنع الراهن عن أدائه يؤمر من طرف الحاكم أن يبيع الرهن ويؤدي الدين وإذا أبى
يبيع الحاكم الرهن ويفي الدي

المادة 758- إذا غاب الراهن ولم تعلم حياته ومماته فالمرتهن يراجع الحاكم لأجل بيع الرهن واستيفاء مطلوب من

المادة 759- إذا خيف من فساد الرهن فللمرتهن أن يبيعه بأذن الحاكم. ويبقى الثمن في يده. وإذا باعه بدون إذن الحاكم
يكون ضامنا. كذلك إذا أدركت ثمار وخضرة الكرم والبستان المرهون وخيف من هلاكها يمكن بيعها برأي الحاكم وإذا باعها
المرتهن من ذاته كان ضامنا

المادة 760- إذا حل وقت أداء الدين ووكل الراهن المرتهن أو العدل أو أحداً غيرهما لاجل بيع الرهن صح ذلك. وليس للراهن
أن يعزل ذلك الوكيل بعدها. ولا ينعزل بوفاة الراهن والمرتهن أيضا

المادة 761- عند حلول وقت أداء الدين يبيع الوكيل الرهن ويسلم الثمن الى المرتهن. وإذا امتنع بجبر الراهن على بيع الرهن
وإذا أبى الراهن أجبر ببيع الحاكم وإذا كان الراهن أو ورثته غائبين يجبر الوكيل على البيع وإذا امتنع الحاكم بنفس

الأمــانــات
المادة 762- الأمانة هي الشيء الموجود عند الشخص الذي اتخذ أميناً. سواء اجعل امانة بعقد الاستحفاظ كالوديعة أم كان
أمانة ضمن عقد كالمأجور والمستعار. أو صار امانة في يد شخص بدون عقد ولا قصد. كما لو القت الريح في دار أحد مال جارة
فنظراً لكونه لم يوجد عقد فلا يكون ذلك المال وديعة عند صاحب البيت بل أمانة فقط

المادة 763- الوديعة هي المال الذي يودع عند شخص لاجل الحف

المادة 764- الإيداع إحالة الشخص محافظة ماله إلى آخر ويقال للمحيل مودع بكسر الدال وللذي قبل وديع ومستودع بفتح الدا

المادة 765- العارية هي المال الذي تمتلك منفعته لآخر مجاناً أي بلا بدل ويسمى معار أو مستعار أيض

المادة 766- الإعارة هي الأعطاء عارية ويقال للشخص الذي أعطي معيرا

المادة 767- الإستعارة هي الأخذ عارية ويقال للذي أخذ مستعيرا

المادة 768- الأمانة غير مضمونة. يعني على تقدير هلاكها أو ضياعها بدون صنع الأمين وتقصيرة ولا يلزم الضما

عمـوميــات
المادة 769- إذا وجد شخص شيئاً في الطريق أو في محل آخر وآخذه على أن مالاً له يكون في حكم الغاصب وعلى هذا إذا هلك
ذلك المال أو فقد يضمنه وإن لم يكن له صنع وتقصير وإما إذا أخذه على أن يعطيه لصاحبه فإن كان صاحبه معلوماً فهو في
يده أمانة محضة ويجب عليه تسليمه إلى صاحبة. وإن كان صاحبه غير معلوم فهو لقطة وأمانة في يد الملتقط أي الشخص الذي
وجده وأخذه

المادة 770- يعلن الملتقط أنه وجد لقطة ويحفظها عنده أمانة لبينما يظهر صاحبها فإذا ظهر شخص واثبت أنها ماله لزمه أن
يسلمه إياه

المادة 771- اذا هلك مال شخص عند آخر قضاء فإن كان اخذ بدون اذن المالك يضمنه على كل حال وإن كان أخذه بإذن صاحبه لا
يضمن لأنه امانة في يده ما لم يكن أخذه بصورة سوم الشراء وسمي الثمن فهلك المال لزمه الضمان مثلاً إذا أخذ شخص اناء
بلور من دكان البائع بدون اذنه فوقع من يده وانكسر ضمن قيمته وأما إذا أخذه بإذن صاحبه فوقع من يده بلا قصد اثناء
النظر وانكسر لا يلزمه الضمان ولو وقع ذلك الاناء على اناء آخر فانكسر ذلك الاناء لزمه ضمانه فقط وأما الاناء الاول
فلا يلزمه ضمانه لانه امانة في يده وأما لو قال لصاحب الدكان بكم هذا الاناء فقال له صاحب الدكان بكذا قرشاً خذه فأخذه
بيده فوقع على الأرض وانكسر ضمن ثمنه وكذا لو وقع كأس الفقاعي من يد أحد فانكسر وهو يشرب لا يلزمه الضمان لانه امانة
من قبيل العارية وأما لو وقع بسبب سوء استعماله فانكسر لزمه الضما

المادة 722- الإذن دلالة كالإذن صراحة. بيد أنه عند وجود النهي صراحة لا اعتبار للدالة. مثلاً إذا دخل رجل بيت آخر
فهو مأذون دلالة بشرب الماء بالإناء المخصوص له. وإذا سقط من يده قضاء وهو يشرب وانكسر لا يلزم الضمان. ولكن إذا اخذه
بيده مع أن صاحب البيت نهاه بقوله لا تمسه فسقط وانكسر يصير ضامنا

الـوديعــة
المادة 773- ينعقد الايداع بالايجاب والقبول دلالة أو صراحة. مثلاً لو قال صاحب الوديعة اودعتك هذا المال أو امنتك
عليه فقال المستودع أيضاً قبلت ينعقد الايداع صراحة. واذا دخل شخص الى الخان وقال لصاحب الخان أين اربط حيواني فاراه
محلاً وربط حيوانه فيه ينعقد الايداع دلالة وكذلك إذا ترك شخص ماله بجانب صاحب الدكان وذهب ورآه هو أيضاً وسكت يكون
ذلك المال وديعة عند صاحب الدكان وإذا ترك رجل ماله بجانب صاحب دكان قائلا له هذا وديعة عندك وذهب ورآه هو أيضا وسكت
الايداع. وإن قال صاحب الدكان لا أقبل ورده لا ينعقد الايداع. وإذا ترك شخص ماله بجانب جملة اشخاص على سبيل الوديعة
وذهب ورأوه هم أيضاً وسكتوا يكون ذلك المال وديعة عندهم جميعاً. ولكن إذا انصرفوا من ذلك المحل الواحد بعد الآخر يتعين
الذي بقي أخيراً للحفظ ويكون المال وديعة عنده

المادة 774- لكل من المودع والمستودع فسخ عقد الايداع متى شا

المادة 775- يشترط في الوديعة أن تكون قابلة لوضع اليد وصالحة للقبض. فبناء عليه لا يصح ايداع الطير الطائر في الهو

المادة 776- يشترط في صحة عقد الوديعة أن يكون المودع والمستودع عاقلين مميزين ولا يشترط كونهما بالغبن. فبناء عليه
ايداع المجنون والصبي غير المميز وقبولهما الوديعة غير صحيح وإما إيداع الصبي المميز المأذون وقبول الوديعة فهو صحي

المادة 777- الوديعة أمانة بيد المستودع بناء عليه إذا هلكت أو فقدت بدون صنع المستودع وتعديه وتقصيره في الحفظ لا
يلزم الضمان. فقط إذا أودعت باجره لاجل الحفظ وهلكت بسبب ممكن التحرز كالسرقة تكون مضمونة. مثلاً إذا سقطت الساعة
المودوعة من يد رجل قضاء وانكسرت لا يلزم الضمان. واما اذا وطئها برجله أو سقط من يده شيء عليها وانكسرت لزم الضمان.
كذلك اذا اعطى رجل لآخر اجره لاجل ايداع وحفظ ماله ثم فقد ذلك المال بسبب ممكن التحرز كالسرقة لزم الضمان على المستود

المادة 778- إذا وقع شيء من يد خادم المستودع على الوديعة فتلفت يكون الخادم ضامنا

المادة 779- فعل ما لا يرضاه صاحب الوديعة في حق الوديعة تع

المادة 780- يحفظ المستودع الوديعة مثل ماله بالذات أو بواسطة أمينة. وإذا هلكت أو فقدت عند أمينة بلال تعد ولا تقصير
لا يلزم الضمان على المستودع ولا على الأمي

المادة 781- للمستودع أن يحفظ الوديعة حيث يحفظ مال نفس

المادة 782- يلزم حفظ الوديعة مثل امثالها. بناء عليه حفظ الأموال كالنقود والمجوهرات في محال كالإصطبل والتبن تقصير
في الحفظ فإذا هلكت أو ضاعت لزم الضما

المادة 783- إذا تعدد المستودع ولم تكن الوديعة تصح قسمتها يحفظها الواحد بإذن الآخر أو يحفظونها بالمناوبة. وإن كانت
الوديعة تصح قسمتها ، يقسمونها بينهم بالتساوي ويحفظ كل منهم حصته وليس لأحد أن يدفع حصته الى المستودع الآخر بلا
إذن المودع. فإن فعل وهلكت أو ضاعت بلا تعد ولا تقصير بيد الآخر لا يلزم الضمان على الأخ

المادة 784- إن كان الشرط الوارد عند عقد الايداع مفيداً وممكن الاجراء فهو معتبر. وإلا فهو لغو. مثلاً إذا اودع مال
بشرط ان يحفظ في دار المستودع وحصلت ضرورة فانتقل الى محل آخر لوقوع الحريق فلا يعتبر الشرط. وفي هذه الصورة اذا نقلت
الوديعة الى محل آخر وهلكت أو فقدت بلا تعد ولا تقصير لا يلزم الضمان. وإذا اشترط المودع على المستودع حفظ الوديعة
وامره بذلك ونهاه عن اعطائها زوجته او ابنه او خادمه او لمن اعتاد حفظ مال نفسه فان كان ثمة اضطرار لاعطائها ذلك الشخص
فلا يعتبر النهي واذا اعطى المستودع الوديعة في هذه الصورة الى ذلك الشخص وهلكت أو فقدت بلا تعد ولا تقصير لا يلزم
الضمان. واذا اعطاها ولم يكن اضطراراً لذلك يضمن. كذلك اذا شرط حفظها في الغرفة الفلانية م الدار وحفظها المستودع
في غرفة اخرى فإن كانت الغرفة متساوية في امر المحافظة فلا يعتبر ذلك الشرط.واذا هلكت الوديعة في هذه الحالة لا يلزم
الضمان ايضاً واما إذا كان بينهما تفاوت كما لو كانت احدى الغرف من الحجر والاخرى من الخشب فيعتبر الشرط لكونه مفيداً
يكون المستودع مجبواً على حفظها في الغرفة المشروطة لها. وإذا وضع الوديعة في غرفة ادنى منها في الحفظ وهلكت يضم

المادة 785- إذا غاب صاحب الوديعة ولم تعلم حياته ومماته يحفظها المستودع إلى ان تتبين وفاته. وإن كانت الوديعة من
الأشياء التي تفسد بالمكث فله ان يبيعها بإذن الحاكم ويحفظ ثمنها امانة عنده. وإما إذا لم يبيعها وفسدت بالمكث فلا
يلزم الضما

المادى 786- نفقة الوديعة التي تحتاج الى نفقة كالفرس والبقرة عائدة على صاحبها. فإذا كان صاحبها غائباً يراجع المستودع
الحاكم وهو أيضاً يأمر باجراء الصورة التي هي اصلح وانفع في حق صاحب الوديعة. مثلاً ان كان ايجار الوديعة ممكناً يؤجرها
المستودع برأي الحاكم وينفق من اجرتها ويحفظ الفضل للمودع. او يبيعها بثمن مثلها. وان كان ايجارها غير ممكن يبيعها
في الحال بثمن مثلها أو بعد أن ينفق عليها من مال نفسه ثلاثة أيام ويطلب مصرف الثلاثة أيام من صاحبها واما إذا انفق
بدون اذن الحاكم فليس له ان يأخذ ما انفقه من المود

المادة 787- إذا هلكت الوديعة أو طرأ نقصان على قيمتها في حال تعدي المستودع أو تقصيره يلزم الضمان. مثلاً إذا صرف
المستودع النقود المودعة عنده في امور نفسه واستهلكها أو دفعها لغيره وجعله يستهلكها يضمن. وفي الصورة اذا صرف النقود
التي هي امانة عنده على ذلك الوجه ثم وضع محلها من مال نفسه وضاعت بدون تعدية وتقصيره لا يخلص من الضمان. وكذلك اذا
ركب المستودع الحيوان المودع عنده وهلك الحيوان اثناء سيره في الطريق سواء اكان بسبب سرعة السوق أم بسبب آخر ام سرق
في الطريق يضمن المستودع ذلك الحيوان. كذلك اذا كان المستودع عند وقوع الحريق مقتدراً على نقل الوديعة الى محل آخر
فلم ينقلها واحترقت لزم الضما

المادة 788- خلط الوديعة بلا اذن صاحبها مع مال آخر بصورة يتعذر ولا يمكن معها تفريقها عنه يعد تعدياً. بناء عليه اذا
خلط المستودع مقدار الدنانير ذات الماية المودعة عنده بدنانير بلا اذن ثم ضاعت أو سرقت يكون ضامنا

المادة 789- إذا خلط المستودع الوديعة باذن صاحبها بمال آخر على ما ذكر في المادة الآنفة واختلط المالان ببعضهما بدون
صنعه بحيث لا يمكن تفريقهما مثلاً لو انخرق الكيس الموجود داخل صندوق واختلطت الدنانير التي فيه مع دنانير اخرى يصير
المستودع وصاحب الوديعة شريكين في مجموعهما. وإذا هلكت أو ضاعت والحالة هذه بلا تعد ولا تقصير لا يلزم الضما

المادة 790- ليس للمستودع أن يودع الوديعة عند آخر. فإن فعل وهلكت بعده يضمن وإذا هلكت بتعدي المستودع الثاني وتقصيره
فإن شاء المودع ضمنها للمستودع الثاني وان شاء ضمنها للمستودع الاول ويرجع هذا على المستودع الثان

المادة 791- (إذا اودع المستودع الوديعة عند شخص آخر واجاز المودع ذلك خرج المستودع الأول من العهدة وصار الشخص الآخر
مستودعاً

المادة 792- كما ان للمستودع ان يستعمل الوديعة بإذن صاحبها فله أيضاً ان يؤجرها ويعيرها ويرهنها وإما إذا آجرها أو
أعارها أو رهنها بدون اذن صاحبها لآخر وهلكت الوديعة في يد المستأجر او المستعير او المرتهن أو ضاعت أو نقصت قيمتها
يكون المستودع ضامنا

المادة 793- إذا أقرض المستودع دراهم الامانة بلا إذن الى آخر وسلمها ولم يجز صاحبها يضمن المستودع تلك الدراهم. وكذلك
اذا أدى بالدراهم المودوعة عنده الدين الذي على صاحبها لآخر ولم يرض صاحبها يضم

المادة 794- إذا طلب الوديعة صاحبها لزم ردها وتسليمها له. ومؤونة الرد والتسليم يعني كلفته تعود على المودع. وإذا
طلبها المودع ولم يعطها المستودع وهلكت الوديعة أو ضاعت يضمن. بيد أنه إذا لم يمكنه اعطاءها لعذر كوجودها في محل بعيد
حين الطلب وهلكت أو ضاعت لا يلزم الضمان والحالة هذ

المادة 795- يرد المستودع الوديعة ويسلمها بالذات أو مع امينه فإذا تلفت أو ضاعت في اثناه ردها مع امينة بلا تعد ولا
تقصير لا يلزم الضما

المادة 796- إذا طلب أحد الشريكين (بعد أن أودعا مالهما المشترك عند شخص) حصته في غياب الآخر فإن كانت الوديعة من المثليات
اعطاه المستودع حصته وإن كانت من القيمات فليس له ذل

المادة 797- مكان الايداع في تسليم الوديعة معتبر. مثلاً المتاع الذي اودع في الشام يسلم في الشام ولا يجبر المستودع
على تسليمه في القد

المادة 798- منافع الوديعة لصاحبه

المادة 799- إذا غاب صاحب الوديعة وبناء على مراجعة من نفقته واجبة عليه قدر له الحاكم نفقة من نقود الغائب المودعة
وصرف المستودع من النقود المودعة عنده لنفقة ذلك الشخص لا يلزم الضمان وإما إذا صرف بلا أمر الحاكم يضم

المادة 800- إذا عرض للمستودع جنون وانقطع الرجاء من شفائه وكانت الوديعة التي أخذها قبل الجنة غير موجود عيناً فلصاحب
الوديعة حق بأن يرى كفيلاً معتبراً ويضمن الوديعة من مال المجنون. وإذا افاق واخبر بانه رد الوديعة الى صاحبها أو
أنها تلفت أو ضاعت بلا تعد ولا تقصير يسترد المبلغ الذي اخذ من

المادة 801- إذا توفى المستودع وكانت الوديعة موجودة عيناً في تركته فبما انها امانة بيد وارثه ايضاً ترد الى صاحبها
وأما إذا لم تكن موجودة فإن أقر الوارث بأن المستودع قال حياته لفظاً ردت الوديعة إلى صاحبها أو ضاعت أو انكرت واثبت
الوارث ذلك لا يلزم الضمان وإذا قال الوارث نحن نعرف الوديعة. ووصفها وفسرها وافاد أنها ضاعت بلا تعد ولا تقصير بعد
وفاة المستودع يصدق بيمينه ولا يلزم الضمان. وإذا لم يبين المستودع حال الوديعة فيكون قد توفي مجهلاً فتستوفى من تركته
مثل سائر ديون

المادة 802- إذا توفى المودع تدفع الوديعة الى وارثه. واما إذا كانت التركة مستغرقة بالدين يراجع الحاكم وإذا دفعها
المستودع الى الوارث بلا مراجعة الحاكم واستهلكها الوارث يكون المستودع ضامنا

المادة 803- الوديعة إذا لزم ضامنها فإن كانت من المثليات تضمن بمثلها وإن كانت من القيميات تضمن بقيمتها يوم وقوع
الشيء الموجب للضما

العارية
المادة 804- الاعارة تنعقد بالايجاب والقبول وبالتعاطي مثلا لو قال شخص لآخر اعرتك مالي هذا أو قال اعطيتك اياه عارية
فقال الآخر قبلت أو قبضه ولم يقل شيئاً أو قال رجل لانسان اعطني هذا المال عارية فاعطاه اياه وانعقدت الاعار

المادة 805- سكوت المعير لا يعد قبولاً فلو طلب شخص من آخر اعارة شيء سكت صاحب ذلك الشيء ثم أخذه المستعير كان غاصبا

المادة 806- للمعير أن يرجع عن الاعارة متى شا

المادة 807- تنفسخ الاعارة بموت أي واحد من المعير والمستعي

المادة 808- يشترط أن يكون الشيء المستعار صالحاً للانتفاع به بناء عليه لا تصح اعارة الحيوان النادر الفار ولا استعارت

المادة 809- يشترط كون المعير والمستعير عاقلين مميزين ولا يشترط كونهما بالغبن بناء عليه لا تجوز اعارة واستعارة المجنون
ولا الصبي غير المميز وأما الصبي المأذون فتجوز اعارته واستعارت

المادة 810- القبض شرط في العارية فلا حكم لها قبل القب

المادة 811- يلزم تعيين المستعار وبناء عليه إذا اعار شخص احدى دابتين بدون تعيين ولا تخيير لا تصح الاعارة بل يلزم
ان يعين المعير الداية التي يريد اعارتها منهما لكن اذا خيره قائلاً خذ ايهما عارية صحت العاري

المادة 812- المستعير يملك منفعة العارية بدون بدل فليس للمعير ان يطلب من المستعير اجره بعد الاستعما

المادة 813- العارية امانة في يد المستعير إذا هلكت أو ضاعت أو نقصت قيمتها بلا تعد ولا تقصير لا يلزم الضمان. مثلاً
اذا سقطت المرآة المعارة من يد المستعير بلا عمد أو زلقت رجله فسقطت المرآة وانكسرت لا يلزمه الضمان. وكذا لو وقع
على البساط المعار شيء فتلوث به ونقصت قيمته فلا ضما

المادة 814- اذا حصل من المستعير تعد او تقصير بحق العارية ثم هلكت او نقصت قيمتها فبأي سبب كان الهلاك او النقص يلزم
المستعير الضمان 0 مثلاً اذا ذهب المستعير بالدابة المعارة الى محل مسافته يومان في يوم واحد فتلفت تلك الدابة او
هزلت او نقصت قيمتها لزم الضمان وكذا لو استعار دابة ليذهب بها الى محل معين فتجاوز بها ذلك المحل ثم هلكت الدابة
حتف انفها لزم الضمان وكذلك اذا استعار انسان حلياً فوضعه على صبي قادراً على حفظ الاشياء التي عليه لا يلزم الضمان
وان لم يكن قادراً لزم المستعير الضمان

المادة 815- نفقة المستعار على المستعير بنا عليه لو ترك المستعير الدابة المعارة بدون علف فهلكت ضم

المادة 816- اذا كانت الاعارة مطلقة أي لم يقيدها المعير بزمان او مكان او بنوع من انواع الانتفاع كان للمستعير استعمال
العارية في أي زمان ومكان شاء الوجه الذي يريده لكن يقيد ذلك بالعرف والعادة 0 مثلاً اذا أعار رجل دابة على الوجه
المذكور اعارة مطلقة فالمستعير له أن يركبها في الوقت الذي يريده الى أي محل شاء وانما ليس له أن يذهب بها الى المحل
الذي مسافة الذهاب اليه ساعتان عرفا او عادة في ساعة واحدة كذلك لو استعار شخص حجرة في خان كان له ان يسكنها وان يضع
فيها امتعته الا ان ليس له ان يشتغل فيها بصنعة الحدادة خلافاً للعرف والعاد

المادة 817- اذا كانت الاعارة مقيدة بزمان او مكان يعتبر ذلك القيد فليس للمستعير مخالفته مثلاً اذا استعار دابة ليركبها
اربع ساعات وكذلك استعار فرساً ليركبه الى محل فليس له ان يركبه الى محل غير

المادة 818- اذا قيدت الاعارة بنوع من انواع الانتفاع فليس للمستعير ان يتجاوز ذلك النوع المأذون به الى ما فوقه لكن
له ان يخالف باستعمال العارية بما هو مساو لنوع الاستعمال الذي قيدت به او بنوع اخف منه 0 مثلاً لو استعار دابة ليحملها
حنطة فليس له ان يحمل عليها حديداً او حجارة وانما له ان يحملها حملاً 0 واما الدابة المستعارة للحمل فانها ترك

المادة 819- اذا كان المعير أطلق الإعارة بحيث لم يعين المنتفع كان للمستعير أن يستعمل العارية على اطلاقها 0 ويعني
ان شاء استعملها بنفسه وان شاء اعارها ليستعملها سواء اكانت مما لا يختلف باختلاف المستعملين كدابة الركوب 0 مثلاً
لو قال رجل لآخر اعرتك حجرتي فالمستعير له ان يسكنها بنفسه وأن يسكنها غيره وكذا لو قال اعرتك هذا الفرس كان للمستعير
أن يركبه بنفسه وان يركبه غير

المادة 820- يعتبر تعيين المنتفع في اعارة الاشياء التي تختلف باختلاف المستعملين ولا يعتبر في اعارة الاشياء التي
تختلف به الا أنه ان كان المعير نهى المستعير عن أن يعطيه لغيره فليس للمستعير ان يعيره لأخر ليستعمله 0 مثلاً لو
قال المعير للمستعير اعرتك هذا الفرس لتركبه انت فليس له ان يركب خادمه اياه 0 واما لو قال له اعرتك هذا البيت لتسكنه
أنت كان للمستعير ان يسكنه وأن فيه غيره لكن اذا قال له أيضاً لا تسكن فيه غيرك فليس له حينئذ أن يسكن فيه غير

المادة 821- ان استعير فرس لان يركب الى محل معين فإن كانت الطرق الى ذلك المحل متعددة كان للمستعير أن يذهب من أي
طريق شاء من الطرق التي اعتاد الناس السلوك فيها وأما لو ذهب في طريق ليس معتاداً السلوك فيه فهلك الفرس لزم الضمان
0 وكذلك لو ذهب من طريق غير الذي عينه المعير فهلك الفرس فإن كان الطريق الذي سلكه المستعير أبعد من الطريق الذي
عينه المعير او غيره مأمون وخلاف المعتاد لزمه الضما

المادة 822- اذا طلب شخص من امرأة اعارة شيء هو ملك زوجها فاعارته اياه بلا اذن الزوج فضاع فإن كان ذلك الشيء مما
هو داخل البيت وفي يد الزوجة عادة لا يضمن المستعير ولا الزوجة أيضاً 0 وان لم يكن ذلك الشيء من الأشياء التي تكون
في يد النساء كالفرس فالزوج مخير ان شاء ضمنه لزوجته وان شاء ضمنه للمستعي

المادة 823- ليس للمستعير ان يؤجر العارية ولا أن يرهنها بدون اذن المعير واذا استعار مالاً ليرهنه على دين عليه في
بلد فليس له أن يرهنه على دين عليه في بلد آخر فإذا رهنه فهلك لزمه الضما

المادة 824- للمستعير أن يودع العارية عند آخر فإذا هلكت في يد المستودع بلا تعد ولا تقصير لا يلزم الضمان 0 مثلاً
اذا استعار دابة على أن يذهب بها الى محل كذا ثم يعود فوصل الى ذلك المحل فتعبت الدابة وعجزت عن المشي فأودعها عند
شخص ثم هلكت حتف انفها فلا ضما

المادة 825- متى طلب المعير العارية لزم المستعير ردها اليه فوراً واذا اوقفها وأخرها بلا عذر فتلفت العارية او نقصت
قيمتها ضم

المادة 826- العارية الموقتة نصاً او دلالة يلزم ردها للمعير في ختام المدة لكن المكث المعتاد معفو 0 مثلاً لو استعارات
إمرأة حلياً على أن تستعمله الى عصر اليوم الفلاني لزم رد الحلي المستعار في حلول ذلك الوقت وكذلك لو استعارت حلياً
على أن تلبسه في عرس فلان لزم إعادته في ختام ذلك العرس لكن يجب مرور الوقت المعتاد للرد والإعار

المادة 827- اذا استعير شيء للاستعمال في عمل مخصوص فمتى انتهى ذلك العمل بقيت العارية في يد المستعير أمانة كالوديعة
وحينئذ ليس له ان يستعملها ولا أن يمسكها زيادة عن المكث المعتاد واذا استعملها او امسكها فهلكت ضم

المادة 828- المستعير يرد العارية الى المعير بنفسه او بأمينة فاذا ردها بغير امينة فهلكت او ضاعت قبل الوصول ضم

المادة 829- اذا كانت العارية من الأشياء النفيسة كالمجوهرات يلزم في ردها ان تسلم ليد المعير نفسه وأما ما سوى ذلك
من الأشياء فإيصالها الى المحل الذي يعد التسليم فيه في العرف والعارية تسليماً (وكذا اعطاؤها الى خادم المعير )
ردو تسليم 0 مثلاً الدابة المعارة تسليمها إيصالها الى اصطبل المعير او تسليمها الى سائس

المادة 830- عندما يرد المستعير العارية التي في يده فمؤنتها أي كلفتها ومصارف نقلها تلزم المستعي

المادة 831- استعارة الارض للبناء عليها ولغرس الأشجار صحيحة الا أن للمعير أن يرجع على الاعارة في أي وقت أراد وان
يطلب قلع ذلك أما اذا كانت الاعارة مؤقتة فيضمن المعير مقدار التفاوت الموجود بين قيمة الأبنية والأشجار مقلوعة حين
قلعها وبين قيمتها مقلوعة في حالة بقائها الى انقضاء المدة مثلاً اذا كانت قيمة الأبنية والأشجار مقلوعة في حالة قلعها
في الحال اثنى عشر ديناراً وقيمتها على أن تبقى الى انقضاء المدة عشرين ديناراً وطلب المعير قلعها في الحال فيلزمه
أداء ثمانية دناني

المادة 832- ليس للمستعير استرداد الارض التي اعيرت للزرع اذا رجع عن اعارته قبل وقت الحصاد سواء أكانت الاعارة مؤقتة
أم غير مؤقت

الهبة 
المادة 833- الهبة هي يمليك مال لآخر بلا عوض ويقال لفاعله واهب ولذلك المال موهوب ولمن قبله موهوب له والاتهاب بمعنى
قبول الهبة أيضاً

المادة 834- الهدية هي المال الذي يعطي لأحد او يرسل اليه اكراماً ل

المادة 835- الصدقة هي المال الذي وهب لأجل الثوا

المادة 836- الاباحة هي عبارة عن اعطاء الرخصة والاذن لشخص ان يأكل او يتناول شيئاً بلا عو

عقد الهبة 
المادة 837- تنعقد الهبة بالايجاب والقبول وتتم بالقبض

المادة 838- الايجاب في الهبة هؤلاء الالفاظ المستعملة في معنى تمليك المال مجاناً كاكرمت ووهبت وأهديت والتعبيرات
التي تدل على التمليك مجاناً ايجاب للهبة أيضاً كاعطاء الزوج زوجته قرطاً او شيئاً آخر من الحلي او قوله لها خذي هذا
وعلقي

المادة 839- تنعقد الهبة بالتعاطي أيضا

المادة 840- الارسال والقبض في الهبة والصدقة ويقوم مقام الايجاب والقبول لفظا

المادة 841- القبض في الهبة كالقبول في البيع بناء عليه تتم الهبة اذا قبض الموهوب له في مجلس الهبة المال الموهوب
بدون ان يقول قبلت واتهبت عند ايجاب الواهب أي قوله وهبتك هذا الما

المادة 842- يلزم اذن الواهب صراحة او دلالة بالقبض وأما اذنه صراحة فهو قوله خذ هذا المال فإني وهبتك إياه ان كان
المال حاضراً في مجلس الهبة ، ان كان غائباً فقوله وهبتك المال الفلاني اذهب وخذه هو أمر صري

المادة 843 - ايجاب الواهب اذن دلالة بالقبض وأما اذنه صراحة فهو قوله خذ هذا المال فإني وهبتك إياه إن كان المال حاضرا
في مجلس الهبة ، ان كان غائباً فقوله وهبتك المال الفلاني اذهب وخذه هو أمر صري

المادة 844- اذا اذن الواهب صراحة بالقبض يصح قبض الموهوب له المال الموهوب في مجلس الهبة وبعد الافتراق اما الاذن
دلالة فمعتبر بمجلس الهبة ولا يعتبر بعد الافتراق مثلا: لو قال وهبتك هذا وقبضه الموهوب له ذلك المجلس يصح وأما لو
قبضه بعد الافتراق عن المجلس لا يصح كذلك لو قال وهبتك المال الذي هو في المحل الفلاني ولم يقل اذهب وخذه فإذا
ذهب الموهوب له وقبضه لا يص

المادة 845- للمشتري ان يهب المبيع لآخر قبل قبضه من البائع 0 ويأمر الموهوب له بالقب

المادة 846- من وهب ماله الذي هو في يد آخر له تتم الهبة ولا حاجة الى القبض والتسليم مرة أخر

المادة 847- اذا وهب أحد دينه للمديون او ابرأ ذمته عن الدين ولم يرده المديون تصح الهبة ويسقط عنه الدين في الحا

المادة 848- من وهب دينه الذي هو في ذمة واحد لآخر وأذنه صراحة بقوله اذهب فخذه فذهب الموهوب له وقبضه تتم الهب

المادة 489- اذا توفى الواهب او الموهوب له قبل القبض تبطل الهب

المادة 850- اذا وهب أحد لابنه الكبير العاقل البالغ شيئاً يلزم التسليم والقب

المادة 851- يملك الصغير المال وهبه اياه وصية او مربية يعني من هو في حجرة وتربيته سواء أكان المال في يده أم كان
وديعة عند غيره بمجرد الايجاب أي بمجرد قول الواهب وهبت ولا يحتاج الى القب

المادة 852- اذا وهب أحد شيئاً لطفل تتم الهبة بقبض وليه او مريب

المادة 853- اذا وهب شيء للصبي المميز تتم الهبة بقبضه إياه وان كان له ول

المادة 854- الهبة المضافة ليست بصحيحة مثلاً لو قال وهبتك الشيء الفلاني اعتباراً من رأس الشهر الآتي لا تصح الهب

المادة 855- تصح الهبة بشرط عوض ويعتبر الشرط مثلاً لو وهب أحد لآخر شيئاً بشرط أن يعطيه كذا عوضاً او يؤدي دينه المعلوم
المقدار تلزم الهبة كذلك لو وهب أحد وسلم عقاراً مملوكاً له لآخر بشرط أن يقوم بنفقته حتى الممات وكان الموهوب له
راضياً بانفاقه حسب ذلك الشرط فليس للواهب اذا ندم الرجوع عن هبته واسترداد ذلك العقا

شروط الهبة
المادة 856- يشترط وجود الموهوب في وقت الهبة بناء عليه لا تصح هبة عنب بستان سيدرك او فلو فرس سيولد

المادة 857- يشترط أن يكون الموهوب مال الواهب بناء عليه لو وهب أحد مال غيره بلا إذنه لا تصح الا إنه لو اجازها صاحب
المال بعد الهبة تص

المادة 858- يلزم أن يكون الموهوب معلوماً ومعيناً بناء عليه لو قال الواهب لا على التعيين قد وهبت شيئاً من مالي او
وهبت احد هاتين الفرسين لا يصح واما اذا قال لك الفرس التي تريدها من هاتين الفرسين وعين الموهوب له في مجلس الهبة
احدهما صحت اللهبة ولا يفيدد تعيينه بعد المفارقة عن مجلس الهبة

المادة 859- يشترط أن يكون الواهب عاقلاً بالغاً بناء عليه لا تصح هبة الصغير والمجنون والمعتوة واما الهبة لهؤلاء
فصحيح

المادة 860- يلزم في الهبة رضاء الواهب فلا تصح الهبة التي وقعت بالجبر والإكرا

أحكام الهبة 
المادة 861- يملك الموهوب به بالقبض الموهوب

المادة 865- لو استرد الواهب الموهوب بعد القبض من نفسه بدون رضاء الموهوب له او بدون حكم الحاكم وقضائه كان غاصباً
وفي هذه الصورة لو تلف او ضاع في يده كان ضامنا

المادة 866- اذا وهب شخص شيئاً لاصولة وفروعه او لاخيه او لاخته او لأولادهما او لاخ وأخت ابيه وامه فليس له الرجوع
بعد الهب

المادة 867- لو وهب كل من الزوج والزوجة لآخر شيئاً حال كون الزوجية قائمة بينهما فبعد التسليم ليس له الرجو

المادة 868- اذا أعطى للهبة عوض وقبضه الواهب فهو مانع للرجوع فعليه لو أعطى للواهب من جانب الموهوب له او من آخر شيء
على كونه عوضاً عن هبته وقبضه فليس له الرجوع عن هبته بعد ذل

المادة 869- اذا حصل في الموهوب زيادة متصلة كأن كان أرضاً وأحدث الموهوب له عليهما بناء او غرس فيها شجراً او كان
حيواناً ضعيفاً فسمن عند الموهوب له او غير على وجه تبدل به اسمه كأن كان حنطة فطحنت وجعلت دقيقاً لا يصح الرجوع عن
الهبة حينئذ وإما الزيادة المنفصلة فلا تكون مانعة للرجوع فلو حملت الفرس التي وهبها أحد لغيره فليس به الرجوع عن
الهبة لكن له الرجوع بعد الولادة وبهذه الصورة يكون فلوها للموهوب ل

المادة 870- اذا باع الموهوب له الموهوب او أخرجه من ملكه بالهبة والتسليم لا يبقى للواهب صلاحية الرجو

المادة 871- اذا استهلك الموهوب في يد الموهوب له لا يبقى للرجوع مح

المادة 872- وفاة كل من الواهب والموهوب له مانعة من الرجوع فعليه ليس للواهب الرجوع عن الهبة اذا توف الموهوب له كذلك
ليس للورثة استرداد الموهوب اذا توفي الواه

المادة 873- اذا وهب الدائن الدين للمديون فليس له الرجوع بعد ذلك انظر مادتي (848,51

المادة 874- لا يصح الرجوع عن الصدقة بعد القبض بوجه من الوجو

المادة 875- اذا أباح أحد لآخر شيئاً من مطعوماته فأخذه فليس له التصرف فيه بوجه من لوازم التملك كالبيع والهبة ولكن
له الاكل والتناول من ذلك الشيء وبعد هذا ليس لصاحبه مطالبة قيمته مثلاً اذا أكل احد من كرم آخر واباحته مقداراً
من العنب فليس لصاحب الكرم مطالبة ثمنه بعد ذل

المادة 876- الهدايا التي تأتي في الختان او الزفاف تكون لم تأتي باسمه من المختون او العروس او الوالد والوالدة وان
لم يذكر انها وردت لمن ولم يمكن السؤال والتحقيق فعلى ذلك يراعي عرف البلدة وعاداته

المادة 877- اذا وهب من لا وارث له جميع امواله لاحد في مرض موته وسلمها تصح وبعد وفاته ليس لامين بين المال المداخلة
في تركت

المادة 878- اذا وهب الزوج الذي ليس له وارث غير زوجته جميع امواله في مرض موته لزوجته وسلمه اياها او وهبت الزوجة
التي ليس لها وارث غير زوجها جميع اموالها في مرض الموت الى زوجها وسلمته اياه كان صحيحاً وبعد الوفاة ليس لامين بيت
المال المداخلة في تركة أحدهما أي اذا لم يكن مديوناً أيضاً لان الهبة في مرض الموت وصية وتصح الوصية ايضاً للوارث
عند عدم وجود المزاحم ( الدر المنتقي في الفرائض 

المادة 879- اذا وهب أحد في مرض موته شيئاً لاحد ورثته وبعد وفاته لم تجز الورثة الباقون لا تصح تلك الهبة أما لو
وهب وسلم الغير الورثة فان كان ثلث ماله مساعداً لتمام الموهوب تصح وان لم يكن مساعداً ولم تجز الورثة الهبة تصح في
المقدار المساعد ويكون الموهوب له مجبوراً برد الباق

المادة 880- اذا وهب من استغرقت تركته بالديون في مرض موته امواله لوارثه او لغيره وسلمها ثم توفي فلأصحاب الديون الغاء
الهبة وادخال امواله في قسمة الغرما

الهبة 
المادة 881- الغصب هو أخذ مال أحد وضبطه بدون اذنه ويقال للآخر غاصب وللمال المظبوط مغصوب ولصاحبه مغصوب منه

المادة 882- قيمة الشيء قائماً هي قيمة الابنية او الاشجار حال كونها قائمة في محلها وهو أن تقوم الارض مرة مع الأبنية
او الاشجار ومرة تقوم وهي خالية عنها فالتفاضل والتفاوت الذي يحصل بين القيمتين هو قيمة الابنية او الاشجار قائم

المادة 883- القيمة مبيناً هي قيمة البناء قائما

المادة 884- القيمة مقلوعاً هي قيمة انقاض الابنية بعد القلع او قيمة الاشجار المقلوع

المادة 885- قيمته مستحقاً للقلع هي القيمة الباقية بعد تنزيل اجرة القلع من قيمة المقلو

المادة 886 - نقصان الأرض هو الفرق والتفاوت الذي يحصل بين قيمة اجرة الأرض قبل الزراعة وبين قيمة اجرتها بعده

المادة 887- "الاتلاف مباشرة هو اتلاف الشيء بالذات ويقال لمن فعله فاعل مباشرة 

المادة 888- الإتلاف تسبباً هو التسبب لتلف شيء يعني احداث امر في شيء يفضي الى تلف شيء آخر على جري العادة ويقال لفاعله
متسبب فعليه ان قطع حبل قنديل معلق هو سبب مفض لسقوطه على الارض وانكساره فالذي قطع الحبل يكون اتلف الحبل مباشرة
وكسر القنديل تسببا

المادة 889- التقدم هو التنبيه والتوصية بدفع الضرر الملحوظ وازالته قبل وقوع

المادة 890- يلزم رد المال المغصوب عيناً وتسليمه الى صاحبه في مكان الغصب ان كان موجوداً وان صادف صاحب المال الغاصب
في بلدة اخرى ، وكان المال المغصوب معه فان شاء صاحبة استرده هناك وان شاء طلب رده الى مكان الغصب وتكون مصاريف نقله
ومؤونة رده على الغاص

أحكام الغصب
المادة 891- كما انه يلزم ان يكون الغاصب ضامناً اذا استهلك المال المغصوب كذلك اذا تلف او ضاع بتعديه او بدون تعديه
يكون ضامناً ايضاً فإن كان من القيميات يلزم الغاصب قيمته في زمان الغصب ومكانه وان كان من المثليات يلزمه اعطاء
مثله

المادة 892- اذا رد وسلم الغاصب عين المغصوب لصاحبه في مكان الغصب يبرأ من الضما

المادة 893- اذا وضع الغاصب عين المغصوب امام صاحبه بصورة يقدر معها على اخذه يكون قد رد المغصوب وان لم يوجد قبض
حقيقي واما لو تلف المغصوب ووضع الغاصب قيمته امام صاحبه بتلك الصورة فلا يبرأ ما لم يوجد قبض حقيق

المادة 894- لو سلم الغاصب عين المغصوب الى صاحبه في محل مخوف فله حق في عدم قبوله ولا يبرأ الغاصب من الضمان بهذه
الصور

المادة 895- اذا أدى الغاصب قيمة المال المغصوب الذي تلف الى صاحبه ولم يقبله راجع الحاكم فيأمره بالقبو

المادة 896- اذا كان المغصوب منه صبياً ورد الغاصب اله المغصوب فان كان مميزاً واهلاً لحفظ المال يصح الرد والا فلا
يبرأ الغاصب من الضمان حسب المادة (850

المادة 897- اذا كان المغصوب فاكهة فتغيرت عند الغاصب كأن بيبست فصاحبه بالخيار ان شاء استرد المغصوب عيناً وان شاء
ضمنه قيمت

المادة 898- اذا غير الغاصب بعض اوصاف المغصوب بزيادة شيء عليه من ماله فالمغصوب منه مخير ان شاء اعطى قيمة الزيادة
واسترد المغصوب عيناً وان شاء ضمنه قيمته مثلاً لو كان المغصوب ثوباً وكان صبغه الغاصب فالمغصوب منه مخير إن شاء ضمن
الغاصب قيمة الثوب وان شاء اعطى قيمة الصبغ واسترد الثوب عينا

المادة 899 - اذا غير الغاصب المال المغصوب بحيث يتبدل اسمه يكون ضامناً ويبقى المال المغصوب له 0 مثلاً لو كان المال
المغصوب حنطة وجعلها الغاصب بالطحن دقيقاً يضمن مثل الحنطة ويكون الدقيق له كما ان من غصب حنطة غيره وزرعها في ارضه
يكون ضامناً للحنطة ويكون المحصول ل

المادة 900- اذا تناقص سعر المغصوب وقيمته بعد الغصب فليس لصاحبه ان لا يقبله وان يطالب بقيمته التي كانت في زمان الغصب
ولكن اذا طرأ على قيمة المغصوب نقصان بسبب استعمال الغاصب يلزم الضمان0 مثلاً اذا ضعف الحيوان الذي غصب ورده الغاصب
الى صاحبه يلزم ضمان نقصان قيمته كذلك اذا شق الثوب الذي غصب فطرأ بذلك على قيمته نقصان فان كان النقصان يسيراً يعني
لم يكن بالغاً ربع قيمته المغصوب فعلى الغاصب ضمان نقصان قيمته وان كان فاحشاً اعني ان كان النقصان مساوياً لربع قيمته
او ازيد فالمغصوب منه مخير ان شاء ضمنه نقصان القيمة وان شاء تركه للغاصب واخذ منه تمام قيمت

المادة 901- الحال الذي هو مساو للغصب في ازالة التصرف حكمه حكم الغصب فلذلك اذا انكر المستودع الوديعة يكون في حكم
الغاصب واذا تلفت الوديعة في يده بعد ذلك يكون ضامنا

المادة 902- لو خرج ملك احد من يده بلا قصد ، مثلاً لو سقط جبل بما عليه من الروضة على الروضة التي تحته يتبع الاقل
في القيمة الاكثر يعني صاحب الأرض التي قيمتها اكثر يضمن لصاحب الاقل ويمتلك الارض مثلاً لو كان قبل الانهدام قيمة
الروضة العليا خمسمائة قرش وقيمة السفلى الفاً يضمن صاحب الثانية لصاحب الاولى قيمتها ويمتلكها كما اذا سقط من يد
احد لؤلؤ قيمته خمسون قرشاً والتقطته دجاجة قيمتها خمسة فصاحب اللؤلؤ يعطي الخمسة قروش ويأخذ الدجاجة انظر المواد
ال 27 و 28 و ال2

المادة 903- زوائد المغصوب لصاحبه واذا استهلكها الغاصب يضمنها ، مثلاً اذا استهلك الغاصب لبن الحيوان او فلوه الحاصلين
حال وجود المغصوب في يد الغاصب ضمنها حيث انها اموال المغصوب منه كذلك لو اغتصب احد خلية العسل مع نحلها واستردها
المغصوب منه يأخذ ايضاً العسل الذي حصل عنب الغص

المادة 904- عسل النحل التي اتخذت في روضة احد مأوى هو لصاحب الروضة واذا اخذه واستهلكه غيره يضم

المادة 905- المغصوب ان كان عقاراً يلزم الغاصب رده الى صاحبه بدون تغييره وتنقيصه واذا طرأ على قيمته ذلك العقار
نقصان بصنع الغاصب وفعله يضمن نقصان قيمته مثلاً لو هدم احد محلاً من الدار التي غصبها او انهدم بسبب سكناه وطرأ على
قيمتها نقصان يضمن مقدار النقصان كذلك لو احترقت الدار من النار التي اوقدها الغاصب يضمن قيمتها مبين

المادة 906- اذا كان المغصوب ارضاً وكان الغاصب انشأ عليها بناء او غرس فيها اشجاراً يؤمر الغاصب بقلعها وان كان
القلع مضراً بالأرض فللمغصوب منه ان يعطي قيمته مستحق القلع ويضبط الارض ولكن لو كانت قيمة الاشجار او البناء ازيد
من قيمتة الارض وكان قد أنشأ او غرس بزعم سبب شرعي كان حينئذ لصاحب البناء او الاشجار أن يعطي قيمة الأرض ويمتلكها
0 مثلاً لو انشأ احد على العرصة الموروثة له من والده بناء بمصرف ازيد من قيمتة العرصة ثم ظهر لها مستحق فالباني
يعطي قيمة العرصة ويضبطه
مبادئ 

المادة 907- لو غصب أحد عرصة آخر وزرعها ثم استردها صاحبها يضمنه نقصان الأرض الذي يترتب على زراعته كذلك لو زرع أحد
مستقلاً العرصة التي يملكها مشتركاً مع آخر بلا اذنه فبعد اخذ حصته من العرصة يضمنه نقصان حصته من الارض الذي ترتب
على زراعت

المادة 908- اذا كرب احد أرض آخر غصباً ثم استردها صاحبها فليس للغاصب مطالبة اجرة في مقابلة الكرا

المادة 909- لو شغل احد عرصة آخر بوضع كناسة او غيرها فيها يجبر على رفع ما وضعه وتخليه العرص

المادة 910- " غاصب الغاصب حكمه حكم الغاصب فاذا غصب من الغاصب المال المغصوب شخص آخر واتلفه او تلف في يده فالمغصوب
منه مخير ان شاء ضمنه الغاصب الاول وان شاء ضمنه الغاصب الثاني وله ان يضمن مقداراً منه الاول والمقدار الآخر الثاني
0 وبتقدير تضمينه الغاصب الاول فهو يرجع على الثاني وأما اذا ضمنه الثاني فليس للثاني ان يرجع على الاول 

المادة 911- اذا رد غاصب الغاصب المال المغصوب الى الغاصب الاول يبرأ وحده واذا رده الى المغصوب منه يبرأ هو والاو

مباشرة الإتلاف
المادة 912- اذا اتلف احد مال غيره الذي في يده او في يد أمينة قصداً او من غير قصد يضمن واما اذا اتلف احد المال
المغصوب الذي هو في يد الغاصب فالمغصوب منه بالخيار ان شاء ضمنه الغاصب وهو يرجع على المتلف وان شاء ضمنه المتلف
وفي هذه الصورة ليس للمتلف الرجوع على الغاصب 0

المادة 913- اذا زلق احد وسقط على مال آخر واتلفه يضم

المادة 914- لو اتلف احد مال غيره ظاناً انه ماله يضم

المادة 915- لو جر احد ثياب غيره وشقها يضمن قيمتها كاملة واما لو تثبت بها وانشقت بجر صاحبها يضمن نصف القيمة 0 كذلك
لو جلس احد على اذيال ثياب ونهض صاحبها يضمن نصف القيمة 0 كذلك لو جلس احد على اذيال ثياب ونهض صاحبها غير عالم بجلوس
الآخر وانشقت يضمن ذلك الشخص نصف قيمته

المادة 916- تلف صبي ما غيره يلزم الضمان من ماله وان لم يكن له مال ينتظر الى حال يسر ولا يضمن ولي

المادة 917- لو أورث احد مالاً لآخر نقصاناً في قيمته يضمن ذلك النقصا

المادة 918- اذا هدم احد عقاره غيره كالحانوت والدار بغير حق فصاحبه بالخيار ان شاء ترك انقاضه للهادم وضمنه قيمته
مبنياً وان شاء حط من قيمته مبيناً قيمة الانقاض وضمنه القيمة الباقية واخذ هو الانقاض 0 ولكن اذا بناه الغاصب كالاول
يبرأ من الضما

المادة 919- لو هدم احد داراً بلا اذن صاحبها بسبب وقوع حريق في الحي وانقطع هناك الحريق فان كان قد هدمها بامر ولي
الامر لا يلزم الضمان وان كان قد هدمها بنفسه يلزم الضما

المادة 920- لو قطع احد الاشجار التي في روضة غيره بغير حق فصاحبها مخير ان شاء اخذ قيمة الاشجار قائمة وترك الاشجار
المقطوعة للقاطع وان شاء حط من قيمتها قائمة قيمتها مقطوعة وأخذ المبلغ الباقي والاشجار المقطوعة 0 مثلاً لو كانت
قيمة الروضة حال كون الاشجار المقطوعة قائمة عشرة الآف وبلا اشجار خمسة الآف وقيمة الاشجار الفين فصاحبها بالخيار
ان شاء ترك الاشجار المقطوعة للقطع واخذ خمسة الآف وان شاء اخذ ثلاثة الآف والاشجار المقطوع

المادة 921- ليس للمظلوم ان يظلم آخر بسبب كونه قد ظلم ، مثلاً لو اتلف احد مال اخر فقابله باتلاف ماله يكون الاثنان
ضامنين 0 كذلك لو اتلف احد من قبيلة مال آخر من قبيلة آخر فاتلف هذا ايضاً مال ذاك يضمن كلاهما المال الذي اتلفاه
كما أنه لو انخدع احد فاخذ دراهم زائفة من أحد فليس له ان ينقدها غير

المادة 922- لو اتلف احد مال الاخر وانقص قيمته تسبباً يعني لو كان سبباً مفضياً لاتلاف مال او نقصان قيمته يكون ضامناً
0 مثلاً اذا تمسك احد بثياب آخر وحال مجاذبتهما سقط مما عليه شيء او تعيب يكون المتمسك ضامناً وكذا لو سد أحد ماء
ارض لآخر او روضته ويبست مزروعاته ومغروساته وتلف او افاض الماء زيادة وغرقت المزروعات وتلفت يكون ضامناً 0 وكذا 
لو فتح احد باب اصطبل لآخر وفرت حيواناته او ضاعت او فتح باب قفص وفر الطير الذي كان فيه يكون ضامنا

المادة 923- لو جفلت دابة احد من الآخر وفرت فضاعت لا يلزم الضمان وأما اذا كان قد أجفلها قصداً يضمن ، وكذا اذا جفلت
الدابة من صوت البندقية التي رماها الصياد بقصد الصيد فوقعت وتلفت او انكسر احد اعضائها لا يلزم الضمان ، اما اذا
رمى البندقية بقصد اجفالها يضمن (راجع مادة 93

المادة 924- يشترط التعدي في كون التسبب موجباً للضمان على ما ذكر آنفاً يعني ضمان المتسبب في الضرر مشروط بعلمه فعلا
مفضياً الى ذلك الضرر بغير حق مثلاً لو حفر احد في الطريق العام بئراً بلا اذن ولي الأمر ووقعت فيها دابة لاخر وتلفت
يضمن واما لو وقعت الدابة في بئر كان قد حفرها في ملكه وتلفت لا يضم

المادة 925- لو فعل احد فعلاً يكون سبباً لتلف شيء فحل في ذلك الشيء فعل اختياري يعني أن شخصاً آخر اتلف ذلك الشيء
مباشرة يكون ذلك المباشر الذي هو صاحب الفعل الاختياري ضامناً (راجع المادة ال90

المادة 926- لكل احد حق المرور في الطريق العام لكن بشرط السلامة يعني انه مقيد بشرط ان لا يضر غيره بالحالات التي
يمكن التحرز منها فلو سقط على ظهر الحمال حمل واتلف مال احد يكون الحمال ضامناً وكذا اذا احرقت شرارة ثياب أحد كان
ماراً في الطريق وكانت الشرارة التي طارت من دكان الحداد حين ضربه الحديد يضمن الحداد ثياب الما

المادة 927- ليس لاحد الجلوس في الطريق العام للبيع والشراء ووضع شيء فيه واحداثه بلا اذن ولي الامر واذا فعل يضمن
الضرر والخسارة اللذين يتوالدن من ذلك الفعل 0 بناء عليه لو وضع احد على الطريق العام ادوات العمارة او الحجارة وعثر
بها حيوان آخر وتلف يضمن كذلك لو صب احد على الطريق العام شيئاً يزلق به كالدهن وزلق حيوان وتلف يضم

المادة 928- لو سقط حائط أحد وأورث غيره ضرراً لا يلزم الضمان ولكن لو كان الحائط مائلاً للانهدام قبلاً وكان قد نبه
عليه احد وتقدم الناس لقوله اهدم حائطك وكان قد وكان قد مضى وقت يمكن هدم الحائط فيه يلزم الضمان ولكن يشترط ان يكون
المنبه من اصحاب حق التقدم والتنبيه أي اذا كان الحائط سقط على دار الجيران يلزم ان يكون الذي تقدم للتنبيه من سكان
تلك الدار لا يفيد تقدم أحد من الخارج وتنبهه واذا كان قد انهدم على الطريق الخاص يلزم أن يكون المنبه ممن له حق المرور
في ذلك الطريق وان كان الانهدام على الطريق العام فلكل احد حق التنبي

المادة 929 - الضرر الذي احدثه الحيوان بنفسه لا يضمنه صاحبه ( راجع مادة 94) ولكن لو استهلك حيوان مال احد ورآه صاحبه
ولم يمنعه يضمن ويضمن صاحب الحيوان ذي الضرر المتعين كالثور النطوح والكلب العقور ما اتلفه اذا تقدم احد من اهل محلته
او قريته بقوله امسك حيوانك لم يمسك

المادة 930- لا يضمن صاحب الدابة التي اضرت بيديها او رأسها او ذيلها او رجلها حال كونها في ملكه راكباً كان او لم
يك

المادة 931- اذا ادخل احد دابته في ملك غيره باذنه لا يضمن جنايتها في الصور التي ذكرت في المادة الآنفة حيث انها تعد
كالكائنة في ملكه وان كان ادخلها بدون اذن صاحبه يضمن ضرر تلك الدابة وخسارها على كل حال يعني حال كونه راكباً او
سائقاً او قائداً او موجوداً عندها او غير موجود اما لو افلتت ودخلت في ملك الغير واضرت فلا يضم

المادة 932 - لكل أحد حق المرور في الطريق العام مع حيوانه ايضاً فلذلك لا يضمن المار راكباً على حيوانه في الطريق
العام الضرر والخسارة اللذين لا يمكن التجرز عنهما مثلاً لو انتشر او تطاير من رجل الدابة غبار او طين ولوث ثياب الآخر
ورفست برجلها المؤخرة او لطمت بذيلها واضرت لا يلزم الضمان ولكن يضمن الراكب الضرر والخسارة اللذين وقعا من مصادمتها
ولطمة يدها او رأسها لا مكان التحرز من ذل

المادة 933- القائد والسائق في الطريق العام كالراكب يعني لا يضمنان الا ما يضمنه الراكب من الضرر

المادة 934- ليس لأحد حق توقيف دابته أو ربطها في الطريق العام بناء عليه لو وقف أو ربط احد دابته في الطريق العام
يضمن جنايتها على كل حال سواء رفست بيدها او رجلها او جنت بسائر الوجوه واما المحال التي اعدت لتوقيف الدواب كسوق
الدواب ومحل وقوف دواب الكراء فمستثنا

المادة 935- من ترك لدابته الحبل على الغارب في الطريق العام يضمن الضرر الذي احدث

المادة 936- لو داست دابة مركوبة لاحد على شيء برجليها الاماميتين او رجليها الخلفيتين في ملكه او في محل آخر واتلفه
يعد الراكب قد اتلف ذلك الشيء مباشرة فيضمن على كل حا

المادة 937- لو كانت الدابة جموحاً ولم يقدر الراكب عل ضبطها واضرت لا يلزم الضما

المادة 938- لو اتلفت الدابة التي قد ربطها صاحبها في ملكه دابة غيره التي أتى بها صاحبها وربطها في ملك ذلك الشخص
بلا اذنه لا يلزم الضمان وإذا أتلفت تلك الدابة صاحب الملك يضمن صاحبه

المادة 939- إذا ربط شخصان دابتيهما في محل لهما حق الربط فيه فاتلفت احدى الدابتين الاخرى فلا يلزم الضمان مثلاً لو
اتلفت دابة احد الشريكين في دار دابة الآخر عندما ربطاهما في تلك الدار لا يلزم الضما

المادة 940- لو ربط اثنان دابتيهما في محل ليس لهما فيه حق رباط حيوان واتلفت دابة الرابط اولا دابة الرابط مؤخراً
لا يلزم الضمان واذا كان الامر بالعكس يلزم الضما

الحجـــر والإكـــراه والشفعـــة
المادة 941- الحجر هو منع شخص من تصرفه القولي ويقال لذلك الشخص بعد الحجر محجور

المادة 942- الإذن هو فك الحجر واسقاط حق المنع ويقال للشخص الذي أذن مأذون

المادة 943- الصغير غير المميز هو الذي لا يفهم البيع والشراء يعني من لا يعرف ان البيع سالب للملكية والشراء جالب
لها ولا يفرق بين الغبن الفاحش الظاهر كالتغرير في العشرة خمسة وبين الغبن اليسير ويقال للذي يميز ذلك: صبي ممي

المادة 944- المجنون على قسمين احدهما المجنون المطبق وهو الذي يستوعب جنونه جميع اوقاته والثاني المجنون غير المطبق
وهو الذي يكون في بعض الاوقات مجنوناً ويفيق في بعضه

المادة 945- المعتوه هو اختل شعوره بان كان فهمه قليلاً وكلامه مختلطاً وتدبيره فاسدا

المادة 946- السفيه هو الذي يصرف ماله في غير موضعه ويبذر في مصروفاته ويضيع امواله ويتلفها بالاسراف والذين لا يزالون
يغفلون في اخذهم واعطائهم ولم يعرفوا طريق تجارتهم وتمتعهم بحب بلاهتهم وخلو قلوبهم يعدون ايضاً من السفها

المادة 947- الرشيد هو الذي يتقيد بمحافظة ماله ويتوقى السرف والتبذي

المادة 948- الإكراه هو اجبار احد على ان يعمل عملاً بغير حق من دون رضاه بالاخافة ويقال له المكره (بفتح الراء) ويقال
لمن اجبره مجبر ولذلك العمل مكره عليه وللشيء الموجب للخوف مكره ب

المادة 949- الاكراه على قسمين الاول هو الاكراه الملجيء الذي يكون بالضرب الشديد المؤدي الى اتلاف النفس او قطع عضو
والثاني هو الاكراه غير الملجيء الذي يوجب الغم والالم فقط كالضرب والحبس غير المبرح والمدي

المادة 950- (الشفعة هي تملك الملك المشتري بمقدار الثمن الذي قام على المشتري 
مبادئ 

المادة 951- الشفيع هو من كان له حق الشفع

المادة 952- المشفوع هو العقار الذي تعلق به حق الشفع

المادة 953- المشفوع به هو ملك الشفيع الذي به الشفع

المادة 954- الخليط هو بمعنى المشارك في حقوق الملك كحصة الماء والطري

المادة 955- الشرب الخاص هو حق شرب الماء الجاري المخصوص بالاشخاص المعدودين واما اخذ الماء من الانهر التي ينتفع بها
العامة فليس من قبيل الشرب الخا

المادة 956- الطريق الخاص هو الزقاق غير الناف
مبادئ 

أصنــاف المحجوريــن
المادة 957- الصغير والمجنون والمعتوه محجورون أصلاً

المادة 958- للحاكم ان يحجر على السفين

المادة 959- يحجر المدين ايضاً من طرف الحاكم بطلب الغرما

المادة 960- المحجورون الذي ذكروا في المواد السابقة وان لم يعتبر تصرفهم القولى كالبيع والشراء الا انهم يضمنون حالا
الخسارة والضرر اللذين نشأ من فعلهم مثلاً لو اتلف الصغير مال 
آخر لزم الضمان ولو كان غير مميز

المادة 961- إذا حجر السفيه والمدين من قبل الحاكم يبين سببه للناس ويشهد عليه ويلع

المادة 962- لا يشترط حضور من اراد الحاكم حجره ويصح حجره غياباً أيضاً ولكن يشترط وصول خبر الحجر الى ذلك المحجور
ولا ينحجر ما لم يصل إليه خبر الحجر وتكون عقوده وأقاريره معتبرة إلى ذلك الوق

المادة 963- لا يجوز على الفاسق بمجرد فسقه ما لم يبذر ويسرف في مال

المادة 964- يحجر على بعض الأشخاص الذين يصرون بالعامة كالطبيب الجاهل ، لكن المراد هنا من الحجر المنع من اجراء العمل
لا منع التصرفات القولي

المادة 965- إذا اشتغل احد يصنعة او تجارة في سوق فليس لارباب هذه الصنعة او التجارة ان يحجروه او يمنعوه عن اشتغاله
بهذه الصنعة او التجارة بداعي انه يطرأ على ربحهم وكسبهم نقص وخل

المادة 966- لا تصح تصرفات الصغير غير المميز القولية مطلقاً وان اذن له ولي

المادة 967- يعتبر تصرف الصغير المميز اذا كان في حقه نفعاً محضاً وان لم يأذن به الولي ولم يجزه كقبول الهدية والهبة
ولا يعتبر تصرفه الذي هو في حقه ضرر محض وان اذنه بذلك وليه واجازه كأن يهب لاخر شيئاً اما العقود الدائرة بين النفع
والضرر في الاصل فتنعقد موقوفة على اجازة وليه ، ووليه مخيراً في اعطاء الاجازة وعدمها فان رآها مفيدة في حق الصغير
اجازها وإلا فلا. مثلاً اذا باع الصغير المميز مالا بلا اذن وان كان قد باعه بازيد من ثمنه يكون نفاذ ذلك البيع موقوفاً
على اجازة وليه لان عقد البيع من العقود المترددة بين النفع والضرر في الأص
مبادئ 

المادة 968- للولي ان يسلم الصغير المميز مقداراً من ماله ويأذن له بالتجارة لأجل التجربة فاذا تحقق رشده دفع وسلم
اليه باقي أموال

المادة 969- العقود المكررة التي تدل على انه قصد منها الربح هي اذن بالأخذ والاعطاء مثلاً لو قال الولي للصغير بع
واشتر او قال له بع واشتر مالاً من الجنس الفلاني فهو اذن بالبيع والشراء وأما أمر الولي الصبي باجراء عقد واحد فقط
كقوله له اذهب الى السوق واشتر الشيء الفلاني أو بعه فليس باذن بالبيع والشراء بل انما يعد من قبيل استخدام الصغير
توكيلا على ما هو المتعارف والمعتا

المادة 970- لا يتقيد ولا يتخصص اذن الولي بزمان ومكان ولا بنوع من البيع والشراء مثلاً لو اذن الولي الصغير المميز
يوماً وشهراً يكون مأذوناً على الاطلاق ويبقى مستمراً على ذلك الاذن ما لم يحجره الولي كذا لو قال له بع واشتر في
السوق الفلاني يكون مأذوناً بالبيع والشراء في كل مكان كذلك لو قال له بع واشتر المال الفلاني فله ان يبيع ويشتري
كل جنس الما

المادة 971- كما يكون الاذن صراحة يكون دلالة أيضاً مثلاً لو رأى الولي الصغير المميز يبيع ويشتري وسكت ولم يمنعه يكون
قد اذنه دلال

المادة 972- لو اذن للصغير من قبل وليه يكون في الخصوصات الداخلة تحت الاذن بمنزلة البالغ وتكون عقوده التي هي كالبيع
والاجارة معتبر

المادة 973- للولي ان يحجر الصغير بعد اذنه ويبطل ذلك الاذن ولكن يشترط ان يحجره على الوجه الذي اذنه به مثلاً لو اذن
الصغير وله اذناً عاماً فصار ذلك معلوماً لاهل سوقه ثم اراد ان يحجر عليه فيشترط ان يكون الحجر عاماً ليصير معلوماً
لأكثر اهل ذلك السوق ولا يصح حجره عليه بمحضر رجلين او ثلاثة في داره 

المادة 974- ولي الصغير في هذا الباب اولاً أبوه ثانياً الوصي الذي اختاره ابوه ونصبه في حال حياته اذا مات ابوه ثالثاً
الوصي الذي نصبه الوصي المختار في حال حياته إذا ماتا رابعاً جده الصحيح أي أبو أبي الصحيح أو أبو أبي الأب خامساً
الوصي الذي اختاره هذا الجد ونصبه في حال حياته سادساً الوصي الذي نصبه هذا الوصي سابعاً القاضي أو الوصي الذي نصبه
القاضي وأما الأقارب كالاخوان والاعمام وغيرهم فاذنهم غير جائز اذا لم يكونوا أوصيا

المادة 975- إذا رأى الحاكم منفعة في تصرف الصغير المميز وامتنع أولاً الولي المقدم على الحاكم عن اعطاء الإذن فللحاكم
ان يأذن الصغير في ذلك الخصو

المادة 976- اذا توفي الولي الذي جعل الصغير مأذوناً يبطل اذنه ولكن لا يبطل اذن الحاكم بوفاته ولا يعزل

المادة 977- الصغير المأذون من حاكم يجوز ان يحجر عليه من ذلك الحاكم أو من خلفه وليس لأبيه أو لغيره من الأولياء أن
يحجر عليه عند موت الحاكم أو عزل

المادة 978- المعتوه في حكم الصغير الممي

المادة 979- ( المجنون المطبق هو في حكم الصغير غير المميز 

المادة 980- ( تصرفات المجنون غير المطبق في حال افاقته كتصرفات العاقل 

المادة 981- لا ينبغي ان يستعجل في اعطاء الصبي ماله عند بلوغه بل يجرب بالتأني فإذا تحقق كونه رشيداً تدفع إليه أمواله
حينئ

المادة 982- ( إذا بلغ الصبي غير رشيد لم تدفع اليه أمواله يتحقق رشده ويمنع من التصرف كما في السابق 

المادة 983- ( إذا دفع وصي الصغير ماله اليه قبل ثبوت رشده فضاع المال في يد الصغير أو أتلفه يضمن الوصي 

المادة 984- ( اذا أعطى الى الصغير ماله عند بلوغه ثم تحقق كونه سفيها يحجر عليه من قبل الحاكم 

المادة 985- ( يثبت حد البلوغ بالاحتلام والاحبال والحيض والحبل 

المادة 986- ( مبدأ حد البلوغ بالاحتلام في الرجل اثنتا عشر سنة وفي المرأة تسع سنوات ومنتهاه في كليهما خمس عشرة سنة.
وإذا أكمل الرجل اثنتى عشرة سنة ولم يبلغ يقال له "المراهق" وإذا أكلمت المرأة تسعاً ولم تبلغ يقال لها "المراهقة"
الى أن يبلغا 
مبادئ 

المادة 987- ( من ادرك سن البلوغ ولم تظهر عليه آثار البلوغ يعد بالغاً حكما 

المادة 988- ( الصغير الذي لم يدرك مبدأ سن البلوغ اذا ادعى البلوغ لا يقبل منه 

المادة 989- ( إذا أقر المراهق أو المراهقة في حضور الحاكم ببلوغه فلا يصدق إقراره ان كان ظاهر الحال مكذباً له بأن
كانت جثته لا تتحمل البلوغ أما إذا كان ظاهر الحال غير مكذب له بأن كانت جثته متحملة البلوغ فيصدق وتكون عقوده وإقراراته
نافذة معتبرة. ولو أراد بعد ذلك بمدة أن يفسخ تصرفاته القولية بأن يقول إني لم أكن بالغاً في ذلك الوقت أي حين أقررت
بالبلوغ فلا يلتفت الى قوله 

المادة 990- ( السفيه المحجور هو في المعاملات كالصغير المميز وولي السفيه الحاكم فقط: وليس لأبيه وجده وأوصيائه حق
الولاية عليه 

المادة 991- ( تصرفات السفيه القولية بعد الحجر في المعاملات غير صحيحة ولكن تصرفاته قبل الحجر نافذة كتصرفات سائر
الناس 

المادة 992- ( ينفق على السفيه المحجور وعلى من لزمته نفقتهم من ماله 

المادة 993- ( إذا باع السفيه المحجور شيئاً من أمواله لا يكون بيعه نافذاً ولكن اذا رأى الحاكم فيه منفعة يجيزه 

المادة 994- ( لا يصح إقرار السفيه المحجور بدين لآخر مطلقاً يعني ليس لاقراره تأثير في حق أمواله الموجودة وقت الحجر
والحادثة بعده 

المادة 995- ( حقوق الناس التي على المحجور تؤدي من ماله 

المادة 996- ( إذا استقرض السفيه المحجور دراهم وصرفها في نفقته فان كان صرفه إياها بالقدر المعروف أداها الحاكم من
ماله وان كان الصرف زائداً عن القدر المعروف يؤدي مقدار نفقته ويبطل الزائد عنها 

المادة 997- عند صلاح حال المحجور يفك حجره من قبل الحاك

المادة 998- لو ظهر عند الحاكم مماطلة المدين في أداء دينه حال كونه مقتدر أو طلب الغرماء بيع ماله وتأدية دينه حجر
الحاكم ماله واذا امتنع عن بيعه وتأدية الدين باعه الحاكم وأدى دينه فيبدأ بما بيعه أهون في حق المدين بتقديم النقود
فان لم تف العروض أيضاً فالعقا

المادة 999- ( المدين المفلس أي الذي دينه مساو لماله أو يزيد إذا خاف غرماؤه ضياع ماله بالتجارة أو أن يخفيه أو يجعله
باسم غيره وراجعوا الحاكم على حجره عن التصرف في ماله أو إقراره بدين الآخر حجره الحاكم وباع أمواله وقسمها بين الغرماء
إلا انه يترك له ثوباً أو ثوبين من ثيابه وان كان للمدين ثياب ثمينة وامكن الاكتفاء بما دونها باعها واشترى له من
ثمنها ثياباً رخيصة تليق بحاله وأعطى باقيها للغرماء أيضاً وكذلك إن كان له دار وأمكن الاكتفاء بما دونها واشترى من
ثمنها داراً مناسبة لحال المدين واعطى باقيها للغرماء 

المادة 1000- ( ينفق على المحجور المفلس وعلى من لزمته نفقته في مدة الحجر من ماله 

المادة 1001- ( الحجر للدين يؤثر في مال المدين الذي كان موجوداً في وقت الحجر فقط ولا يؤثر في المال الذي تملكه بعد
الحجر 

المادة 1002- الحجر يؤثر في كل ما يؤدي إلى إبطال حق الغرماء كالهبة والصدقة وبيع مال بأنقص من ثمن مثله. بناء عليه
لا تعتبر سائر تصرفات المدين المفلس وتبرعاته وعقوده المضرة بحقوق الغرماء في حق أمواله الموجودة وقت الحجر: ولكن
تعتبر في حق أمواله التي اكتسبها بعد الحجر ولو اقر بدين لآخر لا يعتبر إقراره في حق أمواله التي كانت موجودة في وقت
الحجر ويعتبر بعد زوال الحجر ويبقى مديناً بأدائها ذلك الوقت وأيضاً ينفذ إقراره على أن يؤدي مما يكتسب بعد الحج

مسائــل متعلقــة بالاكــراه
المادة 1003- يشترط أن يكون المجبر مقتدراً على إيقاع تهديده ، بناء عليه لا يعتبر إكراه من لم يكن مقتدراً على إيقاع
تهديده وتنفيذه

المادة 1004- ( يشترط خوف المكره من المكره به. يعني يشترط حصول ظن غالب للمكره باجراء المجبر المكره به ان لم يفعل
المكره عليه )

المادة 1005- ( ان فعل المكره المكره عليه في حضور المجبر أو حضور تابعه يكون الإكراه معتبراً. وأما إذا فعله في غياب
المجبر أو تابعه فلا يعتبر لأنه يكون قد فعله طوعاً بعد زوال الإكراه. مثلاً لو أجبر أحد آخر على بيع ماله وذهب المكره
وباع ماله في غياب المجبر ومن يتعلق به فلا يعتبر الاكراه ويكون البيع صحيحاً ومعتبراً 

المادة 1006- ( لا يعتبر البيع الذي وقع بإكراه معتبر ولا الشراء ولا الايجار ولا الهبة ولا الفراغ ولا الصلح والاقرار
والابراء عن مال ولا تأجيل الدين ولا إسقاط الشفعة ملجيء كان الاكراء أو غير ملجىء ولكن لو أجاز المكره ما ذكر بعد
زوال الاكراه يعتبر 

المادة 1007- ( كما أن الإكراه الملجيء يكون معتبراً في التصرفات القولية على ما ذكر في المادة السابقة كذلك في التصرفات
الفعلية. وأما الإكراه غير الملجىء فيعتبر في التصرفات القولية فقط ولا يعتبر في التصرفات الفعلية. فعلية لو قال أحد
لآخر اتلف مال فلان وإلا اقتلك أو أقطع أحد أعضائك فأتلف ذلك يكون الإكراه معتبراً أو يلزم الضمان على المجبر فقط
وأما لو قال اتلف مال فلان وإلا أضربك أو أحسبك وأتلف ذلك فلا يكون الإكراه معتبراً ويلزم الضمان على المتلف فقط حيث
كان ذلك مما يحتمل كادة 

الشفعـــة
المادة 1008- ( أسباب الشفعة ثلاثة الأول ان يكون مشاركاً في نفس المبيع كاشتراك شخصين في عقار شائع الثاني ان يكون
خليطاً في حق المبيع كالاشتراك في حق الشرب الخاص والطريق الخاص. مثلاً إذا بيعت إحدى الرياض المشتركة في حق الشرب
الخاص يكون أصحاب الرياض الأخرى كلهم شفعاء ملاصقة كانت جيرتهم ام لم تكن كذلك لو بيعت الدار التي يفتح بابها على
الطريق خاص كان أصحاب الدور التي لها أبواب على تلك الطريق كلهم شفاء سواء أكانت جيرتهم ملاصقة أم لم تكن واما إذا
بيعت إحدى الرياض المسقية من نهر ينتفع منه العموم أو إحدى الديار التي لها في الطريق العام باب فليس لأصحاب الرياض
الآخرى التي تسقى من ذلك النهر أو لأصحاب الديار الأخرى التي لها أبواب في الطريق العام حق الشفعة الثالث ان يكون
جاراً ملاصقاً )

المادة 1009- ( حق الشفعة أولاً للمشارك في نفس المبيع ثانياً للخليط في حق المبيع ثالثاً للجار الملاصق وما دام الأول
طالباً فليس للآخرين حق الشفعة وما دام الثاني طالباً فليس للثالث حق الشفعة 
مبادئ 

المادة 1010- ( إذا لم يكن مشاركاً في نفس المبيع أو كان مشاركاً وترك شفعته يكون حق الشفعة للخليط في حق المبيع إن
كان ثم خليط وان لم يكن أو كان وأسقط حقه يكون الجار الملاصق شفيعاً على هذا الحال. إذا باع أحد ملكه العقاري المستقل
أو حصته الشائعة في العقار المشترك وترك المشارك حق شفعته يكون حق الشفعة للخليط في حق الشرب الخاص أو الطريق الخاص
إن كان هنالك خليط وإن لم يكن قد كان وأسقط حق شفعته فعلى كلتا الحالتين يكون حق الشفعة للجار الملاصق 

المادة 1011- ( إذا كان الطابق العلوي من البناء ملك أحد والسفلي ملك آخر يعد أحدهما للآخر جاراً ملاصقاً 

المادة 1012- ( المشارك في حائط الدار هو في حكم المشارك في نفس الدار وأما إذا لم يكن مشاركاً في الحائط ولكن كانت
أخشاب سقفه ممتدة على حائط جاره فيعد جاراً ملاصقاً ولا يعد شريكاً وخليطاً بمجرد حقه في وضع رؤوس أخشاب سقفه على
حائط جاره 

المادة 1013- إذا تعدد الشفعاء يعتبر عدد الرؤوس ولا يعتبر مقدار السهام يعني لا اعتبار لمقدار الحصص. مثلاً لو كان
نصف الدار لأحد وثلثها وسدسها لآخرين وباع صاحب النصف حصته لآخر فطالب الآخران بالشفعة يقسم النصف بينهما بالمناصفة
وليس لصاحب الثلث أن يأخذ بموجب حصته حصة زائدة على الآخر 

المادة 1014- ( اذا اجتمع صنفان من الخلطاء يقدم الأخص على الأعم مثلاً لو بيعت إحدى الرياض المملوكة التي لها حق شرب
في الخرق الذي أحدث من النهر الصغير مع شربها يقدم ويرجح في حق الشفعة الذين لهم حق الشرب في ذلك الخرق وأما لو بيعت
إحدى الرياض التي لها حق شرب في ذلك النهر مع شربها فالشفعة تعم من له حق شرب في النهر ومن له حق شرب في خرقه كما
انه إذا بيعت دار بابها في زقاق غير سالك منشعب من زقاق آخر غير سالك لا يكون شفيعاً إلا من باب داره في المنشعب وإذا
بيعت دار بابها في الزقاق المنشعب منه غير السالك تعم الشفعة من له حق المرور في الزقاق المنشعب والمنشعب منه 

المادة 1015- ( إذا باع من له حق شرب خاص روضته فقط ولم يبع حق شربها فليس للخلطاء في حق شربها شفعة ، ويقاس الطريق
الخاص على هذا 

المادة 1016- حق الشرب مقدم على حق الطريق. فعليه لو بيعت روضة خليطها واحد في حق الشرب الخاص وآخر في طريقها الخاص
يقدم ويرجح صاحب حق الشرب على صاحب حق الطري

المادة 1017- يشترط أن يكون المشفوع ملكاً عقارياً. بناء عليه لا تجرى الشفعة في السفينة وسائر المنقولات وعقار الوقف
والأراضي الأميري

المادة 1018- يشترط أن يكون المشفوع به ملكاً أيضاً. بناء عليه لو بيع ملك عقار الوقف الذي في اتصاله أو متصرف شفيعاً

المادة 1019- الاشجار والأبية المملوكة الواقعة في أرض الوقف أو الأراضي الأميرية هي في حكم المنقول لا تجرى فيها
الشفعة

المادة 1020- لو بيعت العرصة المملوكة مع ما عليها من الأشجار والأبنية تجرى الشفعة في الأشجار والأبنية أيضاً تبعاً
للأرض وأما إذا بيعت الأشجار والأبنية فقط فلا تجري فيها الشفعة

المادة 1021- ( الشفعة لا تثبت إلا بعقد البيع البات الصحيح )

المادة 1022- الهبة بشرط العوض في حكم البيع. بناء عليه لو ذهب وسلم أحد داره المملوكة لآخر بشرط عوض يكون جاره الملاصق
شفيعاً )

المادة 1023-
( لا تجري الشفعة في العقار الذي ملك لآخر بلا بدل كتملك أحد عقاراً بلا شرط عوض أو بميراث ، أو بوصية )

المادة 1024- يشترط أن لا يكون للشفيع رضى في عقد البيع الواقع صراحة أو دلالة. مثلاً إذا سمع عقد البيع وقال هو مناسب
يسقط حق شفعته وليس له طلب الشفعة بعد ذلك وكذا إذا أراد أن يشتري أو يستأجر العقار المشفوع من المشتري بعد سماعة
بعقد البيع يسقط حق شفعته وكذلك إذا كان وكيلاً للبائع فليس له حق شفعته في العقار الذي باعه رجع مادة (100)

المادة 1025- ( يشترط أن يكون البدل مالاً معلوم المقدار. بناء عليه لا تجري الشفعة في العقار الذي ملك بالبدل الذي
هو غير مال - مثلاً لا تجري الشفعة في الدار التي ملكت بدل أجرة الحمام لأن بدل الدار هنا ليس بمال وإنما هو الأجرة
التي هي من قبيل المنافع. كذلك لا تجري الشفعة في الملك العقاري الذي ملك بدلاً عن المهر )

المادة 1026- ( يشترط أن يزول ملك البائع عن المبيع. بناء عليه لا تجري الشفعة في البيع الفاسد ما لم يسقط حق استرداد
البائع وإنما في البيع بشرط الخيار ان كان المخير المشتري فتجري الشفعة وان كان المخير البائع فلا تجري الشفعة ما
لم يسقط حق خياره. وأما خيار العيب وخيار الرؤية فليسا بمانعين لثبوت الشفعة )

المادة 1027- ( لا تجري الشفعة في تقسيم العقار فلو اقتسمت دار مشتركة بين المتشاركين فلا يكون الجار الملاصق شفيعاً
)

المادة 1028- ( يلزم في الشفعة ثلاثة طلبات وهي طلب المواثبة وطلب التقرير والاشهاد وطلب الخصومة والتملك )

المادة 1029- ( ويلزم الشفيع أن يقول كلاماً يدل على طلب الشفعة في المجلس الذي سمع فيه عقد البيع في الحال كقوله أنا
شفيع المبيع أو اطلبه بالشفعة ويقال لهذا طلب المواثبة )

المادة 1030- ( يجب على الشفيع بعد طلب المواثبة أن يطلب التقرير وأن يشهد بأن يقول في حضور رجلين عند العقار المبيع
أن فلاناً قد اشترى هذا العقار أو عند المشتري أنت قد اشتريت العقار الفلاني أو عند البائع إن كان العقار موجوداً
في يده أنت قد بعت عقارك وأنا شفيعه بهذه الجهة وكنت طلبت الشفعة والآن اطلبها أيضاً اشهدا. وان كان الشفيع في محل
بعيد ولم يمكنه طلب التقرير والاشهاد بهذا الوجه يوكل آخر فان لم يجد وكيلاً ارسل كتاباً )

المادة 1031- ( يلزم ان يطلب الشفيع ويدعي في حضور الحاكم بعد طلب التقرير والاشهاد ويقال لهذا طلب الخصومة والتملك
)

المادة 1032- ( ان آخر الشفيع طلب المواثبة بأن كان في حال يدل على الاعراض مثلاً كأن لم يطلب الشفعة كما سمع عقد البيع
في ذلك المجلس أو كاشتغاله بشغل آخر أو بحث آخر أو قام من المجلس دون أن يطلب الشفعة يسقط حق شفعته )

المادة 1033- ( لو أخر الشفيع طلب التقرير والاشهاد مدة يمكن إجراؤه فيها ولو بارسال كتاب يسقط حق شفعته )

المادة 1034- ( لو أخر الشفيع طلب الخصومة بعد طلب التقرير والاشهاد شهراً من دون عذر شرعي ككونه في ديار أخرى يسقط
حق شفعته )

المادة 1035- ( يطلب حق شفعة المحجورين وليهم وان لم يطلب الولي حق شفعة الصغير فلا تبقى له صلاحية طلب حق الشفعة بعد
البلوغ )

المادة 1036- ( يكون الشفيع مالكاً للمشفوع بتسليمه بالتراضي مع المشتري أو بحكم الحاكم)
مبادئ 

المادة 1037- ( تملك العقار بالشفعة هو بمنزلة الاشتراء ابتداء بناء عليه فالاحكام التي تثبت بالشراء ابتداء كالرد
بخيار الرؤية وخيار العيب تثبت في العقار المأخوذ بالشفعة أيضاً )

المادة 1038- ( لو مات الشفيع بعد طلب المواثبة وطلب التقرير وقبل ان يكون مالكاً للمشفوع بتسليمه بالتراضي مع المشتري
أو بحكم الحاكم لم ينتقل حق الشفعة الى ورثته )

المادة 1039- ( لو باع الشفيع المشفوع به بعد الطلبين على الوجه المشروح وقبل تملكه المشفوع يسقط حق شفعته )

المادة 1040- ( لو بيع ملك عقاري آخر متصل بالملك المشفوع قبل ان يتملكه الشفيع ، على الوجه المشروح فلا يكون شفيعاً
لهذا العقار الثاني )

المادة 1041- الشفعة لا تقبل التجزئة. بناء على ذلك ليس للشفيع حق في أخذ مقدار من العقار المشفوع وترك باقيه )

المادة 1042- ( ليس لبعض الشفعاء ان يهبوا حصتهم لبعض. وان فعل أحدهم ذلك أسقط حق شفعته )

المادة 1043- ( ان أسقط أحد الشفعاء حقه قبل حكم الحاكم فللشفيع الآخر أن يأخذ تمام العقار المشفوع وان أسقطه بعد حكم
الحاكم فليس للآخران يأخذ حقه )

المادة 1044- ( لو زاد المشتري على البناء المشفوع شيئاً من ماله كصبغه فشفيعه مخير ان شاء تركه وان شاء تملكه باعطاء
ثمن البناء وقيمة الزيادة ، وان كان المشتري قد أحدث على العقار المشفوع بناء أو غرس فيه أشجاراً فالشفيع بالخيار
إن شاء بركه وإن شاء تملك المشفوع باعطاء ثمنه وقيمة الأبنية والأشجار وليس له أن يجبر المشتري على قلع الأبنية أو
الأشجار )

الشـركــات 
المادة 1045- ( الشركة في الاصل هي اختصاص ما فوق الواحد من الناس بشيء وامتيازهم بذلك الشيء. لكن تستعمل أيضاً عرفاً
واصطلاحاً في معنى عقد الشركة الذي هو السبب لهذا الاختصاص. فلذلك تقسم الشركة بصورة مطلقة الى قسمين. أحدهما: شركة
الملك ، وتحصل بسبب من أسباب التملك كالاشتراء والاتهاب والثاني: شركة العقد ، وتحصل بالايجاب والقبول بين الشركاء.
وتأتي تفصيلات القسمين في بابها المخصوص. ويوجد سوى هذين القسمين شركة الاباحة ، وهي كون العامة مشتركين في صلاحية
التملك بالأخذ والاحراز للاشياء المباحة التي ليست في الأصل ملكا لأحد كالماء ).

المادة 1046- القسمة بمعنى التقسيم. وتعريفها وتفصيلها يأتي في بابها المخصوص

المادة 1047- ( الحائط عبارة عن الجدار والطبلة والجيت وهو ما يعمل من الاغصان وجمعة حيطان )

المادة 1048- ( المارة بوزن العامة وهم المارون والعابرون في الطريق العام )

المادة 1049- ( القناة بفتح القاف مجرى الماء تحت الارض فسطلا أو سياقاً وجمعها قنوات )

المادة 1050- المسناة بميم مضمومة وسين مفتوحة ونون مشددة ، الحد وسد الماء وأطراف سد الماء وحافات فوهات الماء وجمعها
منسيات

المادة 1051- الإحياء بمعنى الاعمار ، وهو جعل الأرض صالحة للزراعة

المادة 1052- ( التحجير وضع الاحجار وغيرها في أطراف الاراضي لأجل أن لا يضع آخر يده عليها )

المادة 1053- ( الانفاق عبارة عن صرف الانسان ماله )

المادة 1054- ( النفقة الدراهم والزاد والذخيرة التي تصرف في الحوائج والتعيش )

المادة 1055- ( التقبل هو تعهد العمل والتزامه )

المادة 1056- ( المفاوضان عاقدا شركة المفاوضة )

المادة 1057- ( رأس المال )

المادة 1058- ( الربح عبارة عن الكسب )

المادة 1059- ( الابضاع هو إعطاء شخص لآخر رأس مال على أن يكون جميع الربح عائداً له ويسمى رأس المال بضاعة والمعطى
المبضع والآخذ المستبضع )

شـركــة الملــك
المادة 1060- ( شركة الملك هى كون الشيء مشتركا بين أكثر من واحد أي مخصوصاً بهم بسبب من أسباب التملك كالاشتراء والاتهاب
وقبول الوصية والتوراث أو بخلط واختلاط الأموال يعني بخلط الأموال بعضها ببعض بصورة لا تكون قابلة للتمييز والتفريق
أو باختلاط الأموال بتلك الصورة بعضها ببعض. مثلا لو اشترى اثنان مالا أو هبه أحدهما أو أوصى به وقبلا أو ورث اثنان
مالا فيكون ذلك المال مشتركا بينهما ويكونان ذوى نصيب في ذلك المال ومتشاركين فيه ويكون كل منهما شريك الآخر فيه.
كذلك اذا خلط اثنان ذخيرتهما بعضها ببعض أو اختلطت ذخيرتهما ببعض بانخراق عدو لهما فتصير هذه الذخيرة أو المخلوطة
أو المختلطة مالا مشتركا بين الاثنين ).

المادة 1061- ( إذا اختلط دينار بدينارين لآخر من جنسه بصورة لا تقبل التمييز ثم ضاع اثنان منهما فيكون الدينار الباقي
بينهما مشتركا أثلاثاً ثلثاه لصاحب الدينارين وثلثه لصاحب الدينار )

المادة 1062- ( تنقسم شركة الملك قسمين: اختياري وجبري )

المادة 1063- ( الشركة الاختيارية هي الاشتراك الحاصل بفعل المتشاركين كالاشتراك الحاصل في صورة الإشتراء والاتهاب
وبخلط الأموال المبين آنفاً )

المادة 1064- ( الشركة الجبرية هي الاشتراك الحاصل بغير فعل المتشاركين كالاشتراك الحاصل في صورة التوارث واختلاط المالين
)

المادة 1065- ( اشتراك الودعاء المتعددين في حفظ الوديعة هو من قبيل الشركة الاختيارية. أما إذا هبت الريح وألقت ثياب
أحد في دار مشتركة فشركة أصحاب الدار في حفظ هذه الثياب هي من قبيل الشركة الجبرية )

المادة 1066- تنقسم شركة الملك إلى قسمين: شركة عين وشركة دين

المادة 1067- شركة العين الاشتراك في المال المعين والموجود كاشتراك اثنين شائعاً في شاة أو في قطيع غنم

المادة 1068- شركة الدين الاشتراك في الدين كاشتراك اثنين في قدر كذا درهماً في ذمة آخر

المادة 1069- ( مثلما يتصرف صاحب الملك المستقل في ملكه كيفما شاء فأصحاب الملك المشتركة يتصرفون أيضاً بالاتفاق كذلك
)

المادة 1070- ( يسوغ لأصحاب الدار المشتركة أن يسكنوا فيها معاً ، لكن إذا أدخل أحدهم أجنبياً إلى تلك الدار فللآخر
منعه )

المادة 1071- يجوز لأحد الشريكين أن يتصرف مستقلاً في الملك المشترك بإذن الآخر لكن لا يجوز له أن يتصرف تصرفاً مضراً
بالشريك

المادة 1072- ليس لأحد الشريكين أن يجبر الآخر بقوله له: بعني حصتك أو اشتر حصتي. غير أنه اذا كان الملك المشترك بينهما
قابلاً للقسمة والشريك ليس بغائب فله أن يطلب القسمة وأن كان غير قابل للقسمة فله أن يطلب المهايأة كما سيجيء تفصيله
في الباب الثاني

المادة 1073- تقسم حاصلات الاموال المشتركة في شركة الملك بين أصحابها بنسبة حصصهم. فلذلك اذا شرط لأحد الشركاء حصة
أكثر من حصته من لبن الحيوان المشترك أو نتاجه لا يصح

المادة 1074- النتاج يتبع الأم في الملكية ، مثلا لو نزا حصان أحد على فرس آخر فالفلو الحاصل لصاحب الفرس ، كذلك لو
كان لأحدهما ذكر حمام وللآخر أنثى فالفراخ الحاصلة منهما لصاحب الأنثى

المادة 1075- كل واحد من الشركاء في شركة الملك أجنبي في حصة الآخر ولا يعتبر أحد وكيلاً عن الآخر فلذلك لا يجوز تصرف
أحدهما في حصة الآخر بدون أذنه. أما في سكنى الدار المشتركة وفي الأحوال التي تعد من نوابع السكنى كالدخول والخروج
فيعتبر كل واحد من أصحاب الدار المشتركة صاحب ملك مخصوص على وجه الكمال. مثلاً لو أعار أحد الشريكين البرذون المشترك
أو أجره بدون إذن الآخر وتلف البرذون في يد المستعير أو المستأجر فللآخر أن يضمنه حصته. كذلك إذا ركب أحدهما البرذون
المشترك أو حمله حملاً بلا إذن وتلف البرذون أثناء السير يكون ضامناً حصته ، وكذلك اذا استعمله مدة فصار هزيلا ونقصت
قيمته يكون ضامناً نقصان قيمة حصته. أما اذا سكن أحد صاحبى الدار المشتركة فيها بلا اذن الآخر مدة فيكون قد سكن في
ملكه فلذلك لا يلزمه إعطاء أجرة لأجل حصة شريكه واذا احترقت الدار قضاء فلا يلزمه ضمانها
مبادئ 

المادة 1076- لو زرع أحد الشريكين الأراضي المشتركة فلا صلاحية للشريك الآخر أن يأخذ من الحاصلات حصة كالثلث أو الربع
حسب عادة البلدة ، إذا طرأ نقصان على الأرض لزراعتها فله أن يضمن الشريك الزارع قيمة نقصان حصته

المادة 1077- لو أجر أحد الشريكين المال المشترك لآخر وقبض الأجرة يعطي الآخر حصته منها ويردها إليه

المادة 1078- يسوغ للحاضر أن ينتفع بقدر حصته من المال المشترك في حالة غيبة الشريك الآخر إذا وجد رضاؤه دلالة كما
سيبين في المواد الآتية

المادة 1079- يعد الغائب راضياً عن انتفاع الشريك الحاضر بالملك المشترك على وجه غير مضر بالغائب

المادة 1080- لا يوجد رضاء من الغائب دلالة في الانتفاع بالملك المشترك الذي يختلف باختلاف المستعملين. بناء عليه ليس
لأحد صاحبي الثياب المشتركة لبسها في غياب الآخر ، وكذلك ليس لأحدهما أن يركب البرذون المشترك بينهما في غياب الآخر.
أما الأمور التي لا تختلف إختلاف المستعملين كتحميل الحمل والحرث فله الاستعمال بقدر حصته ، وكذلك إذا غاب أحد الشريكين
فله استخدام الخادم الأجير المشترك يوماً بعد يوم

المادة 1081- السكنى في الدار لا تختلف اختلاف المستعملين فعليه إذا غاب أحد صاحبي الدار فللآخر الانتفاع بالدار على
وجه كأن يسكن ستة أشهر فيها وأن يتركها ستة أشهر لكن إذا كانت عائلته كثيرة فتصبح من قبيل المختلف باختلاف المستعملين
ولا يكون للغائب رضاء دلالة في ذلك

المادة 1082- لا يجوز للحاضر أن يسكن في حصة الغائب في الدار المشتركة إذا كانت حصصهما مفرزة عن بعضها ، لكن إذا خيف
خرابها من عدم السكنى فالقاضي يؤجر هذه الحصة المفرزة ويحفظ اجرتها للغائب

المادة 1083- إنما تعتبر وتجرى المهايأة بعد الخصومة ، فعليه إذا سكن أحد صاحبي الدار المشتركة في جميع الدار مدة مستقلاً
بدون أن يدفع أجرة عن حصة الآخر فلا يسوغ لشريكه أن يقول له: إن تدفع لي أجرة حصتي عن تلك المدة وأما أن أسكن بقدر
ما سكنت. إلا أن له أن شاء تقسيم الدار إن كانت قابلة للقسمة وإن شاء طلب المهايأة على أن تكون معتبرة من بعد ذلك
أي من تاريخ المخاصمة. ولكن إذا غاب أحد الشريكين فسكن الحاضر في الدار المشتركة مدة - كما بين في المادة الآنفة -
فللغائب عند حضوره أن يسكن فيها بقدر تلك المدة
مبادئ 

المادة 1084- إذا أجر الشريك الحاضر الدار المشتركة وأخذ حصته من أجرتها وحفظ حصة الغائب وأوقفها جاز ، وحين حضور الغائب
يأخذ حصته منه
مبادئ 

المادة 1085- إذا غاب أحد صاحبي الأراضي المشتركة وكان معلوماً أن زراعتها لا توجب نقصاناً في الأرض بل نافعة لها فللشريك
الحاضر أن يزرع كامل تلك الأراضي وإذا زرعها فللغائب عند حضوره أن يزرع تلك الأراضي بذلك المقدار. وأما إذا كانت زراعتها
توجب نقصان الأرض وتركها نافع لها ومؤد لخصبها فيعتبر انه لا يوجد إذن دلالة من الغائب وبزراعتها، فلذلك للشريك الحاضر
أن يزرع من تلك الأراضي حصته فقط كنصفها اذا كانت مشتركة مناصفة ، واذا كان يريد الزراعة تكرارً في السنة الآتية فيزرع
أيضاً ذلك النصف وليس له أن يزرع في سنة أحد طرفيها وفي السنة الأخرى الطرف الآخر ، واذا زرع جميع تلك الاراضي فللغائب
عند حضوره ان يضمنه حصته من نقصان الأرض. والتفصيلات السابقة هي في حالة عدم مراجعة الحاضر القاضي ، أما اذا راجع
القاضي فالقاضي بأذنه في زراعة جميع تلك الأرض منعاً لضياع عشر أو خراج تلك الأرض ، وعلى هذه الحال لا يكون للغائب
عند حضوره حق بادعاء نقصان الأرض

المادة 1086- اذا غاب أحد شريكى الكرم المشترك يقوم الآخر على ذلك الكرم وعند ادراك الثمر يأخذ حصته منه ويستهلكها.
وله أيضاً بيع حصة الغائب ووقف ثمنها. لكن يكون الغائب مخيراً عند حضوره إن شاء أجاز ذلك البيع وأخذ الثمن الموقوف
وإن شاء لا يجيز وضمنه حصته

المادة 1087- حصة أحد الشريكين في حكم الوديعة في يد الآخر فلذلك إذا أودع أحدهما المال المشترك من نفسه لآخر فتلف
يكون ضامناً حصة شريكه. أنظر المادة "الـ 790 "

المادة 1088- لأحد الشريكين إن شاء بيع حصته إلى شريكه وإن شاء باعها لآخر بدون إذن شريكه. أنظر مادة 215. أما في صورة
خلط الأموال واختلاطها التي بينت في الفصل الأول فلا يسوغ لأحد الشريكين أن يبيع حصته في الاموال المشتركة المخلوطة
أو المختلطة بدون اذن شريكه

المادة 1089- اذا بذر بعض الورثة الحبوب المشتركة في الأراضي الموروثة الآخرين أو إذن وصيهم اذا كانو صغارا فتكون الحاصلات
مشتركة بينهم جميعاً ولو بذر أحدهم حبوب نفسه فحاصلاتها له إلا أنه يكون ضامناً حصة الورثة في نقصان الارض الناشىء
عن زراعتها أنظر مادة 907

المادة 1090- اذا أخذ الورثة مقداراً من النقود من التركة قبل القسمة بدون إذن الآخرين وعمل فيه فخسارة يعود عليه ،
كما أنه لو ربح لا يأخذ الورثة حصة فيه

المادة 1091- اذا كان لاثنين أو أكثر في ذمة واحد دين ناشىء عن سبب واحد فهو دين مشترك بينهم شركة ملك ، واذا لم يكن
سببه متحداً فليس بدين مشترك كما يظهر ويتضح من المواد الآتية

المادة 1092- كما تكون أعيان المتوفى المتروكة مشتركة بين وارثيه على حسب حصصهم كذلك يكون الدين الذي له في ذمة آخر
مشتركا بين وارثيه على حسب حصصهم

المادة 1093- يكون الدين الذي يترتب في ذمة المتلف ضماناً لا تلافه مالا مشتركا بين أصحاب ذلك المال

المادة 1094- اذا أقرض اثنان مبلغا من النقود مشتركا بينهما لاحد صار الدين الذي في ذمة المستقرض مشتركا بينهما. أما
اذا أقرض اثنان إلى آخر نقودا على طريق الانفراد - أي كل على حدة - صار كل منهما دائنا على حدة ولا يكون الدين الذي
في ذمة المستقرض مشتركاً بين الاثنين

المادة 1095- اذا بيع مال واحد مشترك بصفقة واحدة ولم تذكر ولم تسم حين حصة أي واحد من الشريكين فالدين الذي في ذمة
المشتري يكون ديناً مشتركاً ، وأما إذا سمى وعين حين البيع مقدار حصة كل منهما في ثمن المبيع أو نوعها ، مثلا لو فرقت
وميزت حصة كل منهما بأن قيل: أن حصة أحدهما بكذا درهماً وحصة الاخر بكذا درهماً ، أو حصة أحدهما بمسكوكات خالصة وحصة
الآخر بمسكوكات مغشوشة ، فلا يكون البائعان شريكين في ثمن المبيع ويكون كل واحد منهما دائناً على حدة ، كذلك لو باع
أحدهما حصته الشائعة إلى أحد باع الآخر حصته الشائعة لذلك الرجل فلا يكونان شريكين في ثمن المبيع ويكون كل واحد منهما
دائناً مستقلاً

المادة 1096- لو باع إثنان مالهما لآخر بصفقة واحدة كأن يكون لأحدهما حصان وللآخر فرس فيبيعانهما معاً بكذا درهماً
فيكون المبلغ المذكور ديناً مشتركاً بين البائعين. وأما إذا سمى كل واحد منهما ثمناً لحيوانه كذا درهماً فيكون كل
واحد منهما دائناً على حدة. كذلك اذا باع كل واحد من الإثنين مالاً على حدة لآخر فلا يكون ثمناً المبيعين مشتركين
ويكون كل واحد من الثمنين ديناً مستقلاً

المادة 1097- إذا أدى إثنان دين أحد حسب كفالتهما فإن أدياه من مال مشترك بينهما فيكون مطلوبهما من المكفول عنه ديناً
مشتركاً

المادة 1098- إذا أمر أحد إثنين بإداء كذا درهماً دينه فأدياه فإن أدياه من المال المشترك بينهما فيكون المطلوب لهما
من ذلك الرجل ديناً مشتركاً وإذا كانت النقود التي أعطياها غير مشتركة وكانت حصة كل واحد منهما متميزة حقيقة فلا يكون
مطلوبهما منه ديناً مشتركاً بمجرد أدائهما النقود معاً

المادة 1099- إذا كان الدين غير مشترك فلكل واحد من الدائنين أن يطلب ويستوفي دينه من المدين على حدة ويحسب ما يقبضه
كل واحد من مطلوبه ليس للدائن الآخر أن يأخذ منه حصته

المادة 1100- إذا كان الدين مشتركاً فلكل واحد من الدائنين أن يطلب حصته من المدين ، وإذا راجع أحد الدائنين القاضي
في غياب الدائن الآخر وطلب حصته من المدين فيؤمر من طرف القاضي بالأداء

المادة 1101- ما يقبضه كل واحد من الدائنين من الدين المشترك يكون مشتركاً بينه وبين الآخر ويأخذ شريكه حصته منه ولا
يسوغ للقابض أن يحسبه من حصته فقط

المادة 1102- إذا قبض أحد الدائنين حصته من الدين المشترك فصرفها واستهلكها فلشريكه أن يضمنه حصته. مثلاً لو أخذ وقبض
أحد الدائنين خمسمائة درهم حصته من الدين الألف الدرهم المشترك مناصفة بين إثنين وصرفها واستهلكها فلشريكه الدائن
الآخر أن يضمنه مائتين وخمسين درهماً وتكون في هذه الحالة الخمسمائة الدرهم الباقية في ذمة المدين مشتركة بين الإثنين
أيضاً

المادة 1103- إذا لم يقبض أحد الشريكين في الدين المشترك شيئاً من الدين المشترك لكنه اشترى متاعاً من المدين بدلاً
عن حصته فلا يكون الدائن الاخر شريكاً في ذلك المتاع له أن يضمنه حصته من ثمن ذلك المتاع وإذا اتفقا على الإشتراك
يكون المتاع المذكور مشتركاً بينهما

المادة 1104- إذا صالح أحد شريكي الدين المشترك عن حقه من الدين المشترك على كذا أثواب قماش وقبض تلك الأثواب فهو مخير
إن شاء أعطى شريكه مقدار ما أصاب حصته من الأثواب وإن شاء أعطاه مقدار حصته من المبلغ الذي تركه

المادة 1105- إذا قبض أحد الدائنين مقداراً من الدين المشترك أو تمامه على الوجه المبين آنفاً أو اشترى مالاً بدلاً
عن حصته أو صالح المدين عل مال مقابل مطلوبه فيكون الدائن الآخر مخيراً في جميع الصور إن شاء أجاز معاملة شريكه هذه
ويأخذ حصته منه كما بين في المواد الآنفة وإن شاء لم يجز ويطلب حصته من المدين ، وإذا هلك الدين عند المدين ويرجع
الدائن على القابض ولا يكون عدم إجازته قبلاً مانعاً من الرجوع

المادة 1106- إذا قبض أحد الدائنين حصته من الدين المشترك من المدين وتلفت في يده قضاء فلا يضمن حصته شريكه من هذا
المقبوض ، لكن يكون قد استوفى حصة نفسه ويكون الدين الباقي عند المدين عائداً إلى شريكه

المادة 1107- إذا استأجر أحد الشريكين المدين بأجرة في مقابلة حصته من الدين المشترك فللآخر أن يضمن شريكه مقدار ما
أصاب حصته من الأجرة

المادة 1108- إذا أخذ أحد الشريكين الدائنين من المدين رهناً في مقابلة حصت وتلف المرهون في يده فلشريكه أن يضمنه مقدار
ما أصاب حصته في ذلك مثلاً إذا كان مقدار الدين المشترك مناصفة آنفاً درهم فأخذ أحد الدائنين رهناً لأجل حصته يساوي
خمسمائة درهم وتلف هذا الرهن في يده فقط سقط نصف الدين وللدائن الآخر أن يضمنه مائتين وخمسين درهماً العائدة إلى حصته

المادة 1109- إذا أخذ أحد الدائنين كفيلاً من المدين بحصته من الدين المشترك أو أحاله بها على آخر فللدائن أن يشاركه
في المبلغ الذي يأخذه من الكفيل أو المحال عليه

المادة 1110- إذا وهب أحد الدائنين للمدين حصته من الدين المشترك أو أبرأ ذمته منها فهبته أو إبراؤه صحيح ولا يضمن
حصته شريكه من أجل ذلك

المادة 1111- إذا أتلف أحد الدائنين في الدين المشترك مال المدين وتقاصا بحصته ضماناً أخذ حصته منه لكن إذا كان أحد
الدائنين مديناً للمدين بسبب مقدم عن ثبوت الدين المشترك ثم حصلت المقاصة بحصته من الدين المشترك فليس لشريكه أن يضمنه
حصته

المادة 1112- ليس لأحد الدائنين أن يؤجل ويؤخر الدين المشترك بلا إذن الآخر

المادة 1113- إذا باع أحد مالا لاثنين يطالب كل واحد منهما بحصته على حدة ولا يطلب دين أحدهما من الآخر ما لم يكن المشتريان
كفيلي بعضهما

القسمــــة
المادة 1114- القسمة هي تعيين الحصة الشائعة ، يعني إفراز وتمييز الحصص بعضها عن بعض بمقياس ما كالكيل والوزن والذراع.

المادة 1115- القسمة تكون على وجهين وذلك إما أن تقسم الأعيان المشتركة أي الأشياء المتعددة المشتركة إلى أقسام وبذلك
تكون قد جمعت الحصص الشائعة في كل فرد منها في كل واحدة من القسم كتقسيم ثلاثين شاة مشتركة بين ثلاثة أقسام كل قسمة
عشر شياه ويقال لها قسمة جمع. وأما أن تقسم العين المشتركة فتعين الحصص الشائعة في كل جزء منها في كل قسم منه كتقسيم
عرصة إلى قسمين ويقال لها قسمة تفريق وقسمة فرد

المادة 1116- القسمة من جهة إفراز ومن جهة مبادلة. مثلاً إذا كانت كيلة حنطة مشتركة بين اثنين مناصفة فيكون لكل منهما
النصف في كل حبة منها ، فإذا قسمت جميعها إلى قسمين من قبيل قسمة الجمع وأعطى أحد أقسامها إلى واحد والثاني الى الآخر
يكون كل واحد منهما أفرز نصف حصته وبادل بالنصف الآخر شريكه بنصف حصته. كذلك إذا كانت عرصة مشتركة مناصفة بين اثنين
فيكون لكل واحد منهما نصف حصة في كل جزء منها فإذا قسمت قسمين قسمة تفريق وأعطي كل واحد منهما قسمة يكون كل واحد منهما
قد أفرز نصف حصته وبادل شريكه بالنصف الآخر بنصف حصته

المادة 1117- جهة الإفراز في المثليات راجحة. فلذلك لكل واحد من الشريكين في المثليات المشتركة أخذ حصته في غيبة الآخر
دون إذن ، لكن لا تتم القسمة ما لم تسلم حصة الغائب اليه، وإذا تلفت حصة الغائب قبل التسليم تكون الحصة التي قبضها
شريكه بينهما

المادة 1118- جهة المبادلة في القيميات راجحة والمبادلة تكون إما بالتراضي أو بحكم القاضي ، فلذلك لا يجوز لأحد الشريكين
في الأعيان المشتركة من غير المثليات أخذ حصته منها في غيبة الآخر بدون إذنه

المادة 1119- المكيلات والموزونات والعدديات المتقاربة كالجوز والبيض كلها مثيليات أما الأواني المصنوعة باليد والموزونونات
المتفاوتة فهي قيمية. وكذلك كل جنس مثلى خلط بخلاف جنسه في صورة لا تقبل التمييز والتفريق كالحنطة المخلوطة بالشعير
هو قيمي. وكذلك الذرعيات قيمية. أما الذرعيات كالجوخ من جنس واحد والقماش من مصنوعات المعامل التي لا يوجد تفاوت بين
أفرادها ويباع كل ذراع منها بكذا درهماً فهي مثلية والعدديات المتفاوتة التي يوجد بين أفرادها تفاوت في القيمة كالحيوانات
والبطيخ الأخضر والأصفر هي قيمية.
وكتب الخط قيمية وكتب الطبع مثلية.

المادة 1120- ينقسم كل من قسمة الجمع وقسمة التفريق إلى نوعين: النوع الأول قسمة الرضاء والنوع الثاني قسمة القضاء

المادة 1121- قسمة الرضاء هي القسمة التي تجري بين المتقاسمين أي بين أصحاب الملك المشترك بالرضاء فيقسمونه بينهم بالتراضي
أو يقسمه القاضي برضائهم جميعاً

المادة 1122- قسمة القضاء هي تقسيم القاضي الملك المشترك جبراً وحكماً بطلب بعض المقسوم لهم أي بطلب بعض أصحاب الملك
المشترك

المادة 1123- يشترط أن يكون المقسوم عيناً ، فلذلك لا يصح تقسيم الدين المشترك قبل القبض. مثلاً إذا كان للمتوفي ديون
في ذمم أشخاص متعددين واقتسمها الورثة على أن ما في ذمة فلان من الدين لفلان الوارث وما في ذمة فلان منه لفلان الوارث
لا يصح. وفي هذه الصورة كل ما يحصله أحد الورثة يشاركه فيه الوارث الآخر. أنظر الفصل الثالث من الباب الأول

المادة 1124- لا تصح القسمة إلا بإفراز الحصص وتمييزها ، مثلاً إذا قال أحد صاحبي الصبرة المشتركة من الحنطة للآخر:
خذ أنت ذلك الطرف من الصبرة وهذا الطرف لي لا يكون قسمة

المادة 1125- يشترط أن يكون المقسوم ملك الشركاء حين القسمة ، فلذلك لو ظهر مستحق لكل المقسوم بعد القسمة بطلب القسمة
، وكذلك ، إذا ظهر مستحق لجزء شائع من المقسوم كنصفه أو ثلثه بطلت القسمة ويلزم تكرار تقسيم المقسوم. وكذلك إذا ظهر
مستحق لمجموع حصة بطلت القسمة وتكون الحصة الباقية مشتركة بين اصحاب الحصص وإذا ظهر مستحق لمقدار معين في حصة أو لجزء
شائع منها فيكون صاحب تلك الحصة مخيراً إن شاء فسخ القسمة وإن شاء لا يفسخها ورجع بمقدار نقصان حصته على صاحب الحصة
الأخرى مثلاً لو قسمت عرصة مساحتها مائة وستون ذراعاً إلى قسمين فظهر بعد التقسيم مستحق لنصف حصته فلصاحب الحصة إن
شاء فسخ القسمة وإن شاء رجع على شريكه بربع حصته يعني يأخذ من حصته محل عشرين ذراعاً. وإذا ظهر مستحق لمقدار معين
من كل حصة فإذا كانت الحصص متساوية فلا تفسخ القسمة وإذا كانت حصة أحدهما قليلة وحصة الآخر كثيرة فيتعتبر مقدار الزيادة
فقط ويكون كأنما ظهر مستحق لمقدار معين في حصة واحدة ويكون من أصحاب حصته أكثرية الاستحقاق مخيراً كما مر إن شاء فسخ
القسمة وإن شاء رجع على شريكه بمقدار النقصان

المادة 1126- قسمة الفضولي موقوفة على الإجازة قولاً أو فعلاً. مثلاً إذا قسم أحد المال المشترك من تلقاء نفسه فلا
تكون القسمة جائزة ونافذة. ولكن لو أجاز أصحابه قولاً بأن قالوا أحسنت أو تصرفوا بحصصهم المفرزة تصرف الملاك يعني
بوجه من لوازم التملك كالبيع والإيجار فتكون القسمة صحيحة ونافذة

المادة 1127- يلزم أن تكون القسمة عادلة أي أن تعدل الحصص بحسب الإستحقاق وأن لا يكون بإحداها نقصان فاحش فلذلك تسمع
دعوى الغبن الفاحش في القسمة. ولكن إذا ادعى المقسوم لهم الغبن الفاحش بعد إقرارهم باستيفاء الحق لا تسمع دعواهم

المادة 1128- يشترط في قسمة الرضاء رضاء كل واحد من المتقاسمين ، بناء عليه إذا غاب أحدهم لا تصح قسمة الرضاء وإذا
كان من ضمنهم صغير فيقوم مقامه وليه أو وصيه وإن لم يكن للصغير ولي ولا وصي كان موقوفاً على أمر القاضي فينصب له وصي
من طرف القاضي وتقسم بمعرفته

المادة 1129- يشترط الطلب في قسمة القضاء ، فلذلك لا تصح القسمة من القاضي جبراً ما لم يقع طلب ولو من أحد أصحاب الحصص

المادة 1130- إذا طلب أحد الشريكين القسمة وامتنع الاخر فيقسمه القاضي جبراً إن كان المال المشترك قابلاً للقسمة وإلا
فلا يقسمه على ما يبين في الفصل الثالث والرابع

المادة 1131- قابل القسمة هو المال المشترك الصالح للتقسيم بحيث لا تفوت المنفعة المقصودة من ذلك المال بالقسمة

المادة 1132- تجري قسمة القضاء في الأعيان المشتركة المتحدة الجنس ، يعني أن القاضي يقسم ذلك حكماً بطلب بعض الشركاء
سواء كان ذلك من المثليات أو من القيميات

المادة 1133- بما أنه لا يوجد فرق وتفاوت بين أفراد المثليات المتحدة الجنس فقسمتها ، عدا أنها غير مضرة بأي شريك من
الشركاء ، يكون قد أخذ كل واحد منهم حقه وحصل على تمامية ملكه بها ، فعليه لو كان مقدار من حنطة مشتركاً بين اثنين
فإذا قسم بينهما على حسب حصصهما فيكون كل واحد منهما استوفى حقه وأصبح مالكاً للحنطة التي أصابت حصته. وكذا درهماً
من سبيكة الذهب ، وكذا أقة من الفضة أو من النحاس أو سبيكة حديد ، وكذا ثوباً من الجوخ من جنس واحد ، وكذا ثوباً من
البز ، وكذا عدداً من البيض من هذا القبيل أيضاً

المادة 1134- وإن كان يوجد بين أفراد القيميات المتحدة الجنس فرق وتفاوت إلا أنه باعتباره جزئياً صار في حكم العدم
وعدت قابلة للقسمة أيضاً على الوجه المذكور آنفاً ، وكذا مائة جمل ومائة بقرة هي من هذا القبيل أيضاً

المادة 1135- لا تجري قسمة القضاء في الأجناس المختلفة أي في الأعيان المشتركة المختلفة الجنس سواء كانت من المثليات
أو من القيميات أي لا يسوغ للقاضي أن يقسمها قسمة جمع جبراً بطلب أحداً الشركاء أي لا تجري قسمة القضاء بإعطاء أحد
الشريكين مثلاً مقداراً كذا كيلة حنطة وإعطاء الآخر مقابل ذلك كذا كيلة شعير. أو باعطاء أحدهما كذا شاة وإعطاء الآخر
مقابل ذلك كذا إبلاً أو بقرة ، أو اعطاء أحدهما سيفاً وإعطاء الآخر سرجاً ، أو إعطاء أحدهما داراً وإعطاء الآخر حانوتاً
أو ضيعة أما قسمة الرضاء الجارية برضائهما على الوجه المشروح فجائزة

المادة 1136- الأواني المختلفة بحسب اختلاف الصنعة ولو كانت مصنوعة من جنس واحد من معدن واحد تعد مختلفة الجنس

المادة 1137- الحليات وكبار اللولؤ والجواهر من الأعيان المختلفة الجنس أيضاً ، أما الجواهر مثل اللؤلؤ الصغير وأحجار
الماس الصغيرة فتعد متحدة الجنس

المادة 1138- الدور العديدة والدكاكين والضياع مختلفة الجنس أيضاً فلذلك لا تقسم قسمة جمع ، مثلاً لا تجوز قسمة القضاء
بأن يعطى أحد الشريكين من الدور المتعددة واحد والآخر أخرى بل تقسم كل واحدة منها قسمة تفريق على الوجه الآتي

المادة 1139- إذا كان تفريق وتبعيض عين مشتركة غير مضر بأي شريك من الشركاء فهي قابلة للقسمة ، مثلاً إذا قسمت عرصة
وكان ينشأ أبنية وتغرس أشجار وتحفر بئر في كل قسم منها فعلى هذا الوجه تكون المنفعة المقصودة من العرصة باقية. وكذلك
لو قسمت دار فيها منزلان واحد للرجال والآخر للحريم فتفريقها وتقسيمها إلى دارين لا يفوت منفعة السكنى المقصودة من
الدار ويصير كل واحد من الشركاء صاحب دار مستقلة ، فلذلك تجري قسمة القضاء سواء في العرصة أو في الدار يعني إذا طلب
أحد الشركاء القسمة وامتنع الآخر فيقسمها القاضي جبراً

المادة 1140- إذا كان تبعيض وتفريق العين المشتركة نافعاً لأحد الشركاء ومضر بالآخر يعني أنه مفوت لمنفعته المقصودة
فإن كان الطالب للقسمة المنتفع فالقاضي يقسمها كذلك حكماً. مثلاً إذا كانت حصة أحد الشريكين في الدار قليلة لا ينتفع
بها بعد القسمة بالسكنى فيها وصاحب الحصة الكبيرة يطلب قسمتها فالقاضي يقسمها قضاء

المادة 1141- لا تجري قسمة في العين المشتركة التي يضر تفريقها وتبعيضها بكل واحد من الشركاء. مثلاً إذا قسمت الطاحون
فلا تستعمل طاحوناً بعد ، فلذلك تفوت المنفعة المقصودة منها. وعليه فلا يسوغ للقاضي قسمتها بطلب أحد الشركاء أما بالتراضي
فتقسم ، والحمام والبئر والقناة والبيت الصغير أو الحائط بين الدارين هي كذلك والعروض المحتاجة إلى الكسر والقطع كحيوان
واحد ومركبة واحدة وسرج واحد وجبة واحدة وحجر خاتم واحد هي من هذا القبيل فلا تجري قسمة القضاء في أي واحد منها

المادة 1142- كما أنه لا يجوز تقسيم أوراق الكتاب الواحد المشترك كذلك لا يجوز تقسيم الكتاب المنقسم إلى مجلدات عديدة
جلداً فجلداً

المادة 1143- إذا طلب أحد الشركاء قسمة الطريق المشتركة بين اثنين أو أكثر التي ليس لغيرها حق الدخول اليها مطلقاً
وامتنع الآخر ينظر. فإذا كان بعد القسمة يبقى لكل واحد طريق تقسم والا فلا يجبر على القسمة إلا إذا كان لكل واحد طريق
ومنفذ على حدة فإنها في ذلك الحال تقسم

المادة 1144- المسيل المشترك أيضاً كالطريق المشترك ، فإذا طلب أحدهم القسمة وامتنع الآخر فإن كان بعد القسمة يبقى
لكل واحد منهم محل لا سالة مائة أو كان له محل آخر لاتخاذه مسيلاً فيقسم والا فلا يقسم

المادة 1145- كما أنه لا يجوز أن يبيع شخص طريقه الملك على أن يبقى له حق المرور فيها يجوز أن يقتسم إثنان عقارهما
المشترك بينهما على أن تكون رقبة الطريق المشترك يعني ملكيته لأحدهما وأن يكون للثاني حق المرور فقط

المادة 1146- كما يجوز ترك الحائط الواقع بين الحصتين مشتركاً في تقسيم الدار بين الشريكين تجوز أيضاً القسمة على جعله
ملكاً لأحدهما

المادة 1147- يقسم المكيل المشترك بالكيل إن كان من المكيلات وبالوزن إن كان من الموزونات وبالعدد إن كان من العدديات
وبالذراع إن كان من الذرعيات

المادة 1148- بما أن العرصة والأراضي من الذرعيات فيقسمان بالذراع أما ما عليهما من الأشجار والأبنية فيقسم بتقدير
القيمة

المادة 1149- إذا كان في تقسيم الدار أبنية حصة ززيد قيمة عن أبنية الحصة الأخرى فإن أمكن تعطى الحصة الأخرى من العرصة
زيادة معادلة وإلا فيضاف مقابلها نقود

المادة 1150- إذا أريد قسمة دار مشتركة بين اثنين على أن يكون فوقانيها لواحد وتحتانيها لاخر فيقوم كل من الفوقاني
والتحتاني وتقسم باعتبار القيمة

المادة 1151- إذا أريد تقسيم دار فعلى القسام ان يصورها على الورق ويمسح عرضها بالذراع ويقوم أبنيتها ويسوي ويعدل الحصص
بنسبة حصص أصحابها ويفرز حق الطريق والشرب والمسيل بصورة أن لا يبقى تعلق لكل حصة في الأخرى إذا أمكن ويلقب الحصص
بالأولى والثانية والثالثة ثم يقرع فتكون الأولى لمن خرج اسمه ابتداء والثانية لمن خرج اسمه ثانياً والثالثة لمن خرج
اسمه ثالثاً ويجري على هذا الترتيب إذا وجدت حصص أكثر من ذلك

المادة 1152- إذا كانت التكاليف الأميرية لأجل محافظه النفوس فتقسم على عدد الرؤؤس ولا يدخل في دفتر التوزيع النساء
ولا الصبيان ، وإذا كانت لمحافظة الأملاك فتقسم على مقدار الملك لأن الغرم بالغنم كما ذكر في المادة 87

المادة 1153- يكون خيار الشرط وخيار الرؤية وخيار العيب في تقسيم الأجناس المختلفة كما يكون في البيع ، مثلاً إذا قسم
المال المشترك بالتراضي بين الشركاء على أن يكون لواحد كذا مقداراً حنطة ولآخر كذا مقدار شعير ولآخر كذا غنما ولآخر
في مقابلة كذا رأس بقر فإن شرط أحدهم الخيار إلى كذا يوماً ففي هذه المدة إن شاء قبل القسمة وإن شاء فسخ. وإن كان
أحدهم لم ير المال المقسوم يكن مخيراً أيضاً عند الرؤية فإذا ظهرت حصة أحدهم معيبة فإن شاء قبلها وإن شاء ردها

المادة 1154- يكون في تقسيم القيميات المتحدة الجنس خيار شرط ورؤية وعيب ، مثلاً إذا قسمت مائة شاة مشتركة بين أصحابها
بنسبة حصصهم فإذا كان أحدهم شرط على أن يكون مخيراً كذا يوماً فيكون في هذه المدة مخيراً بين القبول وعدمه وإن كان
لم ير الغنم بعد يكن مخيراً حين رؤيتها ، وإذا ظهر عيب قديم في الغنم التي أصابت حصة أحدهم فكذلك يكون مخيراً إن شاء
قبلها وإن شاء ردها

المادة 1155- لا يكون في قسمة المثليات المتحدة الجنس خيار الشرط والرؤية ولكن يكون فيها خيار العيب ، مثلاً إذا قسمت
صبرة حنطة مشتركة بين اثنين على أن الخيار إلى كذا يوماً فلا يكون الشرط معتبراً وإذا لم ير أحد الشريكين الحنطة فلا
يكون مخيراً عند رؤيتها. أما إذا أعطى أحدهما من وجه الصبرة والآخر والآخر من أسفلها فظهر أسلفلها معيباً فيكون صاحبة
مخيراً إن شاء قبل وإن شاء رد

المادة 1156- تتم القسمة باجراء الاقتراع كاملاً

المادة 1157- لا يسوغ الرجوع عن القسمة بعد تمامها

المادة 1158- إذا جرى الاقتراع أثناء القسمة على أكثر الحصص مثلاً وبقيت واحدة منها وأراد أحد الشركاء الرجوع ينظر
فإذا كانت قسمة رضاء فله الرجوع وإذا كانت قسمة قضاء فلا رجوع

المادة 1159- لجميع الشركاء بعد القسمة فسخ القسمة واقالتها برضائهم وجعل المقسوم مشتركاً بينهم كما في السابق

المادة 1160- إذا تبين الغبن الفاحش في القسمة تفسخ وتقسم ثانية قسمة عادلة

المادة 1161- إذا ظهر دين على الميت بعد تقسيم التركة تفسخ القسمة إلا إذا أدى الورثة الدين او أبرأهم الدائنون منه
او كان للميت مال آخر غير المقسوم واوفى الدين منه فعند ذلك لا تفسخ القسمة

المادة 1162- يملك كل واحد من أصحاب الحصص حصته مستقلاً بعد القسمة ولا يبقى علاقة لأحدهم في حصة الآخر بعد. ويتصرف
كل واحد منهم في حصته كيفما يشاء على الوجه الآتي بيانه في الباب الثالث فلذلك لو قسمت دار مشتركة بين اثنين فأصاب
أحدهما البناء وحصة الآخر العرصة الخالية فلصاحب العرصة أن يحفر بئراً وأقنية وأن ينشىء أبنية فيها ويعيلها إلى حيث
شاء وليس لصاحب الأبنية منعه ولو سد عليه الهواء والشمس

المادة 1163- تدخل الأشجار من غير ذكر في قسمة الأراضي ، وكذا الأشجار مع الأبنية في تقسيم المزرعة يعني في أي حصة
وجدت الأشجار والأبنية تكون لصاحب الحصة ولا حاجة لذكرها والتصريح عنها حين القسمة أو إدخالها ، بتعبير عام كالقول
بجميع مرافقها أو بجميع حقوقها

المادة 1164- لا يدخل الزرع والفاكهة في تقسيم الأراضي والمزرعة ما لم يذكر ويصرح بذلك ويبقيان مشتركين كما كانا سواء
ذكر تعبير عام حين القسمة كقولهم: بجميع حقوقها أو لم يذكر

المادة 1165- يدخل في القسمة حق الطريق والمسيل في الأرض المجاورة للمقسوم في كل حال يعني في أي حصة وقع يكون من حقوق
صاحبها سواء قيل القسمة بجميع حقوقها أو لم يقل

المادة 1166- إذا شرط حين القسمة أن تكون طريق حصة أو مسيلها في حصة أخرى فيعتبر ذلك الشرط

المادة 1167- إذا كان لحصة طريق في حصة أخرى ولم يشترط بقاؤه حين القسمة فإذا كان ممكناً صرفه وتحويله فيصرف ويحول
سواء قيل حين القسمة بجميع حقوقها أو لم يقل. أما إذا كان الطريق غير قابل للصرف والتحويل إلى طرف آخر فينظر: فإن
قيل حين القسمة بجميع حقوقها تدخل الطريق وإن لم يذكر التعبير العام كقولهم بجميع حقوقها تنفسخ القسمة ، والمسيل في
هذا الخصوص أيضاً كالطريق عينها

المادة 1168- إذا كان لأحد طريق في دار مشتركة بين اثنين وأراد صاحبا الدار تقسيمها فليس لصاحب الطريق منعهما. لكنهما
يتركان طريقه حين القسمة على حاله ، وإذا باع الثلاثة بالإتفاق الدار مع الطريق فإذا كانت الطريق مشتركة بين ثلاثتهم
فيقسم الثمن بين الثلاثة. وإذا كانت رقبة الطريقة لصاحبي الدار ولذلك الآخر حق المرور فقط فكل واحد يأخذ حقه وذلك
أن تقوم العرصة مع حق المرور مرة وتقوم ثانية خالية عن حق المرور والفضل بين القيمتين يكون لصاحب حق المرور وباقيها
لصاحبي الدار. والمسيل أيضاً كالطريق يعني إذا كان لواحد حق مسيل في دار مشتركة فعلى صاحبي الدار حين تقسيمها ترك
المسيل على حاله

المادة 1169- إذا كان في ساحة دار منزل لآخر وصاحب المنزل يمر من تلك الساحة وأراد أصحاب الدار قسمتها بينهم فليس لصاحب
المنزل منعهم لكن يتركون حين القسمة له طريقاً بقدر عرض باب المنزل

المادة 1170- دار قسمت بين اثنين وبين المقسمين حائط فإذا كانت رؤوس جذوع أحد المقسمين الواقعة على حائط آخر واقعة
رؤوسها الأخرى على ذلك الحائط المشترك تلك الجذوع أن شرط حين القسمة رفعها وإلا فلا ترفع. وكذلك إذا قسم على صورة
أن يكون الحائط الواقع بين مقسمين ملكاً لصاحب حصة والجذوع الموضوعة رؤوسها على ذلك الحائط ملكاً لصاحب حصة أخرى فحكمه
على هذا الوجه

المادة 1171- أغصان الأشجار الوقعة في قسم إذا كانت مدلاة على القسم الآخر فإذا لم يكن شرط قطعها حين القسمة فلا تقطع

المادة 1172- إذا قسمت دار مشتركة لها حق المرور في طريق خاص فلكل واحد من أصحاب الحصص أن يفتح باباً ونافذة على ذلك
الطريق وليس لأحد من أصحاب الطريق منعهم

المادة 1173- إذا بنى أحد الشركاء لنفسه في الملك المشترك القابل للقسمة بدون إذن الآخرين ثم طلب الآخرون القسمة تقسم
فإن أصحاب ذلك البناء حصة بانيه فيها. وإن أصاب حصة الآخر فله أن يكلف بانيه هدمه ورفعه

المادة 1174- المهايأة عبارة عن قسمة المنافع

المادة 1175- لا تجري المهايأة في المثليات بل تجري في القيميات حتى يمكن الإنتفاع بها حال بقاء عينها

المادة 1176- المهايأة نوعان: النوع الأول ، المهايأة زماناً كما لو تهايأ إثنان على أن يوزع أحدهما الأرض المشتركة
بينهما سنة والآخر سنة أخرى. أو على سكنى أحد صاحبي الدار المشتركة الدار المذكورة مناوبة سنة لكل واحد منهما. النوع
الثاني: المهايأة مكاناً كما لو تهايأ اثنان في الأراضي المشتركة على أن يزرع أحدهما نصفها والآخر نصفها الآخر ، أو
الدار المشتركة على أن يسكن أحدهما في قسم منها والآخر في القسم الآخر أو أن يسكن أحدهما على أن يسكن أحدهما في الطابق
العلوي والآخر في السفلي أو في الدارين المشتركتين على أن يسكن أحدهما في واحدة منها والآخر في الأخرى

المادة 1177- كما تجوز المهايأة في الحيوان الواحد المشترك على استعماله بالمناوبة تجوز أيضاً في الحيوانين المشتركين
على أن يستعمل أحدهما حيواناً والآخر الآخر

المادة 1178- المهايأة زماناً نوع من المبادلة ، فتكون منفعة أحد أصحاب الحصص في نوبته مبادلة بمنفعة حصة الآخر في
نوبته ، وعليه فالمهايأة زماناً في حكم الإجازة بناء على ذلك يلزم ذكر المدة وتعيينها في المهايأة زماناً ككذا يوماً
أو كذا شهراً

المادة 1179- المهايأة مكاناً نوع من الأفراز وذلك أن منفعة الشريكين في الدار المشتركة مثلاً شائعة أي شاملة لكل جزء
من تلك الدار ، فبالمهايأة تجمع منفعة أحدهما في قطعة من الدار ومنفعة الآخر في القطعة الأخرى فلذلك لا يلزم في المهايأة
مكاناً ذكر وتعيين المدة

المادة 1180- كما أنه ينبغي إجراء القرعة في المهايأة زماناً لأجل البدء - يعني أي أصحاب الحصص ينتفع أولاً - كذلك
ينبغي في المهايأة مكاناً تعيين المحل بالقرعة أيضاً

المادة 1181- إذا طلب أحد أصحاب الأشياء المشتركة المتعددة المهايأة وامتنع الآخر فإن كانت الأعيان المشتركة متفقة
المنفعة فيجبر على المهايأة إن كانت مختلفة المنفعة فلا يجبر عليها. مثلاً داران مشتركتان طلب أحد الشريكين المهايأة
على أن يسكن أحدهم وأن يسكن الآخر الأخرى، أو حيوانان على أن تستعمل أحدهما واحداً والآخر آخر ، فيجبر على المهايأة.
أما لو طلب أحدهما المهايأة على سكنى الدار وللآخر ايجار الحمام أو على سكنى أحدهما في الدار وزراعة الآخر الأراضي
فالمهايأة بالتراضي وإن تكن جائزة إلا أنه إذا امنتع الآخر لا يجبر عليها

المادة 1182- إذا طلب القسمة أحد أصحاب المال المشترك القابل للقسمة والآخر المهايأة تقبل دعوى القسمة وأذا طلب أحدهما
المهايأة دون أن يطلب أي واحد منهما القسمة وامتنع يجبر على المهايأة

المادة 1183- إذا طلب أحد الشريكين المهايأة في العين المشتركة التي لا تقبل القسمة وامتنع الآخر يجبر على المهايأة

المادة 1184- تؤجر العقارات المشتركة التي ينتفع الناس بأجرتها كالسفينة والطاحون والمقهى والخان لأربابها وتقسم أجرتها
بين أصحاب الحصص على قدر حصصهم وإذا امتنع أحد الشركاء عن الايجار فيجير على المهايأة ، لكن إذا زادت غلتها أي أجرتها
في نوبة أحدهم فتقسم بين الشركاء

المادة 1185- كما يجوز لكل واحد من أرباب الحصص بعد المهايأة زماناً أو مكاناً أن يستعمل العقار المشترك في نوبته أو
المقسم الذي أصاب حصته يجوز حصته يجوز له أن يؤجر ذلك إلى آخر ويأخذ الأجرة بنفسه

المادة 1186- إذا أجر أحد أصحاب الحصص نوبته بعد أن حصلت المهايأة ابتداء على استيفاء المنافع وكانت غلة أحدهم في نوبته
أكثر فليس لبقية الشركاء مشاركته في الزيادة. أما إذا جريت المهايأة ابتداء على استغلال مثلاً على أن يأخذ أحدهما
أجرة الدار المشتركة شهراً والآخر شهراً فتكون الزيادة مشتركة. أما إذا حصلت المهايأة على أن يأخذ أحدهما غلة إحدى
الدارين المشتركتين وأن يأخذ الآخر غلة الدار الأخرى وكانت غلة إحدى الدارين أكثر فلا يشاركه الشريك الآخر

المادة 1187 - لا تجوز المهايأة على الأعيان ، فلا تصح المهايأة على ثمرة الأشجار المشتركة ولا على لبن الحيوانات وصوفها
على أن يكون لأحد الشريكين ثمرة مقدار من هذه الاشجار وللآخر ثمرة مقدار منها أو على لبن قطيع من الغنم المشترك وصوفة
لواحد ولبن قطيع آخر وصوفه للآخر لأنها من الأعيان

المادة 1188- وإن جاز لأحد الشريكين فسخ المهايأة الحاصلة بالتراضي بين الشريكين بعد عقدها لكن إذا أجر أحدهما نوبته
لآخر فلا يجوز لشريكه فسخ المهايأة ما لم تنقض مدة الإجارة

المادة 1189- وإن لم يجز لواحد فقط من أرباب الحصص أن يفسخ المهايأة الجارية بحكم القاضي فلكلهم فسخها بالتراضي

المادة 1190- إذا أراد أحد أصحاب الحصص أن يبيع حصته أو يقسمها فله فسخ المهايأة ، أما لو أراد فسخها بلا سبب ليعيد
المال المشترك إلى حاله القديم فلا يقره القاضي على ذلك

المادة 1191- لا تبطل المهايأة بموت أحد أصحاب الحصص أو بموتهم جميعاً

القسمـــة

المادة 1192- كل يتصرف في ملكه كيفما يشاء. لكن إذا تعلق حق الغير به فيمنع الملك من تصرفه على وجه الإستقلال. مثلاً:
الأبنية التي فوقانيها ملك لأحد وتحتانيها لآخر فبما أن لصاحب الفوقاني حق القرار في التحتاني ولصاحب التحتاني حق
السقف في الفوقاني أي حق التستر والتحفظ من الشمس والمطر فليس لأحدهما أن يعمل عملاً مضراً بالآخر بدون إذنه ولا أن
يهدم بناء نفسه.

المادة 1193- إذا كان باب الفوقاني والتحتاني من الشارع واحداً فصاحبا المحلين يستعملان ذلك الباب مشتركاً ولا يسوغ
لأحدهما أن يمنع الآخر من الدخول والخروج

المادة 1194- كل من ملك محلاً يملك ما فوقه وما تحته أيضاً. يعني من يملك عرصة يقتدر على أن يتصرف فيها بإنشاء الأبنية
التي يريدها وأن يعليها بقدر ما يريد وأن يحفر أرضها ويبني مخزناً وأن يحفر بئراً عميقة كما يشاء
مبادئ 

المادة 1195- ليس لأحد أن يبرز رفراف غرفته التي أحدثها في داره على دار جاره فإن أبرزه يقطع القدر الذي جاء على تلك
الدار

المادة 1196- إذا امتدت أغصان شجر بستان أحد إلى دار جاره أو بستانه فللجار أن يكلفه تفريغ هوائه بربط الأغصان وجرها
إلى الوراء أو قطعها. ولكن لا تقطع الشجرة بداعي أن ظلها مضر بمزروعات بستان الجار

المادة 1197- لا يمنع أحد من التصرف في ملكه ما لم يكن فيه ضرر فاحش للغير وفي هذه الحالة يفصل في الفصل الثاني

المادة 1198- لكل أحد التعلى على حائطه الملك بقدر ما يزيد وأن يعمل أي شيء أراده وليس لجاره منعه ما لم يكن ضرر فاحش

المادة 1199- ما يضر البناء أي يوجب وهنه ويسبب انهدامه أو يمنع الحوائج الأصلية أي المنفعة الأصلية المقصودة من البناء
كالسكنى وهو ضرر فاحش

المادة 1200- يدفع الضرر الفاحش بأي وجه كان. مثلاً لو اتخذ في اتصال دار دكان حداد أو طاحون وكان يحصل من طرق الحديد
ودور الطاحون وهن لبناء تلك الدار أو أحدث فرن أو معصرة بحيث لا يستطيع صاحب الدار السكنى فيها لتأذيه من الدخان أو
الرائحة الكريهة فهذا كله ضرر فاحش فتدفع هذه الأضرار بأي وجه كان وتزال. وكذا لو كان لرجل عرصة متصلة بدار آخر وشق
فيها قناة وأجرى الماء منها لطاحونه فحصل وهن لحائط الدار أو اتخذ أحد في أساس جدار جاره مزبلة وألقى القمامة عليها
فأضر بالجدار فلصاحب الجدار طلب دفع الضرر ، وكذلك لو أحدث أحد بيدراً في قرب دار آخر وتأذى صاحب الدار من غبار البيدر
بحيث اصبح لا يستطيع السكنى في الدار فيدفع ضرره ، كما أنه لو أحدث أحد بناء مرتفعاً في قرب بيدر آخر وسد مهب الريح
فيزال لأنه ضرر فاحش. كذلك لو أحدث مطبخاً في سوق البزازين وكان دكان المطبخ يصيب أقمشة جاره ويضرها فيدفع الضرر.
وكذلك لو انشق بالوع دار أحد وجرى إلى دار جاره وكان في ذلك ضرر فاحش فيجب تعمير البالوع المذكور وإصلاحه بناء على
دعوى الجار

المادة 1201- منع المنافع التي ليست من الحواج الأصلية كسد هواء دار أو نظارتها أو منع دخول الشمس ليس بضرر فاحش. لكن
سد الهواء بالكلية ضرر فاحش فلذلك إذا أحدث أحد بناء فسد به نافذة غرفة جاره التي لها نافذة واحدة فصارت مظلمة بحيث
لا يستطاع قراءة الكتابة من الظلمة فيدفع حيث أنه ضرر فاحش ، ولا يقال فليأخذ الضياء من بابها لأن باب الغرفة يحتاج
إلى غلقه من البرد ولغيره من الأسباب وإن كان لتلك الغرفة نافذتان فسدت إحداهما بإحداث ذلك البناء فلا يعد ضرراً فاحشاً

المادة 1202- رؤية المحل الذي هو مقر النساء كالمطبخ وباب البئر وصحن الدار يعد ضرراً فاحشاً ، فإذا أحدث أحد في داره
نافذة أو بنى مجدداً بناء وفتح فيه نافذة على المحل هو مقر نساء جاره الملاصق أو جاره المقابل الذي يفصل بينهما طريق
وكان يرى مقر نساء الآخر منه فيؤمر برفع الضرر ويكون مجبوراً على دفع هذا الضرر بصورة تمنع وقوع النظر إما ببناء حائط
أو وضع ستار من الخشب لكن لا يجبر على سد النافذة على كل حال كما إذا عمل حائطاً من الأغصان التي يرى من بينها مقر
نساء جاره فإنه يؤمر بسد محلات النظر ولا يجبر على هدمه وبناء حائط محله. أنظر (مادة 22)

المادة 1203- إذا كانت لأحد نافذة في محل أعلى من قامة الإنسان فليس لجاره أن يطلب سدها لاحتمال أنه يضع سلماً وينظر
إلى مقر نساء ذلك الجار أنظر مادة (74)

المادة 1204- لا تعد الجنينة مقر نساء ، فإذا كان لأحد دار لا يرى منها مقر نساء جاره لكن ترى جنينته فليس له أن يكلفه
منع نظارته عن تلك الجنينة بداعي رؤية نسائه من الدار حين خروجهن الى الجنينة في بعض الأحيان

المادة 1205- إذا كان لأحد شجرة فاكهة في جنينته وفي صعوده عليها يشرف على مقر نساء جاره فيلزمه عند صعوده اعطاء الخبر
لأجل تستر النساء فإن لم يخير يمنعه القاضي من الصعود على تلك الشجرة

المادة 1206- إذا اقتسم اثنان داراً مشتركة بينهما وكان يرى من الحصة التي أصابت أحدهما مقر نساء الآخر فيؤمران أن
يتخذاه سترة مشتركة بينهما

المادة 1207- إذا كان أحد يتصرف في ملكه تصرفاً مشروعاً فجاء آخر وأحدث في جانبه بناء وتضرر من فعله فيجب عليه أن يدفع
ضرره بنفسه. مثلاً إذا كان لدار قديمة نافذة مشرفة على مقر نساء دار محدثه فليزم صاحب الدار المحدثة أن يدفع بنفسه
مضرته وليس له حق أن يدعي على صاحب الدار القديمة ، كما أنه لو أحدث أحد داراً في عرصته المتصلة بدكان حداداً فليس
له أن يطلب تعطيل دكان الحداد بداعي أنه يحصل لداره ضرر فاحش من طريق الحديد ، وكذا إذا أحدث أحد داراً في القرب من
بيدر قديم فليس له أن يمنع صاحب البيدر من التذرية بداعي أن غبار البيدر يصيب داره

المادة 1208- إذا كانت نوافذ قديمة أي عتيقة في منزل مشرفة عل عرصة خالية فاحترق هذا المنزل فأحدث أولاً صاحب العرصة
داراً في العرصة ثم أعاد صاحب المنزل بناء منزله على وضعه القديم فصارت نوافذ مشرفة على مقر النساء من الدار المحدثة
فصاحب الدار هو يرفع المضرة عن نفسه وليس له أن يجبر صاحب المنزل بقوله: (امنع نظارتك)

المادة 1209- إذا أحدث أحد نوافذ في داره وكان لجاره غرفة مرتفعة تقع بين النوافذ ومقر نساء الجار وكان لا يرى لذلك
مقر النساء من تلك النوافذ فهدم الجار تلك الغرفة وأصبح مقر النساء يرى من تلك النوافذ فليس للجار أن يقول للآخر:
اقطع نظارتك أو سد النوافذ بداعي أن النوافذ محدثة بل يلزم الجار أن يدفع ضرره بنفسه

المادة 1210- ليس لأحد صاحبي الحائط المشترك أن يعيله بدون إذن الآخر ولا أن يبني عليه قصراً أو شيئاً آخر سواء كان
مضراً بالآخر أو لا ، لكن أراد أحدهما وضع جذوع لبناء غرفة في عرصة على ذلك الحائط أي تركيب رؤؤس الجذوع على ذلك الحائط
أي تركيب رؤوس الجذوع على ذلك الحائط فليس لشريكه منعه وبما أنه لشريكه أن يضع جذوعاً بقدر ما يضع هو من الجذوع فله
أن يضع نصف عدد الجذوع التي يتحملها الحائط فقط وليس له تجاوز ذلك وإن كان لهما على ذلك الحائط جذوع في الأصل على
قدم المساواة وأراد أحدهما تزييد جذوعة فللآخر منعه

المادة 1211- ليس لأحد صاحبي الحائط المشترك أن يحول جذوعه التي على الحائط يميناً وشمالاً أو من أسفل إلى أعلى ، أما
إذا كانت رؤؤس جذوعه عاليه فله تسفيلها

المادة 1212- إذا أنشأ أحد كنيفاً أو بالوعة قرب بئر ماء أحد وأفسد ماء تلك البئر فيدفع الضرر فإذا كان غير ممكن دفع
الضرر بوجه ما فيردم الكنيف أو البالوعة ، كذلك إذا كان ماء البالوعة التي أنشأها أحد قرب مسيل ماء يصل الماء وفي
ذلك ضرر فاحش وكان غير ممكن دفع الضرر بصورة غير الردم فتردم تلك البالوعة

المادة 1213- إذا كان لأحد داران على طرفي الطريق وأراد إنشاء جسر من واحدة إلى أخرى يمنع ولا يهدم بعد إنشائه إن لم
يكن فيه ضرر على المارين لكن لا يكون لأحد حق قرار في الجسر والبروز المنشأين على الطريق العام على هذا الوجه ، أما
إذا انهدم الجسر المبني على الطريق العام بهذه الصورة وأراد صاحبه بناءه فيمنع أيضاً

المادة 1214- ترفع الأشياء المضرة بالمارين ضراراً فاحشاً ولو كانت قديمة كالبروز الواطي وكذا الغرفة الدانية. أنظر
المادة السابقة

المادة 1215- إذا أراد أحد تعمير داره فله عمل الطين في جانب من الطريق وصرفه في بنائه بشرط عدم الإضرار بالمارين

المادة 1216- يؤخذ لدى الحاجة ملك أي أحد بقيمته بأمر السلطان ويلحق بالطريق ، ولكن لا يؤخذ ملكه من يده ما لم يؤد
له الثمن. أنظر مادتي 251- 262-

المادة 1217- يجوز أن يأخذ شخص فضلة الطريق من جانب الميري (بيت المال) بثمن مثلها ويلحقها بداره حال المضرة على المارة

المادة 1218- يجوز لكل أحد أن يفتح باباً مجدداً على الطريق العام

المادة 1219- لا يجوز لمن لم يكن له حق المرور في طريق خاص أن يفتح إليه باباً مجدداً

المادة 1220- الطريق الخاص كالملك المشترك لمن لهم فيه حق المرور ، فلذلك لا يجوز لأحد من أصحاب الطريق الخاص أن يحدث
فيه شيئاً سواء كان مضراً أو غير مضر بإذن الآخرين

المادة 1223- للمارين في الطريق العام حق الدخول في الطريق الخاص عند كثرة الإزدحام فلا يسوغ لأصحاب الطريق الخاص أن
يبيعوه بالاتفاق أو يقتسموه بينهم أو يسدوا مدخله

المادة 1224- يعتبر القدم في حق المرور وحق المجرى وحق المسيل. يعني تترك هذه الأشياء وتبقى على وجهها القديم الذي
كانت عليه حيث أنه بحكم المادة السادسة يبقى الشيء القديم على حاله ولا يتغير ما لم يقم دليل على خلافه. أما القديم
المخالف للشرع الشريف فلا اعتبار له يعني أن الشيء المعمول يغير صورة مشروعة في الأصل لا اعتبار له ولو كان قديماً
ولا يزال إذا كان فيه ضرر فاحش. أنظر المادة (ال27) مثلاً إذا كان بالوع دار جارياً من القديم على الطريق العام وكان
في ذلك ضرر للمارة فلا يعتبر قدمه ويدفع ضرره

المادة 1225- إذا كان لأحد حق المرور في عرصة آخر فليس لصاحب العرصة أن يمنعه من المرور والعبور

المادة 1226- للمبيح حق الرجوع عن اباحته ، والضرر لا يلزم بالإذن والرضاء، فإذا لم يكن لواحد حق المرور في عرصة آخر
ومر فيها بمجرد إذن صاحبها مدة فلصاحبها بعد ذلك أن يمنعه من المرور إذا شاء

المادة 1227- إذا كان لواحد حق المرور في ممر معين في عرصة آخر فأحدث صاحب العرصة بناء على هذا الممر بإذن صاحب حق
المرور فقد سقط حق مروره وليس له بعد المخاصمة مع صاحب العرصة. أنظر مادة 51

المادة 1228- إذا كان لأحد جدول أو مجرى ماء في عرصة آخر جارياً من القديم بحق فليس لصاحب العرصة منعه قائلاً: لا أدعه
يجري فيما بعد ، وعند احتياجهما إلى الإصلاح والتعمير يدخل صاحبهما إلى المجرى ويعمرهما ويصلحهما إذا كان ممكناً ،
أما إذا لم يكن ممكناً أمر التعمير إلا بالدخول إلى العرصة ولم يأذن صاحبها بالدخول اليها فيجبر من طرف القاضي بقوله
له: أما أن تأذن له بالدخول إلى عرصتك وإما أن تعمر أنت

المادة 1229- إذا كان ماء مطر دار يسيل من القديم إلى دار الجار فليس للجار منعه قائلاً: لا أدعه يسيل بعد ذلك

المادة 1230- إذا كانت مياه دور واقعة على طريق تنصب من القديم في تلك الطريق ومنها تجري من عرصة واقعة تحت الطريق
فليس لصاحب العرصة سد المسيل القديم الواقع في عرصته فإذا سده يرفع سديمن طرف القاضي ويعاد إلى وضعه القديم

المادة 1231- ليس لأحد أن يجري مياه غرفته المحدثة إلى دار آخر

المادة 1232- ليس لصاحب الدار أو لمشتريها إذا باعها منع المجرور الذي له حق مسيل في داره من المسيل كالسابق

المادة 1233- إذا امتلأ المجرور الجاري بحق في دار آخر أو تشقق وحصل منه ضرر فاحش لصاحب الدار فيجبر صاحب المجرور على
دفع الضرر

شـركـة الإبـاحــة
المادة 1234- الماء والكلأ والنار مباحة ، والناس في هذه الأشياء الثلاثة شركاء.

المادة 1235- المياه الجارية تحت الأرض ليست بملك لأحد
مبادئ 

المادة 1236- الآبار التي ليست محفورة بسعي وعمل شخص مخصوص بل هي من القديم لانتفاع كل وارد هي من الأشياء المباحة
والمشتركة بين الناس

المادة 1237- البحار والبحيرات الكبيرة مباحة

المادة 1238- الأنهار العامة الغير المملوكة. وهي الأنهار التي لم تدخل في مقاسم أي في مجاري ملك جماعة - مباحة أيضاً
كالنيل والفرات والطونة والطونجة

المادة 1239- الأنهار المملوكة وهي التي دخلت في مقاسم على الوجه المشروح نوعان ، النوع الأول: هو الأنهار التي يتفرق
وينقسم ماؤها بين الشركاء لكن لا ينفذ جميعه في أراضي هؤلاء بل تجري بقيته للمفازات أي البراري المباحة للعامة ، وبما
أن الأنهار التي من هذا القبيل عامة من وجه فتسمى بالنهر العام ولا تجري فيها الشفعة ، النوع الثاني: النهر الخاص
وهو يتفرق وينقسم ماؤه على أراضي أشخاص معدودين والذي ينفذ ماؤه عند عند وصوله إلى نهاية أراضيهم ولا ينفذ إلى مفازه
والشفعة إنما تجري في هذا النوع فقط
مبادئ 

المادة 1240- الطمي الذي يأتي به النهر إلى أراضي أحد هو ملكه ولا يسوغ لأحد أن يتعرض له

المادة 1241- كما أن الكلأ النابت في الأراضي التي لا صاحب لها مباح كذلك الكلأ النابت في ملك شخص بدون تسببه مباح
أيضاً. أما إذا تسبب ذلك الشخص في هذا الخصوص بأن أعد أرضه وهيأها بوجه ما لأجل الانبات كسقيه أرضه أو احاطتها بخندق
من أطرافها فالنباتات الحاصلة في تلك الأرض تكون ماله فلا يسوغ لآخر أن يأخذ منها شيئاً فإذا أخذ شيئاً واستهلكه يكون
ضامناً

المادة 1242- الكلأ هو النبات الذي لا ساق له ، ولا يشمل الأشجار ، والفطر أيضاً في حكم الحشيش

المادة 1243- الأشجار التي نبتت من نفسها في الجبال المباحة أي الجبال التي لم تدخل في تملك أحد مباحة

المادة 1244- الأشجار النابتة من نفسها في ملك أحد هي ملكه فليس لآخر أن يحتطبها بدون إذنه فإن فعل يضمن

المادة 1245- إذا طعم أحد شجرة فكما أن الخلف الذي هو من قلم التطعيم يكون ملكه كذلك ثمرته تكون له أيضاً

المادة 1246- كل نوع من حاصلات البذر الذي زرعه أحد لنفسه هو ملكه فلا يتعرض لها من أحد

المادة 1247- الصيد مباح

المادة 1248- أسباب التملك ثلاثة: الأول ، الناقل للملك من مالك إلى مالك آخر كالبيع والهبة. والثاني: أن يخلف أحد
آخر كالإرث. الثالث: أحراز شيء مباح لا مالك له ، وهذا إما حقيقي وهو وضع اليد حقيقة على ذلك الشيء وإما حكمى وذلك
بتهيئة سببه كوضع إناء لجمع المطر ونصب شبكة لأجل الصيد

المادة 1249- كل من يحرز شيئاً مباحاً يملكه مستقلاً ، مثلاً لو أخذ أحد من نهر ماء بوعاء كالجرة والبرميل فبإحراز
وحفظه في ذلك الوعاء صار ملكه فليس لغيره صلاحية الانتفاع به ، وإذا أخذه آخر بدون إذنه واستهلكه يكون ضامناً
مبادئ 

المادة 1250- يقتضي أن يكون الإحراز مقروناً بالقصد ، فلذلك لو وضع أحد إناء في محل بقصد جمع مياه المطر فيه فيكون
ماء المطر المتجمع في ذلك الإناء لصاحبهما. أما مياه المطر التي تجمعت في إناء وضعه أحد بغير قصد فلا تكون ملكاً له
ويسوغ غيره أن يأخذها ويتملكها. أنظر المادة الثانية

المادة 1251- يشترط في إحراز الماء انقطاع جريه ، وعليه فالمياه التي في البئر الذي ينبع فيه الماء لا تحرز فلو أخذ
شخص من الماء النابع والمجتمع في بئر كهذا بدون اباحة صاحبة واستهلكه لا يلزمه ضمان. وكذلك الماء المتتابع الورود
أي ماء الحوض الذي بقدر ما يخرج منه ماء من جهة يدخل اليه ماء بمقدار ذلك من جهة أخرى غير محرز

المادة 1252- يحرز الكلأ النابت من نفسه بجمعه وبحصده وتجريزه

المادة 1253- لكل شخص أياً كان أن يحتطب الأشجار النابتة من نفسها في الجبال المباحة وبمطلق الإحتطاب يعني بجمعها يصير
مالكاً ولا يشترط الربط

المادة 1254- يجوز لكل أحد الانتفاع بالمباح ، لكنه مشروط بعدم الأضرار بالعامة

المادة 1255- ليس لأحد منع آخر من أخذ وإحراز الشيء المباح

المادة 1256- لكل أحد أن يطعم حيوانه الكلأ النابت في المحال التي لا صاحب لها ويأخذ ويحرز منه قدر ما يريد

المادة 1257- الكلأ النابت من نفسه في ملك أحد أي بدون تسبيه وإن يكن مباحاً إلا أن لصاحبه منع الغير من الدخول إلى
ملكه

المادة 1258- إذا أخذ أحد الحطب الذي احتطبه آخر من الجبال المباحة وتركه فيها فللمحتطب استرداده

المادة 1259- لأي أحد كان أن يقطف فاكهة الأشجار التي في الجبال المباحة وفي الأودية والمراعي التي لا صاحب لها

المادة 1260- إذا استأجر أحد آخر لجمع الحطب من البراري أو إمساك الصيد فما يجمعه الأجير من الحطب أو ما يمسكه من الصيد
هو للمستأجر

المادة 1261- إذا أوقد أحد ناراً في ملكه فله أن يمنع الآخرين من الدخول إلى ملكه والإنتفاع بها أما إذا أوقد أحد ناراً
في صحراء ليست بملك أحد فلسائر الناس أن ينتفعوا بها وذلك للتدفئة وخياطة شيء على نورها واشعال القنديل منها وليس
لصاحب النار أن يمنع ذلك ولكن ليس لأحد أن يأخذ منها جمراً بدون إذن صاحبها

المادة 1262- الشرب هو نوبة الانتفاع لسقي الزرع والحيوان

المادة 1263- حق الشفعة هو حق شرب الماء

المادة 1264- كما ينتفع كل أحد بالهواء والضياء فله أيضاً أن ينتفع بالبحار والبحيرات الكبيرة

المادة 1265- لكل أحد أن يسقي أراضيه من الأنهر الغير المملوكة ، وله أن يشق جدولاً ومجرى لسقي أراضيه ولإنشاء طاحون
لكن يشترط عدم المضرة بالآخرين فلذلك إذا أفاض الماء وأضر بالخلق أو تقطعت مياه النهر بالكلية أو انعدم سير الفلك
فيمنع

المادة 1266- لجميع الناس والحيوانات حق الشفة في الماء الذي لم يحرز

المادة 1267- حق الشرب في الإنهار المملوكة أي في المياه الداخلة في المجاري المملوكة هو لأصحابها وللآخرين فيها حق
الشفعة فعليه لا يسوغ لأحد أن يسقي أراضيه من نهر مخصوص بجماعة أو جدول أو قناة أو بئر بلا إذنهم لكن يسوغ له شرب
الماء بسبب حق شفته وله أيضاً أن يورد حيواناته ويسقيها إذا لم يخش من تخريب النهر أو الجدول أو القناة بسبب كثرة
الحيوانات وكذلك له أخذ الماء منها إلى داره وجنينته بالجرة والبرميل

المادة 1268- إذا كان ضمن ملك أحد حوض أو بئر أو نهر ماؤه متتابع الورود فله منع من يريد شرب الماء من الدخول ، ولكن
إذا لم يوجد في قربة ماء مباح غيره للشرب فصاحب الملك مجبور على إخراج الماء له أو أن يأذنه بالدخول لأخذ الماء وإذا
لم يخرج له الماء فله حق الدخول وأخذ الماء لكن بشرط السلامة أي يشترط عدم ايقاع ضرر كتخريب حافة الحوض أو البئر أو
النهر

المادة 1269- ليس لشريك من الشركاء في النهر المشترك أن يشق منه نهراً "أي جدولاً" أو مجرى إلا بإذن الآخرين وليس له
أن يبدل نوبته القديمة أو أن يجري الماء في نوبته إلى أرض له أخرى لا حق شرب لها من ذلك النهر ، وإذا رضى أصحاب الحصص
الآخرون بهذه الأشياء فلهم أو لورثتهم الرجوع بعده

المادة 1270- الأراضي الموات هي الأراضي التي ليست ملكاً لأحد ولا هي مرعى ولا محتطب لقصبة أو قرية ، وتكون بعيدة عن
أقصى العمران أي التي لا يسمع منها صوت جهير الصوت من أقصى الدور التي في طرف القصبة أو القرية

المادة 1271- الأراضي القريبة من العمران تترك للأهالي على أن تتخذ مرعى أو بيدراً أو محتطباً وتدعى هذه الأراضي الأراضي
المتروكة

المادة 1272- إذا أحيي وعمر أحد أرضاً من الأراضي الموات بالأذن السلطاني يصير مالكاً لها ، وإذا أذن السلان أو وكيل
أحداً باحياء الأرض على أن ينتفع بها فقط ولا يمتلكها فيتصرف ذلك الشخص في تلك الأرض على الوجه الذي أذن به ولكن لا
يملك تلك الأرض

المادة 1273- إذا أحيي أحد مقداراً من قطعة أرض وترك باقيها فيكون مالكاً لما أحياه ولا يملك باقيها ، لكن إذا بقي
في وسط الأراضي التي أحياها جزء خال فيكون ذلك الجزء له أيضاً

المادة 1274- إذا أحيي أحد أرضاً من الأراضي الموات ثم جاء آخرون فأحيوا الأراضي التي أطرافها الأربعة فتتعين طريق
ذلك الشخص في الأراضي التي أحياها المحيي الأخير أي يكون طريقه منها

المادة 1275- كما أن زرع البذر وغرس شتل الأشجار إحياء للأرض ، كذلك كراب الأرض أو سقيها أو شق مجرى وجدول للسقي احياء
لها أيضاً

المادة 1276- إذا أحاط أحد أطراف أرض من الأراضي الموات بجدار أو على أطرافها ببناء مسناة بقدر ما تحفظه من ماء السيل
فيكون قد أحيي تلك الأرض

المادة 1277- إحاطة جوانب الأرض الأربعة بالأحجار أو الشوك أو جذوع الأشجار أو تنقية الحشائش منها أو إحراق الأشواك
التي فيها حفر بئر ليس بإحياء لتلك الأرض بل هو تحجير فقط

المادة 1278- إذا حصد أحد ما في الأراضي الموات من الحشائش أو الأشواك ووضعه في أطرافها ووضع عليه التراب ولم يتم مسناتها
بوجه يمنع ماء السيل اليها فلا يكون أحيي تلك الأرض ولكن يكون حجرها

المادة 1279- إذا حجر أحداً محلاً من الأراضي الموات يكون أحق من غيره بذلك المحل مدة ثلاث سنين فإذا لم يحيه في ظرف
الثلاث السنين فلا يبقى له حق ويجوز أن يعطي لغيره لإحيائه

المادة 1280- من حفر بئراً تامة في الأراضي الموات بأذن السلطان فهي ملكه

المادة 1281- حريم البئر أي حقوق ساحتها أربعون ذراعاً من كل طرف

المادة 1282- حريم الأعين أي المنابع التي يستخرج ماؤها من محل وتجري مياهها على وجه الأرض خمسمائة ذراع من كل طرف

المادة 1283- حريم النهر الكبير لا يحتاج إلى الكرى في كل وقت من كل طرف مقدار نصف النهر فيكون مقدار جريمه مساوياً
عرض النهر

المادة 1284- حريم النهر الصغير المحتاج للكرى في كل وقت أي المجاري والجداول وكذلك حريم القناة التي تحت الأرض هو
مقدار ما يلزمها حين الكرى من المحل لطرح أحجارها وأوحالها

المادة 1285- حريم القناة الجاري ماؤها على وجه الأرض كالعيون خمسمائة ذراع من كل طرف

المادة 1286- حريم الابار ملك أصحابها فلا يجوز لغيرهم أن يتصرف فيها بوجه وإذا حفر أحد بئراً في حريم آخر يردم. وحريم
الينابيع والأنهر والقنوات على هذا الوجه أيضاً

المادة 1287- إذا حفر أحد بئراً بالإذن السلطاني بالقرب من حريم بئر الآخر فيكون حريم هذه البئر من سائر الجهات أربعين
ذراعاً أيضاً ولكن ليس له أن يتجاوز من جهة البئر الأولى على حريمها

المادة 1288- إذا حفر أحد بئراً في خارج حريم بئر فتسربت مياه البئر الأولى إلى تلك البئر فلا يلزم شيء ، كما أنه لو
فتح أحداً دكاناً في جانب دكان آخر وكسدت تجارة الأول فلا تغلق الثانية

المادة 1289- حريم الشجرة المغروسة بالإذن السلطاني في الأراضي الموات خمسة أذرع من كل جهة وليس لغيره غرس شجرة ضمن
هذه المسافة

المادة 1290- طرفا الجدول الجاري في عرصة آخر بقدر ما يحفظ الماء هما لصاحب الجدول ، وإذا كان طرفاه مرتفعين فما ارتفع
منهما أيضاً لصاحب الجدول ، وإن لم يكن طرفاه مرتفعين ولم يوجد دليل أيضاً على أن أحدهما ذو يد بأن كان عليهما اشجار
مغروسة لصاحب العرصة أو لصاحب الجدول ففي هذا الحال يكون ذانك المحلان لصاحب العرصة لكن ليس لصاحب الجدول حق طرح والقاء
الطين في طرفي الجدول وقت كريه

المادة 1291- ليس لبئر حفرها شخص في ملكه حريم ، ولجاره أيضاً أن يحفر بئراً أخرى في ملك نفسه قرب تلك البئر وليس لذلك
الشخص منع جاره من حفر البئر بقوله: إنها تجذب ماء بئري

المادة 1292- صيد الصيد جائز سواء كان بالآلات كالرمح والبندقية او بالحيوانات كالكلب المعلم ، أو بالجوارح من الطير
كالبازي المعلم

المادة 1293- الصيد هو الحيوان البري المتوحش أي الذي يخاف وينذعر من الإنسان.

المادة 1294- كما لا تصطاد الحيوانات الأهلية لا تصطاد الحيوانات البرية المستأنسة بالإنسان أيضاً ، فلو أمسك أحد الحمام
المعلوم أنه غير بري بدلالة أمثاله أو الصقر الذي برجله الجرس أو الغزال الذي في عنقه الطوق فهو من قبيل اللقطة فيجب
على ممسكها أن يعلن عنها لتعطي لصاحبها عند ظهوره.
مبادئ 

المادة 1295- يشترط أن يكون الصيد ممتنعاً عن الإنسان أي أن يكون بحاله يمكنه معها الفرار والتخلص برجليه أو جناحيه
، فإذا صار إلى حالة لا يقدر معها على الفرار والخلاص كوقوع غزال مثلاً في بئر فيكون قد خرج من حال الصيدية.

المادة 1296- من أخرج صيداً عن حال الصيدية فقد أمسكه.

المادة 1297- الصيد لمن أمسكه ، مثلاً إذا رمى شخص صيداً فجرحه بصورة لا يقدر على الفرار والخلاص معها صار مالكاً له
، أما إذا جرحه جرحاً خفيفاً أي بصورة يمكنه الفرار والتخلص معها فلا يملكه فإذا ضر به آخر أو أمسكه بصورة أخرى يكون
مالكاً ، وكذا لو أصاب شخص صيداً وبعد أن أوقعه نهض ذلك الصيد وهرب فأخذه آخر فيملكه.

المادة 1298- إذا أصاب رصاص الصيادين الصيد في وقت واحد كان ذلك الصيد مشتركاً بينهما مناصفة.

المادة 1299- إذا أرسل صيادان كلبيهما المعلمين وأصابا معاً صيداً فيكون ذلك الصيد مشتركاً كذلك بين صاحبيهما ، وإذا
أمسك كل واحد منهما صيداً فيكون ما يمسكه كل واحد منهما لصاحبه. وكذلك إذا أرسل اثنان كلبيهما المعلمين فأوقع أحدهما
الصيد وقتله الآخر فإذا كان الكلب الأول جعله في حالة لا يمكنه الفرار والتخلص معها فذلك الصيد لصاحبه

المادة 1300- لآخر أن يصيد ويتملك السمك الموجود في مجرى وجدول أحد الذي لا يمسك بدون رصيد.

المادة 1301- إذا هيأ شخصن محلاً في حافة الماء لصيد السمك فجاءه سمك كثير فإذا قلت المياه وأصبح ذلك السمك يمسك بدون
حاجة إلى صيده فيكون السمك لذلك الشخص أما إذا كان إمساك السمك محتاجاً للصيد لكثرة المياه فلا يكون السمك المذكور
لذلك الشخص ولآخر أن يصيده ويتملكه.

المادة 1302 - إذا دخل صيد دار إنسان فأغلق بابه لأجل أخذه فيصير مالكاً له ولكن لا يملكه بدون احرازه باغلاق الباب
فلذلك لو أمسك آخر يملكه.

المادة 1303- إذا وضع شخص في محل شيئاً كالشرك والشبكة لأجل الصيد فوقع فيه صيد يكون لذلك الشخص لكن إذا نشر أحد شبكة
بقصد تجفيفها في محل فوقع فيها صيد فلا يكون ملكاً له كما أنه لو وقع صيد أحد شبكة بقصد تجفيفها في محل فوقع فيها
صيد فلا يكون ملكاً له كما أنه لو وقع صيد في حفرة في أراضي أحد فيجوز لآخر أن يتملكه بأخذه لكن إذا حفر صاحب الأرض
تلك الحفرة لأجل الصيد فيصير أحق بالصيد من سائر الناس. انظر المادة ال.125.

المادة 1304- إذا عشش حيوان بري في بستان أحد وباض فيه فلا يكون ملكاً له فإذا أخذ بيضه أو نتاجه فليس لصاحب البستان
استرداده ولكن إذا هيأ صاحب البستان بستانه لأجل أن ببيض وتلد الحيوانات البرية فيه فيكون بيض ونتاج الحيوانات التي
جاءت وباضت وانتجت له.

المادة 1305- عسل النحل الذي اتخذ مكاناً في بستان أحد هو ملك له باعتباره من منافع البستان ، فلا يجوز لأحد أن يتعرض
له لكن يلزمه اعطاء عشرة لبيت المال.

المادة 1306- النحل المجتمع في خلية أحد يعد مالاً محرزاً وعسله أيضاً مال ذلك الشخص.

المادة 1307- اذا طلع النحل من خلية أحد الى دار آخر وأخذه صاحب الدار فلصاحب الخلية استرداده.

شـركــة الإبـاحــة
المادة 1308- اذا احتاج الملك المشترك للتعمير والترميم فيعمره أصحابه بالاشتراك بنسبة حصصهم.

المادة 1309- إذا عمر أحد الشريكين الملك المشترك باذن الآخر وصرف من ماله قدرا معروفاً فله الرجوع على شريكه بحصته
أي أنه يأخذ من شريكه مقدار ما أصاب حصته من المصرف.
مبادئ 

المادة 1310- إذا غاب صاحبي الملك المشترك المحتاج للتعمير وأراد الآخر التعمير فيأخذ الاذن من القاضي ويقوم إذن القاضي
مقام اذن الشريك الغائب ، يعني اذا عمر الشريك الحاضر ذلك الملك المشترك بأذن القاضي فيكون في حكم أخذه الاذن من شريكه
الغائب فيرجع عليه بحصته من المصرف.

المادة 1311- إذا عمر أحد الملك المشترك من نفسه أي بدون إذن من شريكه أو القاضي يكون متبرعا أي ليس له أي يأخذ من
شريكه مقدار ما أصاب حصته من المصرف سواء كان الملك المشترك قابلا للقسمة أو لم يكن.

المادة 1312- أذا طلب أحد تعمير الملك المشترك القابل للقسمة وكان شريكه ممتنعاً وعمره من نفسه يكون متبرعاً أي لا
يسوغ له الرجوع على شريكه بحصته واذا راجع ذلك الشخص القاضي بناء على امنتاع شريكه على هذا الوجه فلا يجبر على التعمير
بناء على المادة ال52 ولكن يسوغ أن تقسم جبراً ويفعل ذلك الشخص بعد القسمة في حصته ما يشاء.

المادة 1313- إذا احتاج الملك المشترك الذي لا يقبل القسمة كالطاحون والحمام الى العمارة وطلب أحد صاحبيه تعمره وامتنع
شريكه فله أن يصرف قدراً معروفا من المال ويعمره باذن القاضي ويكون مقدار ما أصاب حصة شريكه من مصاريف التعمير دينا
عليه وله أن يؤجر ذلك الملك المشترك ويستوفى دينه هذا من أجرته واذا عمر من غير اذن القاضي فلا ينظر الى مقدار ما
صرف ولكن له أن يستوفى المقدار الذي أصاب حصة شريكه من قيمة البناء وقت التعمير على والوجه المشروح.

المادة 1314- إذا انهدم الملك المشترك الذي لا يقبل القسمة بالكلية كالطاحون والحمام وأصبح عرصة صرفه واراد أحد صاحبيه
بناءه وامتنع الآخر فلا يجبر على البناء وتقسم العرصة.

المادة 1315- إذا انهدمت الابنية التي فوقانيها لأحد وتحتانيها ملك لآخر أو احترقت فكل واحد منهما يعمر أبنيته كما
في السابق وليس لأحدهما منع الآخر ، واذا قال صاحب الفوقاني للتحتاني: أنشىء أبنيتك حتى أقيم ابنيتى فامتنع صاحب التحتاني
فأخذ صاحب الفوقاني اذناً من القاضي وأنشأ التحتاني والفوقاني فله منع صاحب التحتاني من التصرف بالتحتاني حتى يعطيه
حصة مصرفه.

المادة 1316- إذا انهدم حائط مشترك بين جارين وكان عليه حمولة لهما كقصر أو رؤس جذوع وبناه أحدهما عند امتناع الآخر
فله منع شريكه من وضع حمولة على على ذلك الحائط يؤديه نصف مصرفه.

المادة 1317- إذا انهدم حائط بين دارين فصار يرى من احداهما مقر نساء الأخرى وأراد لذلك صاحب احدى الدارين تعمير الحائط
مشتركا وامتنع صاحب الأخرى فلا يجير على البناء ولكن يجبران من طرف القاضي على اتخاذ سترة بينهما بالأشتراك من أخشاب
أو أشياء أخرى.

المادة 1318- إذا حصل للحائط المشترك بين جارين وهن وخيف سقوطه وأراد أحدهما نقضه وامتنع الآخر فيجبر على النقض والهدم
بالاشتراك.

المادة 1319- إذا احتاج العقار المشترك بين صغيرين أو بين وقفين الى التعمير وكان ابقاؤه على حاله مضراً وكان أحد الوصيين
أو احد المتوليين يطلب التعمير وامتنع الآخر يجبر على التعمير. مثلا اذا كان بين داري صغيرين حائط مشترك خيف سقوطه
وأراد وصى أحدهما التعمير وأبى وصى الآخر فيرسل من طرف القاضي أمين وينظر فاذا علم أن في ترك هذا الحائط على حاله
ضرراً في حق الصغيرتن فيجبر الوصي الآبى على تعمير ذلك الحائط بالاشتراك مع الوصى الآخر من مال الصغير. كذلك لو كانت
دار مشتركة بين وقفين محتاجة للتعمير وطلب أحد المتوليين التعمير وامتنع الآخر يجبر من طرف القاضي على أن يعمر من
مال الوقف.

المادة 1320- إذا كان حيوان مشتركا بين اثنين وأبى أحدهما اعاشته وراجع الآخر القاضي فيأمر القاضي الآبى بقوله: إما
أن تبيع حصتك وأما أن تعيش الحيوان مشاركا.

المادة 1321- كرى النهر الغير المملوك أو اصلاحه أى تطهيره على بيت المال فاذا لم يكن سعة في بيت المال فيجبر الناس
على تطهيره.

المادة 1322- تطهير النهر المملوك المشترك على أصحابه أي على من له حق الشرب ولا يجوز أن يشرك أصحاب حق الشفة في مؤونة
الكرى والاصلاح.

المادة 1323- إذا طلب بعض أصحاب حق الشرب تطهير النهر المشترك وأبى البعض ينظر: فاذا كان النهر عاما فيجبر الآبى على
الكرى مع الآخرين واذا كان النهر خاصا فالطالبون يكرون ذلك النهر باذن القاضي ويمنعنون الممتع عن الكرى عن الانتفاع
من ذلك النهر حتى يؤدي مقدار ما أصاب حصته من النهر.

المادة 1324- إذا امتنع كافة أصحاب حق الشرب من كرى النهر المشترك فاذا كان نهرا عاماً فيجبرون كذلك على الكرى وإن
كان خاصا فلا يجبرون.

المادة 1325- إذا كان لأحد محل على ضفة نهر عام سواء كان غير مملوك أو مملوكا وكان لا يوجد طريق آخر يمر منه لأجل الاحتياجات
كشرب الماء وكرى النهر فللعامة المرور من ذلك المحل وليس لصاحبه المنع.

المادة 1326- تبتدىء مؤونة كرى النهر المشترك واصلاحه من الأعلى ويشترك في الابتداء جميع أصحاب الحصص في ذلك فعند
المرور والتجاوز من أراضي الشريك الذي في الطرف الأعلى من النهر يخلص وهكذا ينزل الى أسفله لأن الغرم بالغنم. انظر
مادة (78). مثلا اذا لزم كرى النهر المشترك بين عشرة أشخاص فمصارف أعلى حصة شريك الى نهاية أراضيها تقسم على جميعهم
وما بعدها على التسعة وإذا مر من أراضي الثاني فعلى الثمانية ثم يسار على هذا السياق ويشترك صاحب الحصة التي في منتهى
الأسفل في جميع المصرف ويقوم في الآخر بصرف حصته وحده فعلى هذا الوجه يكون مصرف الشريك صاحب الحصة التي في اقصى العلو
أقل من الجميع ومصرف صاحب الحصة الواقعة في منتهى الاسفل أكثر من الجميع.

المادة 1327- مؤونة نزح المجارير المشتركة تبتدىء من الاسفل فيشترك الجميع في مصرف حصة المجرور الواقع في عرصة صاحب
الحصة السفلى وكلما تجوز منه الى مافوقه يبرأ صاحب تلك الحصة وهكذا يبرأون واحداً واحداً وصاحب العليا حصته وحده فلذلك
يكون مصرف صاحب الحصة السفلى أقل من الجميع ومصرف صاحب الحصة العليا أكثر منهم.

المادة 1328- تعمير الطريق الخاص أيضاً يبدأ من الاسفل كالمجارير ويعتبر فمه أي مدخله أسفل ومنتهاه أعلى ويشترك صاحب
الحصة التي في مدخله في مصارف التعمير العائد الى حصته أما صاحب الحصة التي في منتهاه فعدا عن اشتراكه في مصرف حصة
كل واحد منهم تعمل حصته وحده.

شـركــة العقــد
المادة 1329- شركة العقد عبارة عن عقد شركة بين اثنين أو أكثر على كون رأس المال والربح مشتركا بينهم.

المادة 1330- ركن شركة العقد الايجاب والقبول لفظا أو معنى مثلا اذا أوجب أحد بقوله لآخر: شاركتك بكذا درهما رأس مال
للأخذ والأعطاء وقبل الآخر بقوله قبلت فيما أنهما ايجاب وقبول لفظا فتنعقد الشركة ، واذا أعطى أحد ألف درهم لآخر وقال
له: ضع أنت ألف درهم عليها مالاً وفعل الآخر مثل ما قال له فتنعقد الشركة لكونه قبل معنى.

المادة 1331- تنقسم شركة العقد الى قسمين فاذا عقد الشركاء عقد الشركة بينهم بشرط المساواة التامة وأدخلوا ما لهم الذي
يصلح أن يكون رأس مال للشركة في الشركة وكانت حصصهم متساوية في رأس المال والربح تكون الشركة شركة مفاوضة فعليه اذا
توفى أحد فلأولاده أن يعقدوا شركة مفاوضة باتخاذهم مجموع الأموال التي انتقلت اليهم من أبيهم رأس مال على أن يشتروا
ويبيعوا كل نوع من الأموال وان يقسم الربح بينهم على التساوي ولكن وقوع شركة كهذه على المساواة التامة نادر واذا عقدوا
الشركة بدون اشتراط المساواة التامة تكون شركة عنان.

المادة 1332- تكون الشركة سواء كانت مفاوضة أو عناناً اما شركة أموال واما شركة أعمال واما شركة وجوه ، فاذا وضع كل
واحد من الشركاء مقداراً من المال ليكون رأس مال للشركة وعقدوا الشركة على أن يبيعوا ويشتروا معاً أو كل واحد على
حدة أو مطلقاً وعلى أن يقسم ما يحصل من الربح بينهم تكون الشركة شركة أموال. واذا عقدوا الشركة بأن جعلوا عملهم رأس
مال على تقبل العمل من آخر أي تعهده والتزامه وعلى أن يقسموا الكسب الذي سيحصل أي الأجرة بينهم فتكون شركة اعمال ،
وتسمى أيضاً هذه الشركة شركة أبدان وشركة صنائع وشركة تقبل كاشتراك خياطين أو اشتراك خياط وصباغ. واذا عقدوا الشركة
مع عدم وجود رأس مال لهم على أن يشتروا مالا نسيئه على ذمتهم ويبيعوه وأن يقتسموا الربح الحاصل بينهم فتكون الشركة
شركة وجوه.

المادة 1333- يتضمن كل قسم من شركة العقد الوكالة ، وذلك أن كل واحد من الشركاء وكيل للآخر في تصرفه يعني في البيع
والشراء وفي تقبل العمل من الغير بالأجرة فلذلك كما أن العقل والتمييز شرط في الوكالة فيشترط على العموم في الشركة
أن يكون الشركاء عاقلين ومميزين أيضاً.

المادة 1334- تتضمن شركة المفاوضة الكفالة ايضا ولذلك فأهلية المتفاوضين شرط للكفالة أيضاً.

المادة 1335- تتضمن شركة العنان الوكالة فقط ولا تتضمن الكفالة ، فعليه اذا لم تذكر الكفالة حين عقدها فلا يكون الشركاء
كفلاء بعضهم لبعض ، ولذلك فللصبي المأذون عقد شركة العنان لكن اذا ذكرت الكفالة حين عقد شركة العنان يكون الشركاء
كفلاء بعضهم لبعض.

المادة 1336- يشترط بيان الوجه الذي سيقسم فيه الربح بين الشركاء ، واذا بقى مبهماً ومجهولا تكون الشركة فاسدة.

المادة 1337- يشترط أن تكون حصة الربح الذي سيقسم بين الشركاء جزءاً شائعاً كالنصف والثلث والربع فاذا اتفق على أن
يكون لاحد الشركاء كذا درهما مقطوعا من الربح تكون الشركة باطلة.

المادة 1338- يشترط أن يكون رأس المال من قبيل النقود.

المادة 1339- المسكوكات النحاسية الرائجة معدودة عرفاً من النقود.

المادة 1340- إذا كان من المعروف والمعتاد بين الناس التعامل بالذهب والفضة الغير المسكوكين فيكونان في حكم النقود
وإلا ففي حكم العروض.

المادة 1341- يشترط أن يكون رأس مال الشركة عينا ولا يكون ديناً ، أى لا يكون المطلوب من ذمم الناس رأس مال للشركة.
مثلا ليس لاثنين أن يتخذا دينهما الذي في ذمة آخر رأس مال للشركة فيعقدا عليه الشركة ، واذا كان رأس مال أحدهما عيناً
والآخر دينا فلا تصح الشركة أيضا.

المادة 1342- لا يصح عقد الشركة على الاموال التي ليست معدودة من النقود كالعروض والعقار ، أي لا يجوز أن تكون هذه
رأس مال للشركة ، ولكن اذا أراد اثنان اتخاذ أموالهما التي لم تكن من قبيل النقود رأس مال للشركة فبعد أن يحصل اشتراكهما
يبيع كل واحد منهما نصف ماله للآخر فلهما عقد الشركة على مالهما المشترك هذا ، وكذلك لو خلط اثنان مالهما الذي هو
من المثليات ومن نوع واحد كمقدارين من الحنطة مثلا ببعضه فحصلت شركة الملك فلهما أن يتخذا هذا المال المخلوط رأس مال
للشركة ويعقدا عليه الشركة.

المادة 1343- إذا كان لأحد برذون ولآخر سرج واشتراكا على أن يؤجراهما وما يحصل من أجرتهما يقسم بينهما فتكون الشركة
فاسدة وتكون الاجرة الحاصلة لصاحب البرذون ولا يكون لصاحب السرج حصته من الأجرة لكون السرج دخيلا وتابعا للبرذون ولكن
يأخذ صاحب السرج أجرة مثل سرجه.

المادة 1344- إذا اشترك اثنان على أن يحمل أحدهما أمتعة على دابة آخر للجوب بها وبيعها على أن يكون الربح بينهما مشتركا
فتكون الشركة فاسدة ويكون الربح الحاصل لصاحب الامتعة ويأخذ صاحب الدابة أجر مثل دابته أيضاً. والدكان كالدابة فلو
اشترك اثنان على أن يبيع أحدهما في دكان الآخر وأن يكون الربح مشتركا بينهما فتكون الشركة فاسدة ويكون ربح الأمتعة
لصاحبها ويأخذ صاحب الدكان أجر مثل دكانه أيضا.

المادة 1345- يتقوم العمل بالتقويم ، أى أن العمل يتقوم بتعيين القيمة ، ويجوز أن يكون عمل شخص أكثر قيمة بالنسبة الى
عمل شخص آخر. مثلا اذا كان رأس مال الشريكين في شركة عنان متساويا وكان مشروطا عمل كليهما فاذا شرط لأحدهما حصة زائدة
في الربح جاز ، لأنه يجوز أن يكون أحدهما أكثر مهارة من الآخر في البيع والشراء وعمله أزيد وأنفع.

المادة 1346- ضمان العمل نوع من العمل ، فلذلك اذا تشارك اثنان شركة صنائع بأن وضع أحد في دكانه آخر من أرباب الصنائع
على أن ما يتقبله ويتعهد هو من الاعمال يعمله ذلك الآخر وأن ما يحصل من الكسب اى الأجرة يقسم بينهما مناصفة جاز ،
وانما استحقاق صاحب الدكان نصف الحصة هو بضمانه العمل وتعهده اياه كما أنه ينال في ضمن ذلك أيضاً منفعة دكانه.

المادة 1347- يكون الاستحقاق للربح أحيانا بالمال أو بالعمل وأحيانا أيضا بالضمان (بحكم مادة 85) فلذلك يستحق في المضاربة
رب المال للربح بماله والمضارب بعمله. واذا وضع أحد من أرباب الصنائع تلميذا عنده وأعمله فيما تقبله وتعهده من العمل
بنصف أجرته جاز والكسب اى الأجرة المأخوذة من أصحاب العمل كما يستحق التلميذ نصفها بعمله يستحق الاستاذ نصفها الآخر
بضمانه العمل وتعهده إياه.

المادة 1348- إذا لم يوجد واحد من الامور الثلاثة السالفه الذكر أى المال والعمل والضمان فلا استحقاق للربح. مثلا اذا
قال احد لآخر: اتجر أنت بمالك على أن يكون الربح مشتركا بيننا فلا يوجب الشركة ، وفي هذه الصورة لا يأخذ حصة من الربح.

المادة 1349- الاستحقاق للربح انما يكون بالنظر الى الشرط الذي أورد في عقد الشركة ، وليس بالنظر الى العمل الذي عمل
، فعليه لو لم يعمل الشريك المشروط عمله فيعد كأنه عمل ، مثلا اذا شرط عمل الشريكين المشتركين في شركة صحيحة وعمل
أحدهما فقط ولم يعمل الآخر لعذر أو لغير عذر فبما أنهما وكيلان بعضهما لبعض فبعمل شريكه يعد كأنه عمل أيضاً ويقسم
الربح بينهما على الوجه الذي شرطاه.

المادة 1350- الشريكان أمينا بعضهما لبعض ومال الشركة في يد كل واحد منهما في حكم الوديعة ، فاذا تلف مال الشركة في
يد أحدهما بلا تعد ولا تقصير فلا يضمن حصة شريكه.

المادة 1351- يكون رأس المال في شركة الأموال مشتركا بين الشريكين متساويا أو متفاضلا. أما في صورة عقد الشركة بينهما
على أن يكون رأس المال من أحدهما والعمل من الآخر فاذا اتفق أن يكون الربح بينهما مشتركا تكون مضاربة كما ستأتي في
الباب المخصوص ، واذا كان تمام الربح سيعود للعامل بضاعة يكون قرضاً ، واذا شرط أن يعود تمام الربح لصاحب رأس المال
فيكون رأس المال في يد العامل بضاعة ويكون العامل مستبضعاً وبما أن المستبضع وكيل متبرع فيعود جميع الربح والخسار
على صاحب المال.

المادة 1352- إذا توفي أحد الشريكين أو جن جنوناً مطبقاً تنفسخ الشركة أما في صورة كون الشركاء ثلاثة أو أكثر فيكون
انفساخ الشركة في حق الميت أو المجنون فقط وتبقى الشركة في حق الآخرين.

المادة 1353- تنفسخ الشركة بفسخ أحد الشريكين ، ولكن يشترط أن يعلم الآخر بفسخه ، ولا تنفسخ الشركة ما لم يعلم الآخر
فسخ الشريك.

المادة 1354- إذا فسخ الشريكان الشركة واقتسماها على أن تكون النقود الموجودة لأحدهما والديون التي في الذمم للآخر
فلا تصح القسمة ، وفي هذه الصورة مهما قبض أحدهما من النقود الموجودة يشاركه الآخر فيها كما أن الدين الذي في ذمم
الناس يبقى مشتركاً بينهما. انظر المادة ال 1123.

المادة 1355- إذا أخذ أحد الشريكين مقداراً من مال الشركة ومات أثناء العمل به مجهلاً فتستوفي حصة شريكه من تركته.
انظر المادة ال801.

المادة 1356- المفاوضان كفيل بعضهما لبعض كما تقدم بيانه في الفصل الثاني وعليه فكما ينفذ اقرار أحدهما في حق نفسه
يكون نافذاً في حق شريكه على ذلك الوجه فإذا أقر احدهما بدين فللمقر له أن يطالب أيهما شاء ، ومهما ترتب دين على أحد
المفاوضين من أي نوع كان من المعاملات الجارية في الشركة كالبيع والشراء والاجارة يلزم الآخر أيضاً ، وكذلك ما باعه
أحدهما بجوز رده على الآخر بالغيب ، كذلك ما اشتراه أحدهما أن يرده الآخر بالعيب.

المادة 1357- المأكولات والثياب وسائر الحوائج الضرورية التي يأخذوها أحد المفاوضين لنفسه وأهله وعياله تكون له ولا
يكون لشريكه حق فيها لكن يجوز للبائع مطالبة شريكه بثمن تلك الأشياء بحسب الكفالة أيضاً.

المادة 1358- كما يشترط في شركة الأموال أن يكون المفاوضات متساويين في مقدار رأس المال وفي حصصها في الربح يشترط أيضاً
أن لا يكون لاحدهما مال غير رأس مال الشركة يصلح لان يكون رأس مال للشركة أي نقود أو أموال في حكم النقود. أما اذا
كان لاحدهما مال غير رأس مال الشركة لا يصلح لان يكون رأس مال للشركة كأن يكون له عروض أو عقار أو دين آخر فلا يصر
بالمفاوضة.

المادة 1359- إذا عقد الشريكان في شركة الاعمال الشركة على ان لكل واحد منهما ان يتقبل ويلتزم أي عمل كان وان يكونان
ضامنين للعمل ومتعهدين به سوية ومتساويين في المنفعة والضرر وأن يكون كل واحد منهما كفيلا للآخر بما يترتب على احدهما
بسبب الشركة فتكون مفاوضة. وتجوز في هذه الصورة مطالبة أي واحد منهما باجرة الاجير وأجرة الحانوت ، واذا ادعى شخص
على أحدهما بمتاع وأقر أحدهما فينفذ إقراره حتى ولو انكره الآخر.

المادة 1360- إذا عقد اثنان الشركة على شراء المال نسيئه وبيعه على أن يكون المال المشتري وثمنه وربحه مشتركاً بينهما
مناصفة ، كل واحد منهما كفيل الآخر فتكون مفاوضة شركة وجوه.

المادة 1361- يشترط في عقد المفاوضة ذكر لفظ المفاوضة او تعداد شرائط المفاوضة ، واذا ذكرت الشركة على الاطلاق تكون
عنانا.

المادة 1362- إذا فقد شرط من الشروط المذكوره في هذا الفصل على الوجه المار تنقلب المفاوضة عناناً. مثلاً اذا دخل الى
يد أحد من المفاوضين في شركة الأموال مال بطريق الارث او الهبة فاذا كان مالا كالنقود يصلح لان يكون رأس مال شركة
تنقلب المفاوضة عناناً أما إذا كان مالاً كالعروض والعقار الذي لا يصلح لان يكون رأس مال شركة فلا تحل بالمفاوضة.

المادة 1363- كل ما كان شرطاً لصحة شركة العنان كان شرطاً لصحة المفاوضة.

المادة 1364- كل ما جاز من التصرف للشريكين في شركة العنان يجوز أيضاً للمفاوضين.

المادة 1365- لا يشترط في الشريكين شركة عنان أن يكون رأس مالهما متساويا فيجوز أن يكون رأس مال أحدهما أزيد من رأس
مال الآخر ، ولا يكون كل واحد منهما مجبوراً على ادخال جميع نقوده في رأس المال بل لهما ان يعقدا الشركة على مجموع
مالهما او على مقدار منه ، فلذلك يجوز أن يكون لهما مال يصلح لاتخاذه رأس مال الشركة كالنقد غير رأس مال الشركة.

المادة 1366- كما يجوز عقد الشركة على عموم التجارات كذلك يجوز عقدها على نوع تجارة خاصة أيضاً كعقدها مثلا على تجارة
الغلال.

المادة 1367- على أي وجه شرط تقسيم الربح في الشركة الصحيحة يراعي ذلك الشرط على كل حال اذا كان موافقاً للشرع.

المادة 1368- يقسم الربح والفائدة في الشركة الفاسدة بنسبة مقدار رأس المال ، فإذا شرط ربح زائد لاحد الشريكين فلا
يعتبر.

المادة 1369- الضرر والخسارة التي تحصل بلا تعد ولا تقصير تقسيم في كل حال بنسبة مقدار رؤس الأموال ، وإذا شرط خلاف
ذلك فلا يعتبر.

المادة 1370- إذا شرط الشريكان تقسيم الربح بينهما بنسبة مقدار رأس مالهما سواء كان رأس مالهما متساوياً أو متفاضلاً
صح ، ويقسم الربح بينهما بنسبة رأس مالهما على الوجه الذي شرطاه سواء شرط عمل الاثنين أو شرط عمل واحد منهما فقط يكون
رأس مال الآخر في يده في حكم البضاعة.

المادة 1371- إذا كان رأس مال الشريكين متساوياً وشرط لاحدهما حصة زائدة من الربح كثلثيه مثلاً ، فاذا كان عمل الاثنين
مشروطاً فالشركة صحيحة والشرط معتبر (انظر مادة 1345)، أما اذا شرط عمل أحدهما فقط فينظر: فإذا شرط العمل على الشريك
الذي حصته من الربح زائدة فتصبح الشركة أيضاً ويعتبر الشرط ويستحق ذلك الشريك بماله ربح رأس ماله وبعمله الزيادة ،
لكن حيث كان رأس مال شريكه في يده في حكم مال المضاربة فتكون الشركة شبيهة بالمضاربة. واما اذا شرط العمل على الشريك
الذي حصته من الربح قليلة فهو غير جائز ويقسم الربح بينهما بنسبة مقدار رأس ماليهما حيث أنه إذا اتسم الربح على الوجه
الذي شرطاه فلا يكون شيء مقابل من مال أو عمل أو ضمان للزيادة التي سيأخذها الشريك الغير العامل لأن الاستحقاق للربح
انما يكون بأحد هذه الامور الثلاثة انظر مادتي 1347-1340.

المادة 1372- إذا كان رأس مال الشريكين متفاضلاً كأن كان رأس مال أحدهما الف درهم ورأس مال الآخر مائة وخمسين الف درهم
فاذا شرط تقسيم الربح بينهما بالتساوي فيكون بمعنى أنه شرط زيادة حصة في الربح للشريك صاحب رأس المال القليل بالنسبة
إلى رأس ماله ويكون ذلك كشرط ربح زائد لاحد الشريكين حال كون رأس مالهما متساوياً ، فلذلك اذا عمل شرط كليهما أو شرط
عمل الشريك صاحب الحصة الزائدة في الربح أي صاحب رأس المال القليل صحت الشركة واعتبر الشرط ، واذا شرط العمل على صاحب
الحصة القليلة من الربح أي صاحب رأس المال الكثير فهو غير جائز ويقسم الربح بينهما بنسبة مقدار رأس مالهما.

المادة 1373- يجوز لكل واحد من الشريكين ان يبيع مال الشركة نقداً او نسيئه بما قل او كثر.

المادة 1374- يجوز لاي كان من الشريكين حال كون رأس مال الشركة في يده أن يشتري الأموال بالنقد وبالنسيئة. لكن اذا
اشترى مال بالغبن الفاحش فيكون المال الذي اشتراه له ولا يكون للشركة.

المادة 1375- لا يجوز لأحد لأحد الشريكين إذا لم يكن في يده رأس مال الشركة أن يشتري مالاً للشركة فاذا اشترى يكون
ذلك المال له.

المادة 1376- إذا اشترى أحد الشريكين بدراهم نفسه شيئاً ليس من جنس تجارتهما يكون ذلك المال له ولا يكون لشريكه حصة
فيه ، أما اذا اشترى احدهما مالاً من جنس تجارتهما حال كون رأس مال الشركة في يده فيكون للشركة حتى لو اشتراه بمال
نفسه ، مثلاً اذا عقد اثنان الشركة على تجارة الاقمشة فاشترى احدهما بماله حصاناً كان له وليس لشريكه حصة في ذلك الحصان
، اما اذا اشترى قماشاً فيكون للشركة حتى أنه لو أشهد حين شراء القماش بقوله: إنني اشتريت هذا القماش لنفسي وليس لشريكي
حصة فيه فلا يفيد ذلك ويكون ذلك القماش مشتركاً بينه وبين شريكه.

المادة 1377- حقوق العقد انما تعود الى العاقد ، فاذا اشترى احد الشريكين مالاً فقبضه مع تأدية ثمنه يكون لازماً عليه
وحده ، ولهذا يطلب ثمن المال الذي اشتراه منه فقط ولا يطالب شريكه به. وكذا قبض ثمن المال الذي باعه أحدهما انما هو
حقه ، ولهذا لو ادى المشترى الثمن للآخر يبرأ من حصة الشريك القابض فقط ولا يبرأ من حصة الشريك العاقد ، ولهذا أيضاً
لو وكل الشريك العاقد آخر بقبض ثمن المال الذي باعه فليس لشريكه عزله ، ولكن اذا وكل احد الشريكين آخر للبيع والشراء
والاجارة فللشريك الآخر عزله.

المادة 1378- بما أن الرد بالعيب من حقوق العقد أيضاً فما اشتراه أحد الشريكين ليس للشريك الآخر رده بالعيب وما باعه
أحدهما لا يرد بالعيب على الآخر.

المادة 1379- لكل واحد من الشريكين ايداع أو ابضاع مال الشركة واعطاؤه مضاربة وله أن يعقد ايجاراً أي ان له مثلاً أن
يستأجر حانوتاً أو اجيراً لحفظ مال الشركة لكن ليس له أن يخلط مال الشركة بماله ولا أن يعقد شركة مع آخر بدون إذن
شريكه فاذا فعل وضاع مال الشركة يكون ضامناً حصة شريكه.

المادة 1380- ليس لأحد الشريكين أن يقرض مال الشركة لآخر ما لم يأذنه شريكه ، لكن له أن يستقرض لأجل الشركة ومهما استقرض
احدهما من النقود يكون دين شريكه أيضاً بالاشتراك.

المادة 1381- إذا ذهب أحد الشريكين إلى ديار أخرى لاجل امور الشركة يأخذ مصرفه من مال الشركة.

المادة 1382- إذا فوض كل واحد من الشريكين امور الشركة لرأي الآخر بقوله له "اعمل برأيك" أو "اعمل ما شئت" فله ان يعمل
الاشياء التي هي من توابع التجارة ، فجوز له رهن مال الشركة والارتهان لاجل الشركة والسفر بمال الشركة وخلط مال الشركة
بما ل نفسه وعقد الشركة مع آخر، لكن لا يجوز له اتلاف المال ولا التمليك بلا عوض بدون اذن تصريح من شريكه ، مثلاً
ليس له أن يقرض من مال الشركة لآخر ولا أن يهب منه بدون اذن صريح من شريكه.

المادة 1383- إذا نهى أحد الشريكين الآخر بقوله "لا تذهب بمال الشركة إلى ديار أخرى او لا تبع المال نسيئه " فلم يسمع
وذهب الى ديار اخرى أو باع المال نسيئه يضمن حصة شريكه من الخسار الواقع.

المادة 1384- لا يسري اقرار احد الشريكين شركة عنان بدين في معاملاتها على الآخر ، فعليه اذا اقر بأن ذلك الدين انما
لزم بعقده ومعاملته فقط فيلزمه ايفاؤه بتمامه ، وأن اقر بأنه دين لزم من معاملتهما معاً فيلزمه اداء نصفه ، وان اقر
بأنه دين لزم من معاملة شريكه فقط فلا يلزم شيء.

المادة 1385- شركة الاعمال عبارة عن عقد شركة على تقبل الاعمال فالآجيران المشتركان يعقدان الشركة على تعهد والتزام
العمل الذي يطلب ويكلف من طرف المستأجرين سواء كانا متساويين أو متفاضلين في ضمان العمل ، أي سواء عقد الشركة على
تعهد العمل وضمانه متساوياً أو شرطاً ثلث العمل لاحدهما والثلثين للآخر.

المادة 1386- يجوز لكل واحد من الشريكين أن يتقبل العمل ويتعهده ، ويجوز أيضاً ان يتقبل أحدهما العمل ويعمل الاخر ،
ويجوز أيضاً للخياطين المشتركين شركة صنائع ان يتقبل احدهما الاقمشة وقصها وان يخيطها الآخر.

المادة 1387- كل واحد من الشريكين وكيل الآخر في تقبل العمل ، فلذلك يلزم ايفاء العمل الذي تقبله أحدهما عليه وعلى
شريكه أيضاً ، وعليه فشركة الاعمال عناناً في ضمان العمل في حكم المفاوضة فللمستأجر أن يطلب ايفاء العمل الذي تقبله
أحد الشريكين من ايهما شاء ويكون كل واحد منهما مجبراً على ايفاء العمل وليس لاحدهما ان يقول: ان هذا العمل يقبله
شريكي فلا دخل لي فيه.

المادة 1388- شركة الاعمال عناناً في خصوص اقتضاء البدل في حكم المفاوضة أيضاً ، أي ان لكل واحد من الشريكين مطالبة
المستأجر بكل الاجرة وإذا دفعها المستأجر لايهما يبرأ.

المادة 1389- غير مجبراً أحد الشريكين على إيفاء ما تقبله من العمل بالذات فان شاء عمله بنفسه وان شاء اعمل شريكه او
شخصاً آخر ، لكن ان شرط المستأجر عمله بالذات فيلزمه حينئذ عمله بذاته. انظر مادة 571.

المادة 1390- يقسم الشريكان الربح بينهما على الوجه الذي شرطاه يعني ان شرطاً تقسيمه متساوياً فيقسمانه على التساوي
وان شرطاً تقسيمه متفاضلاً كالثلث والثلثين مثلاً فيقسم حصتين وحصة.

المادة 1391- إذا شرط التساوي في العمل والتفاضل في الكسب جاز. مثلاً اذا شرط الشريكان ان يعملا متساويين وان يقسما
الربح حصتين وحصة جاز لانه يجوز ان يكون احدهما امهر في الصنعة وأجود في العمل.

المادة 1392- الشريكان يستحقان الأجرة بضمان العمل ، فلذلك اذا لم يعمل أحدهما لمرضه او لذهابه الى محل لعقوده عن العمل
وعمل شريكه فقط فيقسم الكسب والاجرة الحاصلة على الوجه الذي شرطاه أيضاً.

المادة 1393- إذا اتلف وتعطل المستأجر فيه بصنع أحد الشريكين فيضمنه مع شريكه بالاشتراك وللمستأجر أن يضمن ماله لأيهما
شاء ويقسم هذا الخسارين الشريكين بنسبة مقدار الضمان ، مثلاً اذا عقد الشركة على تقبل الاعمال وتعهدها مناصفة فيقسم
الخسار مناصفة أيضاً، وإذا عقدوا الشركة على تقبل الاعمال وتعهدها ثلثاً وثلثين فيقسم الخسار حصتين وحصة.

المادة 1393- إذا اتلف وتعطل المستأجر فيه بصنع أحد الشريكين فيضمنه مع شريكه بالاشتراك وللمستأجر أن يضمن ماله لأيهما
شاء ويقسم هذا الخسارين الشريكين بنسبة مقدار الضمان ، مثلاً اذا عقد الشركة على تقبل الاعمال وتعهدها مناصفة فيقسم
الخسار مناصفة أيضاً، وإذا عقدوا الشركة على تقبل الاعمال وتعهدها ثلثاً وثلثين فيقسم الخسار حصتين وحصة.

المادة 1395- إذا عقد اثنان الشركة على أن يتقبلا العمل وعلى ان يكون الحانوت من احدهما والادوات ولآلات من الآخر يصح.

المادة 1396- إذا عقد اثنان شركة صنائع على أن تكون الوكالة من احدهما والعمل من الآخر صح. انظر المادة "ال1346".

المادة 1397- لو كان لاحد بغله ولآخر بعير وعقدا شركة أعمال على أن يتقبلا ويتعهدا متساوياً نقل الاحمال عليها صح ويقسم
الكسب والاجرة الحاصلة بينهما مناصفة لا ينظر الى كون حمل الجمل أزيد لان الشريكين يستحقان البدل في شركة الاعمال
بضمان العمل ، لكن اذا لم تعقد الشركة على تقبل العمل بل اشتركا على أن يؤجر البغلة والبعير عيناً وعلى تقسيم الاجره
الحاصلة بينهما فالشركة فاسدة واذا اجر أي البغلة او الجمل فتكون اجرته الى صاحبه لكن اذا اعان احدهما الآخر في التحميل
والنقل يأخذ اجر مثل عمله.

المادة 1398- إذا عمل أحد في صنعة مع ابنه الذي في عياله فكافة الكسب لذلك الشخص ويعد ولده معيناً ، كما انه اذا غرس
احداً شجراً فاعانه ولده الذي في عياله فيكون الشجر لذلك الشخص ولا يشاركه ولده فيه.

المادة 1399- لا يشترط التساوي في حصة الشريكين في المال المشتري مثلاً فكما يجوز ان يكون ما اشترياه من المال منصفة
بينهما يجوز أن يكون ثلثين وثلثاً.

المادة 1400- استحقاق الربح في شركة الوجوه انما هو بالضمان.

المادة 1401- ضمان ثمن المال المشتري يكون بنسبة حصة الشريكين فيه.

المادة 1402- تكون حصة كل واحد من الشريكين في الربح بقدر حصته في المال المشترى ، فاذا شرط لاحدهما زيادة عن حصته
في المال المشتري فالشرط لغو ويقسم الربح بينهما بنسبة مقدار حصتهما في المال الشتري. مثلاً اذا شرط ان تكون الاشياء
المشتراه مناصفة فيكون الربح أيضاً مناصفة ، وإن شرط ان تكون ثلثين وثلثاً فيكون الربح أيضاً ثلثين وثلثاً ، ولكن
اذا شرط تقسيم الربح ثلثا وثلثين مع كونه قد شرط ان تكون الاشياء المشتراة مناصفة فلا يعتبر هذا الشرط ويقسم الربح
بينهما مناصفة.

المادة 1403- يقسم الضرر والخسار في كل حال بنسبة مقدار حصة الشريكين في المال المشتري سواء باشرا عقد الشراء معاً
أو باشره أحدهما فقط ، مثلاً اذا تضرر شريكا شركة وجوه في بيعهما وشرائهما فاذا كانا عقدا الشركة على أن يكون المال
المشتري مناصفة بينهما فيقسم الضرر والخسار بالتساوي ايضاً ، واذا عقدا الشركة على كون الحصة في المال المشتري ثلثين
وثلثا يقسم الضرر والخسار أيضاً ثلثين وثلثا سواء اشتريا المال الذي خسرا فيه معاً او اشتراه احدهما للشركة فقط.

حــق المضـاربــة
المادة 1404- المضاربة نوع شركة على أن يكون رأس المال من طرف والسعي والعمل من الطرف الآخر ، ويدعي صاحب المال رب
المال والعامل مضارباً.

المادة 1405- ركن المضاربة الايجاب والقبول ، مثلاً اذا قال رب المال للمضارب: خذ رأس المال هذا مضاربة واسع واعمل
على أن يقسم ربحه بيننا مناصفة أو ثلثين وثلثاً. أو قال قولا يفيد معنى المضاربة كقوله: خذ هذه النقود وأجعلها رأس
مال والربح مشترك بيننا على نسبة كذا ، وقبل المضارب ، تنعقد المضاربة.

المادة 1406- المضاربة قسمان: احدهما مطلقة ، والآخر مضاربة مقيدة.

المادة 1407- المضاربة المطلقة هي التي لم تتقيد بزمان أو مكان او بنوع تجارة أو بتعيين بائع أو مشتر ، واذا تقيدت
بأحد هذه فتكون مضاربة مقيدة. مثلاً اذا قال اعمل في الوقت الفلاني أو المكان الفلاني أو بع واشتر مالا من الجنس الفلاني
أو عامل فلاناً وفلاناً أو أهالي البلدة الفلانية تكون المضاربة مقيدة.

المادة 1408- تشترط أهلية رب المال للتوكيل والمضارب للوكالة.

المادة 1409- يشترط أن يكون رأس المال مالاً صالحاً لان يكون رأس مال شركة. انظر الفصل الثالث من باب شركة العقد ،
فلذلك لا يجوز ان تكون العروض والعقار والديون التي في ذمم الناس رأس مال في المضاربة. لكن إذا أعطى رب المال شيئاً
من العروض وقال للمضارب بع هذا واعمل بثمنه مضاربة وقبل المضارب وقبضه وباع ذلك المال واتخذ بدله النقود رأس مال وباع
واشترى فتكون المضاربة صحيحة ، كذلك إذا قال: اقبض كذا درهماً والدين الذي لي في ذمة فلان واستعمله في طريق المضاربة
وقبل الآخر تكون المضاربة صحيحة.

المادة 1410- يشترط تسليم رأس المال إلى المضارب.

المادة 1411- يشترط في المضاربة أن يكون رأس المال معلوماً كشركة العقد أيضاً وتعيين حصة العاقدين من الربح جزاءاً
شائعاً كالنصف والثلث ولكن إذا ذكرت الشركة على الاطلاق بأن قيل مثلاً "الربح مشترك بيننا" بصرف الى المساواة.

المادة 1412- إذا فقد شرط من الشروط المذكورة آنفاً بأن لم تعين مثلاً حصة العاقدين جزءاً شائعاً بل قطعت وعينيت على
أن يعطى أحدهما كذا درهماً من الربح تفسد المضاربة.

المادة 1413- المضارب أمين ورأس المال في يده في حكم الوديعة ، ومن جهة تصرفه في رأس المال وكيل لرب المال ، وإذا ربح
يكون شريكاً فيه.

المادة 1414- يكون المضارب في المضاربة المطلقة مأذوناً بالعمل في لوازم المضاربة والاشياء التي تتفرغ عنها بمجرد عقد
المضاربة فلذلك له أولاً: شراء المال لاجل بيعه والربح منه ، لكن اذا اشترى مالاً بالغبن الفاحش يكون اشتراه لنفسه
ولا يدخل في حساب المضاربة. ثانياً له البيع سواء كان بالنقد او بالنسيئة بثمن قليل أو كثير لكن له الامهال للدرجة
الجاري العرف والعادة فيها بين التجار. ثالثاً: له قبول الحوالة بثمن المال الذي باعه. رابعاً: له توكيل شخص آخر بالبيع
والشراء. خامساً: له ايداع مال المضاربة والبضاعة والرهن والارتهان والايجار والاستئجار. سادساً: له السفر الى بلدة
أخرى لاجل البيع والشراء.

المادة 1415- لا يكون المضارب في المضاربة المطلقة مأذوناً بمجرد عقد المضاربة بخلط مال المضاربة بماله ولا باعطائه
مضاربة ، لكن إذا كان في بلدة من العادة فيها ان المضاربين يخلطون مال المضاربة بمالهم فيكون المضارب مأذوناً بذلك
في المضاربة المطلقة أيضاً.

المادة 1416- إذا كان رب المال في المضاربة المطلقة قد فوض الى رأي المضارب أمور المضاربة بقوله له: اعمل برأيك ، يكون
المضارب مأذوناً بخلط مال المضاربة بماله وبإعطائه مضاربة في كل حال ، ولكن لا يكون في هذه الصورة مأذوناً ايضاً بالهبة
والاقراض في مال المضاربة ولا بالدخول تحت دين باكثر من رأس المال بل يتوقف اجراء ذلك على اذن صريح من رب المال.

المادة 1417- إذا خلط المضارب مال المضاربة بماله فيقسم الربح الحاصل على مقدار رأسي المال أي أنه يأخذ ربح رأس ماله
ويقسم ربح مال المضاربة بينه وبين رب المال على الوجه الذي شرطاه.

المادة 1418- المال الذي أخذه المضارب بالنسبة زيادة عن رأس المال بإذن رب المال يكون مشتركاً بينهما شركة وجوه.

المادة 1419- إذا ذهب المضارب لشغل المضاربة الى محل غير البلدة التي وجد فيها يأخذ مصرفه المعروف من مال المضاربة.

المادة 1420- يلزم المضارب في المضاربة المقيدة مراعاة قيد وشرط رب المال مهما كان.

المادة 1421- إذا خرج المضارب عن مأذونيته وخالف الشرط يكون غاضباً وفي هذا الحال يعود الربح والخسار في بيع وشراء
المضارب عليه ، وإذا تلف مال المضاربة يكون ضامناً.

المادة 1422- إذا خالف المضارب حال نهي رب المال اياه بقوله: لا تذهب بمال المضاربة الى المحل الفلاني أو لا تبع بالنسيئة
، فذهب بمال المضاربة الى ذلك المحل فتلف المال او باع بالنسيئة فهلك الثمن يكون المضارب ضامناً.

المادة 1423- إذا وقت رب المال المضاربة بوقت معين فبمضي ذلك الوقت تنفسخ المضاربة.

المادة 1424- إذا عزل رب المال المضارب فليزم اعلامه بعزله وتكون تصرفات المضارب الواقعة معتبرة حتى تقف على العزل
ولا يجوز له بعد وقوفه على العزل التصرف بالنقود التي في يده إذا كان في يده أموال غير النقود فله ان يحولها الى النقد
ببيعها.

المادة 1425- انما يستحق المضارب الربح في مقابلة عمله أما العمل فيتقوم بالعقد فقط وعليه بأي مقدار يشترط في عقد المضاربة
من الربح للمضارب يأخذ حصته بالنظر اليه.

المادة 1426- استحقاق رب المال للربح هو بماله فلذلك يكون جميع الربح له في المضاربة الفاسدة ويكون المضارب بمنزلة
أجيره فيأخذ اجر المثل لكن لا يتجاوز المقدار المشروط حين العقد ولا يستحق اجر المثل ايضاً ان لم يكن ربح.

المادة 1427- إذا تلف مقدار من مال المضاربة فيحسب في بأدىء الامر من الربح ولا يسري الى رأس المال ، واذا تجاوز مقدار
الربح وسرى إلى رأس المال يضمنه المضارب سواء كانت المضاربة صحيحة أو فاسدة.

المادة 1428- يعود الضرر والخسار في حال على رب المال وإذا شرط ان يكون مشتركاً بينهما فلا يعتبر ذلك الشرط.

المادة 1429- إذا مات رب المال أو المضارب أو جن جنوناً مطبقاً تنفسخ المضاربة.

المادة 1430- إذا مات المضارب مجهلاً فيجيب الضمان في تركته.

المزارعــة والمساقــاة
المادة 1431- المزارعة نوع شركة على كون الاراضي من طرف والعمل من طرف آخر إي ان تزرع الاراضي وتقسم الحاصلات بينهما.

المادة 1432- ركن المزارعة الايجاب والقبول فعليه إذا قال صاحب الاراضي للعامل أي للزراع: اعطيك هذه الارض مزارعة على
أن تأخذ من الحاصلات كذا حصة وقال الزارع: قبلت أو رضيت أو قال قولا يدل على الرضاء أو قال لصاحب الارض: اعطني ارضنك
على وجه المزارعة لاعمل فيها ورضي الآخر تنعقد المزارعة.

المادة 1433- يشترط أن يكون العاقدان في المزرعة عاقلين ولا يشترط بلوغهما فلذلك يجوز للمأذون عقد الزراعة.

المادة 1434- يشترط تعيين الزرع أي ما سيزرع أو تعميمه على ان يزرع الزارع ما يشاء.

المادة 1435- يشترط حين العقد تعيين حصة الزارع من الحاصلات جزءاً شائعاً كالنصف والثلث فاذا لم تتعين حصته او تعنيت
على اعطائه شيئاً من غير الحاصلات أو قطعت على مقدار كذا كيلة من الحاصلات فالمزارعة غير صحيحة.

المادة 1436- يشترط ان تكون الارض صالحة للزراعة وان تسلم للزارع.

المادة 1437- إذا فقد شرط من الشروط المذكورة أعلاه تفسد المزارعة.

المادة 1438- كيفما شرط العاقدان في المزارعة الصحيحة تقسم الحاصلات بينهما على ذلك الوجه.

المادة 1439- تكون جميع الحاصلات في المزرعة الفاسدة لصاحب البذر فاذا كان الاخر صاحب الأرض فيأخذ أجرة أرضه واذا كان
الزارع فيأخذ أجر المثل.

المادة 1440- إذا توفي صاحب الأرض والزرع أخضر فالزارع يداوم على العمل الى أن يدرك الزرع وليس لورثة المتوفي منعه
واذا توفي الزارع فيقوم وارثه مقامه فان شاء دوام على عمل الزراعة الى أن يدرك الزرع وليس لصاحب الارض منعه.

المادة 1441- المساقاة هي نوع شركة على أن تكون الاشجار من طرف والتربية من طرف آخر وان يقسم الثمر الحاصل بينهما.

المادة 1442- ركن المساقاة الايجاب والقبول فاذا قال صاحب الاشجار للعامل: اعطيتك هذه الأشجار على وجه المساقاة على
أن تأخذ من ثمرتها كذا حصة وقبل العامل أي الشخص الذي سيربي تلك الاشجار تنعقد المساقاة.

المادة 1443- يشترط أن يكون العاقدان عاقلين ولا يشترط بلوغهما.

المادة 1444- يشترط في عقد المساقاة تعيين حصة العاقدين من الحاصلات جزءاً شائعاً كالنصف والثلث كما في المزارعة.

المادة 1445- يشترط تسليم الاشجار الى العامل.

المادة 1446- يقسم الثمر في المساقاة الصحيحة بين العاقدين على الوجه الذي شرطاه.

المادة 1447- يكون الثمر الحاصل من المساقاة الفاسدة بتمامه لصاحب الاشجار ويأخذ العامل أجر المثل أيضاً.

المادة 1448- إذا مات صاحب الاشجار والثمر غير ناضج يستمر العامل على العمل إلى أن ينضج الثمر وليس لورثة المتوفي منعه
، وإذا مات العامل فيقوم وارثه فإن شاء استمر على العمل ولا يجوز لصاحب الاشجار منعه.

الـوكـالــة
المادة 1449- الوكالة هي تفويض أحد في شغل لآخر واقامته مقامه في ذلك الشغل ويقال لذلك الشخص موكل ولمن اقامه وكيل
ولذلك الامر موكل به.

المادة 1450- الرسالة هي تبليغ احد كلام الآخر لغيرة من دون أن يكون له دخل في التصرف. ويقال للمبلغ رسول ولصاحب الكلام
مرسل وللآخر مرسل اليه.

عقــد الوكالــة
المادة 1451- ركن التوكيل الايجاب والقبول ، وذلك بأن يقول الموكل وكلتك بهذا الامر قال الوكيل قبلت أو قال كلاماً
يشعر بالقبول ، تنعقد الوكالة كذلك لو لم يقل شيئاً وتشبث باجراء ذلك الامر يصح تصرفه لانه يكون قد قبل الوكالة دلالة
ولكن لو ردها الوكيل بعد الايجاب لا يبقى لها حكم بناء عليه لو قال وكلتك بهذا الأمر ورد الوكيل بقوله لا اقبل ثم
باشرا اجراء الموكل به لا يصح تصرفه.

المادة 1452- الإذن والاجازة توكيل.

المادة 1453- الإجارة اللاحقة في حكم الوكالة السابقة. مثلا لو باع احد مال الاخر فضولا ثم اخبر صاحبة فاجازه يكون
كما لو وكله اولاً.

المادة 1454- الرسالة ليست من قبيل الوكالة مثلاً لو أراد الصير في اقراض احد دارهم وارسل خادمه للاتيان بها يكون الخادم
رسول ذلك المستقرض ولا يكون وكيله بالاستقراض. كذلك الشخص الذي ارسله احد الى السمسار على أن يشتري منه فرساً اذ قال
له أن فلاناً يريد أن بشتري منك الفرس الفلاني وقال السمسار بعته اياه بكذا اذهب وقل له وسلم هذه الفرس اليه فاذا
اتى الشخص وسلم الفرس اليه وقبل ذلك على المنوال المشروح ينعقد البيع بين السمسار وبين المرسل اليه ولا يكون ذلك الشخص
الا واسطة ورسولاً وليس بوكيل وكذلك لو قال احد للجزار لاجلي كل يوم مقدار كذا لحماً الى خادمي فلان الذي يذهب ويأتي
الى السوق واعطاه ذلك على هذا الوجه يكون ذلك الخادم رسول سيده ولا يكون وكيله.

المادة 1455- يكون الامر مرة من قبيل الوكالة ومرة من قبيل الرسالة مثلاً لو اشترى خادم من تاجر مالا بأمر سيدة يكون
وكيله بالشراء واما لو استلم المال من التاجر وارسل خادمه ليشتريه ويأتيه به يكون رسول سيدة ولا يكون وكيله.

المادة 1456- يكون ركن التوكيل مرة مطلقاً ، يعني لا يكون معلقاً بشرط او مضافاً الى وقت أو مقيداً بقيد. ومرة يكون
معلقاً بشرط. مثلاً لو قال وكلتك على أن تبيع فرسي هذا اذا اتى فلان التاجر الى هنا وقبل الوكيل ذلك تنعقد الوكالة
معلقة بمجيء التاجر ، وللوكيل ان يبيع الفرس اذا اتى التاجر وإلا فلا ، ومرة يكون مضافاً الي وقت مثلاً لو قال وكلتك
على ان تبيع دوابي في شهر نيسان وقبل الوكيل ذلك يكون يحلوله وكيلاً وله ان يبيع الدواب في ذلك الشهر أو بعده وأما
قبل حلوله فليس له ان يبيع ومرة يكون مقيداً. مثلاً لو قال وكلتك على ان تبيع ساعتي هذه بالف درهم تكون وكالة الوكيل
مقيدة بعدم البيع باقل من الف درهم.

شروط الوكالة 
المادة 1457 - يشترط ان يكون الموكل مقتدراً على ايفاء الموكل به ، بناء عليه فلا يصح توكيل الصبي غير المميز والمجنون
وأما في الأمور التي هي ضرر محصن محصن في حق الصبي المميز فلا يصح توكيله وان أذنه الولي ، وذلك كالهبة والصدقة ،
وفي الامور التي هي نفع محصن يصح توكيله وان لم يأذنه الولي ، وذلك كقبول الهبة والصدقة ، واما في التصرفات المتعلقة
بالبيع والشراء المترددة بن النفع والضرر فان كان الصبي مأذوناً بها فله ان يوكل ، والا فالتوكيل ينعقد موقوفاً على
اجازة وليه.

المادة 1458- يشترط ان يكون الوكيل عاقلاً ومميزاً ، ولا تشترط ان يكون بالغاً فيصح أن يكون الصبي المميز وكيلاً وان
لم يكن مأذوناً ، ولكن حقوق العقد عائدة الى موكله وليست بعائدة اليه.

المادة 1459- يصح أن يوكل أحد غيره في الامور التي يقدر على إجرائها بالذات وبإيفاء واستيفاء كل حق متعلق بالمعاملات
0 مثلاً لو وكل احد غيره بالبيع والشراء والايجار والاستئجار والرهن والارتهان والايداع والاستيداع والهبة والاتهاب
والصلح والابراء والاقرار و الدعوى وطلب الشفعة والقسمة وايفاء الديون واستيفائها وقبض المال ، يجوز ولكن يلزم ان
يكون الموكل به معلوماً.

أحكام الوكالة
المادة 1460- يلزم ان يضيف الوكيل العقد الى موكله في الهبة والاعارة والايداع والرهن والاقراض والشركة والمضاربة
والصلح عن انكار ، وان لم يضفه الى موكله فلا يصح.

المادة 1461 - لا يشترط اضافة العقد الى الموكل في البيع والشراء والاجارة والصلح عن اقرار ، فإن لم يضفه الى موكله
واكتفى باضافته الى نفسه صح ايضاً ، وعلى كلتا الصورتين لا تثبت الملكية الا لموكله ، ولكن ان لم يضف العقد الى الموكل
تعود حقوق العقد الى العاقد يعني الوكيل ، وان اضيف الى الموكل تعود حقوق العقد الى العاقد يعني الوكيل ، وان اضيف
الى الموكل تعود حقوق العقد الى الموكل ويكون الوكيل بهذه الصورة كالرسول ، مثلاً لو باع الوكيل بالبيع مال الموكل
واكتفى باضافته الى نفسه ولم يصفه الى موكله ، يكون مجبوراً على تسليم المبيع الى المشتري وله ان يطلب ويقبض الثمن
من المشتري ، واذا خرج للمال المشتري مستحق وضبطه بعد الحكم يرجع المشتري على الوكيل بالبيع ، يعني يطلب الثمن الذي
اعطاه اياه منه والوكيل بالشراء اذا لم يضف العقد الى موكله هلى هذا الوجه يقبض المال الذي اشتراه ويجبر على اعطائه
ثمنه للبائع من ماله وان لم يتسلم الثمن من موكله ، واذا ظهر عيب قديم في المال المشتري ، فللموكل حق المخاصمة لاجل
رده ولكن اذا كان الوكيل قد اضاف العقد الى موكله بان عقد البيع بقوله بعت بالوكالة عن فلان واشتريت لفلان فعلى
هذا الحال تعود الحقوق المبينة آنفاً كلها الى الموكل ويبقى الوكيل في حكم الرسول بهذه الصورة.
مبادئ 

المادة 1462- تعود حقوق العقد في الرسالة الى المرسل ولا تتعلق بالرسول اصلاً.

المادة 1463- المال الذي قبضه الوكيل بالبيع والشراء وايفاء الدين واستيفائه وقبض العين من جهة الوكالة في حكم الوديعة
في يده فاذا أتلف بلا تعد ولا تقصير لا يلزم الضمان ، والمال الذي في يد الرسول من جهة الرسالة ايضاً في حكم الوديعة.

المادة 1464- لو ارسل المدين دينه الى الدائن وقبل الوصول اليه اتلف في يد الرسول فان كان رسول المدين يتلف من مال
المدين ، وان كان رسول الدائن يتلف من مال الدائن ويبرأ المدين من الدين.

المادة 1465- اذا وكل واحد اثنين معاً بامر فليس لاحدهما وحده التصرف في الامر الذي وكلا به ، ولكن اذا كانا قد وكلا
بالخصومة ، او برد وديعة او ايفاء دين فلاحدهما ان يوفي الوكالة وحدة 0 واما اذا كان رجل بامر ، ثم وكل غيره رأساً
بذلك الامر فايهما اوفى الوكالة جاز.

المادة 1466- ليس لمن وكل بامران يوكل به غيره الا ان يكون الموكل قد اذنه بذلك وقال له: اعمل برأيك اذ للوكيل حينئذ
ان يوكل غيره ، وفي هذه الصورة يكون الذي وكله الوكيل وكيلاً للموكل ولا يكون وكيلاً لذلك الوكيل حتى لنه لا ينعزل
الوكيل الثاني بعزل الوكيل الاول او بوفاته.

المادة 1467- اذا اشترطت الاجرة في الوكالة واوفاها الوكيل استحق الاجرة ، وان لم تشترط ولم يكن الوكيل ممن يخدم بالاجرة
كان متبرعاً فليس له ان يطالب بالاجرة.

المادة 1468- يلزم ان يكون الموكل به معلوماً علماً يمكن معه ايفاء الوكالة على موجب الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة (ال1459)
وذلك بأن يبين الموكل جنس ما يريد أن يشتري له ، وان كان لجنسه أنواع متفاوتة فلا يكفي بيان الجنس فقط بل يلزم أن
يبين ايضاً نوعه او ثمنه فإن لم يبين جنسه او يبينه ولكن كانت له انواع متفاوتة ولم يعين نوعه او ثمنه فلا تصح الوكالة
الا أن يوكل توكيلاً عاماً 0 مثلاً لو وكل واحد غيره بقوله اشتر لي فرساً تصح الوكالة 0 واذا اراد ان يوكله لشراء
قماش للبس فيلزمه ان يبين جنسه بان يقول قماش حريراً او قماش قطن ونوعه بقوله هندي او شامي ، او ثمنه بقوله على أن
الثوب منه بكذا فإن لم يبين جنسه بان قال: اشترلي دابة ، او قماشاً او حريراً ولم يبين نوعه او ثمنه فلا تصح الوكالة
0 ولكن لو قال اشتر لي قماشاً للبس او حريراً من أي جنس ونوع كان 0 فذلك مفوض الى رأيك كانت الوكالة عامة وللوكيل
حينئذ ان يشتري من أي نوع وجنس شاء.

المادة 1469- يختلف الجنس باختلاف الأصل او المقصد او الصفة أيضاً 0 مثلاً بز القطن وبز الكتان مختلفا الجنس لاختلاف
أصلهما 0 وصوف الشاة وجلدها مختلفاً الجنس بحسب اختلاف المقصد: لان المقصد من الجلد أعمال الجراب ، ومن الصوف أعمال
الخصوصات المغايرة لذلك 0 كنسج الخيوط 0 والأبسطة 0 وما أشبه ذلك 0 وجوخ الافرنج مختلف الجنس مع جوخ الروم بحسب اختلاف
الصنعة مع كون كل منهما معمولاً من الصوف.

المادة 1470-اذا خالف الوكيل في الجنس0 يعني لو قال الموكل: اشتر من الجنس الفلاني 0 واشترى الوكيل من غيره ، لا
يكون نافذاً في حق الموكل وان كانت فائدة الشيء الذي اشتراه ازيد.يعني يبقى المال الذي اشتراه الوكيل له ولا يكون
مشترى للموكل.

المادة 1471- لو قال الموكل: اشتر لي كبشاً واشترى الوكيل نعجة 0 لا يكون الشراء نافذاً في حق الموكل و تكون النعجة
للوكيل0

المادة 1472- لو قال للوكيل: اشتر لي العرصة الفلانية وقد انشيء على العرصة بناء فليس للموكل أن يشتريها ولكن لو قال:
اشتر لي الدار الفلانية ثم اضيف اليها حائط او صبغت فللوكيل أن يشتريها بالوكالة على هذا الحال0

المادة 1473- لو قال الموكل: اشتر لي لبناً ، ولم يصرح بكونه أي لبن يحمل على اللبن المعروف في البلدة.

المادة 1474- لو قال الموكل: اشتر رزاً فللوكيل أن يشتري من الأرز الذي يباع في السوق أي نوع كان.

المادة 1475-
لو وكل أحداً آخر على أن يشتري له داراً 0 يلزم ان يبين ثمنها والحي التي هي فيه 0 وان لم يبين فلا تصح الوكالة.

المادة 1476- لو وكل أحداً آخر على أن يشتري لؤلوة او ياقوتة حمراء يلزم ان يبين مقدار ثمنها والا فلا تصح الوكالة.

المادة 1477- يلزم بيان مقدار الموكل به في المقدارات او ثمنه 0 مثلاً لو وكل احد آخر ليشتري له حنطة يلزم ان يبين
مقدار كيلها او ثمنها بقوله بكذا درهم والا فلا تصح الوكالة.

المادة 1478- لا يلزم بيان وصف الموكل به بقوله مثلاً: اعلا او أدنى او وسط ولكن يلزم ان يكون وصف الموكل به موافقاً
لحال الموكل مثلاً لو وكل المكاري احداً باشتراء دابة له 0 فليس للوكيل ان يشتري بعشرين الف درهم فرساً نجدياً وان
اشترى لا يكون نافذاً في حق الموكل يعني لا يكون ذلك الفرس مشتري للموكل وانما يبقى للوكيل.

المادة 1479- اذا قيدت الوكالة بقيد فليس للوكيل مخالفته ، فان خالف لا يكون شراؤه نافذاً في حق الموكل ويبقى المال
الذي اشتراه له ، ولكن اذا خالف بصورة فائدتها ازيد في حق الموكل فلا تعد مخالفة معنى ، مثلاً لو قال احد: اشتر لي
الدار الفلانية بعشرة الآف واشتراها الوكيل بازيد فلا يكون شراؤه نافذاً في حق الموكل وتبقى الدار له 0 واما اذا اشتراها
الوكيل بالنقص يكون قد اشتراها للموكل ، كذلك لو قال: اشتر نسيئة واشترى الوكيل نقداً يبقى المال للوكيل واما لو قال
الموكل: اشتر نقداً واشتري الوكيل نسيئة: فيكون قد اشتراه للموكل.

المادة 1480- اذا اشترى احد نصف الشيء الذي وكل باشترائه فان كان تبعيض ذلك الشيء مضراً لا يكون نافذاً في حق الموكل
والا ينفذ مثلاً لو قال: اشتر لي طاقة قماش واشترى الوكيل نصفها لا يكون شراؤه نافذاً في حق الموكل ويبقى ذلك للوكيل
اما لو قال: اشتر ست كيلات حنطة واشترى ثلاثاً يكون قد اشتراها للموكل.

المادة 1481- اذا قال الموكل: اشتر لي جوخ جبة ولم يكن الجوخ الذي اشتراه الوكيل كافياً للجبة لا يكون شراؤه نافذاً
ويبقى الجوخ له.

المادة 1482- كما يصح للوكيل بشراء شيء بدون بيان قيمته ان يشتري ذلك الشيء بقيمة مثله كذلك يصح له ان يشتريه بغبن
يسير.ولكن لا يعفى الغبن اليسير أيضاً في الأشياء التي سعرها معين كاللحم ، والخبز ، وأما اذا اشترى بغبن فاحش فلا
ينفذ شراؤه على الموكل بكل حال ويبقى المال على ذمته.

المادة 1483- الاشتراء على الاطلاق يصرف للشراء بالنقود ، وبهذه الصورة الوكيل بشراء شيء اذا بادله بشيء مقايضة لا
ينفذ في حق الموكل ويبقى للوكيل.

المادة 1484-اذا وكل احد آخر بشراء شيء لازم لموسم معين تصرف الوكالة لذلك الموسم ايضاً 0 مثلاً لو وكل احد آخر في
موسم الربيع على اشتراء جبة شالية ، يكون قد وكله لاشتراء جبة على ان يستعملها في هذا الصيف فاذا اشتراها الوكيل بعد
مرور موسم الصيف او في ربيع السنة الآتية لا ينفذ شراؤه في حق الموكل و تبقى الجبة للوكيل.

المادة 1485- ليس لمن وكل باشتراء شيء معين ان يشتري ذلك الشيء لنفسه حتى لا يكون له وان قال عند اشترائه اشتريت هذا
لنفسي بل يكون للموكل الا ان يكون قد اشتراه بثمن ازيد من الثمن الذي عينه الموكل او بغبن فاحش ان لم يكن الموكل
قد عين الثمن فحينئذ يكون ذلك المال للوكيل وأيضاً لو قال الوكيل اشتريت هذا المال لنفسي حال كون الموكل حاضراً
يكون ذلك المال للوكيل.

المادة 1486- لو قال احد لآخر: اشتر لي فرس فلان ، وسكت الوكيل من دون أن يقول لا او نعم ، وذهب واشترى ذلك الفرس ،
فان قال عند اشترائه: اشتريته لموكلي يكون لموكله ، وان قال اشتريته لنفسي يكون له ، واذا قال اشتريته: ولم يقيد
بنفسه او موكله ، ثم قال اشتريته لموكلي: فان كان قد قال هذا قبل تلف الفرس او حدوث عيب به يصدق وان كان قال هذا
بعد ذلك فلا.

المادة 1487- لو وكل شخصان كل منهما على حدة أحداً على ان يشتري شيئاً فلا يهما قصد الوكيل واراد عند اشترائه ذلك
الشيء يكون له.

المادة 1488- لو باع الوكيل بالشراء ماله لموكله لا يصح.

المادة 1489- اذا طلع الوكيل على عيب المال الذي اشتراه قبل ان يسلمه الى الموكل ، فله ان يرده من ذاته ، ولكن ليس
له ان يرده بلا امر الموكل وتوكيله بعد التسليم اليه.

المادة 1490- اذا اشترى الوكيل المال مؤجلاً فهو في حق الموكل مؤجل ايضاً وليس له ان يطالب بثمنه نقداً ولكن بعد اشتراء
الوكيل نقداً اذا اجل البائع الثمن فللوكيل ان يطلب الثمن من الموكل نقداً.

المادة 1491- اذا اعطى الوكيل بالشراء ثمن المبيع من ماله وقبضه فله ان يرجع الى الموكل يعني له ان يأخذ الثمن الذي
اعطاه من الموكل وله ايضاً ان يحبس المال المشتري ويطلب ثمنه من موكله الى ان يستلم الثمن وان لم يكن قد اعطاه الى
البائع.

المادة 1492- اذا تلف المال المشتري في يد الوكيل بالشراء ، او ضاع قضاء يتلف من مال الموكل ولا يسقط من الثمن شيء
0 ولكن لو حبسه الوكيل لاجل استيفاء الثمن وتلف في هذه الحال او ضاع يلزم على الوكيل أداء ثمنه.

المادة 1493- ليس للوكيل بالشراء ان يقبل البيع بدون اذن الموكل.

المادة 1494- للوكيل بالبيع مطلقاً ان يبيع ماله موكله بالثمن الذي يراه مناسباً قليلاً كان او كثيراً.
مبادئ 

المادة 1495- اذا عين الموكل الثمن فليس للوكيل بيعة بالنقص مما عينه الموكل ، فاذا باع ينعقد البيع موقوفاً على اجازة
الموكل ولو باعه بنقصان الثمن بلا اذن الموكل وسلم المال الى المشتري فاللموكل ان يضمنه ذلك النقصان.
مبادئ 

المادة 1496- اذا اشترى الوكيل بالبيع مال موكله لنفسه لا يصبح.

المادة 1497- ليس للوكيل بالبيع ان يبيع مال موكله لمن لا تجوز شهادتهم له الا ان يكون قد باعه بازيد من قيمته فحينئذ
يصح 0 وأيضاً ان كان الموكل قد وكله وكالة عامة بقوله: بعه لمن شئت ففي هذه الحال يجوز للوكيل بيعه بثمن المثل لهولاء0

المادة 1498- للوكيل المطلق بالبيع ان يبيع مال موكله نقداً او نسيئه لمدة معروفة بين التجار في حق ذلك المال ليس له
ان يبيعه لمدة طويلة مخالفة للعرف والعادة 0 وأيضاً ان كان قد وكل بالبيع بالنقد صراحة او دلالة فليس له ان يبيع نسيئة
0 مثلاً لو قال الموكل: بع هذا المال نقداً او بع مالي هذا وأد ديني فليس للوكيل ان يبيع ذلك المال بالنسيئة.

المادة 1499- ليس للوكيل ان يبيع نصف المال الذي في تبعيضه ضرر فان لم يكن فيه ضرر فله ذلك.

المادة 1500- للوكيل ان يأخذ في مقابلة ثمن المال الذي باعه نسيئة رهناً او كفيلاً ولا يضمن اذا تلف الرهن او افلس
الكفيل.

المادة 1501- ليس للوكيل ان يبيع بلا رهن ولا كفيل اذا قال الموكل بع بالكفيل او بالرهن.

المادة1502- لا يجبر الوكيل بالبيع على اداء ثمن المال الذي باعه من ماله اذا لم يأخذ ثمنه من المشتري.

المادة 1503- اذا قبض الموكل ثمن المبيع يصح وان كان القبض حق الوكيل.

المادة 1504- اذا كان الوكيل بغير اجرة فلا يكون مجبوراً على استيفاء ثمن المال الذي باعه ولا على تحصيله ، ولكن يلزم
ان يوكل موكله بقبض وتحصيل الثمن اذا لم يحصله برضائه ، واما الوكيل بالبيع باجرة كالدلال والسمسار فهو مجبور على
تحصيل الثمن واستيفائه.

المادة 1505- الوكيل بالبيع له ان يقبل البيع بنفسه ولكن لا تنفذ هذه الاقالة في حق موكله ويلزم على اعطاء الثمن للموكل.

المادة 1506- اذا امر واحد غيره باداء دين عليه لرجل او لبيت المال ، واداه المأمور من ماله ، فانه يرجع بذلك على
الآمر شرط الآمر رجوعه او لم يشترط 0 يعني سواء شرط الآمر رجوع المأمور بان قال له مثلاً: اد ديني على ان أوديه لك
بعد 0 أوف ديني وبعده خذه مني او لم يشترط ذلك بان قال فقط اد ديني.

المادة 1507- المأمور بإيفاد الدين من ماله بدراهم مغشوشة اذا اعطى الدائن دراهم خالصة فانه يأخذ من الامر دراهم مغشوشة
والمأمور بإيفاء الدين بدراهم خالصة اذا أدى الدين بدراهم مغشوشة ايضاً 0 اما لو كان مأموراً بايفاء الدين فباع ماله
للدائن وقاصة بدين الامر فانه يرجع بمثل الدين بالغاً ما بلغ ، حتى لو كان المأمور قد باع ماله من الدائن باكثر من
قيمته للآمر المدين ان يحط الزيادة من دينه.

المادة 1508- اذا امر واحد اخران ان ينفق عليه او على اهله وعياله فانه يرجع على الآمر بمثل ما انفقه بقدر المعروف
وان لم يكن قد اشترط رجوعه بقوله انفق وانا اعطيك النفقة كذلك لو امره بانشاء داره فانشأها المأمور فانه يرجع عل الامر
بما انفقه بقدر المعروف ان لم يشترط رجوعه.

المادة 1509- لو امر واحداً آخر بقوله اقرض فلاناً كذا درهماً او هبة اياها او تصدق عليه بها وبعده انا اعطيك ففعل
المأمور فانه يرجع على الآمر 0 اما اذا لم يشترط الرجوع بقوله مثلاً انا اعطيك او خذه مني بعد ذلك 0 بل قال فقط
اعط فليس للمأمور الرجوع ولكن لو كان رجوع المأمور متعارفاً ومعتاداً بان كان في عيال الآمر او شريكه فانه يرجع وان
لم يشترط الرجوع.

المادة 1510- لا ينفذ امر احداً الا في ملكه فلو قال لاخر 0 خذا هذا المال والقه في البحر فاخذه المأمور والقاه في
البحر وهو عالم بانه لغير الامر فلصاحب المال ان يضمن الذي القاه ولا شيء على الامر ما لم يكن مجبراً.

المادة 1511- لو امر واحد آخران يؤدي دينه بقوله 0 اد ديني وقدره كذا من مالك فوعده بادائه ثم امتنع عن الاداء فلا
يجبر عليه بمجرد وعده.

المادة 1512- اذا كان للامر دين في ذمة المأمور او كان له عنده وديعة من النقود وامره ان يودي دينه منهما فانه يجبر
على ادائه 0 اما لو قال بع مالي الفلاني واد ديني فلا يجبر عليه اذا كان المأمور وكيلا متبرعاً وان كان وكيلاً بالاجرة
يجبر على بيع المال واداء دين الامر.

المادة 1513- اذا اعطى احد آخر مقدراً من الدراهم وقال: اعطها لدائني فلان فليس لسائر غرماء الامر صلاحية ان يأخذوا
من تلك الدراهم حصة وليس للمأمور ان يعطي تلك الدراهم الا للدائن الذي عينه له الامر.

المادة 1514- لو اعطى احد آخر مقداراً من الدراهم على أن يؤدي دينه وقبل ان يعطي المأمور الدائن ذلك المبلغ ويوصله
اليه لو علم موت الامر ترجع تلك الدراهم الى تركة الامر ويلزم الدائن ان يراجع التركة.

المادة 1515- لو اعطى احدا آخر مقداراً من الدراهم على ان يبيعها لدائنه حال كونه قد نهاه عن تسليمها بقوله لا تسلمها
لو ما لم تظهر بها سندي الذي هو في يد الدائن او تأخذ منه ايصالاً يشعر بقبضها فاذا سلمها من دون ان يفعل كما امره
وانكرها الدائن ولم يثبت قبضها واخذها الدائن ثانياً من الآمر فله ان يضمنها للمأمور.

المادة 1516 - لكل من المدعي والمدعي عليه ان يوكل من شاء بالخصومة ولا يشترط رضاء الآخر0
مبادئ 

المادة 1517- اقرار الوكيل بالخصومة على موكله ان كان في حضور الحاكم يعتبر واذا لم يكن في حضور الحاكم فلا يعتبر وينعزل
هو من الوكالة.

المادة 1518- اذا وكل احد آخر واستثنى اقراره عليه يجوز ، فلا يصح اقرار الوكيل على الموكل بهذه الصورة ( راجع الفقرة
الاخيرة من مادة 1456) واذا اقر في حضور الحاكم حال كونه غير مأذون بالاقرار ينعزل من الوكالة.

المادة 1519- الوكالة بالخصومة لا تستلزم الوكالة بالقبض 0 بناء عليه ليس للوكيل بالدعوى صلاحية قبض المال المحكوم
به ما لم يكن وكيلاً بالقبض ايضاً.

المادة 1220- الوكالة بالقبض لا تستلزم الوكالة بالخصومة.

المادة 1521- للموكل ان يعزل وكيله من الوكالة ولكن ان تعلق به حق آخر فليس له عز له كما اذا رهن مدين ماله وحين عقد
الرهن وبعده وكل آخر ببيع الرهن عند حلول أجل الدين فليس للراهن الموكل عزل ذلك الوكيل بدون رضاء المرتهن ، كذلك لو
وكل احد آخر بالخصومة بطلب المدعي ليس له عزله في غياب المدعي.

المادة 1522- للوكيل ان يعزل نفسه من الوكالة ولكن لو تعلق به حق الغير كما ذكر آنفاً يكون مجبوراً على ايفاء الوكالة.

المادة 1523- اذا عزل الموكل الوكيل يبقى على وكالته الى ان يصل اليه خبر العزل ويكون تصرفه صحيحاً الى ذلك الوقت.

المادة 1524- اذا عزل الوكيل نفسه يلزمه ان يعلم الموكل بعزله وتبقى الوكالة في عهدته الى ان يعلم الموكل عزله.

المادة 1525- للموكل عزل وكيله الذي بقبض الدين في غياب المدين اما اذا وكله الدائن في حضور المدين فلا يصح للدائن
عزله ما لم يلحق خبر العزل علم المدين ، وفي هذه الحالة اذا ادى المدين الدين للوكيل قبل ان يعلم عزله بريء من الدين.

المادة 1526 - تنتهي الوكالة بختام الموكل به وينعزل الوكيل من الوكالة بطبيعته0

المادة 1527- ينعزل الوكيل بوفاة الموكل ولكن اذ تعلق به حق الغير لا ينعزل ( راجع المادة ال 760).

المادة 1528- ينعزل وكيل الوكيل أيضاً بموت الموكل ( انظر المادة ال 1466).

المادة 1529- الوكالة لا تورث 0 يعني اذا مات الوكيل يزول حكم الوكالة ولذلك لا يقوم وارث الوكيل مقامه.

المادة 1530- تبطل الوكالة بجنون الموكل او الوكيل.

الصلح والإبراء
المادة 1531- الصلح هو عقد يرفع النزاع بالتراضي 0 وينعقد بالايجاب والقبول.

المادة 1532- المصالح هو الذي عقد الصلح.

المادة 1533- المصالح عليه هو بدل الصلح0

المادة 1534- المصالح عنه هو الشيء المدعى به.

المادة 1535- الصلح ثلاثة اقسام ، القسم الاول: الصلح عن اقرار وهو الصلح الواقع على اقرار المدعى عليه ، القسم الثاني:
الصلح عن انكار وهو الصلح الواقع على انكار المدعى عليه ، القسم الثالث: الصلح عن سكوت وهو الصلح الواقع على سكوت
المدعى عليه بان لا يقر ولا ينكر.

المادة 1536- الابراء على قسمين: احدهما ابراء الاسقاط ، وثانيهما ابراء الاستيفاء اما ابراء الاسقاط فهو ان يبريء
احد آخر من تمام حقه الذي له في ذمته او يحط مقداراً منه وهذا الابراء المبحوث عنه في كتاب الصلح هذا ، اما ابراء
الاستيفاء فهو عبارة عن اعتراف احد بقبض واستيفاء حقه الذي هو في ذمة الاخر وهو نوع من الاقرار.
مبادئ 

المادة 1537-
الابرار الخاص هو ابراء احد من دعوى متعلقة بخصوص ما كدعوى دار او مزرعة او دعوى دين من جهة من الجهات.
مبادئ 

المادة 1538- الابراء العام هو ابراء احد اخر من كافة الدعاوي.
مبادئ 

عقد الصلح والإبراء
المادة 1539- يشترط ان يكون المصالح عاقلا ولا يشترط ان يكون بالغاً فلذلك لا يصح صلح المجنون والمعتوه والصبي غير
المميز مطلقاً ، ويصح صلح الصبي المأذون ان لم يكن فيه ضرر بين ، كما اذا ادعى احد على الصبي المأذون شيئاً واقر به
يصح صلحه عن اقرار ، وللصبي المأذون ان يعقد الصلح على تأجيل وامهال دينه 0 واذا صالح على مقدار من دينه وكانت لديه
بينة لا يصح صلحه وان لم تكن لديه بينة وعلم ان خصمه سيحلف يصح وان ادعى على آخر مالا فصالح على مقدار قيمته يصح 
ولكن اذا صالح على نقصان فاحش عن قيمتة ذلك المال لا يصح.

المادة 1540- اذا صالح ولي الصبي عن دعواه يصح ان لم يكن فيه ضرر بين 0 فان كان فيه ضرر بين لا يصح ، فلذلك لو ادعى
احد على صبي كذا دراهم وصالح ابوه على ان يعطي كذا دراهم من مال الصبي يصح ان كانت بينه لدى المدعي 0 وان لم تكن
لديه بينة لا يصح واذا كان للصبي دين في ذمة اخر وصالحه ابوه بحط وتنزيل مقدار منه لا يصح صلحه ان كانت لديه بينة
اما اذا لم تكن لديه بينة وكان معلوما ان المدين سيحلف اليمين فيصبح الصلح حينئذ 0 ويصح صلح ولي الصبي على مال تساوي
قيمته مقدار مطلوبة ولكن اذا وجد غبن فاحش لا يصح.

المادة 1541- لا يصح ابراء الصبي والمجنون والمعتوه مطلقاً.

المادة 1542- الوكالة بالخصومة لا تستلزم الوكالة بالصلح.

المادة 1543- اذا وكل احد اخر على ان يصلح عن دعواه وصالح ذلك بالوكالة يلزم المصالح عليه الموكل ، ولا يؤاخذ الوكيل
بذلك ولا يطالب به ، الا اذا كان الوكيل قد ضمن المصالح عليه ففي تلك الحال يؤاخذ الوكيل بحسب كفالته ، وايضاً لو
صالح الوكيل عن اقرار بمال عن مال واضاف الصلح الى نفسه فحينئذ يؤاخذ الوكيل أي يؤخذ بدل الصلح منه وهو يرجع على الموكل
مثلا 0 لو صالح الوكيل بالوكالة على كذا دراهم يلزم الموكل اعطاء ذلك المبلغ ولا يكون الوكيل مسئولا عنه لكن لو قال:
صالح على كذا وانا كفيل به ففي تلك الحال يؤخذ ذلك المبلغ منه وهو يرجع على موكله ، وايضا لو وقع الصلح عن اقرار بمال
عن مال فان كان قد عقد الوكيل الصلح بقوله: صالحني عن دعوى فلان وعقد الصلح فيكون في حكم البيع ويؤخذ في هذه الصورة
بدل الصلح من الوكيل وهو يرجع على الموكل.

المادة 1544- اذا صالح احد فضولا ،يعني بلا امر ، عن دعوى واقعة بين شخصين فان ضمن بدل الصلح او اضاف بدل الصلح الى
ماله بقوله: على مالي الفلاني او اشار الى النقود او العروض الموجودة بقوله: على هذا المبلغ او هذه الساعة او اطلق
بقوله صالحت على كذا بدون ان يضمن او يضيف الى ماله او يشير اليه وسلم ذلك المبلغ يصح الصلح في هذه الصورة الاربعة
ويكون المصالح متبرعاً ، فاذا لم يسلم بدل الصلح في الصورة الرابعة اى في صورة الاطلاق يكون موقوفا على اجازة المدعى
عليه فان اجاز صح الصلح ولزمه بدله وان لم يجز بطل الصلح وتبقى الدعوى على حالها.

أحوال المصالح عليه والمصالح عنه
المادة 1545- اذا كان المصالح عليه عيناً فهو في حكم المبيع واذا كان ديناً فهو في حكم الثمن وعليه فالشيء الذي يصلح
لان يكون مبيعاً او ثمنا في البيع يصلح لان يكون بدلا في الصلح ايضاً.

المادة 1546- يشترط ان يكون المصالح عليه مال المصالح وملكه فلذلك لو اعطى المصالح مال غيره ليكون بدل الصلح لا يصح
صلحه.

المادة 1547- يلزم ان يكون المصالح عليه والمصالح عنه معلومين ان كانا محتاجين للقبض والتسليم والا فلا مثلاً لو ادعى
احد من الدار التي هي في يد الاخر وادعى هذا من الحديقة التيهي في يد ذلك حقاً وتصالحا على ان يترك كلاهما دعويهما
من دون ان يعينا مدعاهما يصح.كذلك لو ادعى احد من الدار التي هي في يد الاخر حقاً وصالحه على بدل معلوم ليترك الدعوى
يصح ولكن لو تصالحا على ان يعطى المدعى للمدعى عليه بدلا وان يسلم هذا حقه لذلك لا يصح0

المصالح عنه 
المادة 1548- ان وقع الصلح عن الاقرار على مال معين عن دعوى مال معين فهو في حكم البيع فكما يجري فيه خيار العيب والرؤية
والشرط 0 كذلك تجرى دعوى الشفعة ايضا ان كان المصالح عليه او المصالح عنه عقارا ولو استحق كل المصالح عنه او بعضه
يسترد هذا المقدار من بدل الصلح كلا او بعضاً ولو استحق بدل الصلح كله او بعضه يطلب المدعي من المدعى عليه ذلك المقدار
من المصالح عنه كلا او بعضاً 0 مثلا لو ادعى احد على آخر دارا وتصالح على ان يعطيه كذا دراهم مع ان المدعى عليه اقر
بكون الدار له يكون كأن المدعي باع تلك الدار للمدعي عليه وتجري في هذا احكام البيع على ما ذكر انفا.
مبادئ 

المادة 1549- ان وقع الصلح عن الاقرار على المنفعة في دعوى المال فهو في حكم الاجازة 0 مثلا لو صالح احد اخر عن دعوى
حديقة على ان يسكن مدة كذا في داره يكون قد استأجر تلك الدار في مقابلة الحديقة تلك المدة.

المادة 1550- الصلح عن الانكار او السكوت هو في حق المدعي معاوضة وفي حق المدعى عليه خلاص من اليمين وقطع للمنازعة
، فتجرى الشفعة في العقار المصالح عليه ولا تجري في العقار المصالح عنه 0 ولو استحق كل المصالح عنه او بعضه يرد المدعى
عليه هذا المقدار من بدل الصلح كلا او بعضاً ويباشر المخاصمة بالمستحق ويستحق بدل الصلح كلا او بعضا ويرجع المدعي
بذلك المقدار الى دعواه.

المادة 1551- لو ادعى احد مالا معيناً كحديقة مثلا وصالح على مقدار منها وابرأه المدعى عليه عن دعوي باقيها يكون قد
اخذ مقدارا من حقه وترك دعوى باقيها اسقط حقه في باقيها.

المادة 1552- اذا صالح احد عن دينه الذي هو في ذمة الاخر على مقدار منه يكون قد استوفي بعض دينه واسقط الباقي أي ابرأ
ذمة المدين من الباقي.

المادة 1553- اذا صالح احد على تأجيل وامهال كل نوع من مطلوبه الذي هو معجل يكون قد اسقط حق تعجيله.

المادة 1554-
اذا صالح احد عن مطلوبه الذي هو سكة خالصة على ان يأخذ بدله سكة مغشوشة فيكون قد اسقط حق طلبه سكة خالصة.

المادة 1555- يصح الصلح باعطاء البدل لاجل الخلاص من اليمين في دعاوي الحقوق كدعوى حق الشرب والشفعة والمرور0
مبادئ 

أحكام الصلح والإبراء
المادة 1556- اذا تم الصلح فليس لواحد من الطرفين فقط الرجوع عنه ويملك المدعي بالصلح بدله ولا يبقى له حق في الدعوى
وليس للمدعى عليه ايضاً استرداد بدل الصلح منه.

المادة 1557- اذا مات احد الطرفين فليس لورثته فسخ صلحه.

المادة 1558- اذا كان الصلح في حكم المعاوضة فللطرفين فسخه واقالته برضائهما واذا لم يكن في معنى المعاوضة بل كان متضمنا
اسقاط بعض الحقوق فلا يصح نقضه وفسخه مطلقاً.

المادة 1559- اذا عقد الصلح للخلاص من اليمين على اعطاء بدل يكون المدعي قد اسقط حق خصومته ولا يحلف المدعى عليه بعد.

المادة 1560-اذا تلف كل بدل الصلح او بعضه قبل ان يسلم للمدعي فان كان مما يتعين بالتعيين فهو في حكم المضبوط بالاستحقاق
أي يطلب المدعي كل المصالح عنه او بعضه من المدعى عليه في الصلح الواقع عن اقرار ويرجع المدعى الى دعواه في الصلح
الواقع عن انكار او سكوت انظر مادتي (1548 ، 1550) وان كان بدل الصلح ديناً أي مما لا يتعين بالتعيين ككذا قرشاً فلا
تطرأ على الصلح خلل ويلزم المدعى عليه اعطاء مثل المقدار الذي تلف للمدعي.

المادة 1561- اذا قال احد ليس مع فلان دعوى ولا نزاع او ليس لي عند فلان حق او فرغت من دعواي التي هي مع فلان او تركتها
او ما بقى لي عنده حق او استوفيت حقي من فلان بالتمام يكون قد ابرأه.

المادة 1562- اذا ابرأ احد آخر من حق يسقط حقه من ذلك وليس له دعوى ذلك الحق راجع المادة ال 51.

المادة 1563- ليس للأبراء شمول لما بعده 0 يعني اذا ابرأ احد اخر تسقط حقوقه التي قبل الابراء اما حقوقه الحاذثة بعد
الابراء فله الادعاء بها.

المادة 1564- اذا ابرأ احد اخر من دعوى متعلقة بخصوص يكون ابراء خاصا ولا تسمع بعد ذلك دعواه التي تتعلق بذلك ولكن
له دعوى حقه الذي يتعلق بغير ذلك الخصوص مثلا اذا ابرأ احد خصمه من دعوى دار فلا تسمع دعواه التي تتعلق بتلك الدار
بعد الابراء ولكن تسمع دعواه التي تتعلق بالأراضي والضياع وسائر الامور.

المادة 1565- اذا قال احد: ابرأت فلانامن جميع الدعاوي او ليس لي عنده حق مطلقاً يكون ابراء عاما فليس له ان يدعى بحق
قبل الابراء حتى لو ادعى حقاً من جهة الكفالة لا تسمع فعليه لو ادعى بقوله انت كنت قبل الابراء كفيلا فلا تسمع دعواه
كذلك لا تسمع دعواه على آخر بقوله انت كنت كفيلا لمن ابرأته قبل الابراء انظر المادة ال 662.

المادة 1566- اذا باع احد مالا وقبض ثمنه وابرأ المشتري من كافة الدعاوى التي تتعلق بالمنيع والمشتري كذلك ابرأ البائع
من كافة الدعاوى التي تتعلق بالثمن المذكور وتعاطيا بينهما وثائق على هذا الوجه ثم استحق المبيع فلا يكون للابراء
تأثير ما ويسترد المشتري الثمن الذي كان اعطاه للبائع انظر المادة ال 52.

المادة 1567- يجب ان يكون المبرأون معلومين ومعينين 0 بناء عله لو قال احد: ابرأت كافة مديني او ليس لي عند احد حق
لا يصح ابراؤه واما لو قال ابرأت اهالي المحلة الفلانية وكان اهل تلك المحلة معينين وعبارة عن اشخاص معدودين فيصح
الابراء.

المادة 1568- لا يتوقف الابراء على القبول ولكن يرتد بالرد فلذلك لو ابرأ احد اخر فلا يشترط قبوله ولكن اذا رد الابراء
في ذلك المجلس بقوله: لا اقبل الابراء يكون ذلك الابراء مردوداً 0 يعني لا يبقى له حكم لكن لو رده بعد قبول الابراء
فلا يرتد الابراء ، ايضا اذا ابرأ المحال له المحال عليه او الدائن الكفيل ورد ذلك المحال عليه او الكفيل لا يكون
الابراء مردوداً.

المادة 1569- يصح ابراء الميت من دينه.

المادة 1570- اذا ابرأ احد أحد الورثة في مرض موته من دينه فلا يكون صحيحاً ونافذاً لو ابرأ اجنبياً لم يكن وارثاً
له من الدين فصحيح ويعتبر من ثلث ماله.

المادة 1571- اذا ابرأ من كانت تركته مستغرقة بالديون في مرض موته احد مدينيه لا يصح ابراؤه ولا ينفذ.

الإقرار
المادة 1572- الاقرار هو اخبار الانسان عن حق عليه لاخر ويقال لذلك مقر 0 ولهذا مقر وللحق مقربة.

المادة 1573- يشترط ان يكون المقر عاقلا بالغاً فلذلك لا يصح اقرار الصغير والصغيرة والمجنون والمعتوه والمعتوهة ولا
يصح على هؤلاء اقرار اوليائهم واوصيائهم 0 ولكن الصغير المميز المأذون هو في حكم البالغ في الخصومات التي تصح مأذونيته
فيها.

المادة 1574- لا يشترط ان يكون المقر له عاقلا بناء عليه لو اقر احد للصغير الغير مميز يصح ويلزمه اعطاء ذلك المال.

المادة 1575- يشترط في الاقرار رضاء فلذلك لا يصح الاقرار الواقع بالجبر والاكراه راجع المادة ال 1006.

المادة 1576- يشترط ان لا يكون المقر محجوراً عليه ، راجع الفصل الثاني والثالث والرابع من كتاب الحجر.

المادة 1577- يشترط ان لا يكذب ظاهر الحال الاقرار بناء عليه اذا اقر الصغير الذي لم تتحمل جثته البلوغ بقوله: بلغت
لا يصح اقرار ولا يعتبر.

المادة 1578- يشترط ان لا يكون المقر له مجهولا جهالة فاحشة ، اما الجهالة اليسيرة فلا تكون مانعة لصحة الاقرار 0 مثلا
لو اقر احدبان هذا المال لرجل مشيراً الى مال معين في يده او اقر قائلا ان هذا المال هو لا حد من اهل البلدة الفلانية
ولم يكن اهالي تلك البادة معدودين فلا يصح اقراره 0 اما لو قال: ان هذا المال هو لاحد هذين الرجلين او لاحد من اهالي
المحلة الفلانية وكان اهالي تلك المحلة 
قوماً محصورين فيصح اقراره 0 وعلى تقديرانه اقر على الوجه المشروح وقال: ان هذا المال لاحد هذين الرجلين فلها اذا
اتفقا ان يأخذا ذلك المال ويملكانه بعد الاخذ بالاشتراك 0 وان اختلفا فلكل منهما ان يطلب من المقر اليمين على عدم
كون المال له فان نكل المقر عن يمين للاثنين يكون ذلك المال كذلك مشتركا بينهما وان نكل عن يمين احدهما فيكون دعواهما
ويبقى المال في يده.

وجوه صحة الإقرار
المادة 1579- كما يصح الاقرار بالمعلوم كذلك يصح الاقرار بالمجهول ايضاً الا ان مجهولية المقر به في العقود التي لا
تصح مع الجهالة كالبيع والاجارة مانعة لصحة الاقرار فلذلك اذا قال احد لفلان عندي امانة او غصبت مال فلان او سرقته
يصح اقراره ويجبر على بيان وتعيين الامانة المجهولة او المال المسروق او المغصوب 0 اما لو قال بعت لفلان شيئاً او
استأجرت منه شيئاً فلا يصح ولا يجبر على بيان ما باعه او استأجره.

المادة 1580- لا يتوقف الاقرار على قبول المقر ولكن يرتد برده ولا يبقى له حكم واذا رد المقر له مقداراً من المقر به
لا يبقى للاقرار حكم في المقدار المردود ويصح الاقرار بالمقدار الذي لم يرد.

المادة 1581- اذا اختلف المقر والمقر له في سبب المقر به فلا يكون اختلافهما هذا مانعاً لصحة الاقرار مثلا: لو ادعى
احد الف درهم من جهة القرض واقر المدعى عليه بالف درهم من جهة ثمن المبيع فلا يكون اختلافهما على هذا الوجه مانعا
لصحة الاقرار.

المادة 1582- طلب الصلح عن مال يكون بمعنى الاقرار بذلك المال واما طلب الصلح عن دعوى مال فلا يكون اقراراً بذلك المال
، فعليه اذا قال احد لاخر: لي عليك الف درهم فاعطني اياها فطلب منه الصلح قائلا: صالحني على المبلغ المذكور بسبعماية
وخمسين درهماً يكون قد اقر بالالف درهم المطلوبة منه ولكن لو طلب الصلح لمجرد دفع المنازعة بقوله: صالحني عن دعوى
الالف درهم فلا يكون قد اقر بالمبلغ المذكور.
المادة 1583- اذا طلب احد شراء المال الذي في يد شخص آخر او استئجاره او استعارته او قال: هبني اياه او اودعني اياه
او قال الاخر: خذه وديعة وقبل يكون قد اقر بعدم كون المال له.

المادة 1583- اذا طلب احد شراء المال الذي في يد شخص آخر او استئجاره او استعارته او قال: هبني اياه او اودعني اياه
او قال الاخر: خذه وديعة وقبل يكون قد اقر بعدم كون المال له.

المادة 1584- الاقرار المعلق بالشرط باطل 0 ولكن اذا علق بزمان صالح لحلول الاجل في عرف الناس يحمل على اقراره بالدين
المؤجل مثلا لو قال احد لاخر: اذا وصلت المحل الفلاني او اذا اخذت على عهدتي المصلحة الفلانية فانني مدين لك بكذا
فيكون اقراره هذا باطلا ولا يلزمه تأدية المبلغ المذكور ولكن اذا قال اذا اتى اول الشهر الفلاني او يوم قاسم فانني
مدين لك بكذا يحمل على الاقرار بالدين المؤجل ويلزم عليه تأدية المبلغ عند حلول ذلك الوقت ، راجع مادة 40.

المادة 1585- الاقرار بالمشاع صحيح فعليه اذا اقر احد بحصة شائعة من ملك عقار في يده كالنصف او الثلث وصدقه الاخر ثم
توفى المقر قبل الافراز فلا يكون شيوع المقر مانعاً لصحة هذا الاقرار0

المادة 1586- اقرار الاخرس باشارته المعهودة معتبر ولكن اقرار الناطق باشارته لا يعتبر ، مثلا لو قال احد للناطق: هل
لفلان عليك كذا دراهم فلا يكون قد اقر بذلك الحق اذا خفض راسه.

أحكام الإقرار
المادة 1587- يلزم المرء باقراره بموجب المادة التاسعة والسبعين ، ولكن اذا كذب بحكم الحاكم فلا يبقى لاقراره حكم
، فعليه لو ظهر مستحق لشيء في يد اخر قد اشتراه وادعى المستحق ذلك الشيء ولدى المحاكمة قال ذلك الاخر: ان هذا المال
هو لفلان وقد باعني اياه 0 الا ان المستحق اثبت دعواه وحكم الحاكم له 0 فللمشتري الرجوع على البائع ويسترد ثمن المبيع
منه وان كان قد اقر حين المحاكمة بان ذلك الشيء مال البائع وانكر دعوة المستحق لان اقراره قد كذب بحكم الحاكم ولم
يبق له حكم فلا يكون مانعا من الرجوع.

المادة 1588- لا يصح الرجوع عن الاقرار في حقوق العباد ، فعليه لو قال احد انني مدين لفلان بكذا درهماً فيلزم باقراره
ولا يعتبر قوله بعد ذلك: انني رجعت عن اقراري.

المادة 1589- اذا ادعى احد انه كاذب في اقراره فيحلف المقر له على عدم كون المقر كاذبا 0 مثلا لو اعطى احد سندا لاخر
محررا فيه انني قد استقرضت كذا دراهم من فلان ثم قال: انني وان كنت اعطيت هذا السند لكنني ما اخذت المبلغ المذكور
لحد الان يحلف المقر له على عدم كون المقر كاذبا في اقراره هذا.

المادة 1590- إذا اقر احد لآخر بقوله: لك في ذمتي كذا دراهم ديناً وقال الاخر هذا الدين ليس لي وانما هو لفلان وصدقه
ذلك الشخص يكون ذلك الدين للمقر له الثاني ولكن يكون حق قبضه للمقر له الاول ، يعني لا يجبر المدين على اداء المقر
به للمقر له الثاني اذا طالبه اما اذا اعطى المدين المقر به للمقر له الثاني برضاه تبرأ ذمته وليس للمقر له الاول
ان يطالبه به ثانية.

المادة 1951- إذا اضاف المقر به الى نفسه في اقراره يكون قد وهبه للمقر له ولا يتم ما لم يكن هناك تسليم وقبض واذا
لم يضفه الى نفسه يكون قد اقر بان المقر به ملك للمقر له قبل الاقرار ونفي الملك عن نفسه. مثلا لو قال احد: ان كافة
اموالي واشيائي التي في يدي هي لفلان وليس لي فهيا علاقة مطلقا يكون حينئذ قد وهب جميع امواله واشيائه الموجودة في
يده لذلك الشخص ويلزمه التسليم والقبض. وان قال ان كافة الاموال والاشياء المنسوبة لم ما عدا ثيابي التي هي علي لفلان
وليس لي فيها علاقة مطلقا يكون قد اقر بان جميع الاموال والاشياء المنسوبة اليه أي الذي يقال بانها له هي لذلك الشخص
ما عدا الثياب التي كان يلبسها ذلك الوقت ويكون قد نفى الملك ، ولكن لو ملك اشياء بعد اقراره هذا فلا يكون اقراره
هذا شاملا لتلك الاشياء? كذلك لو قال ، ان كافة اموالي وأشيائي التي في حانوتي هذا هي لولدي الكبير فلان وليس لي
علاقة فيها فيكون قد وهب في ذلك الوقت جميع أشيائة وأمواله التي هي في الحانوت لذلك الولد الكبير ويلزمه التسلسم،
وان قال ، إن جميع هذه الاشياء والأموال التي هي في حانوتي هذا لابني الككبير فلان وليس لي فيها علاقة يكون حينئذ
قد اقر بأن جميع الاموال والأشياء الموجودة في الحانوت لولده الكبير ونفى الملك عن نفسه ولكن لو وضع بعد ذلك أشياء
أخرى في ذلك الحانوت لا يكون اقراره هذا شاملاً لتلك الأشياء. وكذلك لو قال احد: ان حانوتي الذي هو في المحل الفلاني
المنسوب لي هو لزوجتي يكون ذلك الحانون لزوجته قبل الاقرار ويكون قد اقر بأن الحانون ليس بملكه.

المادة 1592_ إذا قال أحد في حق الحانوت الذي في يده بموجب سند: انه ملك فلان وليس لي علاقة فيه واسمي المحرر في سنده
مستعاراً. او قال في حق حانوت مملوك اشتراه بسند من آخر: انني كنت قد اشتريته لفلان وان الدراهم التي اديتها ثمناً
له هي من ماله وقد حرر اسمني في سنده مستاعراً يكون قد أقر بان الحانون ملك ذلك الشخص في نفس الأمر.

المادة 1593- إذا قال احد: ان الدين اتلذي هو في ذمة فلان بموجب سند وهو كذا درهماً وان كان قد تحرر باسمي الا انه
لفلان وامسي الذي تحرر في السند مستعار يكون قد اقر بان المبلغ المذكور في نفس الامر هو حق لذلك.

المادة 1594- إذا كان احد قد نفي اقراره حسب ما ذكر او اقر يكون اسمه مستعاراً في حال صحته يكون اقراره معتبراً او
يلزم به حال حياته وتلزم به ورثته بعد وفاته ، ولكن لو اقر بالوجوة المذكورة في مرض وته فحكمه يعلم من الفصل الاتي.

1595- مرض الموت هو المرض الذي يعجز المريض فيه عن رؤية مصالحة الخارجة عن داره ان كان من الذكور ويعجز عن رؤية المصالح
الداخلة في داره ان كان من الاناث والذي يكون فيه خوف الموت في الاكثر ويموت وهو على ذلك الحال قبل مرور سنة سواء
كان ملازماً للفراش او لم يكن واذا امتد مرضه وكان دائماً على حال واحد ومضى عليه سنة يكون في حكم الصحيح وتكون تصرفاته
كتصرفات الصحيح ما لم يشتد مرضه وتغير حاله اما اذا اشتد مرضه وتيغير حاله وتوفى قبل مضي سنة فيعد مرضه اعتباراً من
وقت التغيير الى الوفاة مرض موت.

المادة 1596- اقرار من لم يكن له وارث او لم يكن له وارث سوى زوجته أو المرأة التي لم يكن لها وارث سوى زوجها في مرض
الموت يعتبر اقراره على انه نوع وصية فلذلك اذا نفى الملك من لا وارث له في مرض موته عن جميع امواله واقر بها لغيره
يصح وليس لامين بيت المال ان يتعرض لتركته بعد وفاته. كذلك لو نفى الملك من لا وارث له سوى زوجته عن جميع امواله في
مرض موته واقر بها لها او لو نفت الملك من لا وارث لها سوى زوجها عن جميع اموالها وأقرت بها له يصح وليس لامين بيت
المال ان يتعرض لتركة احدهما بعد الوفاة.

المادة 1597 -لو اقر إحد حال مرضه بمال لاحد ورثته وفاق بعد اقراره من ذلك المرض يكون اقراره هذا معتبراً.

المادة 1598- إذا أقر احد في مرض موته بعين او دين لاحد ورثته ثم مات يكون اقراره موقوفاً على اجازة باقي الورثة.
فان أجازوه كان معتبراً وان لم يجيزوه لا يعتبر اقراره ولكن اذا صدقه باقي الورثة في حال حياته فليس لهم الرجوع عن
تصديقهم ويكون ذلك الاقرار معتبراً، وايضاً الاقرار للوارث بالامانة صحيح على كل حال. فعليه اذا اقر احد في مرض موته
بكونه قد قبض امانته التي هي عند وارثه او اقر بكونه قد استهلك امانة وارثة المعلومة التي اودعها عنده يصح اقراره.
مثلاً لو اقر احد قي مرض موته بقوله: أخذت وقبضت امانتي التي اودعتها عند ابني فلان يصح اقراره ويكون معتبراً وكذا
لو قال أن ابني فلاناً أحد بالوكالة ديني الذي هو على فلان وسلمه لي يكون إقراره معتبراً. وكذلك لو قال: بعت خاتم
الالماس الذي كان وديعة او عارية عندي لابني فلان الذي قيمته خمسة الآف درهم وصرفت ثمنه في امور واستهلكته يكون اقراره
معتبراً ويلزم تضمين قيمة ذلك الخاتم من التركة.

المادة 1599- المراد من الوارث في هذا المبحث هو الذي كان وارثاً للمريص في وقت وفاته. اما الوراثة الحادثة بسبب حاصل
في وقت وفاة المقر ولم تكن قبلاً فلا تكون مانعة لصحة الاقرار فعليه اذا اقر أحد في مرض موته بمال لامرأة اجنببية
ثم تزوجها ومات يكون اقراره نافذاً. واما الاقرار لمن كانت وارثته قديمة ولم تكن حاصلة بسبب حادث كهذا فلا يكون اقراره
نافذاً مثلاً لو اقر من له ابن لاحد اخوته من ابوين بمال ثم مات بعد موت ابنه لا يكون اقراره نافذاً لما ان اخاه
يرثه من حيث كونه اخاً له.

المادة 1600- إقرار المريض في مرض موته بالاسناد الى زمن الصحة في حكم الاقرار في زمن المرض ، فلو اقر احد في مرض موته
بانه قد استوفي دينه الذي على وارثه في زمان صحته لا ينفذ اقراره ما يجز باقي الورثة كذلك لو اقر احد في مرض موته
بانه قد وهب ماله الفلاني حال صحته لاحد ورثته فلان وأنه سلمه اياه لا ينفذ اقراره ما لم يثبت ببينة او يجزه باقي
الورثه.

المادة 1601- إقرار المريض في مرض موته بعين او دين لاجنبي أي لمن لم يكن وارثه صحيح استحساناً وان استغرق جميع امواله.
الا انه اذا اظهر كذب المقر في اقراره بان كان معلوماً باحد الاسباب لاشخاص كثيرين بكون المقر به ملكاً للمقر بأن
كان قد بيع المقر به للمقر في تلك البرهة او وهب له او انتقل له ارثاً من آخر ففي تلك الحال ينظر. فاذا لم يكن اقراره
اثناء بحث وصية فتكون بمعنى الهبة ويلزم التسليم واذا كان اثناء بحث وصية يحمل على معنى الوصية وعلى كلتا الحالتين
تعتبر من ثلث ماله فقط.

المادة 1602-ديون الصحة مقدمة على ديون المرض ، يعني تقدم الديون التي تعلقت بذمة من كانت تركته غريمة في حال صحته
على الديون التي تعلقت بذمته باقراره في مرض مدته وعلى ذلك فتستوفي اولا ديون الصحة من تركة المريض واذا بقى شيء تؤدي
منه ديون المرض ، ولكن الديون التي تعلقت بذمة المريض باسباب معروفة غير الاقرار كالديون التي تعلقت بذمته باسباب
الشراء والاستقراض واتلاف المال المشاهد والمعلوم للناس فهي في حكم ديون الصحة ، واذا كان المقر به شيء من الاعيان
فحكمه فحكمه على هذا المنوال ايضاً 0 يعني اذا اقر احد في مرض موته لاجنبي باي نوع من الاشياء لا يستحقه المقر له
ما لم تؤد ديون الصحة او الديون التي ترتبت في ذمته باسباب معروفة وكانت في حكم ديون الصحة.

المادة 1603- اذا أقر احد في مرض موته بكونه قد استوفى دينه في ذمته اجنببي ينظر 0 فان كان هذا الدين قد تعلق في ذمة
الاجنبي حال مرض المقر يصح اقراره ولكن لا ينفذ في حق غرماء الصحة 0 وان كان دينه هذا قد تعلق في ذمة الاجنبي في حال
صحة المقر فيصبح اقراره على كل حال سواء كان مدديناً بديون صحة اولاً 0 مثلاً لو اقر المريض بعد بيعه مالاً في حال
مرضه بانه قبض ثمنه يصح اقراره الاانه ان كان له غرماء صحة فلهم الا يعتبروا هذا الاقرار 0 واذا باع مالا في حال
صحته واقر بقبض ثمنه في مرض موته يصح اقراره على كل حال وان كان له غرماء صحة فليس لهم ان يقولوا لا نعتبر هذا الاقرار.

المادة 1604- ليس لاحد ان يؤدي في مرض موته دين احد غرماء ويبطل حقوق دائنيه الاخرين ولكن له ان يؤدي ثمن المال الذي
اشتراه او القرض الذي استقرضه اثناء مرضه.

المادة 1605- الكفالة بالمال في هذا المبحث في حكم الدين الاصلي بناء عليه لو كفل احد في مرض موته دين وارثه او مطلوبه
لا يكون نافذاً ، واذا كفل الاجنبي يعتبر من ثلث ماله واما اذا اقر في مرض موته بكونه قد كفل الاجنبي في حال صحته
فيعتبر اقراره من مجموع ماله ولكن تقدم ديون الصحة ان وجدت.

المادة 1606- الاقرار بالكتابة كالاقرار باللسان راجع المادة ال 69.

المادة 1607- أمر احد آخر بأن يكتب اقراره هو إقرار حكماً بناءً عليه لو امر احد كاتباً بقولة: اكتب لي سنداً يحتوي
اني مدين لفلان بكذا دراهم ووقع عليه بامضائه او ختمه يكون من قبيل الاقرار بالكتابة كالسند الذي كتبه بخط يده.

المادة 1608-القيود التي هي في دفاتر التجار المعتد بها هي من قبيل الاقرار بالكتابة ايضاً مثلاً لو قيد احد التجار
في دفتره انه مدين لفلان بمقدار كذا يكون قد اقر بدين مقدار ذلك ويكون معتبراً او مرعياً كاقراره الشفاهى عند الحاجة.

المادة 1609- اذا كتب احد سنداً او استكتبه من كاتب واعطاه لآخر موقعاً بامضائه او مختوماً فاذا كان مرسوماً أي حرر
موافقاً للرسم والعادة فيكون اقراراً بالكتابة ويكون معتبراً ومرعياً كتقريره الشفاهي والوصولات المعتادة واعطاؤه
هي من هذا القبيل.

المادة 1610- اذا أنكر من كتب او استكتب سنداً مرسوماً على الوجه المحرر اعلاه واعطاه لاخر ممضياً او مختوماً 0 الدين
الذي يحتويه ذلك السند مع اعترافه بكون السند له فلا يعتبر انكار ويلزمه اداء ذلك الدين 0 واما اذا انكر كون السند
له فلا يعتبر انكاره اذا كان خطه وختمه مشهور ومتعارف يكتسب ويعرض خطة على أهل الخبرة فان اخبروا بانهما كتابة شخص
واحد يؤمر ذلك الشخص باعطاء الدين المذكور0 والحاصل يعمل بالسند اذا كان بريئاً من شائبه التزوير وشبهه التصنيع اما
اذا لم يكن السند بريئاً من الشبهة وانكر المدين كون السند له وانكر اصل الدين ايضاً فيحلف بطلب المدعي على كونه ليس
مديناً للمدعي وعلى ان السند ليس له.

المادة 1611- اذا أعطى احد سند دين حال كونه مرسوماً على الوجة المبين اعلاه ثم توفي يلزم ورثته بايفائه من التركة
ان كانوا معترفين بكون السند للمتوفي 0 واما اذا كانوا منكرين بان ذلك السند للمتوفى فيعمل بذلك السند اذا كان خط
وختم المتوفي مشهوراً ومتعارفاً.

الدعوى 
المادة 1613- الدعوى هي طلب احد حقه من آخر في حضور القاضي ويقال له المدعي وللآخر المدعي عليه.

المادة 1614- هو الشيء الذي ادعاه المدعي ويقال له المدعي به ايضاً.

المادة 1615- التناقض هو سبق كلام من المدعي مناقض لدعواه أي سبق كلام منه موجب لبطلان دعواه.

شروط الدعوى وأحكامها ودفعها
المادة 1616- يشترط ان يكون المدعي والمدعي عليه عاقلين ودعوي المجنون والصبي الغير المميز ليست بصحيحة الا انه يصح
ان يكون وصياهما او ولياهما مدعيين او مدعي عليهما.
المادة 1617- يشترط ان يكون المدعي عليه معلوماً بناء عليه اذا قال المدعي: لي على احد من أهل القرية الفلانية ، او
على اناس من أهلها مقدار كذا بدون تعيين لا تصح دعواه ويلزم عليه تعيين المدعي به.

المادة 1617- يشترط ان يكون المدعي عليه معلوماً بناء عليه اذا قال المدعي: لي على احد من أهل القرية الفلانية ، او
على اناس من أهلها مقدار كذا بدون تعيين لا تصح دعواه ويلزم عليه تعيين المدعي به.

المادة 1618- يشترط حضور الخصم حين الدعوى 0 واذا امتنع المدعي عليه من الحضور الى المحكمة او ارسال وكيل عنه فالمعاملة
التي تجري في حقه ستذكر في كتاب القضاء.

المادة 1619- يشترط أن يكون المدعي به معلوماً ولا تصح الدعوى اذا كان مجهولاً.

المادة 1620- معلومية المدعي به تكون بالاشارة او الوصف والتعريف وهو اذا كان عينا منقولاً وكان حاضراً في مجلس المحاكمة
فالاشارة اليه كافية ولم يكن حاضراً يكون معلوماً بوصفه وتعريفه وبيان قيمته واذا كان عقاراً يعين ببيان حدوده
واذا كان ديناً يلزم بيان جنسه ونوعه و وصفه ومقدار.

المادة 1621- اذا كان المدعي به عيناً منقولاً وحاضراً بالمجلس فيدعيه المدعي بقوله هذا لي مشيراً اليه بيده وهذا
الرجل قد وضع يده عليه بغير حق فاطلب اخذه منه وان لم يكن حاضراً بالمجلس ولكن يمكن جلبه وحضاره بلا مصرف يجلب الى
مجلس الحكم ليشار اليه في اليمين والشهادة كما ذكر وان لم يكن احضاره ممكناً بلا مصرف عرفه المدعي وبين قيمته ولكن
لا يلزم بيان قيمته في دعوى الغصب والرهن مثلاً لو قال غصب خاتمي الزمرد تصح دعواه وان لم يبين قيمته او قال لا اعرف
قيمته.

المادة 1622- اذا كان المدعى به اعياناً مختلفة الجنس والنوع والوصف يكفي ذكر مجموع قيمتها ولا يلزم تعيين قيمة كل
منهما على حدة.

المادة 1623- اذا كان المدعي به عقاراً يلزم في الدعوى ذكر بلده وقريته او محلته وزقاقه وحدوده الاربعة او الثلاثة
واسماء اصحاب حدوده ان كان اصحاب مع اسماء آبائهم واجدادهم لكن يكفي ذكر اسم وشهرة الرجل المعروف والمشهور ولا حاجة
الى ذكر اسم ابيه وجده كذلك لا يشترط بيان حدود العقار اذا كان مستغنياً عن التحديد لشهرته وأيضاً اذا ادعى المدعي
بقوله: ان العقار المحررة حدوده في هذا السند وهو ملكي تصح دعواه.

المادة 1624- اذا اصاب المدعي في بيان الحدود وذكر زيادة او نقصان في اذرع العقار او دونماته لا يمنع ذلك صحة دعوته.

المادة 1625- لا يشترط في دعوى ثمن العقار بيان حدوده.

المادة 1626- اذا كان المدعي به ديناً يلزم المدعي بيان جنسه ونوعه ووصفه ومقداره مثلاً يلزم ان يبين جنسه بقوله: ذهباً
او فضة ونوعه بقوله: سكة عثمانية او سكة انكليزية ووصفه بقوله سكة خالصة او مغشوشة مع بيان مقداره ، ولكن اذا ادعى
بقوله كذا قرشاً على الاطلاق تصح دعواه وتصرف على القروش المعروفة في عرف البلدة واذا كان المتعارف نوعين من القروش
وكان اعتباراً ورواج احدهما ازيد تصرف الى الادنى كما انه اذا ادعى بقوله كذا عدداً من البشلك يصرف في زماننا الى
البشلك الاسود الذي هو من المسكوكات المغشوشة.

المادة 1627- اذا كان المدعي به عيناً فلا يلزم بيان سبب الملكية بل تصح دعوى الملك المطلق بقوله هذا المال لي واما
اذا كان ديناً فيسأل عن سببه وجهته يعني يسأل هل هو ثمن مبيع او أجرة او دين من جهة اخرى والحاصل انه يسأل من أي جهة
كان ديناً.

المادة 1628- حكم الاقرار هو ظهور المقر به لا حدوثه بداءة ولهذا لا يكون الإقرار سبباً للملك بناء عليه لو ادعى الدعي
على المدعي عليه شيئاً وجعل سببه اقراره فقط لا تسمع دعواه مثلاً لو ادعى بقوله: ان هذا المال لي وان هذا الرجل الذي
هو ذو اليد كان قد اقر بأنه مالي تسمع دعواه واما اذا ادعى بقوله: ان هذا المال لي لان هذا الرجل الذي هو ذو اليد
كان قد اقر بانه مالي فلا تسمع دعواه وكذلك لو ادعى بقوله: ان لي في ذمة هذا الرجل كذا درهماً من جهة القرض حتى انه
كان قد اقر بانه مدين لي بهذا المبلغ من هذه الجهة تسمع دعواه اما لو ادعى قائلاً: بان هذا الرجل قد اقر بانه مدين
لي بكذا درهماً من جهة القرض فلذلك ان لي ذمته كذا درهما واطلبها منه لا تسمع دعواه.

المادة 1629- يشترط ان يكون المدعي به محتمل الثبوت بناء عليه لا يصح الادعاء بشيء وجوده محال عقلاً اوعادة مثلاً اذا
ادعى احد في حق من هو اكبر منه سناً او في حق من نسبه معروف بانه إبنه لا تصح دعواه.

المادة 1630- يشترط ان يحكم ويلزم المدعي عليه بشيء في حالة ثبوت الدعوى مثلاً لو اعار احداً آخر شيئاً وظهر شخص آخر
وادعى قائلاً: انا من ذويه فليعرني اياه لا تصح دعواه 0 كذلك لو وكل احد آخر بخصوص ما فظهر شخص آخر وادعى بقوله:
أنا جاره وبوكالته انسب فلا تصح دعواه لان لكل واحد ان يعير ماله من شاء وان يوكل باموره من يشاء وعليه فبتقدير ثبوت
هذه الدعاوى وامثالها لا يترتب في حق المدعي عليه حكم ما.

المادة 1631- الدفع هو الاتيان بدعوى من قبل المدعى عليه تدفع دعوى المدعى مثلاً اذا ادعى احد من جهة القرض كذا قرشاً
وقال المدعى عليه انا كنت اديت ذلك او انك ابرأتني من ذلك او كنا تصالحنا او ليس هذا المبلغ قرضاً بل هو ثمن المال
الفلاني الذي كنت قد بعته لك او ان فلاناً قد حولني عليك بمطلوبي منه كذا درهماً وانت دفعت لي المبلغ المذكور يكون
قد دفع دعواه ، وكذلك اذا ادعى احد على آخر بقوله: انت كنت قد كفلت مطلوبي الذي في ذمة فلان كذا درهم وقال المدعي
عليه: ان المدين قد ادى ذلك المبلغ يكون قد دفع دعوى المدعي ، وكذا اذا ادعى احد بالمال الذي هو في يد غيره بانه مالي
واجاب عليه بانك حينما ادعى هذا المال فلان كنت قد شهدت لدعواه يكون قد دفع دعوى المدعي 0 وكذلك لو ادعى احد من تركة
الميت كذا دراهم واثبت دعواه بناء على انكار الوارث بعد ذلك ان المتوفي كان قد ادى هذا المبلغ او ان الدائن قد ابرأه
منه حال حياته يكون قد دفع دعوى المدعي.

المادة 1632- اذا اثبت من دفع الدعوى تندفع دعوى المدعي وان لم يقدر على الاثبات يحلف المدعي الاصلي بطلبه فان نكل
المدعي عن اليمين يثبت دفع المدعي عليه وان حلف المدعي تعود دعواه الاصلية.

المادة 1633- اذا ادعى احد على آخر ديناً كذا دراهم وادعى المدعي عليه قائلاً: انا كنت قد حولتك بهذا المبلغ على فلان
وقد قبل كل منكما الحوالة واثبت ذلك في حضور المحال عليه يكون قد دفع المدعي وخلص من مطالبته 0 اما اذا لم يكن ذلك
في حضور المحال عليه يكون قد دفع المدعي موقوفاً الى حضوره.

المادة 1634- اذا ادعى احد شيئاً وكان يترتب على اقرار المدعي عليه حكم بتقدير اقراره يكون بانكاره خصماً في الدعوى
واقامة البينة ، واذا كان لا يترتب حكم على اقرار المدعي عليه فلا يكون خصماً بانكاره مثلاً اذا اتى احد من ارباب
الحرف وادعى على احد بقوله: ان رسولك فلاناً اخذ مني المال الفلاني فاعطني ثمنه يكون المدعي عليه خصماً للمدعي اذا
انكر حيث يكون مجبوراً بدفع ثمن المبيع وتسليمه اذا اقر وتسمع دعوى المدعي وبينته في هذا الحال 0 اما اذا ادعى المدعي
بقوله ان وكيلك بالشراء اشترى فبانكاره لا يكون خصماً للمدعي حيث لو اقر المدعي عليه لا يكون مجبوراً بدفع ثمن المبيع
وتسليمه للمدعي وفي هذه الحال لا تسمع دعوى المدعي ، والولي والوصي والمتولي مستثنون من هذه القاعدة فعليه اذا ادعى
احد على مال اليتيم او على مال الوقف قائلاً: بانه مالي فلا يترتب على اقرار الولي او الوصي او المتولي حكم حيث لا
ينفذ اقرارهم واما انكارهم فصحيح وتسمع عليه دعوى المدعي وبنيته الا انه يعتبر اقرار الولي والوصي والمتولي في الدعوى
على عقد صادر منه مثلاً 0 لو باع ولي الصغير ماله بناء على مسوغ شرعي ووقعت من قبل المشتري دعوى تتعلق بذلك فيعتبر
اقرار الولي.
مبادئ 

المادة 1635- الخصم في دعوى العين هو ذو اليد فقط مثلاً: اذا غصب احد فرس الآخر وباعها لشخص آخر واراد صاحب الفرس استردادها
فيدعيها على الشخص الذي هو ذو اليد فقط اما اذا اراد تضمين قيمتها فيدعي ذلك على الغاصب.

المادة 1636- اذا ظهر مستحق للمال المشتري وادعاه بالاستحقاق ينظر: فاذا كان المشتري قبض ذلك المال فالخصم حين الدعوى
والشهادة المشتري فقط ولا يشترط حضور البائع واذا كان المشتري لم يقبض بعد فحيث ان المشتري مالك والبائع ذو يد فيجب
حضورهما حين الدعوى والشهادة.

المادة 1637- يشترط حضور الوديع والمودع والمستعير والمعير والمستأجر والمؤجر والمرتهن والراهن معاً عند دعوى الوديعة
على الوديع والمستعار على المستعير والمأجور على المستأجر والمرهون على المرتهن ، ولكن اذا غصبت الوديعة او المستعار
او المأجور او المرهون فللوديع والمستعير والمستأجر والمرتهن فقط ان يدعي بأولئك على الغاصب ولا يلزم حضور المالك
وليس للمالك ان يدعي وحده بأولئك ما لم يحضر هؤلاء.
مبادئ 

المادة 1638- لا يكون الوديع خصماً للمشتري فلذلك اذا ادعى احد الدار التي تحت يد آخر قائلاً: قد اشتريت هذه الدار
من فلان بكذا دراهم فسلمني اياها فادعى الآخر بان هذه الدار قد اودعها وسلمها ذلك الشخص تندفع خصومة المدعي ولا حاجة
لاثبات ايداع ذلك الشخص اما اذا قال المدعي نعم ان ذلك الشخص قد اودعك الدار الا انه باعني اياها بعد ذلك ووكلني بقبضها
وتسلمها منك وأثبت البيع وتوكيل ذلك الشخص يأخذ تلك الدار من الوديع.

المادة 1639- لا يكون الوديع خصماً لدائن المودع فلذلك ليس للدائن ان يثبت في مواجهة الوديع مطلوبة من المودع وان
يستوفى الدين من الوديعة التي لديه ولكن لمن كانت نفقته واجبه على الغائب ان يدعي نفقته على الوديع ليأخذها من الوديعة.

المادة 1640- لا يكون مدين المدين خصماً للدائن فلذلك ليس لاحد ان يثبت مطلوبه من ذمة المتوفي في مواجهة مدينه لاستيفائه
منه.
مبادئ 

المادة 1641- لا يكون المشتري من المشتري خصماً للبائع مثلاً لو باع احد لاخر مالا وبعد القبض باعه المشتري لآخر وسلمه
فلا تسمع دعوى البائع على المشتري الثاني بقوله ان المشتري الاول قبض ذلك المال بدون اداء ثمنه فاعطني ثمنه او اعطني
اياه حبسه لحين اسيفاء الثمن.

المادة 1642- يصح ان يكون احد الورثة خصماً في الدعوى التي تقام على الميت اوله ولكن الخصم في دعوى عين من التركة هو
الوارث الذي في يده تلك العين والوارث الذي لم يكن ذا اليد ليس بخصم مثلاً يصح لاحد الورثة ان يدعي مطلوب الميت الذي
هو في ذمة آخر وبعد الثبوت يحكم بجميع المطلوب لجميع الورثة وليس للوارث المدعي ان يطلب سوى حصته من ذلك وليس له قبض
حصص باقي الورثة 0 كذلك لو اراد احد ان يدعي بدين التركة فله ان يدعي في حضور واحد من الورثة فقط سواء كان موجوداً
في يد ذلك الوارث مال من التركة او لم يوجد فاذا ادعى هكذا ديناً في حضور ذلك الوارث وأقر به ذلك الوارث يؤمر بإعطاء
ما أصاب حصته من ذلك الدين ولا يسري إقراره على باقي الورثة واذا لم يقر وأثبت المدعي دعواه في حضور ذلك الوارث فقط
فيحكم على جميع الورثة واذا اراد المدعي ان يأخذ طلبه الذي حكم له به على الوجه المذكور من التركة فليس لباقي الورثة
ان بقولوا للمدعي اثبت ذلك في حضورنا مرة ثانية ولكن لهم دفع دعوى المدعي 0 واما اذا اراد احد ان يدعي على التركة
قبل القسمة الفرس التي هي في يد احد من الورثة بقوله هذه فرسي وقد كنت اودعتها عند الميت فالخصم من الورثة هو ذو اليد
فقط واذا ادعى على اخذ من باقي الورثة لا تسمع دعواه واذا ادعى على ذي اليد وحكم باقراره فلا يسري اقراره على سائر
الورثة ولا ينفذ إقراره الا بمقدار حصته ويحكم على كون حصته في تلك الفرس للمدعي وان انكر الوارث الذي هو ذو اليد
واثبت المدعي دعواه يحكم على جميع الورثة أنظر المادة ال 78.
مبادئ 

المادة 1643- ليس لاحد الشركاء في عين ملكوها بسبب غير الارث ان يكون في الدعوى خصماً للمدعي في حصة الاخر 0 مثلاً
لو ادعى احد في حضور احد الشركاء الدار التي ملكوها بطريق الشراء انها ملكه واثبت ما ادعاه وحكم بذلك يكون الحكم مقصوراً
على حصة الشريك الحاضر فقط ولا يسري الى حصص الباقين.

المادة 1644- يكون واحد من العامة مدعياً في دعاوي المحلات التي يعود نفعها الى العموم كالطريق العام وتسمع دعواه ويحكم
على المدعي عليه.

المادة 1645- يكفي حضور البعض من الطرفين في دعوى الاشياء التي تكون منافعها مشتركة بين اهالي قريتين كالنهر والمرعى
اذا كانوا قوماً غير محصورين فلا يكون حضور بعضهم بل يلزم حضورهم كلهم او وكلائهم.

المادة 1646- اهالي القرية الذين عددهم يزيد عن المائة يعدون قوماً غير محصورين.

المادة 1647-
التناقض يكون مانعاً لدعوى الملك مثلاً اذا استشرى احد مالاً أي اراد شراءه ثم ادعى ان ذلك المال كان ملكه قبل الاستشراء
لا تسمع دعواه ، وكذلك لو قال ليس لي حق عند فلان مطلقاً ثم ادعى عليع شيئاً لا تسمع دعواه ، وكذلك لو ادعى احد على
آخر بقوله كنت اعطيتك كذا مقداراً من الدراهم على ان تعطيها الى فلان فلم تعطها له وبقيت في يدك فاحضرها لي وانكر
المدعي عليه ذلك وبعد ان اقام المدعي البينة رجع المدعي عليه واراد دفع الدعوى بقوله نعم كنت اعطيتني تلك الدراهم
الا انني اديتها له فلا يسمع دفعه ، وكذلك لو ادعى احد على الحانوت الذي هو في يد غيره بانه ملكه واجاب ذو اليد بقوله:
نعم كان ملكك ولكن بعتني اياه في التاريخ الفلاني وانكر المدعي ذلك بقوله لم يجر بيننا بيع ولا شراء قط ويعد أن اثبت
ذو اليد دعواه رجع المدعي ما دعى قائلاً ، نعم كنت بعت لك ذلك الحانوت في ذلك التاريخ لكن هذا البيع كان وفاء او بشرط
مفسد هو كذا فلا يسمع.
مبادئ 

المادة 1648- لا يصح لاحد ان يدعي المال الذي اقر بكونه لغيره بقوله هذا مالي كما انه لا يصح ان يدعيه بالوكالة او
بالوصاية عن آخر.

المادة 1649- اذا برأ احد آخر من جميع الدعاوي فلا يصح له ان يدعي عليه بعد ذلك مالاً لنفسه ولكن يصح له ان يدعي عليه
لغيره بالوكالة او بالوصاية.

المادة 1650- اذا ادعى احد مالا لآخر فلا يصح له بعد ذلك ان يدعيه لنفسه انظر المادة ال 1481 ، ولكن يصح له ان يدعيه
لآخر بعدما ادعاه لنفسه ، لأن الوكيل بالدعوى قد يضيف الملك الى نفسه لكن عند الخصومة لا يضيف احد ملكه لغيره.

المادة 1651- كما أن الحق الواحد لا يستوفى من كل واحد من الشخصين على حدة كذلك لا يدعي الحق الواحد من جهة واحدة على
رجلين.

المادة 1652- يتحقق التناقض في كلام الشخصين اللذين هما في حكم المتكمل الواحد كالوكيل والموكل والوارث والموروث كما
يوجد في دعوى المتكلم الواحد فلذلك اذا أقام الوكيل دعوى منافية للدعوى التي سبقت من الموكل في خصوص ما لا تصح.

المادة 1653- يرتفع التناقض بتصديق الخصم ، مثلاً لو ادعى احد على آخر كذا درهما من جهة القرض ثم ادعى بعد ذلك ان المبلغ
المذكور من جهة الكفالة فصدقه المدعي عليه يرتفع التناقض.

المادة 1654- يرتفع التناقض أيضاً بتكذيب القاضي ، مثلاً لو ادعى المال الذي هو في يد غيره قائلاً: انه مالي وانكر
ذلك المدعي عليه بقوله: ان هذا المال كان لفلان وانا اشتريته منه فاقام المدعي البينة وحكم له بذلك يرجع المحكوم عليه
بثمن ذلك المال على بائعه لن التناقض الذي وقع بين اقراره يكون المال للبائع وبين رجوعه بالثمن عليه بعد الحكم قد
ارتفع بتكذيب حكم القاضي لاقراره.

المادة 1655- يعفى التناقض اذا ظهرت معذرة المدعي بأن كان محل خفاء مثلاً اذا ادعى المستأجر على المؤجر بعذ استئجار
الدار بانها ملكه وان اباه كان قد اشتراها له في صغره وانه لم يكن له خبر بذلك عند الاستئجار وابراز سنداً على هذا
الوجه تسمع دعواه كذلك لو استأجر احداً داراً ثم حصل له على تلك الدار هي منتقلة اليه ارثاً عن ابيه وادعى بذلك تسمع
دعواه.
مبادئ 

المادة 1656- الابتدار الى تقسيم التركة إقراراً بكون المقسوم مشتركاً وعليه فالادعاء بعد التقسيم بقول ان المقسوم
لي تناقض. مثلاً لو ادعى احد الورثة بعد تقسيم التركة بقوله انني كنت اشتريت احد هذه الاعيان المقسومة من المتوفي
او ان المتوفي وهبها وسلمها لي في حال صحته لا تسمع دعواه ولكن لو قال: ان المتوفي كان قد وهبه لي حال صغري ولم اكن
اعلم بذلك حين القسمة يكون معذوراً وتسمع دعواه.

المادة 1657- لو امكن توفيق الكلامين اللذين يريان متناقضين ووقفهما المدعي ايضاً يرتفع التناقض، مثلاً لو اقر احد
بأنه كان مستأجراً في دار ثم ادعى انها ملكه لا تسمع دعواه ولكن لو قال كنت مستأجراً ثم اشتريتها يكون قد وفق بين
كلاميه وتسمع دعواه. كذلك لو ادعى احد على آخر دارهم معلومة المقدار من جهة القرض وانكر المدعى عليه ذلك بقوله: ما
اخذت منك شيئاً او لم يجر بيني وبينك أي معاملة مطلقاً او انني لا اعرف مطلقا واقام المدعي البينة على دعواه فادعى
المدعي عليه بعد ذلك قائلاً: قد اوفيتك ذلك المبلغ او كنت ابرأتني منه فلا تسمع دعواه للتناقض ولكن لو قال المدعي
عليه على دعوى المدعي المشروحة: ليس لك علي دين قط وبعد ان أقام المدعي البينة ادعى عليه قائلاً: نعم كنت مديناً لك
ولكن اوفيتك اياه او ابرأتني منه واثبت ذلك بدفع المدعي وكذلك لو ادعى احد وديعة على آخر وانكر المدعي عليه بقوله:
ما اودعت عندي شيئاً واثبت المدعي ذلك وقال المدعي عليه بعد ذلك كنت رددتها وسلمتها اليك فلا يسمع دفعه هذا ويأخذ
المدعي الوديعة عينا ان كانت موجودة في يده ويضمن قيمتها ان كانت مستهلكة واما لو انكر المدعي عليه دعوى المدعي المشروحة
بقوله ليس لك عندي وديعة ثم اقام لمدعي البينة وقال المدعي عليه بعد ذلك كانت لك عندي تلك الوديعة ولكن رددتها وسلمتها
لك فتسمع دعواه.
مبادئ 

المادة 1658- إذا أقر أحد بصدور عقد بات صحيح منه وربط إقراره هذا بسند ثم ادعى أن ذلك العقد كان وفاء أو فاسداً فلا
تسمع دعواه (راجع المادة ألـ100). مثلاً لو أحد داره لآخر في مقابلة ثمن معلوم وسلمه ثم ذهب الى حضور القاضى وأقر
بقوله انني بعت داري المحدودة بكذا لفلان في مقابلة هذا الثمن بيعاً باتاً صحيحاً وربط اقراره هذا بسند رجع وادعى
بان الصلح المذكور قد وقع بشرط مفسد هو كذا فلا تسمع دعواه.

المادة 1659- إذا باع أحد مالاً على أنه ملكه في حضور شخص آخر لشخص وسلمه ثم ادعى الحاضر بانه ملكه مستقلاً او ان له
حصة فيه مع انه كان حاضراً في مجلس البيع ورأى ذلك وسكت بلا عذر ينظر: فإذا كان الحاضر من اقارب البائع او زوجها او
زوجته فلا تسمع دعواه هذه مطلقاً وإذا كان من الأجانب فلا يكون حضوره وسكوته في مجلس البيع مانعاً لاستماع دعواه
على هذا الوجه. اما اذا كان حاضراً مجلس البيع ورأى ان المشتري يتصرف في ذلك الملك تصرف الملاك مدة بانشائه ابنية
فيه أو هدمه او غرسه اشجاراً وسكت بلا عذر ثم ادعى بعد ذلك على الوجه المبين اعلاه بأن الملك ملكه او ان له حصة فيه
فلا تسمع دعواه.
مرور الزمن

المادة 1660- لا تسمع الدعاوي الغير العائدة لاصل الوقف للعموم كالدين والوديعة والعقار الملك والميراث والمقاطعة في
العقارات الموقوفة او التصرف بالاجارتين والتولية المشروطة والغلة بعد تركها خمس عشرة سنة.
مبادئ 

المادة 1661- تسمع دعوى المتولي والمرتزقة في حق اصل الوقف الى ست وثلاثين سنة ولا تسمع بعد مرور ست وثلاثين سنة: مثلاً
إذا تصرف أحد في عقار على وجه الملكية ستاً وثلاثين سنة ثم ادعى متولي وقف قائلاً: أن ذلك العقار هو من مستغلات وقفي
فلا تسمع دعواه.

المادة 1662- إن كانت دعوى الطريق الخاص والمسيل وحق الشرب في عقار الملك فلا تسمع بعد مرور خمس عشرة سنة وإن كانت
في عقار الوقت فللمتولي ان يدعيها الى ست وثلاثين سنة وكما لا تسمع دعاوي الاراضي الاميرية بعد عشر ينوات كذلك لا
تيمع دعاوي الطريق المسيل الخاص وحق الشرب في الأراضي الأميرية بعد أن تركت عشر سنوات.

المادة 1663- والمعتبر في هذا الباب أي في مرور الزمن المانع لاستماع الدعوى هو مرور الزمن الواقع بلا عذر فقط وإما
مرور الزمن الحاصل باحد الاعذار الشرعية ككون المدعي صغيراً أو مجنوناً أو معتوهاً سواء كان له وصي أو لم يكن له أو
كونه في ديار أخرى مدة السفر او كان خصمه من المتغلبة فلا اعتبار له، فلذلك يعتبر مبدأ مرور الزمن من تاريخ زوال واندفاع
العذر. مثلاً لا يعتبر الزمن الذي مر حال جنون او عته او صغر المدعي بل يعتبر مرور الزمن من تاريخ وصوله حد البلوغ.
كذلك اذا كان لأحدهم مع احد المتغلبة دعوى ولم يمكنه الادعاء لإمتداد زمن تغلب خصمه وحصل مرور زمن لا يكون مانعاً
لاستماع الدعوى وانما يعتبر مرور الزمن من تاريخ زوال التغلب.

المادة 1664- مدة السفر هي ثلاثة ايام أي مسافة ثماني عشرة ساعة بالسير المعتدل.

المادة 1665- إذا اجتمع ساكنا بلدتين بينهما مسافة سفر مرة واحدة في بلدة في كل بضعة سنوات ولم يدع احدهما على الآخر
شيئاً مع أن محاكمتهما كانت ممكنة وبعدها وجد مرور الزمن بهذا الوجه لا تسمع دعوى أحدهما على الآخر بتاريخ أقدم من
المدة المذكورة.

المادة 1666- إذا ادعى أحد على آخر خصوصاً في حضور القاضي في كل بضعة سنوات مرة ولم تفعل دعواه ومر على هذا الوجه خمس
عشرة سنة فلا يكون مانعاً من استماع الدعوى واما الادعاء والمطالبة التي لم تكن في حضور القاضي فلا تدفع مرور الزمن.
بناء عليه اذا ادعى احد خصوصاً في غير مجلس القاضي وطالب به وعلى هذا الوجه وجد مرور الزمن فلا تسمع دعواه.

المادة 1667- يعتبر مرور الزمن من تاريخ وجود صلاحية الادعاء في المدعي به، فمرور الزمن في دعوى الدين المؤجل انما
يعتبر من حلول الاجل. لأنه ليس للمدعي صلاحية دعوى ذلك الدين ومطالبته قبل حلول الاجل مثلاً لو ادعى احد على آخر بقوله.
لي عليك كذا دراهم من ثمن الشيء الفلاني الذي بعتك اياه قبل خمس عشرة سنة مؤجلاً لثلاث سين تسمع دعواه، كذلك لا يعتبر
مرور الزمن في دعوى البطن الثاني في الوقف المشروط للاولاد بطناً بعد بطن الا من تاريخ انقراض البطن الأول. لانه ليس
للبطن الثاني صلاحية الدعوى ما دام البطن الاول موجوداً. وكذلك يعتبر مبدأ مرور الزمن في دعوى المهر المؤجل من وقت
الطلاق لا من تاريخ موت احد الزوجين لان المهر المؤجل من وقت الطلاق لا من تاريخ موت احد الزوجين لا المهر المؤجل
لا يكون معجلاً الا بالطلاق او الوفاة.

المادة 1668- لا يعتبر مرور الزمن في دعوى الطلب من المفلس الا من تاريخ زوال الافلاس. مثلاً لو ادعى احد على من تمادى
افلاسه خمس عشرة سنة وتحقق يساره بعد ذلك بقوله بانه قبل خمس عشرة سنة كان لي في ذمتك كذا دراهم من الجهة الفلانية
ولم استطع الادعاء عليك لكونك كنت مفلساً من ذلك التاريخ ولاقتدارك الآن على اداء الدين ادعي عليك به تسمع دعواه.

المادة 1669- إذا ترك احد الدعوى بلا عذر على الوجه الانف ووجد مرور الزمن فكما لا تسمع الدعوى في حياته لا تسمع في
ورثته بعد مماته ايضاً.

المادة 1670- إذا ترك الموروث الدعوى مدة وتركها الوارث أيضاً مدة وبلغ مجموع المدتين حد مرور الزمن فلا تسمع.

المادة 1671- البائع والمشتري والواهب والموهوب له كالمورث والوارث مثلاً اذا تصرف احد في عرصة مدة خمس عشرة سنة وسكت
صاحب الدار المتصلة بتلك العرصة تلك المدة ثم باع الدار لآخر فاذا ادعى المشتري ان تلك العرصة هي طريق خاص للدار التي
اشتراها فلا تسمع دعواه. كذلك اذا سكت البائع مدة وسكت المشتري مدة وبلغ مجموع المدتين حد مرور الزمن فلا تسمع دعوى
المشتري.

المادة 1672- لو وجد مرور الزمن في حق بعض الورثة في دعوى مال الميت الذي هو عند آخر ولم يوجد في حق بعض الورثة لعذر
كالصغر وادعى به واثبته يحكم بحصته في المدعي به ولا يسري هذا الحكم الى سائر الورثة.

المادة 1673- ليس لمن كان مقراً بكونه مستأجراً في عقار ان يملكه لمرور زمن ازيد من خمس عشرة سنة 0 واما اذا منكراً
وادعى المالك بانه ملكي وكنت اجرتك اياه قبل بسنين وما زلت اقبض اجرته فتسمع دعواه ان كان ايجارة معروفاً بين الناس
ولا فلا.

المادة 1674- لا يسقط الحق بتقادم الزمن بناء عليه اذا اقر واعترف المدعي عليه صراحة في حضور القاضي بان للمدعي عنده
حقاً في الحال فى دعوى وجد فيها مرور الزمن بالوجه الذي ادعاه المدعي فلا يعتبر مرور الزمن ويحكم بموجب اقرار المدعي
عليه واما اذا لم يقر المدعي عليه في حضور القاضي وادعى المدعي بكونه اقر في محل آخر فكما لا تسمع دعواه الاصلية
كذلك لا تسمه دعوى الاقرار 0 ولكن الاقرار الذي ادعى انه كان قد ربط بسند حاو لخط المدعي عليه المعروف سابقاً او
ختمه ولم يوجد مرور الزمن من تاريخ السند الى وقت الدعوى تسمع دعوى الاقرار على هذه الصورة.

المادة 1675- لا إعتبار لمرور الزمن في دعاوي المحال التي يعود نفعها للعموم كالطريق العام والنهر والمرعي 0 مثلاً
لو ضبط احد المدعي المخصوص بقرية وتصرف فيه خمسين سنة بلا نزاع ثم ادعاه اهل القرية تسمع دعواهم.

البينات والتحليف
المادة 1676- البينة هي الحجة القوية.

المادة 1677- التواتر هو خبر جماعة لا يجوز العقل اتفاقهم على الكذب.

المادة 1678- الملك المطلق هو الذي لم يقيد باحد اسباب الملك كالارث والشراء واما الملك الذي يقيد باحد هذه الاسباب
يقال له الملك بسبب.

المادة 1679- ذو اليد هو الواضع اليد على عين بالفعل او الذي يثبت تصرفه تصرف الملاك.

المادة 1680- الخارج هو البريء عن وضع اليد والتصرف بالوجه المشروح.

المادة 1681- التحليف هو تكليف اليمين على أحد الخصمين.

المادة 1682- التحالف هو تحليف كلا الخصمين.

المادة 1683- تحكيم الحال 0 يعني جعل الحال الحاضر حكماً 0 هو من قبيل الاستصحاب والاستصحاب هو الحكم ببقاء امر محقق
غير مظنون عدمه وهو بمعنى ابقاء ما كان على ما كان.

الشهادة 
المادة 1684- الشهادة هي الاخبار بلفظ الشهادة 0 يعني بقول اشهد باثبات حق احد الذي هو في ذمة الآخر في حضور القاضي
ومواجهة الخصمين ويقال للمخبر شاهد ولصاحب الحق مشهود له وللمخبر عليه مشهود عليه وللحق مشهود به.

المادة 1685- نصاب الشهادة في حقوق العباد رجلان او رجل وامرأتان لكن تقبل شهادة النساء وحدهن في حق المال فقط في المواضع
التي لا يمكن اطلاع الرجال عليها.

المادة 1686- لا تقبل شهادة الاخرس والاعمى.

المادة 1687- لا تعتبر الشهادة التي تقع في خارج مجلس المحاكمة.

المادة 1688- يلزم ان يكون الشهود قد عاينوا بالذات المشهود به وان يشهدوا على ذلك الوجه ولا يجوز ان يشهد بالسماع
يعني ان يشهد الشاهد بقوله سمعت من الناس 0 ولكن اذا شهد بكون محل وقفاً او بوفاة احد على التسامع يعني بقوله اشهد
بهذا لاني سمعت من ثقة هكذا تقبل شهادته ، وتجوز شهادة الشاهد في خصوص الولاية والنسب والوقف والموت بالسماع من دون
ان يفسر السماع أي بدون أن يذكر لفظ سماع مثلاً: لو قال ان فلاناً كان في التاريخ الفلاني والياً او حاكماً بهذا البلد
وان فلاناً مات في وقت كذا او ان فلاناً هو ابن فلان اعرفه هكذا فشهد بصورة قطعية من دون ان يقول سمعت تقبل شهادته
وان لم يكن قد عاين هذه الخصوصات وان لم يكن سنة مساعداً لمعاينة ما شهد به وايضاً اذا لم يقل سمعت من الناس بل شهد
قائلاً: بانا لم نعاين هذا الخصوص لكنه مشتهر بيننا بهذه الصورة نعرفه هكذا تقبل شهادته.

المادة 1689- اذا لم يقل الشاهد اشهد بل قال اعرف الخصوص الفلاني هكذا او أخبر بذا لا يكون قد ادى الشهادة ولكن على
قوله هذا لو سأله القاضي الشهد هكذا واجاب بقوله: نعم هكذا اشهد يكون قد ادى الشهادة وان كان لا يشترط لفظ الشهادة
في الافادات الواقعة لمجرد استكشاف الحال كاستشهاد اهل الخبرة فانها ليست بشهادة شرعية وانما هي من قبيل الاخبار.

المادة 1690- اذا كان المشهود له والمشهود عليه والمشهود به حاضرين فيشير الشاهد اليهم اثناء شهادته وتكفي اشارته على
هذا الوجه ولا يلزم ذكر آباء واجداد المشهود له والمشهود عليه 0 واما في الشهادة المتعلقة بالموكل الغائب او الميت
فيلزم على الشاهد ذكر اسم ابيهما وجدهما ولكن اذا كان كل منهما مشهوراً ومعروفاً فيكفي ان يذكر الشاهد اسمه وشهرته
لا المقصد الاصلي تعريفه بوجه يتميز به عن غيره.

المادة 1691- يلزم في الشهادة بالعقار بيان حدوده ولكن اذا لم يذكر الشاهد حدود المشهود به وبين بانه سيرتها ويعينها
في محله يذهب الى محله ويكلف باراءتها.

المادة 1692- اذا ادعى المدعي بالاستناد الى الحدود التي هي في السند وشهدت الشهود بان العقار المحررة حدوده في هذا
السند هو ملكه تصح شهادتهم كما ذكر في مادة 1623.

المادة 1693- اذا ادعى احد بان لمورثه في ذمة آخر كذا درهماً ديناً وشهدت الشهود بأن للمتوفي في ذمة المدعي عليه ذلك
المقدار ديناً يكفي ولا حاجة الى التصريح بقولهم: صار الدين المذكور موروثاً لورثته 0 وكذلك اذا ادعى بعين يعني لو
ادعى بان في ذلك الشخص مالا معيناً للمورث فالحكم على هذا الوجه ايضاً.

المادة 1694- اذا ادعى احد من التركة ديناً مقداره كذا فإن شهدت الشهود بأن له في ذمة الميت ذلك المقدار من الدين يكفي
ولا حاجة الى التصريح بانه كان باقياً في ذمته الى مماته فإذا ادعى بعين أي اذا ادعى احد بان له في يد المتوفي مالاً
معيناً فالحال على هذا المنوال.

المادة 1695- اذا ادعى احد على آخر ديناً فإن شهدت الشهود بأن المدعي عليه مدين للمدعي بما ادعى به يكفي ولكن اذا سأل
الخصم عن بقاء الدين الى وقت الادعاء وقالت الشهود لا ندري ترد شهادتهم.

المادة 1696- يشترط سبق الدعوى في الشهادة بحقوق الناس.

المادة 1697- لا تقبل البينة التي اقيمت على خلاف المحسوس مثلا اذا اقيمت البينة على موت من حياته مشاهدة او على خراب
دار عمارها مشاهد فلا تقبل ولا تعتبر.

المادة 1698- لا تقبل البينة التي اقيمت على خلاف المتواتر.

المادة 1699- إنما جعلت البينة مشروعة لاظهار الحق فعليه لا تقبل الشهادة بالنفي الصرف كقول الشاهد: فلان ما فعل هذا
الامر والشيء الفلاني ليس لفلان وفلان ليس بمدين لفلان ولكن بينة النفي المتواتر مقبولة 0 مثلاً لو ادعى احد باني
اقرضت فلاناً في الوقت الفلاني في المحل الفلاني كذا مقداراً من الدراهم واثبت المدعي عليه بالتواتر انه لم يكن في
الوقت المذكور في ذلك المحل بل كان في محل آخر تقبل بينة التواتر ولا تسمع دعوى المدعي.

المادة 1700- يشترط الا يكون في الشهادة دفع مغرم او اجر مغنم يعني الا يكون داعية لدفع المضرة وجلب المنفعة بناء عليه
لا تقبل شهادة الأصل للفرع والفرع للاصل يعني لا تقبل شهادة الاباء والاجداد والامهات والجدات لاولادهم واحفادهم
وبالعكس اعني شهادة الاولاد والاحفاد للاباء والاجداد والأمهات والجدات وهكذا شهادة أحد الزوجين للآخر واما الاقراباء
الذين هم ما عدا هؤلاء فتقبل شهادة احدهم للآخر ، وكذلك لا تقبل شهادة التابع الذي يتعيش بنفقة متبوعة ، والاجير الخاص
لمستأجره واما الخدمة الذين يخدمون مولى فتقبل شهادة احدهم للآخر ، كذلك لا تقبل شهادة الشركاء لبعضهم في مال الشركة
ولا تقبل شهادة الكفيل بالمال للاصيل على كون المكفول به قد تأدى 0 ولكن تقبل شهادة احدهم للاخر في سائر الخصوصات.

المادة 1701-شهادة الصديق لصديقه مقبولة ولكن اذا وصلت صداقتهما الى مرتبة تصرف احدهما في مال الآخر لا تقبل شهادة
احدهما للآخر.

المادة 1702- يشترط ان لا يكون بين الشاهد والمشهود عليه عداوة دنيوية وتعرف العداوة الدنيوية بالعرف.

المادة 1703- ليس لاحد ان يكون شاهداً ومدعياً فلذلك لا تصح شهادة الوصي لليتيم والوكيل للموكل.

المادة 1704- لا تعتبر شهادة احد على فعله بناءاً عليه لا تعتبر شهادة الوكلاء والدلالين على افعالهم بقولهم: كنا بعنا
هذا المال ، كذلك لو شهد قاضي بلدة بعد انفصاله على حكم صدر منه قبل عزله لا يصح واما اذا شهد بعد العزل على اقرار
احد وقع في حضوره قبل العزل فتعتبر شهادته.

المادة 1705- يشترط ان يكون الشاهد عادلاً ، والعادل من تكون حسناته غالبة على سيئاته 0 بناء عليه لا تقبل شهادة من
اعتاد اعمالاً تخل بالناموس والمرؤة كالرقاص والمسخرة ولا تقبل شهادة المعروفين بالكذب.

المادة 1706- تقبل الشهادة ان وافقت الدعوى والا فلا ولكن لا اعتبار للفظ وتكفي الموافقة معنى 0 مثلاً اذا كان المدعي
به وديعة وشهدت الشهود على اقرار المدعي عليه بالايداع او كان غصباً وشهدت الشهود على اقرار المدعي عليه بالغصب تقبل
شهادتهم.كذلك اذا ادعى المدين بانه ادى الدين وشهدت الشهود على أن الدائن ابرأ المدين تقبل شهادتهم.

المادة 1707- موافقة الشهادة للدعوى اما بصورة مطابقتها لها بالتمام او بكون المشهود به اقل من المدعي به مثلاً اذا
ادعى المدعي ان هذا المال ملكي منذ سنتين وشهد الشهود بكونه ملكه منذ سنتين فكما تقبل شهادتهم في هذه الصورة تقبل
ايضاً في صورة شهادة الشهود بان المال المذكور ملكه منذ سنة واحدة ، كذلك اذا ادعى المدعي الف درهم وشهد الشهود بخمسماية
درهم تقبل شهادتهم بحق الخمسماية درهم.

المادة 1708- اذا كان المدعي به اقل وشهدت الشهود باكثر لا تقبل إلا اذا كان الاختلاف الذي بين الشهادة والدعوى قابلاً
للتوفيق اصلاً ويوفق المدعي ايضاً بينهما وفي تلك الحال تقبل الشهادة 0 مثلاً اذا ادعى بان هذا المال ملكي منذ سنتين
وشهدت الشهود بكونه ملكه منذ ثلاث سنين لا تقبل شهادتهم ، كذلك اذا ادعى المدعي بخمسماية درهم وشهدت الشهود بالف درهم
لا تقبل شهادتهم ولكن اذا وفق المدعي بين الدعوى والشهادة بقوله كان لي عليه الف درهم ولكن ادى لي منها خمسماية درهم
وليس للشهود علم بذلك تقبل شهادة الشهود.

المادة 1709- اذا ادعى المدعي الملك المطلق بقوله: هذا الكرم ملكي مثلاً وشهدت الشهود بالملك المقيد بقولهم: ان المدعي
اشترى هذا الكرم من فلان تقبل شهادتهم فعليه اذا شهدت الشهود بالملك المقيد يسأل القاضي المدعي بقوله: أبهذا السبب
تدعى هذا الملك أم بسبب آخر فان قال المدعي: نعم انا ادعي لذلك الملك بهذا السبب قبل القاضي شهادة الشهود وان قال:
ادعيت بسبب آخر او لا ادعيه بهذا لسبب رد القاضي شهادة اولئك الشهود.

المادة 1710- اذا ادعى المدعي في كرم ملكاً مقيداً مثلاً ينظر: فإن قال: اشتريت ولم يذكر بائعة او قال اشتريته من احد
مبهماً فهو في حكم الملك المطلق فاذا شهدت الشهود على الملك المطلق بقولهم: هذا الكرم ملكه تقبل شهادتهم ولكن اذا
صرح المدعي باسم بائعه بقوله: اشتريته من فلان وشهدت الشهود على الملك المطلق فلا تقبل شهادتهم لانه اذا ثبت الملك
المطلق يثبت وقوعه عن اصل ويلزم ان يكون المدعي مالكاً لزوائده كلزوم كون المدعي مالكاً ثمر الكرم الذي حصل قبلاً
مثلاً ولكن اذا ثبت البيع المقيد لا يثبت إلا اعتباراً من تاريخ وقوع السبب كتاريخ وقوع البيع والشراء فلذلك يكون
الملك المطلق بالنسبة الى الملك المقيد اكثر وبهذه الصورة تكون الشهود قد شهدت بالاكثر فلا تقبل شهادتهم.

المادة 1711- لا تقبل الشهادة اذا كانت مخالفة للدعوى في سبب الدين مثلاً اذا ادعى المدعي الف درهم من جهة ثمن المبيع
وشهدت الشهود على أن المدعي عليه مدين بذلك المقدار من جهة القرض فلا تقبل شهادتهم ، كذلك اذا ادعى المدعي بان هذا
الملك لي موروث لي عن ابي وشهدت الشهود بانه موروث له عن امه فلا تقبل شهادتهم.

المادة 1712- اذا اختلف الشهود في المشهود به لا تقبل شهادتهم 0 مثلاً لو شهد أحد الشاهدين بالف درهم ذهباً والآخر
بألف فضة لا تقبل شهادتهما.

المادة 1713- اذا وجب اختلاف الشهود في الشيء المتعلق بالمشهود به الاختلاف في المشهود به لا تقبل شهادتهم والا فتقبل
0 بناء عليه اذا شهد احد الشاهدين بالفعل في زمان معين او مكان وشهد الآخر في زمان آخر او مكان آخر في الخصوصات التي
هي عبارة عن الفعل الصرف كالغضب وايفاء الدين فلا تقبل شهادتهما لان اختلافهما هذا يكون موجباً للاختلاف في المشهود
به ، واما اختلاف الشهود في الزمان والمكان في الخصوصات التي من قبيل القول كالبيع والشراء والاجارة والكفالة والحوالة
والهبة والرهن والدين والقرض والابراء والوصية فلا يكون مانعاً لقبول شهادتهم لانه لا يكون موجباًللاختلاف في المشهود
به 0 مثلاً اذا ادعى احد بانه كان قد ادى دينه وشهد احد الشاهدين بانه أداة في بيته والاخر شهد بانه اداه في حانوته
لا تقبل شهادتهما ، اما اذا ادعى احد المال الذي في يد اخر بقوله: كنت بعتني هذا المال بكذا دراهم فسلمني اياه وشهد
احد الشاهدين بانه باعه اياه في الدار الفلانية وشهد الآخر بانه باعه اياه في الحانوت الفلاني فتقبل شهادتهما لان
الفعل لا يكرر ولا يعاد ولكن القول ممكن ان يكرر ويعاد.

المادة 1714- اذا اختلف الشهود في لون المال المغصوب او في كونه ذكراً او انثى لا تقبل شهادتهم 0 مثلاً اذا شهد احد
الشاهدين في حق الدابة المغصوبة بكونها صفراء وشهد الآخر بكونها حمراء او شهد احدهما بكونها ذكراً وشهد الآخر بكونها
حمراء او شهد احدهما بكونها ذكراً وشهد الآخر بكونها انثى فلا تقبل شهادتهما.

المادة 1715- اذا اختلفت الشهود في مقدار البدل في دعوى العقد لا تقبل شهادتهم 0 مثلاً اذا شهد احدهما بان المال بيع
بخمسماية وشهد الآخر بانه بيع بثلاثماية لا تقبل شهادتهما0

المادة 1716- اذ شهدت الشهود يسأل القاضي المشهود عليه بقوله: ما تقول في شهادة هؤلاء هل صادقون في شهادتهم ام لا
فان قال المشهود عليه هم صادقون في شهادتهم هذه او عدول يكون قد اقر المدعي به ويحكم باقراره 0 وان قال: هم شهود زوراً
او عدول ولكنهم اخطأوا في هذه الشهادة او نسوا الواقع او قال هم عدول وانكر المدعي به فلا يحكم القاضي ويحقق عدالة
الشهود من عدمها بالتزكية سراً وعلناً.

المادة 1717- تزكي الشهود من الجانب الذي ينسبون اليه يعني ان كانوا من طلبة العلوم يزكون من مدرس المدرسة التي يسكنون
فيها ومن معتمد اهاليها ، وان كانوا جنوداً فمن ضباط الاورطة وكتابها وان كانوا من الكتبة فمن رئيس القلم ومما يليه
من الكتاب وان كانوا من التجار فمن معتبري التجار ، وان كانوا من الصنوف الاخرى فمن معتمدي ومؤتمني اهالي محلتهم او
قريتهم.

المادة 1718- التزكية السرية تجري والمدعي عليه يعبر عنها بالمستورة في اصطلاح الفقهاء والقاضي يكتب في تلك الورقة
اسم المدعي والمدعي عليه والمدعي به واسم الشهود وشهرتهم وصنعتهم وأشكالهم ومحلهم وأسماء آبائهم وأجدادهم وإذا كانوا
معروفين يحرر أسماءهم وشهرتهم فقط ، والحاصل أن يعرفهم ويبينهم بوجه يميزون به عن غيرهم وبعد وضعها في غلاف وختمه
يرسلها الى المنتخبين للتزكية ثم عند وصول المستورة الى المزكين يفتحونها ويقرأونها فان كان الشهود المحررة أسماؤهم
فيه عدولاً كتبوا تحت اسم كل منهم عبارة عدول ومقبولو الشهادة 0 وان لم يكونوا عدولاً كتبوا عبارة ليسوا بعدول ووقعوا
امضاءآتهم وختموا فوق الغلاف واعادوها للقاضي بدون ان يطلعوا من اتى المستورة ولا غيره على مضمونها )0

المادة 1719- إذا أعيدت المستورة وختومة ال القاضي ولم يكتب فيها من قبل المزكين في حق الشهود بأنهم عدول ومقبولو
الشهادة بل كتبوا فيها كلاماً يفيد الجرح صراحة او دلالة بأن كتبوا فيها عبارة ليسوا بعدول او لا نعلم بحالهم او
مجهولو الاحوال او الله أعلم او لم يكتبوا فيها شيئاً فحينئذ لا يقبل القاضي شهادتهم وإن كتب فيها عدول ومقبولو الشهادة
، يبادر القاضي بالمرتبة الثانية الى التزكية علناً.

المادة 1720- التزكية علناً تجري على الوجه الآتي: وهو انه يجلب المزكون الى حضور القاضي حال حضور المترافعين وتزكي
الشهود او يرسل الشهود والمترافعان مع نائب التزكية الى محل المزكين وتزكي الشهود علناً.

المادة 1721- يكفي في التزكية السرية مزك واحد ألا أنه رعاية للاحتياط يجب أن لا يكون المزكي اقل من اثنين والتزكية
سراً ليست من قبيل الشهادة فلذلك يكفي في الخصوص المذكور مزك عادل واحد عند الشيخين وبه قال مالك واحمد ولو كان ذلك
المزكي محدوداً بالقذف الا انه رعاية للاحتياط يجب ان لا يكون المزكي اقل من اثنين عادلين ، لانه يحصل اطمئنان اكثر
اذا كان المزكون اثنين ( ابو السعود) وكفاية مزك واحد هو لان التزكية من الامور الدينية ويتحرى فيها العدالة فقط ولذلك
يجوز ان يكون العبد والمحدود في القذف مزكياً لان خبر هؤلاء مقبول في الأمور الدينية (الدرر)0

المادة 1722- التزكية العلنية من قبيل الشهادة وتعتبر فيها شروط الشهادة ونصابها ولكن لا يلزم على المزكين ذكر لفظ
الشهادة.

المادة 1723- لا يشتغل القاضي بتزكية الشهود الثابتة عدالتهم في ضمن خصوص عنده اذا شهدوا بخصوص آخر في حضور ذلك القاضي
ان لم يمض عليها ستة أشهر وان كان مضى عليها ستة أشهر زكاهم القاضي أيضاً مرة أخرى.

المادة 1724- إذا طعن المشهود عليه قبل التزكية او بعدها في الشهود باسناد شيء مانع لقبول الشهادة كدفع مغرم او أجر
مغنم طلب منه القاضي فاذا اثبت المشهود عليه ذلك بالبينة رد القاضي شهادة أولئك الشهود وإذا لم يثبت يزكيهم القاضي
اذا لم يزكوا قبلاً واذا كانوا قد زكوا يحكم بموجب شهادتهم.

المادة 1725- اذا جرح بعض المزكين الشهود وعدلهم بعضهم فيرجع طرف الجرح ولا يحكم القاضي بشهادتهم.

المادة 1726- إذا مات الشهود او غابوا بعد أداء الشهادة في المعاملات فللقاضي أن يزكيهم ويحكم بشهادتهم.

المادة 1727 - 
اذا الح المشهود عليه على القاضي بتحليف الشهود بأنهم لم يكونوا كاذبين في شهادتهم وكان هناك لزوم لتقوية الشهادة
باليمين فللقاضي ان يحلف اولئك الشهود وله ان يقول لهم: ان حلفتم قبلت شهادتكم والا فلا.

المادة 1728-
اذا رجع الشهود عن شهادتهم بعد أداء الشهادة وقبل الحكم في حضور القاضي تكون شهادتهم كأن لم تكن ويعزرون.

المادة 1729- اذا رجع الشهود عن شهادتهم بعد الحكم في حضور القاضي فلا ينقض حكم القاضي ويضمن الشهود المحكوم به راجع
المادة ال 80.

المادة 1730- اذا رجع بعض الشهود على الوجه المذكور آنفاً فإن كان باقيهم بالغاً نصاب الشهادة لا يلزم الضمان على من
رجعوا ولكن يعزرون وإن لم يكن الباقي بالغاً نصاب الشهادة يضمن الذي رجع مستقلاً نصف المحكوم به ان كان واحداً وان
كان ازيد يضمنون النصف سوية بالاشتراك.

المادة 1731- يشترط ان يكون رجوع الشهود في حضور القاضي ولا اعتبار لرجوعهم في محل آخر بناء على ذلك اذا ادعى المشهود
عليه رجوع الشهود عن شهادتهم في محل آخر فلا تسمع دعواه وإذا شهدوا في حضور قاض ثم رجعوا بعد ذلك عن شهادتهم في حضور
قاض آخر يعتبر رجوعهم.

المادة 1732- لا اعتبار لكثرة الشهود يعني لا يلزم ترجيح شهود احد الطرفين لكثرتهم بالنسبة الى شهود الطرف الآخر إلا
أن تكون كثرتهم قد بلغت درجة التواتر.

المادة 1733- التواتر يفيد علم اليقين بناء عليه لا تقام البينة بخلاف التواتر كما ذكر آنفاً.

المادة 1734- كما لا يشترط لفظ الشهادة في التواتر كذلك لا تتحرى العدالة بناء عليه لا حاجة الى تزكية المخبرين.

المادة 1735- ليس في التواتر عدد معين للمخبرين ولكن يلزم ان يكونوا جمعاً غفيراً لا يجوز العقل اتفاقهم على الكذب.

الحجج الخطية والقرينة القاطعة 
المادة 1736- لا يعمل بالخط والخاتم فقط اما إذا كان سالماً من شبهة التزوير والتصنيع فيكون معمولاً به أي يكون مدراراً
للحكم ولا يحتاج للاثبات بوجه آخر.
المادة 1737- البراءات السلطانية وقيود الدفاتر الخاقانية لكونها امينة من التزوير معمول بها- اي امينة وسالمة من
شبهة التزوير والتصنيع.

المادة 1737- البراءات السلطانية وقيود الدفاتر الخاقانية لكونها امينة من التزوير معمول بها- اي امينة وسالمة من شبهة
التزوير والتصنيع.

المادة 1738- يعمل أيضاً بسجلات المحاكم اذا كانت قد ضبطت سالمة من الحيلة والفساد على الوجه الذي يذكر في كتاب القضاء.

المادة 1739- لا يعمل بالوقفية فقط أما إذا كانت مقيدة في سجل المحكمة الموثوق به والمعتمد عليه على الوجه المبين اعلاه
فيعمل بها.

المادة 1740- القرينة القاطعة أحد أسباب الحكم أيضاً.

المادة 1741- القرينة القاطعة هي الامارة البالغة حد اليقين مثلاً اذا خرج احد من دار خالية خائفاً مدهوشاً وفي يده
سكين ملوثة بالدم فدخل في الدار ورؤي فيها شخص مذبوح في ذلك الوقت فلا يشتبه في كونه قاتل ذلك الشخص ولا يلتفت الى
الاحتمالات الوهمية الصرفة كأن يكون ذلك الشخص ولا يلتفت الى الاحتمالات الوهمية الصرفة كأن يكون ذلك الشخص المذكور
ربما قتل نفسه راجع المادة 74.

التحليف 
المادة 1742- أحد أسباب الحكم اليمين او النكول عن اليمين وهو انه اذا أظهر المدعي عجزه عن اثبات دعواه يحلف المدعي
عليه بطلبه ولكن اذا ادعى احد على الآخر قائلاً: انت وكيل فلان وانكر الوكالة فلا يلزم تحليفه ، كذلك اذا ادعى كل
من الشخصين المال الذي هو في يد آخر بانه اشتراه منه واقر المدعي عليه بانه باعه لاحدهما وانكر دعوى الآخر فلا يتوجه
عليه اليمين 0 والاستئجار والارتهان والاتهاب كالاشتراء في هذا الخصوص.

المادة 1743- إذا قصد تحليف أحد الخصمين يحلف باسمه تعالى بقوله: والله او بالله.

المادة 1744- لا تكون اليمين الا في حضور القاضي او نائبه ولا اعتبار بالنكول عن اليمين في حضور غيرهما.

المادة 1745- تجري النيابة في التحليف ولكن لا تجري في اليمين فلذلك لوكلاء الدعاوي ان يحلفوا الخصم ولكن اذا توجهت
اليمين الى موكليهم فيلزم تحليف الموكلين بالذات ولا يحلف وكلاؤهم.

المادة 1746- لا يحلف اليمين الا بطلب الخصم ولكن يحلف اليمين من نقبل القاضي في أربعة مواضع بلا طلب 0 الأول اذا ادعى
احد من التركة حقاً واثبته فيحلفه القاضي على انه لم يستوف هذا الحق بنفسه ولا بغيره من الميت بوجه ولا ابرأه ولا
احاله على غيره ولا اوفى من طرف احد وليس للميت في مقابلة هذا الحق رهن ويقال لهذا يمين الاستظهار ، الثاني: اذا استحق
احد المال واثبت دعواه حلفه القاضي على انه لم يبع هذا المال ولم يهبه لاحد ولم يخرجه من ملكه بوجه من الوجوه ، الثالث:
إذا اراد المشتري رد المبيع لعيبه حلفه القاضي على انه لم يرض بالعيب قولاً او دلالة كتصرفه تصرف الملاك على ما ذكر
في مادة (344) 0 الرابع تحليف القاضي الشفيع عند الحكم بالشفعة بانه لم يبطل شفعته يعني لم يسقط حتى شفعته بوجه من
الوجوه.
مبادئ 

المادة 1747- اذا حلف المدعي عليه قبل ان يكلفه القاضي بحلف اليمين بطلب الخصم فلا تعتبر يمينه ويلزم ان يحلف مرة اخرى
من قبل القاضي.

المادة 1748 - اذا خلف احد على فعله يحلف على البتات يعني يحلف قطعياً بأن هذا الشيء هكذا او ليس بكذا واذا حلف على
فعل غيره يحلف على عدم العلم يعني يحلف على عدم علمه بذلك الشيء.

المادة 1749- يكون اليمين اما على السبب او على الحاصل وهو ان اليمين بوقوع خصوص او عدم وقوعه يمين على السبب اما اليمين
على بقاء خصوص الى الآن او عدم بقائه فيمين على الحاصل 0 مثلاً في دعوى البيع والشراء بعدم وقوع عقد البيع اصلاً هي
يمين على السبب اما اليمين ببقاء العقد الى الآن او بعدم بقائه فهي يمين على الحاصل.
مبادئ 

المادة 1750- اذا اجتمعت دعاوى مختلفة فتكفي فيها يمين واحدة ولا يلزم التحليف لكل منها على حدة.

المادة 1751- اذا كلف القاضي من توجه اليه اليمين في الدعاوي المتعلقة بالمعاملات ونكل عنها صراحة او دلالة بالسكوت
بلا عذر فيحكم القاضي بنكوله واذا اراد أن يحلف بعد الحكم فلا يلتفت اليه ويبقى حكم القاضي على حاله.

المادة 1752- تعتبر يمين الأخرس ونكوله عن اليمين بإشارته المعهودة.

المادة 1753-اذا قال المدعي ليس لي شاهد مطلقاً ثم أراد ان يأتي بشهود او قال ليس لي شاهد سوى فلان وفلان ثم قال لي
شاهد آخر فلا يقبل.

ترجيع البينات والتحالف
المادة 1754- يلزم إثبات وضع اليد بالبينة في العقار المنازع فيه ولا يحكم بتصادق الطرفين يعني لا يحكم بكون المدعي
عليه ذا اليد باقراره عند دعوى المدعي ولكن اذا ادعى المدعي قائلاً: اني كنت اشتريت ذلك العقار منك او كنت غصبته مني
فلا حاجة الى اثبات كون المدعي عليه ذا اليد وايضاً لا حاجة الى اثبات ذي اليد في المنقول على الوجه الذي ذكر آنفاً
اذا وجد في يداي شخص كان فهو ذو اليد وتصادق الطرفين كاف في هذا.

المادة 1755- اذا تنازع شخصان في عقار وادعى كل منهما كونه ذا اليد في ذلك العقار تطلب اولاً البينة من كل واحد منهما
على كونه ذا اليد فاذا قام كل منهما البينة على ذلك تثبت يدهما مشتركاً على العقار واذا أظهر احدهما العجز عن إثبات
وضع يده واقام الآخر البينة على كونه واضع اليد يحلم بكونه ذا اليد ويعد الآخر خارجاً وإن لم يثبت أحد من الخصمين
كونه ذا اليد يحلف كل منهما بطلب الآخر على عدم كون خصمه ذا في ذلك العقار فإن نكل كل منهما عن اليمين يثبت كونهما
ذوي اليد مشتركاً في ذلك العقار وان نكل احدهما وحلف الآخر خارجاً وإن حلف كلاهما فلا يحكم لواحد منهما بكونه ذا اليد
ويوقف العقار المدعي به الى وقت ظهور حقيقة الحال.

المادة 1756- اذا كان اثنان متصرفين في مال على وجه الاشتراك وادعى احدهما انه ملكه بالاستقلال وادعى الآخر انه ملكه
بالاشتراك فبينة الاستقلال اولى يعني اذا اراد كلاهما ان يقيم البينة ترجح بينة الذي ادعى الاستقلال عل بينة الذي
ادعى الاشتراك واذا ادعى كلاهما الاستقلال واقاما البينة على ذلك يحكم لهما بذلك العقار مشتركاً وإذا عجز أحدهما عن
الإثبات وأثبت الآخر يحكم له بكون ذلك العقار ملكه مستقلاً.

المادة 1757- بينة الخارج أولى في دعوى الملك المطلق التي لم يبين فيها تاريخ مثلاً اذا ادعى أحد الدار التي هي في
يد آخر قائلاً 0 انها ملكي وان هذا الرجل قد وضع يده عليها بغير حق وانا اطلب ان تسلم لي وقال ذو اليد ان هذه الدار
ملكي ولذا فأنا واضع اليد عليها بحق ترجح بينة الخارج وتسمع.

المادة 1758- ترجح بينة الخارج أيضاً على بينة ذي اليد في دعاوي الملك المقيد بسبب قابل للتكرار ولم يبين فيها التاريخ
كالشراء لكونها في حكم دعوى الملك المطلق ولكن اذا ادعى كلاهما بانهما تلقيا الملك من شخص واحد ترجح الذي في يده بأنه
بينة ذي اليد 0 مثلاً اذا ادعى أحد على الآخر الحانوت ملكه وأنا اشتريته من زيد وحال كونه ملكي بهذه الجهة وضع يده
عليه هذا الرجل بغير حق وقال ذو اليد اشتريت من بكر او هو موروث لي من والدي وبهذه الجهة قد وضعت يدي عليه وترجح بينة
الخارج وتسمع ولكن اذا قال ذو اليد أنا اشتريت الحانوت من زيد ترجح بينة ذي اليد على بينة الخارج بهذا الحال.

المادة 1759- بينة ذي اليد اولى في دعاوي الملك المقيد بسبب غير قابل للتكرار كالنتاج مثلاً لو تنازع الخارج وذو اليد
في مهرة وادعى كل منهما انها ماله ومولوده من فرسه ترجح بينة ذي اليد.

المادة 1760- بينة من تاريخه مقدم اولى في دعوى الملك المؤرخ مثلاً اذا ادعى احد على العرصة التي هي في يد آخر باني
اشتريتها قبل هذا التاريخ بخمس سنين فترجح بينة ذي اليد وان قال هي موروثة من ابي الذي مات قبل ستة اشهر ترجح بنية
الخارج ععلى هذا الحال. كذلك اذا ادعى كل من الخصمين انه اشترى المدعي به من شخص غير الذي اشترى منه الآخر وبينا تاريخ
تملك بائعهما فترجح بينة من تاريخ تملكه مقدم على الآخر.

المادة 1761- لا يعتبر التاريخ في دعوى النتاج وترجح بينة ذي اليد كما ذكر آنفاً الا انه اذا لم توافق سن المدعي به
تاريخ ذي اليد ووفق تاريخ الخارج ترجح بينة الخارج وان خالفت تارخ كليهما او لم يكن معلوماً فتكون بينة كليهما متهاترة
يعني متساقطة ويترك المدعي به في يد ذي اليد ويبقى له.

المادة 1762- بينة الزيادة اولى مثلاً اذا اختلف البائع والمشتري في مقدار اليمين او المبيع ترجح بينة من ادعى الزيادة.

المادة 1763- ترجح بينة التمليك على بينة العارية والايداع والغصب ، مثلاً اذا ادعى احد المال الذي هو في يد الآخر
قائلاً: اني كنت اعطيته اياه عارية واراد استرداده وقال المدعي عليه كنت بعتني اياه او وهبتنيه ترجح بينة البيع او
الهبة.

المادة 1764- ترجح بينة البيع على بينة الهبة والرهن والاجارة وبينة الاجارة على بينة الرهن 0 مثلاً اذا ادعى احد على
آخر بقوله كنت بعتك المال الفلاني اعطني ثمنه وقال المدعي عليه انت كنت وهبتني ذلك وسلمتني اياه فترجح بينة المبيع.

المادة 1765- ترجح بينة الاطلاق في العارية 0 مثلاً اذا هلك الحصان المستعار في يد المستعير وادعى المعير قائلاً اني
كنت اعرتك اياه على أن تستعمله اربعة أيام وانت لم تسلمه لي عند مرور الأربعة الايام وهلك عندك في اليوم الخامس فاضمن
قيمته فادعى المستعير بقوله: كنت اعرتني اياه بأن استعملته على الاطلاق ولم تقيد بأربعة ترجح بينة المستعير وتسمع.

المادة 1766- ترجح بينة الصحة على بينة مرض الموت 0 مثلاً اذا وهب احد مالاً لاحد ورثته ثم مات وادعى وارث آخر انه
وهبه في مرض موته وادعى الموهوب له انه وهبه في حال صحته ترجح بينة الموهوب له.

المادة 1767- ترجح بينة العقل على بينة الجنون او العته.

المادة 1768- اذا اجتمعت بينة الحدوث مع بينة القدم فترجح بينة الحدوث 0 مثلاً اذا كان في ملك احد مسيل الآخر ووقع
بينهما اختلاف في الحدوث والقدم وإدعى صاحب الدار حدوثه وطلب رفعه وادعى صاحب المسيل قدمه ترجح بينة صاحب الدار.

المادة 1769- اذا أظهر الطرف الراجح العجز عن البينة تطلب من الطرف المرجوح فان اثبت فبها وإلا يحلف.

المادة 1770- اذا ظهر الطرف الرجح العجز عن الاثبات فحكم بموجب البينة التي اقامها الطرف المرجوح على الوجه المبين
اعلاه ثم اراد الطرف الراجح بعد ذلك اقامة البينة فلا يلتفت اليه بعد.

المادة 1771- اذا اختلف الزوج والزوجة في أشياء الدار التي سكناها ينظر الى الاشياء فان كانت من الأشياء التي تصلح
للزوج فقط كالبندقية والسيف او من الاشياء التي تصلح لكل من الزوج والزوجة كالاواني والمفروشات ترجح بينة الزوجة واذا
عجز كلاهما عن البينة فالقول للزوج مع اليمين اذا حلف الزوج بأن تلك الاشياء ليست لزوجته يحكم بكونها له واما في الاشياء
الصالحة للنساء فقط كالحلي والبسة النساء فترجح بينة الزوج واذا عجز كلاهما عن البينة فالقول للزوجة مع اليمين الا
ان يكون احدهما صانع الأشياء الصالحة للآخر او بائعها فالقول له مع اليمين على كل حال ، مثلاً القرط حلي مخصوص بالنساء
ولكن اذا كان الزوج صائغاً فالقول له مع اليمين.

المادة 1772- تقوم الورثة مقام الموروث عند موت احد الزوجين 0 ولكن اذا عجز كلا الطرفين عن الاثبات على ما ذكر فالقول
لمن هو في الحياة منهما مع اليمين في الاشياء الصالحة لكليهما واما اذا مات كلاهما معاً فالقول لورثة الزوج في الأشياء
الصالحة لكليهما.

المادة 1773- اذا أراد الواهب الرجوع عن الهبة وادعى الموهوب له تلف الموهوب فالقول له بلا يمين.

المادة 1774- الأمين يصدق بيمينه في براءة ذمته كما اذا ادعى المودع الوديعة وقال الوديع انا رددتها اليك فالقول له
مع اليمين ولكن اذا اراد ان يقيم البينة ليخلص من اليمين تسمع بينته.

المادة 1775- اذا أعطى من عليه ديون مختلفة لدائنه مقداراً من الدين فالقول به فيما اذا ادعى انه اعطاه محسوباً بدينه
الفلاني لان الدافع اعلم بجهة الدفع.

المادة 1776- اذا أراد المستأجر بعد انقضاء مدة اجارة الطاحون تنزيل حقه من الأجرة بسبب انقطاع الماء في مدة الاجارة
ووقع اختلاف بين المؤجر والمستأجر ولم تكن هناك بينة ينظر: فان كان الاختلاف في مقدار مدة الانقطاع فادعى المستأجر
عشرة ايام والمؤجر خمسة ايام فالقول للمستأجر من اليمين وان كان الاختلاف في أصل الانقطاع يعني ان انكر المؤجر انقطاع
الماء بالكلية يحكم الحال الحاضر يعني يجعل حكماً وهو انه اذا كان الماء جارياً في وقت الدعوى والخصومة فالقول للمؤجر
مع اليمين واذا كان في ذلك الوقت منقطعاً فالقول للمستأجر مع اليمين.

المادة 1777- اذا اختلف في طريق الماء الذي يجري الى دار احد بانه حادث او قديم وادعى صاحب الدار بكون المسيل حادثاً
وطلب رفعه ولم تكن لكلا الطرفين بينة ينظر: فان كان في وقت الخصومة يجري الماء من المسيل او يعلم جريانه قبيل ذلك
يبقى على حاله ويكون القول لصاحب المسيل مع اليمين يعني يحلف على عدم كون المسيل حادثاً وان كان لم يجر الماء من المسيل
في وقت الخصومة ولم يعلم جريانه قبل ذلك فالقول لصاحب الدار مع اليمين.

المادة 1778- اذا اختلف البائع والمشتري في المقدار او الوصف او الجنس للثمن او المبيع او كليهما يحكم لمن اقام منهما
البينة ، وان اقام كلاهما يحكم لمن يثبت الزيادة منهما وان عجز كلاهما عن الاثبات يقال لهما: اما ان يرضى احدكما بدعوى
الآخر او بفسخ البيع وعلى هذا ان لم يرض احدهما بدعوى الآخر حلف القاضي كلا منهما على دعوى الآخر وبدأ بالمشتري فاذا
نكل احدهما عن اليمين ثبتت دعوى الآخر واذا حلف كلاهما فسخ القاضي البيع.
مبادئ 

المادة 1779-اذا اختلف المستأجر قبل ان يتصرف في المأجور مع المؤجرة في مقدار الأجرة مثلاً بأن ادعى المستأجر بأن
الأجرة عشرة دنانير وادعى المؤجر انها خمسة عشر ديناراً تقبل دعوى من اقام البينة منهما 0 وان اقام كلاهما معاً البينة
يحكم ببينة المؤجر وان عجزا عن الاثبات يحلفا معاً ويبدأ بتحليف المستأجر أولاً ويلزم من نكل بنكوله فان حلف كلاهما
فسخ الحاكم الاجارة واذا اختلفا في المدة او المسافة فالحكم على هذا الوجه الا انه اذا اقام كلاهما البينة يحكم ببينة
المستأجر ويبدأ بتحليف المؤجر في صورة التحالف.

المادة 1780- اذا اختلف المؤجر والمستأجر كما ذكر في المادة الآنفة بعد انقضاء مدة الاجارة فالقول للمستأجر مع اليمين
وليس هناك تحالف.

المادة 1781- اذا اختلف المؤجر والمستأجر في مقدار الاجرة في اثناء الاجرة في اثناء مدة الاجارة يجري التحالف ويفسخ
عقد الاجارة في حق المدة الباقية ويكون القول للمستأجر في حصة المدة الماضية.

المادة 1782- اذا اختلف المتبايعان بعد ان تلف المبيع في يد المشتري او حدث فيه عيب مانع للرد لا يجري التحالف ويحلف
المشتري فقط.

المادة 1783- ليس في دعوى الاجل يعني في كونه مؤجلاً او لا وفي شرط الخيار وفي قبض كل الثمن او بعضه تحالف وفي هذه
الصور الثلاث يحلف المنكر.

القضاء 
المادة 1784- القضاء يأتي بمعنى الحكم والحاكمية.

المادة 1785- القاضي هو الذات الذي نصب وعين من قبل السلطان لاجل فصل وحسم الدعوى والمخاصمة الواقعة بين الناس توفيقاً
لاحكامها المشروعة.

المادة 1786- الحكم هو عبارة عن قطع القاضي المخاصمة وحسمه اياها وهو على قسمين: القسم الأول هو الزام القاضي المحكوم
به على المحكوم عليه بكلام كقوله حكمت او اعط الشيء الذي ادعىبه عليك ويقال له قضاء الالزام وقضاء الاستحقاق والقسم
الثاني هو منع القاضي المدعي عن المنازعة بكلام كقوله ليس لك حق او انت ممنوع عن المنازعة ويقال لهذا قضاء الترك.

المادة 1787- المحكوم به هو الشيء الذي الزمه القاضي المحكوم عليه وهو ايفاء المحكوم عليه حق المدعي في قضاء الإلزام
وترك المدعي المنازعة في قضاء الترك.

المادة 1788- المحكوم عليه هو الذي حكم عليه.

المادة 1789- المحكوم له هو الذي حكم له.

المادة 1790- التحكيم هو عبارة عن اتخاذ الخصمين آخر حاكماً برضاهما ، لفصل خصومتهما ودعواها ويقال لذلك حكم بفتحتين
ومحكم بضم الميم وفتح الحاء وتشديد الكاف المفتوحة.

المادة 1791- الوكيل المسخرة هو الوكيل المنصوب من قبل القاضي للمدعي عليه الذي لم يمكن احضاره للمحكمة.

الحكم
المادة 1792- ينبغي ان يكون القاضي حكيماً فهيماً مستقيماً وأميناً مكيناً متيناً.

المادة 1793- ينبغي ان يكون القاضي واقفاً على المسائل الفقهية وعلى أصول المحاكمات ومقتدراً على فصل وحسم الدعاوي
الواقعة تطبيقاً لهما.

المادة 1794- يلزم ان يكون القاضي مقتدراً على التميز التام بناء عليه لا يجوز قضاء الصغير والمعتوه والاعمى والاصم
الذي لا يسمع صوت الطرفين القوي.

المادة 1795- يجتنب القاضي في مجلس الحكم الافعال والاوضاع التي تزيل مهابة المجلس كالبيع والشراء والملاطفة.

المادة 1796- القاضي لا يقبل هدية احد من الخصمين.

المادة 1797- لا يذهب القاضي الى ضيافة احد الخصمين.

المادة 1798- يجب على القاضي ان لا يعمل اعمالاً تسبب التهمة وسوء الظن كقبوله دخول احد الطرفين الى بيته ، والإختلاء
مع احدهما في مجلس الحكم ، والاشارة لاحدهما باليد او بالعين او بالرأس ، او التكلم مع احدهما كلاماً خفياً ، او تكلمه
مع احدهما بلسان لا يفهمه الآخر.

المادة 1799- القاضي مأمور بالعدل بين الخصمين بناء عليه يلزم عليه ان يرعى العدل والمساواة في المعاملات المتعلقة
بالمحاكمة كاجلاس الطرفين واحالة النظر وتوجيه الخطاب اليهما ولو كان احدهما من الاشراف والآخر من أحاد الناس.

المادة 1800- القاضي وكيل من قبل السلطان باجراء المحاكمة والحكم.

المادة 1801- القضاء يتقيد ويتخصص بالزمان او المكان واستثناء بعض الخصومات ، مثلاً القاضي المأمور بالحكم بمدة سنة
يحكم في تلك السنة فقط وليس له أن يحكم قبل حلول تلك السنة او بعد مرورها ، وكذلك القاضي المنصوب في قضاء يحكم في
جميع محلات ذلك القضاء وليس له ان يحكم في قضاء آخر ، والقاضي المنصوب على أن يحكم في محكمة معينة يحكم في تلك المحكمة
فقط وليس له ان يحكم في محل آخر وكذلك لو صدر أمر سلطاني بان لا تسمع الدعوى المتعلقة بالخصوص الفلاني لملاحظة عادلة
تتعلق بالمصلحة العامة ليس للقاضي ان يستمع تلك الدعوى ويحكم بها ، او كان القاضي بمحكمة مأذوناً باستماع بعض الخصومات
المعينة ولم يكن مأذوناً باستماع ما عدا ذلك فله ان يسمع الخصومات التي اذن بها فقط وان يحكم فيها وليس له استماع
ما عداها والحكم بها ، وكذلك لو صدر امر سلطاني بالعمل برأي مجتهد في خصوص لما ان رأيه بالناس ارفق ولمصلحة العصر
اوفق فليس للقاضي ان يعمل برأي مجتهد آخر مناف لرأي ذلك المجتهد واذا عمل لا ينفذ حكمه.

المادة 1802- ليس لاحد القاضيين المنصوبين لاستماع دعوى ان يستمع تلك الدعوى وحده ويحكم بها واذا فعل ينفذ حكمه انظر
مادة 1465.

المادة 1803- إذا طلب أحد الخصمين المرافعة في حضور قاض وطلب آخر المرافعة في حضور قاض آخر في البلدة التي تعدد قضاتها
ووقع الاختلاف بينهما على هذا الوجه يرجح القاضي الذي اختاره المدعي عليه.

المادة 1804- اذا عزل قاض إلا انه لعدم وصول خبر العزل اليه مدة كان قد استمع وفصل بعض الدعاوي في تلك المدة صح حكمه
ولكن لا يصح حكمه الواقع بعد وصول خبر العزل اليه.

المادة 1805- للقاضي اذا كان مأذوناً بنصب وعزل النائب ان ينصب آخر نائباً عنه وان يعزله واذا لم يكن مأذوناً فليس
له عمل ذلك ولا ينعزل نائبه بعزل او موت القاضي بناء عليه اذا توفي قضاء فلنائبه ان يستمع الدعاوي التي تقع في ذلك
القضاء ويحكم بها الى ان يأتي قاض غيره راجع مادة (1466).

المادة 1806- للنائب ان يحكم بالبينة التي استمعها القاضي وللقاضي ايضا ان يحكم بالبينة التي استمعها نائبه وهو انه
اذا استمع القاضي بينة في حق دعوى واخبرها النائب فله ان يحكم باخبار القاضي من دون ان يعيد البينة واذا استمع النائب
المأذون بالحكم بينة في خصوص ما وانهى الةى القاضي فللقاضي ان يحكم من دون ان يعيد البينة واما اذا لم يكن مأذوناً
بالحكم بل كان مأموراً باستماع البينة للتدقيق والاستكشاف فقط فليس للقاضي ان يحكم بانهائها وعليه ان يستمع البينة
بالذات.

المادة 1807- للقاضي في قضاء ان يستمع دعوى الاراضي التي هي في قضاء آخر ولكن يلزم بيان حدودها الشرعية على الوجه الذي
ذكر في كتاب الدعوى.

المادة 1808- يشترط ان لا يكون المحكوم له أحداً من اصول القاضي وفروعه وان لا يكون زوجته وشريكه في المال الذي سيحكم
به واجيره الخاص ومن يتعيش بنفقته بناء عليه ليس للقاضي ان يسمع دعوى احد من هؤلاء ويحكم له.

المادة 1809- اذا كان لاحد دعوى مع قاضي بلدته او احد منسوبيه الذين ذكروا في المادة السابقة فان كان في تلك البلدة
قاض غيره تحاكما اليه وان لم يكن في تلك البلدة قاض غيره ترافعا في حضور حكم نصباه برضاهما ، او في حضور نائب ذلك
القاضي ان كان مأذوناً بنصب النائب ، او في حضور قاضي البلدة المجاورة لبلدتهم فان لم يرض الطرفان باحدى هذه الصور
استدعيا مولي من قبل السلطان.

المادة 1810- يجب على القاضي ان يراعي الاقدم فالاقدم ولكن اذا كانت الحال والمصلحة تقضي بتعجيل دعوى وردت مؤخراً يقدم
رؤيتها.

المادة 1811- يجوز استيفاء القاضي من غيره عند الحاجة.

المادة 1812- ينبغي للقاضي ان يتصدى للحكم اذا تشوش ذهنه بعارضة مانعة لصحة التفكر كالغم والغصة والجوع وغلبة النوم.

المادة 1813- يجب على القاضي ان يجري التدقيق في المرافعات مع عدم طرح الدعاوي في زوايا الاهمال.

المادة 1814- يضع القاضي في المحكمة دفتراً للسجلات ويقيد ويحرر في ذلك الدفتر الاعلامات والسندات التي يعطيها بصورة
منتظمة سالمة عن الحيلة والفساد ويعتني بالدقة بحفظ ذلك الدفتر واذا عزل سلم السجلات المذكورة الى خلفه إما بنفسه
او بواسطة امينة.

المادة 1815- يجري القاضي المحاكمة علناً ولكن لا يفشي الوجه الذي سيحكم به قبل الحكم.

المادة 1816- اذا أتى الطرفان الى حضور القاضي لاجل المحاكمة يكلف المدعي اولاً بتقرير دعواه وان كانت دعواه قد ضبطت
تحريراً قبل الحضور تقرأ فيصدق مضمونها من المدعي 0 ثانياً يستجوب القاضي المدعي عليه وهو ان يسأله بقوله: ان المدعي
يدعي عليك بهذا الوجه فماذا تقول.

المادة 1817- اذا اقر المدعي عليه الزمه القاضي باقراره واذا انكر طلب البينة من الدعي.

المادة 1818- اذا اثبت المدعي دعواه بالبينة حكم القاضي له بذلك وان لم يثبت يبق له حق اليمين فان طلبه كلف القاضي
المدعي عليه اليمين بناء على طلبه.

المادة 1819- فإن حلف المدعي عليه اليمين او لم يحلفه المدعي منع القاضي المدعي من معارضة المدعي عليه.

المادة 1820- إذا نكل المدعي عليه عن اليمين حكم القاضي بنكوله واذا قال بعد حكم القاضي بنكوله له احلف لا يلتفت الى
قوله.

المادة 1821- يجوز الحكم والعمل بلا بينة بمضمون الاعلام والسند اللذين اعطيا من طرف قاضي محكمة اذا كانا سالمين من
شبهة التزوير والتصنيع وموافقين للاصول.

المادة 1822- إذا لم يجب المدعي عليه لدى استجوابه على الوجه المبين آنفاً بقوله: لا ، او نعم ، واصر على سكوته يعد
سكوته انكاراً وكذلك لو اجاب بقوله لا أقر ولا انكر يعد جوابه هذا انكاراً أيضاً وتطلب البينة من المدعي في الصورتين
كما ذكر آنفاً.

المادة 1823- لو أتى المدعي عليه بدلاً من الاقرار او الانكار بدعوى تدفع دعوى المدعي يعمل على وفق المسائل التي ذكرت
في كتابي الدعوى والبينات.

المادة 1824-ليس لأحد الطرفين ان يتصدى للكلام ما لم يم الطرف الآخر كلامه وإذا تصدى يمنع من قبل القاضي.

المادة 1825- يوجد القاضي في المحكمة ترجماناً موثوقاً ومؤتمناً لترجمة كلام من لا يعرف اللغة الرسمية من الطرفين.

المادة 1826- يوصي ويخطر القاضي بالمصالحة الطرفين مرة او مرتين في المخاصمة الواقعة بين الأقرباء او بين الاجانب المأمول
فيه رغبة الطرفين في الصلح فان وافقا صالحهما على وفق المسائل المندرجة في كتاب الصلح وان لم يوافقا أتم المحاكمة.

المادة 1827- بعد ما يتم القاضي المحاكمة بمقتضاها ويفهم الطرفين ذلك وينظم اعلاماً حاوياً للحكم والبينة مه الأسباب
الموجبة له فيعطيه للمحكوم له ويعطي لدى الايجاب نسخة منه للمحكوم عليه أيضاً.

المادة 1828- لا يجوز للقاضي تأخير الحكم اذا حضرت أسباب الحكم وشروطه بتمامها.

الحكم 
المادة 1829- يشترط في الحكم سبق الدعوى 0 هو أنه يشترط في حكم القاضي في خصوص متعلق بحقوق الناس ادعاء احد على الآخر
في ذلك الخصوص في أول الامر ولا يصح الحكم الواقع من دون سبق دعوى.

المادة 1830- يشترط حضور الطرفين حين الحكم يعني يلزم عند النطق بالحكم بعد اجراء محاكمة الطرفين مواجهة حضورهما في
مجلس الحكم ، ولكن لو ادعى احد على آخر خصوصاً واقر به المدعي عليه ثم غاب قبل الحكم مجلس الحكم فللقاضي ان يحكم في
غيابه بناء على اقراره ، كذلك لو انكر المدعي عليه دعوى المدعي واقام المدعي البينة في مواجهة المدعي عليه ثم غاب
المدعي عليه عن مجلس الحكم او توفي قبل التزكية والحكم فللقاضي ان يزكي البينة ويحكم بها.

المادة 1831- اذا حضر المدعي عليه بالذات الى مجلس الحكم بعد اقامة البينة في مواجهة وكيله فللقاضي ان يحكم بتلك البينة
على المدعي عليه وبالعكس اذا حضر وكيل المدعي عليه المجلس بعد اقامة البينة في مواجهة المدعي عليه فللقاضي ان يحكم
بتلك البينة على الوكيل.

المادة 1832- للقاضي في الدعوى التي توجه الخصومة فيها الى جميع الورثة ان يحكم بالبينة التي اقيمت في مواجهة احد الورثة
اذا غاب ذلك الوارث قبل الحكم على الوارث الآخر الذي أحضر في الدعوى ولا حاجة الى اعادة البينة.

المادة 1833- يدعي المدعي عليه بناء على طلب واستدعاء المدعي الى المحكمة من قبل القاضي فاذا امتنع عن الحضور الى المحكمة
وعن ارسال وكيل من دون ان يكون له عذر شرعي يحضر الى المحاكمة جبراً.

المادة 1834- اذا امتنع المدعي عليه من الحضور من ارسال وكيل الى المحكمة ولم يمكن جلبه واحضاره يدعى الى المحاكمة
بطلب المدعي بأن يرسل اله ثلاث مرات ورقة الدعوى المخصوصة بالمحكمة في ايام مختلفة فان لم يحضر أيضاً يفهمه القاضي
بانه سينسب له وكيلاً وسيسمع دعوى المدعي وبينته فإذا لم يحضر المدعي عليه بعد ذلك الى المحاكمة ولم يرسل وكيلاً نصب
القاضي له وكيلاً يحافظ على حقوقه وسمع الدعوى والبينة في مواجهة الوكيل المذكور ودققها فاذا تحقق انها مقارنة للصحة
حكم بالدعوى بعد الثبوت.

المادة 1835- يبلغ الحكم الغيابي الواقع على المنوال المشروح للمدعي عليه.

المادة 1836- اذا حضر المحكوم عليه غياباً الى المحكمة وتشبت بدعوى صالحة لدفع دعوى المدعي تسمع دعواه وتفصل على الوجه
الموجب وإذا لم يتشبت بدفع الدعوى او تشبت ولم يكن تشبته صالحاً للدفع ينفذ ويجري الحكم الواقع.

رؤية الدعوى بعد الحكم 
المادة 1837- لا يجوز رؤية وسماع الدعوى تكراراً التي حكم وصدر اعلام بها توفيقاً لاصولها المشروعة أي الحكم الذي
كان موجوداً فيه اسبابه وشروطه.
ا

المادة 1838- إذا ادعى المحكوم عليه بأن الحكم الذي صدر في حق الدعوى ليس موفقاً لاصوله المشروعة وبين جهة عدم موافقته
وطلب استئناف الدعوى يحقق الحكم المذكور فان كان موافقاً لاصوله المشروعة يصدق وإلا يستأنف.

المادة 1839- اذا لم يقنع المحكوم عليه بالحكم الواقع في حق دعوى وطلب تمييز الاعلام الحاوي الحكم يدقق الاعلام المذكور
فاذا كان موافقاً لأصوله المشروعة يصدق وإلا ينقص.

المادة 1840- كما يصح دفع الدعوى قبل الحكم يصح بعد الحكم بناء عليه إذا بين وقدم المحكوم عليه في دعوى سبباً صالحاً
لدفع الدعوى وادعى دفع الدعوى وطلب اعادة المحاكمة يسمع ادعاؤه هذا في مواجهة المحكوم له وتجري محاكمتهما في حق هذا
الخصوص ، مثلاً اذا ادعى احد الدار التي هي في تصرف الآخر بأنها موروثة له من ابيه واثبت ذلك ثم ظهر بعد الحكم سند
معمول به بين ان ابا المدعي كان قد باع الدار المذكورة الى والد ذي اليد تسمع دعوى ذي اليد وإذا اثبت ذلك انتقض الحكم
الأول واندفعت دعوى المدعي.

التحكيم 
1841- يجوز التحكيم في دعاوي المال المتعلقة بحقوق الناس.
مبادئ 

المادة 1842- لا يجوز ولا ينفذ حكم المحكم إلا في حق الخصمين اللذين حكماه وفي الخصوص الذي حكماه به فقط ولا يتجاوز
الى غيرهما ولا يشمل خصوصاتهما الأخرى.

المادة 1843-يجوز تعدد المحكم يعني يجوز نصب حكمين او أكثر بخصوص واحد ويجوز أن ينصب كل من المدعي والمدعي عليه حكماً.

المادة 1844- إذا تعدد المحكمون على ما ذكر آنفاً يلزم اتفاق رأي كلهم وليس لواحد منهم ان يحكم وحده.

المادة 1845- إذا كان المحكمون مأذونين بالتحكيم فلهم تحكيم آخر وإلا فلا.

المادة 1846- إذا تقيد التحكيم بوقت يزول بمرور ذلك الوقت ، مثلاً الحكم المنصوب على ان يحكم من اليوم الفلاني الى
شهر ليس له ان يحكم بعد مرور ذلك الشهر فإذا حكم فلا ينفذ حكمه.

المادة 1847- لكل من الطرفين عزل المحكم قبل الحكم ولكن اذا حكمه الطرفان وإجازة القاضي المنصوب من قبل السلطان المأذون
بنصب النائب يكون بمنزلة نائب هذا القاضي حيث قد استخلفه.

المادة 1848- كما أن حكم القضاه لازم الإجراء في حق جميع الأهالي الذين في داخل قضائهم كذلك حكم المحكمين لازم الاجراء
على الوجه المذكور في حق من حكمهم وفي الخصوص الذي حكموا به ، فلذلك ليس لاي واحد من الطرفين الامتناع عن قبول حكم
المحكمين بعد حكم المحكمين حكماً موافقاً لاصوله المشروعة.

المادة 1849- إذا عرض حكم المحكم على القاضي المنصوب من قبل السلطان فإذا كان موافقاً للأصول صدقه وإلا نقضه.

المادة 1850- إذا إذن الطرفان المحكمين اللذين اذناهما في الحكم توفيقاً لأصوله المشروعة بتسوية الأمر صلحاً اذا نسبا
ذلك فتعتبر تسوية المحكمين الخلاف صلحاً وهو انه اذا وكل احد الطرفين احد المحكمين والآخر المحكم الآخر باجراء الصلح
ايضاً على الوجه المذكور في الخصوص الذي تنازعا فيه وتصالحا توفيقاً للمسائل المندرجة في كتاب الصلح فليس لاحد الطرفين
ان يمتنع عن قبول هذا الصلح والتسوية.

المادة 1851- إذا فصل احد الدعوى الواقعة بين شخصين بدون ان يحكم في ذلك ورضي الطرفان بذلك واجازا حكمه ينفذ حكمه راجع
المادة " ال 1453 ".

----------


## عماد مبارك

شكرا يا عزيزي

----------

